#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-14
<ubotu> New bug: #114517 in Ubuntu "wireless usb card frozen the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114517
<Ropetin> If a web page doesn't render correctly in one particular browser, is that a bug of the browser or a problem with the web page?
<ubotu> New bug: #114519 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspend fail when on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114519
<pochu> Ropetin: if the web is html/css W3C valid, I'd say it's a browser bug.
<Ropetin> And the oposite would be true, correct?  If it isn't valid code, it would be a web page issue.  Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #114521 in ubiquity (main) "No help or documentation available for Ubuntu installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114521
<ubotu> New bug: #114522 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sound (ALC880) does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114522
<ubotu> New bug: #114523 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Computer hybernates after 1 hour of inactivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114523
<ubotu> New bug: #114524 in cdebootstrap (universe) "Please merge cdebootstrap 0.4.1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114524
<ubotu> New bug: #114525 in evolution-sharp (main) "Please sync evolution-sharp 0.12.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114525
<ubotu> New bug: #114526 in casper (main) "Confusing Navigation after Escape at Main Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114526
<ubotu> New bug: #114527 in timidity (universe) "Please merge timidity 2.13.2-12 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114527
<ubotu> New bug: #114529 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV does not detect all channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114529
<ubotu> New bug: #114531 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114531
<ubotu> New bug: #114532 in gnome-nettool (main) "i cant get sound on the web help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114532
<ubotu> New bug: #114533 in pidgin (universe) "pidgin-data should replace gaim-data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114533
<ubotu> New bug: #114534 in gimmie (universe) "Suggested patches for gimmie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114534
<ubotu> New bug: #114535 in ekiga (main) "chopped sound with alsa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114535
<ubotu> New bug: #114536 in ardour (universe) "Please sync ardour (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114536
<ubotu> New bug: #114537 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114537
<ubotu> New bug: #114538 in cvsnt (universe) "[apport]  cvslockd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114538
<ubotu> New bug: #114539 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114539
<ubotu> New bug: #114540 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes on spell-checking (English-British dictionary)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114540
<ubotu> New bug: #114541 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Doesn't install its upgraded initrd.img" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114541
<ubotu> New bug: #114542 in aspell-he (universe) "Hebrew spell check in evolution yields no errors even though spelling mistakes are marked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114542
<ubotu> New bug: #114543 in gsynaptics (universe) "packages downoad failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114543
<ubotu> New bug: #114544 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  bumps crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114544
<ubotu> New bug: #114545 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114545
<ubotu> New bug: #114546 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114546
<ubotu> New bug: #114548 in koffice (main) "kmail crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114548
<ubotu> New bug: #114549 in firefox (main) "system crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114549
<ubotu> New bug: #114550 in Ubuntu "Feature Request: Hide Cryptic Program Names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114550
<ubotu> New bug: #114551 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114551
<ubotu> New bug: #114552 in digikam (main) "Digikam hangs with Progress Dialog when deleting files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114552
<ubotu> New bug: #114553 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office cannot start when enabling multilanguage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114553
<ubotu> New bug: #114554 in thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114554
<ubotu> New bug: #114555 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114555
<ubotu> New bug: #114556 in xorg (main) "possible xorg memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114556
<ubotu> New bug: #114557 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114557
<ubotu> New bug: #114558 in gnome-desktop (main) "Segmentation fault in gnome-about v. 2.19.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114558
<ubotu> New bug: #114559 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114559
<ubotu> New bug: #114560 in Ubuntu "Logitec headphones  usb vry low volume, connected direct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114560
<ubotu> New bug: #114561 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "xorg fails to detect synaptics touchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114561
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #114563 in Ubuntu "deskbar-applet crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114563
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #114564 in Ubuntu "Crashed during ripping CDs and doing a scan with rhythmbox on his cd." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114564
<ubotu> New bug: #114565 in gpsbabel (universe) "native Garmin-USB no longer working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114565
<ubotu> New bug: #114566 in gretl (universe) "[apport]  gretl_x11 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114566
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #114567 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Crash while editing mail address also in a group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114567
<ubotu> New bug: #96400 in firefox "Release notes link in Firefox menu is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96400
<dholbach> seb128: how's it going?
<seb128> dholbach: good, a bit tired and lot of catching up to do though ;)
<dholbach> me too
<seb128> dholbach: what about you?
<dholbach> I'm still catching up with emails
<seb128> k
<dholbach> after that I'll go back to merges/updates
<dholbach> lots of mentoring requests
<dholbach> it's time we get the new MOTU mentoring process going
<dholbach> so it's not only me who gets mentoring mails ;-)
<seb128> yeah
<dholbach> I'll work on the process once we're up to scratch with gnome
<crimsun> jordan and I get a few, too.  I'm supposing you want them all.  :-)
<dholbach> I'm happy to work in kind of a mentoring front desk and help assign hopefuls to mentors
<dholbach> and do a few of them
<dholbach> it's just that I got ~80 mentoring requests during the last year
<crimsun> awesome!
<dholbach> and it's impossible for me to keep track of all of them and do a real good job
<crimsun> maybe we can slide them all persia's way...
<dholbach> that's why we loose lots of hopefuls along the way
<dholbach> maybe not :)
* persia is likely to disappear for months at a time: not a good candidate as a primary contact :)
<crimsun> persia: same here, expect my period is 2 years.
<dholbach> crimsun: you will disappear?
<crimsun> dholbach: been a long time coming.  I'm already overcommitted.
<crimsun> thankfully the structures are in place for smooth transitions.
<dholbach> crimsun: I hope the best for you and hopefully you'll get some more hours of sleep soon
<dholbach> crimsun: we should vote on the new -uvf team soon, so maybe somebody else can help on that
<dholbach> crimsun: also... how is ubuntu-universe-sponsors going? Are you still doing the major work there?
<crimsun> dholbach: no, geser and barry.
<dholbach> crimsun: are there other things you can think of, that would make your life easier?
<ubotu> New bug: #114568 in wv (main) "wv crashes when used by strigi during indexing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114568
<crimsun> dholbach: universe itself is running in a much more balanced fashion now that there're two handfuls of consistently active people.
<crimsun> dholbach: I've chatted with tritium, who is trying to devote some time to /TODO tasks, but he mentioned it being difficult due to resource constraints.
<dholbach> yeah, I remember him saying the same to me
<ubotu> New bug: #114569 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -d does not show new development release (only -c -d)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114569
<ubotu> New bug: #114571 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114571
<ubotu> New bug: #114575 in dash (main) "[apport]  dash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114575
<harrisony> can someone here tell me how to link bugs to another bug report (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pike7.4/+bug/58169 (Pike7.2 and Pike7.4, Pike7.6)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58169 in pike7.2 "CVE-2006-4041: Pike Unspecified SQL Injection Vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<crimsun> harrisony: to which bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #114573 in ekiga (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114573
<ubotu> New bug: #114574 in gaim (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114574
<ubotu> New bug: #114576 in galeon (universe) "Crashed during changing the affected package of a bug in launchpad." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114576
<ubotu> New bug: #114577 in ardour (universe) "[apport]  ardour crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114577
<harrisony> crimsun: in general what link do i click to link them
<harrisony> use https://launchpad.net/bugs/114577 as an example
<harrisony> hey mdz
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114577 in ardour "[apport]  ardour crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> harrisony: click one of the Also affects URLs
<mdz> good morning, bug hunters
<crimsun> harrisony: if you're linking to a Debian BTS entry, use Distribution, choose Debian for the distribution, and fill in the URL text entry field
<harrisony> yeah i normally do that for thoes bugs but when its one ubuntu bug to another ubuntu bug, and when i saw that i was like, How did they do that
<crimsun> harrisony: can you be more precise?  I'm not seeing to what you're referring.
<ubotu> New bug: #114578 in netdiag (universe) "trafshow hangs after few seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114578
<ubotu> New bug: #114579 in powernowd (main) "[apport]  powernowd crashed with SIGILL in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114579
<harrisony> see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pike7.4/+bug/58169  how that bug report if filed againts 3 ubuntu packages? how do i do that for other bugs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58169 in pike7.2 "CVE-2006-4041: Pike Unspecified SQL Injection Vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> that's the Target to release link in the leading column.
<harrisony> Nominate for release?? that adds the dapper, edgy feisty links but not another package. Dont worry i was like err?
<crimsun> oh, I see now.
<harrisony> need a launchpad guru *cough mdz * your kinda a gure i hope/think
<crimsun> that's the Distribution link I noted earlier
<crimsun> just choose Ubuntu, then choose the appropriate source package name.
<harrisony> ROFL!!!! hahah didnt think of that, thanks
<mdz> harrisony: #launchpad is the place to find those folks
<mdz> harrisony: to link a bug to multiple packages, you use the 'also affects Distribution' link (yes, I know it's not obvious)
<harrisony> yeah, i just thought here would be better since bug people work with launchpad each day
<ubotu> New bug: #114580 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet exits when notification area is removed from panel and does not come back when one is readded (dup-of: 20176)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114580
<mdz> harrisony: sure, you can get answers here as well.  but the Launchpad developers want to hear about usability issues like this one so that they can be fixed
<harrisony> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #114584 in scorched3d (universe) "[apport]  scorched3d crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114584
<ubotu> New bug: #114587 in update-manager "dapper to gutsy(+1): mozilla transition tweaks needed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114587
<ubotu> New bug: #114588 in xen-source (universe) "Xen kernel bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114588
<harrisony> someone is brave!!!
<gnomefreak> someone is doing something not supported!
<ubotu> New bug: #114060 in Ubuntu "FireFOX has holes like Sweess cheese" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114060
<ubotu> New bug: #114073 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114073
* pochu wonders where has he got gutsy+1 from :-)
<pochu> s/has he/he has/
<gnomefreak> that is a legit bug
<gnomefreak> <hint> he didnt try to upgrade its a prevention bug
<persia> pochu: To get gutsy+1, run the following in a terminal `sleep 29548872; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade`
<harrisony> persia: ?
<persia> harrisony: Hint: divide 29448872 by 86400.
<ubotu> New bug: #114590 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X11 crashes with multiple video usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114590
<pochu> persia: :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #114591 in griffith (universe) "Griffith aplication crash on get the data from IMDb or FilmWEB (many times)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114591
<ubotu> New bug: #114594 in Ubuntu "wireless lan/wan does not work, my new Toshiba M100 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114594
<ubotu> New bug: #114593 in update-notifier (main) "does not work for mount-points with spaces" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114593
<ubotu> New bug: #114595 in hal (main) "Feisty HAL upgrade broke suspend on lid close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114595
<ubotu> New bug: #114597 in kdebase (main) "font install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114597
<ubotu> New bug: #114598 in Ubuntu "CD-ROM and DVD drives not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114598
<ubotu> New bug: #114599 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity installer is unusable on Dell Latitude L400 with 256MB RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114599
<ubotu> New bug: #114600 in kdepim (main) "'Forwarded Message' headers are not added to forwarded inline messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114600
<ubotu> New bug: #114601 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "sasl segfault restart " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114601
<ubotu> New bug: #114602 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-background-properties not previewing png backgrounds correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114602
<ubotu> New bug: #114603 in fai (universe) "Feisty FAI installation sda/hda problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114603
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #114604 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114604
<ubotu> New bug: #114606 in Ubuntu "Wrong $PATH in emacs-snapshot-gtk when started from the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114606
<ubotu> New bug: #114607 in gnome-panel (main) "Trillian is notworking properly, does not authenticate MSN password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114607
<ubotu> New bug: #114608 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114608
<ubotu> New bug: #114609 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::updateKickerTip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114609
<ubotu> New bug: #114610 in netbase (main) "Slow startup when network bridge gets no DHCP lease" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114610
<ubotu> New bug: #114611 in pure-ftpd (universe) "merge pure-ftpd 1.0.21 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114611
<ubotu> New bug: #114612 in gnome-panel (main) "Launchers from Gnome-panel disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114612
<ubotu> New bug: #114613 in amule (universe) "amule closed unaspectatly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114613
<ubotu> New bug: #114616 in Ubuntu "Broken package dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114616
<ubotu> New bug: #114617 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114617
<ubotu> New bug: #114618 in monodevelop (universe) "Monodevelop can't run myproject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114618
<ubotu> New bug: #114619 in Ubuntu "gnome-power-manager undocks on app chrash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114619
<ubotu> New bug: #114620 in gdm (main) "GDM has no "change password" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114620
<jepp> 3D won't work with a ASUS N7600GS...I think that's a bug...:'(
<jepp> how can I report this?
<persia> jepp: There are a few things you could try.  You might ask in #ubuntu to see if anyone else if having the same experience.  You could ask for help from https://answers.launchpad.com/ubuntu, or you could search for N7600GS or Nvidia 7600 GS or similar terms from https://bugs,launchpad.net/ubuntu to see if there is another report.  If all else fails, the bugs link will allow you to file a bug.
<jepp> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #114621 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114621
<ubotu> New bug: #114622 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CPU overheat on kernel 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114622
<ubotu> New bug: #114624 in pidgin (universe) "Segfault when launching pidgin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114624
<ubotu> New bug: #114623 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114623
<ubotu> New bug: #114625 in beryl-core (universe) "berly crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114625
<ubotu> New bug: #114627 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114627
<ubotu> New bug: #114628 in jadetex (main) "jadetex run time error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114628
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bling!
<ubotu> New bug: #114629 in Ubuntu "fiefox crashed due to unexpected xserver restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114629
<ubotu> New bug: #114630 in ppracer (universe) "menus in planet penguin racer appear as unreadable dashed lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114630
<ubotu> New bug: #114631 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114631
<ubotu> New bug: #114633 in gnome-panel (main) "Cube, and workspace applet out of sync." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114633
<ubotu> New bug: #114634 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Wired" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114634
<ubotu> New bug: #114635 in Ubuntu "No 3D with a ASUS NVIDIA 7600 GS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114635
<ubotu> New bug: #114636 in destar (universe) "[apport]  destar.py crashed with TypeError in file_input()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114636
<ubotu> New bug: #114637 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114637
<ubotu> New bug: #114638 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114638
<ubotu> New bug: #114639 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114639
<munckfish> Hi I'm new to the BugSquad, I've got a couple of OpenOffice issues which are possibly related (#74383, #90868), I think there's a fair amount of info on both, can someone help me move these on to the next stage?
<munckfish> E.g. by setting an importance on them, cause I can't.
<ubotu> New bug: #114640 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Can't undock ThinkPad T40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114640
<ubotu> New bug: #114641 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114641
<ubotu> New bug: #114642 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "VPN is enabled only to ethernet connections?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114642
<ubotu> New bug: #114643 in Ubuntu "cool 'n' quiet crashes kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114643
<ubotu> New bug: #114644 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  gnumeric crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114644
<shwag> is there a bug already for flash player in firefox or epiphany crashing frequently when you have a flash video playing ?
<pochu> shwag: check here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> New bug: #114645 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "Wired won't load projects or presets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114645
<ubotu> New bug: #114646 in compiz (main) "Just installed Ubuntu, opened up the fancy graphics thingy, crashed. :/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114646
<ubotu> New bug: #114647 in Ubuntu "Gnome-theme-manager remain in processlist after closing using 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114647
<ubotu> New bug: #114648 in gparted (main) "gparted menu entry is not HIG compliant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114648
<tuxmaniac> How long is a bug kept in "Needs Info" state before rejecting if there is no reply? I see a lot of such bugs in LP which lie around from Dapper days :-)
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: an arbitary amount of time.  they can always reoopen
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, aah ok.
<pochu> tuxmaniac: 1 month is a reasonable time :)
<tuxmaniac> pochu, I see a lot of bugs with timeline more than what you mentioned in Needs Info state
<pochu> tuxmaniac: then feel free to close them with a nice comment :)
<tuxmaniac> pochu, thats what I was coming to :-D
<pochu> tuxmaniac: of course if they haven't provided that info! :)
<tuxmaniac> pochu, heh ofcourse
<ubotu> New bug: #114649 in Ubuntu "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114649
<morty> Hi, I'm triaging a bug and the submitter has admitted that the app is compiled from source rather than from an Ubuntu package. Should I tell him to file a bug upstream and close the bug?
<Hobbsee> morty: yep
<Hobbsee> morty: if it's not a ubuntu package we cant fix it
<Mithrandir> morty: if it's not reproducible in the Ubuntu package, yes.
<Hobbsee> unless it occurs in the ubuntu package too, of course
<morty> Thanks, I just wanted to check. I don't think it occurs in the Ubuntu version.
<ubotu> New bug: #114650 in Ubuntu "will not load an Hp DV9000 / dv9315ca laptop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114650
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: made it back safe?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: yeah, after 36 hours of travel, 4 and a bit planes, 3 trains, 1 taxi, and 1 car.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: wow, that's quite the trip
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> australia is *really* far away.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it doesnt seem that far on the map...
<bdmurray> Did you go through Madrid?  That airport boggles my mind.  We had something like an hour line to get boarding passes.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: yep.  and i never needed to get boarding passes in madrid
<Hobbsee> that airport is huge
<Hobbsee> we went sevilla --> madrid --> frankfurt --> singapore --> sydney
<Mithrandir> you should totally just have gone SVQ-BCN-FRA instead and hung out with me.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: BCN?
<Mithrandir> barcelona
<Hobbsee> oh, barcelona
<Hobbsee> that would have been fun :)
<bdmurray> my luggage got lost but has been returned already
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee still got luggage.  both times
<Hobbsee> whihc was surprising
<Mithrandir> my luggage is still lost, but it's supposed to be delivered today.
<bdmurray> Mithrandir: the luggage that went to Sevilla?
<Mithrandir> yes, the one that got lost going there got lost going back too.
<bdmurray> Was that by Iberia?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: just has bad luck with luggage.
<Mithrandir> no, Spanair, LH back home. SAS, LH, Spanair going there.
<ubotu> New bug: #114652 in texmacs (universe) "[Edgy]  Crash after "Save To"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114652
<ubotu> New bug: #114653 in kdebase (main) "Konsole zmodem "save as" dialog not showing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114653
<ubotu> New bug: #114655 in Ubuntu "Computer often resumes immediately after suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114655
<ubotu> New bug: #114654 in telepathy-python (universe) "merge telepathy-python 0.13.9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114654
<ubotu> New bug: #114656 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager doesn't start, needs libnetworkstatus.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114656
<ubotu> New bug: #114658 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with SystemError in run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114658
<ubotu> New bug: #114659 in Ubuntu "keyboard stops working after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114659
<ubotu> New bug: #113249 in php-mail (universe) "PHP Folded Mail Headers Email Header Injection Vulnerability" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113249
<ubotu> New bug: #114660 in mailman (main) "please add mmdsr to mailman package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114660
<ubotu> New bug: #114661 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114661
<ubotu> New bug: #114662 in linux-meta (main) "move to Section: metapackages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114662
<ubotu> New bug: #32429 in lynx "dapper's lynx can't talk to google (dup-of: 27253)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32429
<ubotu> New bug: #114663 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114663
<ubotu> New bug: #114664 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "gtk-qt-engine broken dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114664
<ubotu> New bug: #114665 in evolution (main) "Evolution always tries to print A4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114665
<ubotu> New bug: #114666 in gnome-panel (main) "aMule - Exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114666
<ubotu> New bug: #114667 in alexandria (universe) "Alexandria crashes when renaming a book with international characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114667
<ubotu> New bug: #114482 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  At boot-up I'm connected to an untrusted wireless network and Network Manager doesn't tell me about it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114482
<lumberjack> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #114495 in ca-certificates (main) "ca-certificates removes all users certificates in /etc/ssl/certs" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114495
<ubotu> New bug: #114669 in telepathy-stream-engine (universe) "merge telepathy-stream-engine 0.3.23 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114669
<ubotu> New bug: #114670 in openoffice.org (main) "dokument konverter failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114670
<ubotu> New bug: #114671 in xmame (multiverse) "[apport]  xmame.SDL crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114671
<ubotu> New bug: #114672 in Ubuntu "Unsupported resolution during boot : splashscreen problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114672
<lumberjack> I have a question about upgrading...
<ubotu> New bug: #114673 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  disk-manager" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114673
<pochu> !ask | lumberjack
<ubotu> lumberjack: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lumberjack> ok..
<lumberjack> in the upgrade page they said to type 'gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"'
<lumberjack> but the file cdromupgrade doesn't exist on the cdrom
<lumberjack> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-0aee739ab0dfe9702a69ee3d316f5926d5d31807
<pochu> lumberjack: do you have the feisty cd in the cdrom?
<lumberjack> yes!
<pochu> btw, this is not a support channel :)
<lumberjack> oh
<pochu> lumberjack: but try with /dev/cdrom/cdromupgrade instead of /cdrom...
<lumberjack> I'm sure of the cdrom path
<lumberjack> actually, it's /media/cdrecorder
<pochu> err, ignore me :)
<pochu> you're right, cdromupgrade doesn't exists in feisty
<lumberjack> I'll try another channel :P
<ubotu> New bug: #114674 in gnokii (universe) "Gnokii segfaults an AMD64 edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114674
<pochu> lumberjack: is that the alternate cd, or the desktop one?
<lumberjack> desktop
<pochu> lumberjack: that webpage says you should be using the alternate cd/dvd ;)
<lumberjack> oh...
<lumberjack> that's the problem! I thought "alternate" meant alternate method or something
<pochu> it's the debian-installer
<ubotu> New bug: #114678 in Ubuntu "memory corrrruption on ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114678
<ubotu> New bug: #114679 in hugin (universe) "[apport]  hugin crashed with SIGILL in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114679
<ubotu> New bug: #114680 in mt-daapd (main) "mt-daapd unable to register share in avahi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114680
<lumberjack> 
<ubotu> New bug: #114686 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114686
<ubotu> New bug: #114681 in Ubuntu "Offer Canon S330 model in printer installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114681
<ubotu> New bug: #114682 in Suse "7.04 will not install on an older Vaio laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114682
<ubotu> New bug: #114684 in pybackpack (universe) "menu entry should be renamed + moved to system  administration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114684
<ubotu> New bug: #114688 in uswsusp (universe) "uswsusp does not depend on libusplash0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114688
<ubotu> New bug: #114689 in ltsp (main) "LTSP client fails to boot with "Segment in reserved area" error " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114689
<ubotu> New bug: #114685 in gaim-libnotify "gaim-libnotify shouldn't display "show" button if buddy goes offline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114685
<ubotu> New bug: #114690 in kde-guidance (main) "graphics devide fall for extended desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114690
<ubotu> New bug: #114691 in ncpfs (universe) "ncpfs sometimes fails to display an entire folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114691
<ubotu> New bug: #114692 in Ubuntu "loose taskbar when using workspace switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114692
<ubotu> New bug: #114693 in Ubuntu "loose taskbar when using workspace switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114693
<ubotu> New bug: #114694 in bigloo (universe) "bigloo-ude does not remove /etc/emacs/site-start.d/05bigloo-ude on remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114694
<ubotu> New bug: #114695 in Ubuntu "add/remove won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114695
<ubotu> New bug: #114696 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtk crash report after pc turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114696
<ubotu> New bug: #114697 in kvpnc (universe) "Feisty: Kvpnc doesn't pull in necessary packages to set up VPN connections " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114697
<ubotu> New bug: #114698 in Ubuntu "IT8212F ATA RAID Controller not correctly initialised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114698
<ubotu> New bug: #114699 in file-roller (main) "[apport]  file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114699
<ubotu> New bug: #114700 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "doesn't work with static IP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114700
<ubotu> New bug: #114701 in evolution (main) "Cannot print, open print menu and the print option is greyed out.  The options are the options for "print to file" but I do not have that selected, I have the printer name selected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114701
<ubotu> New bug: #114702 in arts (main) "Google Earth for Linux crashes under Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114702
<ubotu> New bug: #114704 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Generic kernel causes system slowdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114704
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-15
<ubotu> New bug: #114706 in bouml (universe) "i don t know what happen indeed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114706
<ubotu> New bug: #114707 in matplotlib (universe) "matplotlib pdf generation fails with tex text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114707
<ubotu> New bug: #114708 in cupsys (main) "Canon MP600 Driver installs, but won't print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114708
<ubotu> New bug: #114709 in gpsd (universe) "Inconsistent udev rules filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114709
<w4nabe> hello.  i just installed ubuntu server on my viao pIII and i get a "buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block 0" error.  i installed in low memory mode
<w4nabe> it booted fine otherwise, but when i reboot the first time, it hangs on that error
<w4nabe> any ideas?
<bdmurray> is that Feisty?
<w4nabe> dapper
<bdmurray> which dapper image?  I think there was an iso update
<w4nabe> it's the server one
<ubotu> New bug: #114711 in Ubuntu "Printers Freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114711
<bdmurray> right but 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<w4nabe> 6.06
<w4nabe> still there?
<ubotu> New bug: #114712 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114712
<ubotu> New bug: #114713 in gparted (main) "fails to recognize newly created swap partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114713
<el_isma> Hello! I've found a bug, my Xorg server is leaking memory (272M+ after 1 day) but I don't know how to provide useful information for solving the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #114714 in system-config-printer (main) "Lack support to gksu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114714
<el_isma> I suspect it either has to do with xorg 1.2 or with nvidia-glx-new (or both?)
<el_isma> anybody home?
<ubotu> New bug: #114718 in aqsis (universe) "aqsis 1.2.0-1 FTBFS on gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114718
<ubotu> New bug: #114720 in qjackctl (universe) "qjackctl main window doesn't show on fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114720
<ubotu> New bug: #114721 in kdeutils (main) "Click and drag doesn't work with alt-tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114721
<ubotu> New bug: #114723 in wifi-radar (universe) "WiFi Radar crashes frequently. When it crashes, it takes firefox down with it (immidiately after)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114723
<ubotu> New bug: #114722 in Ubuntu "Can't mount USB device (uhci_hcd) read error -110" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114722
<ubotu> New bug: #114724 in Ubuntu "no sound on Toshiba Satellite A135-S2276" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114724
<ubotu> New bug: #114725 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114725
<ubotu> New bug: #114726 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox uses bad track numbering when copying to MP3 player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114726
<ubotu> New bug: #114727 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114727
<dabaR> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> dabaR: contentless pong
<ubotu> New bug: #114729 in Ubuntu "No sound in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114729
<dabaR> crimsun: does that mean I should tell you what I want instead of pinging?
<dabaR> Hey, that bug that just came up is what I wanted to ask you about.
<dabaR> crimsun: I guess it took a bit to come up.
<crimsun> already triaged.
<dabaR> Oh, it was not when I saw it. OK, thanks.
<crimsun> that's because I didn't get the SMS until 1 minute ago
<dabaR> Makes sense. :)
<crimsun> what was the question?
<dabaR> I was gonna see what you have to say to that bug. I was going to say something about it, but was not sure what.
<dabaR> And I knew you would know.
<crimsun> you can either give them that canned response, or you can refer them to the top portion of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> generally the canned response I used there is more pertinent, but ubuntu-audio deals either way
<dabaR> I helped someone recently with a sound problem. The only thing I remembered from before when I saw you fix someone's issue once. The audigy card, and the IEC958 switch issue.
<crimsun> audigys are short-schoolbus special.
<crimsun> there are at least three different possible issues, depending on model and codec revision, and there are at least two different fixes for each said issue.
<dabaR> I always run into the IEC958 issue once in a blue moon.
<crimsun> the best part is that it's so model- and codec-specific that no one has any darned clue without trying them all.
<crimsun> the IEC958 issue tends to rear its head on snd-via82xx- and snd-intel8x0-driven configs
<dabaR> ya, I saw it on the intel 8x0
<dabaR> A short bus! http://media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/shortbus-46967.jpg
<dabaR> That's totally funny. I never heard of the short bus term before.
<dabaR> Can someone please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bouml/+bug/114706 and see whether the bug should perhaps be assigned to the libqt-mt package?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114706 in bouml "i don t know what happen indeed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<persia> dabaR: It would be good to look at the stacktrace with more symbols, but I'm been chasing similar types of reports against the wxwidgets libraries recently, and they are almost always a result of incorrect usage of the API, rather than problems with the API itself.
<ubotu> New bug: #114730 in aide (main) "/var/run/aide/ missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114730
<dabaR> Well, I installed the bouml package. I added the program to the session startup, and it starts up normally. What now? Just leave it for someone else?
<persia> dabaR: If you cannot reproduce it, it's hard to move forward.  You might try changing your locale or PATH to match the reporter: sometimes this works.  I generally leave a comment on bugs I cannot reproduce, reporting my environment, and that I can't reproduce it, and asking the submitter for any further information they might have to determine what caused the bug (in which case "Needs Info" and assignment to yourself may be app
<dabaR> persia: Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #114731 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn (7.04) destop CD fails to load on Toshiba Satellite 1130 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114731
<ubotu> New bug: #114733 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "mjpegtools install break" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114733
<ubotu> New bug: #114734 in tamil-gtk2im (universe) "tamil keyboards installed with tamil-gtk2im do not appear gtk2im keyboards list." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114734
<ubotu> New bug: #114735 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114735
<ubotu> New bug: #114738 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114738
<ubotu> New bug: #114737 in gnupg-doc (main) "errors whle installing gnupg-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114737
<cjsoftuk_> I would try and debug the ncpfs kernel module, as it's giving me grief (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ncpfs/+bug/114691) but I can't find the sources, for it at all!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114691 in ncpfs "ncpfs sometimes fails to display an entire folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<persia> cjsoftuk_: Try `apt-get source ncpfs` for the user-space tools, and `apt-get source linux-source-2.6.20` for the kernel modules.
<cjsoftuk_> persia: I take it the kernel has the ncpfs modules included?
<persia> cjsoftuk_: I haven't looked closely, but that kernel source includes files under fs/ncpfs, which are likely what you seek.  Of course, you will do better to grab the sources for whichever kernel you are running.
<cjsoftuk_> persia: thank you
<persia> cjsoftuk_: Good luck.  If you find a solution, please post a patch to the bug.
<cjsoftuk_> I shall
<persia> cjsoftuk_: Thanks for debugging this.
<cjsoftuk_> persia: My first bit will be to get ncpfs to dump debug info!
<ubotu> New bug: #114739 in gnupg2 (main) "Update to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114739
<ubotu> New bug: #114740 in kdebase (main) "Konsole steals focus when switching workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114740
<ubotu> New bug: #114741 in pitivi (universe) "[apport]  pitivi crashed with SIGSEGV in jpeg_idct_ifast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114741
<ubotu> New bug: #114742 in pearpc (universe) "[apport]  ppc.real crashed with signal 5 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114742
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<cjsoftuk_> persia: Looks like I'll be the only one debugging thiis one too!
<dholbach> good morning
<sadleder> doko: hi, will there be an update for OOo in feisty to fix bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/93002?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93002 in openoffice.org "[Feisty]  OpenOffice 2.2(rc3) Document Conversion Wizard crashes" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<doko> sadleder: most likely with the next sync
<sadleder> doko: when is that scheduled?
<doko> sadleder: when its ready
<sadleder> doko: ;-) well, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #114743 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QButton::setOn()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114743
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #114744 in Ubuntu "monitor synchro lost " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114744
<ubotu> New bug: #114745 in Ubuntu "monitor synchro lost " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114745
<ubotu> New bug: #114748 in knetworkmanager (main) "gutsy: knetworkmanager won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114748
<ubotu> New bug: #114749 in Ubuntu "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114749
<ubotu> New bug: #114750 in update-manager (main) "Upgraded Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114750
<ubotu> New bug: #114751 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114751
<ubotu> New bug: #114754 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to Feisty Fawn : Desktop, Network and Sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114754
<ubotu> New bug: #114755 in turbogears (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync turbogears (1.0.2.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114755
<ubotu> New bug: #114758 in k3b (main) "k3b error when writing and verifying DVDs using slimline drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114758
<ubotu> New bug: #114760 in gproftpd (universe) "Grpoftpd fails to find /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114760
<ubotu> New bug: #114761 in ubiquity (main) "Installation crash on partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114761
<ubotu> New bug: #114762 in Ubuntu "Wrong protocol in xorg.conf for Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114762
<ubotu> New bug: #114765 in Ubuntu "Cannot install Ubuntu 7.04 official DVD version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114765
<ubotu> New bug: #114768 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114768
<ubotu> New bug: #114769 in language-pack-de-base (main) "Spelling mistake in liferea (Willkomen -> Willkommen)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114769
<ubotu> New bug: #114770 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Cannot burn on RW media because n-c-b does not unmount it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114770
<ubotu> New bug: #114771 in hal (main) "Phantom audio CDs are detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114771
<ubotu> New bug: #114772 in kdenetwork "krdc often fails to connect to w2k3 on fast networks" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114772
<ubotu> New bug: #114773 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::call_notification::call_notification()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114773
<ubotu> New bug: #114774 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV when starting up in a second X11 session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114774
<ubotu> New bug: #114775 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114775
<ubotu> New bug: #114776 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114776
<ubotu> New bug: #114777 in hal (main) "My External hard disk Seagate doeasn't mount automaticly under Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114777
<ubotu> New bug: #114779 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114779
<ubotu> New bug: #114780 in Ubuntu "Missing driver for epson stylus 3200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114780
<ubotu> New bug: #114782 in hal (main) "ATI Radeon card with Acer AL1916W incorrect resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114782
<ubotu> New bug: #114783 in rss-glx (main) "lock-out due to lattice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114783
<ubotu> New bug: #114784 in kdeutils (main) "Extraction fails for .tar.gz archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114784
<ubotu> New bug: #114781 in Ubuntu "I cannot update in Update manager or Add/Remove programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114781
<ubotu> New bug: #114785 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "problem upgradint to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114785
<ubotu> New bug: #114786 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114786
<ubotu> New bug: #114787 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114787
<ubotu> New bug: #114788 in jfbterm (universe) "can't build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114788
<ubotu> New bug: #114789 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "[apport]  qdvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() when a click play in a thumbrail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114789
<ubotu> New bug: #114790 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114790
<ubotu> New bug: #114792 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114792
<ubotu> New bug: #114793 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "linux-wlan-ng fails compilation against 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114793
<ubotu> New bug: #114794 in gnupg2 (main) "[Merge]  Merge gnupg2 2.0.4-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114794
<ubotu> New bug: #114795 in Ubuntu "mouse wheel up open context menu when using avocent switchview kvm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114795
<ubotu> New bug: #114799 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Math font: 'equals sign' in formula appears as 'floppy disk'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114799
<ubotu> New bug: #114798 in spambayes (universe) "sb_imapfilter fails to run under Python 2.5: SyntaxError: from __future__ imports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114798
<ubotu> New bug: #114800 in network-manager "If the vpn server is in the same subnet, no route to it should be added to the routing table." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114800
<ubotu> New bug: #114801 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu dual-head screen windows focus problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114801
<ubotu> New bug: #114802 in nautilus (main) "can't rename from "lowercase" to "Lowercase"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114802
<ubotu> New bug: #114803 in module-init-tools (main) "No mechanism for per-kernel configuration files during early boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114803
<ubotu> New bug: #114804 in sensors-applet (universe) "sensor-applet starts showing wrong devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114804
<ubotu> New bug: #114805 in oooqs (universe) "Please merge oooqs 2.0.3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114805
<ubotu> New bug: #114810 in Ubuntu "pugasus usb network problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114810
<ubotu> New bug: #114811 in firefox (main) "Fehlermeldung beim Hochfahren: Bug in firefox;  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114811
<ubotu> New bug: #114812 in evolution (main) "Evolution can not be closed when maximized due to focus problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114812
<ubotu> New bug: #114815 in gnome-mount (main) "Can't set (for me) important partition options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114815
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<ubotu> New bug: #114816 in Ubuntu "can't mount DVD drive or play DVD's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114816
<ubotu> New bug: #114819 in firefox (main) "printer HP 5150 fails to print as print preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114819
<ubotu> New bug: #47280 in rosetta "Please add en_NZ "English (New Zealand)" to preferred languages list" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47280
<ubotu> New bug: #114821 in Ubuntu "[Needs-packaging]  oggconvert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114821
<ubotu> New bug: #114822 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Gnome Volume Manager mistakes Hard Disk Partitions for Removable media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114822
<ubotu> New bug: #114823 in firefox (main) "ktorrent crashed many times on using it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114823
<ubotu> New bug: #114824 in supertuxkart (universe) "music is disabled in supertuxcart when playing same track a second time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114824
<ubotu> New bug: #114825 in php5 (main) "dapper - php5 - 5.1.2 bug in fread " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114825
<ubotu> New bug: #114826 in gnome-desktop (main) "terminal in main menu is linked to gnome-terminal not x-terminal-emulator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114826
<ubotu> New bug: #114827 in network-manager (main) "Feisty: network-manager-gnome doesn't restore my network properly after VPN disconnect (Kubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114827
<ubotu> New bug: #114828 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmplayer segfaults after MKSHostOps XCreateImage failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114828
<ubotu> New bug: #114831 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with ImportError in _get_StringIO()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114831
<ubotu> New bug: #114832 in Ubuntu "KPlayer 0.6.2 not in (K)ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114832
<ubotu> New bug: #114833 in gnome-panel (main) "When icon disappears, custom launcher gets huge icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114833
<ubotu> New bug: #114835 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  adventure money" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114835
<ubotu> New bug: #114834 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_message_info_uint32()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114834
<ubotu> New bug: #114813 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop dont'update before updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114813
<ubotu> New bug: #114836 in dhcp3 (main) "init script version control id not changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114836
<ubotu> New bug: #114837 in firefox (main) "firefox needlessly offers to remember passwords when posting comments on  livejournal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114837
<ubotu> New bug: #114838 in grub (main) "we should set a grub password by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114838
<ubotu> New bug: #114839 in audacity (universe) "artsdsp causes crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114839
<ubotu> New bug: #114840 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org presenter: converting MSpowerpoint 2003 files is resulting in a to big font size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114840
<ubotu> New bug: #114841 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed while loading module sr_mod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114841
<ubotu> New bug: #114842 in Ubuntu "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114842
<ubotu> New bug: #114843 in exaile (universe) "Please merge exaile 0.2.9+debian-4 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114843
<Pierre> keescook, ping?
<keescook> Pierre: hello!
<Pierre> hi Kees!
<keescook> how're things?
<Pierre> fine fine
<Pierre> usual things :)
<Pierre> and you?
<ubotu> New bug: #114844 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  don't changes to a static ip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114844
<ubotu> New bug: #114845 in libooc-x11 (universe) "[apport]  package libooc-x11-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114845
<tuxmaniac> bug #114840 mentions improper conversion from PPT 2003. I tried converting a presentation but does not seem to have much change. Can I ask the OP to load the PPT or atleast screenshots of how different it looks?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114840 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org presenter: converting MSpowerpoint 2003 files is resulting in a to big font size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114840
<ubotu> New bug: #114846 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox-0.10.0 unable to parse podcast feed URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114846
<ubotu> New bug: #114847 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114847
<bdmurray> tuxmaniac: screenshots sounds good
<ubotu> New bug: #114764 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114764
<ubotu> New bug: #114848 in soundkonverter (universe) "soundkonverter outputs to where?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114848
<ubotu> New bug: #114778 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114778
<slackwarelife> Hi, I have a problem. Why the remember option in password pam_unix.so modules does not work ??? the file /etc/security/opasswd does not change. Yhanks
<slackwarelife> I think this is a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #114850 in totem (main) "can't watch dvd's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114850
<ubotu> New bug: #114851 in thoggen (universe) "can't rip dvd-iso" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114851
<ubotu> New bug: #114852 in update-manager (main) "Update manager crashes on Kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114852
<ubotu> New bug: #114854 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Dell Dimension E520 requires reboot=b" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114854
<ubotu> New bug: #114855 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "prism54 and other wlan drivers missing in kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114855
<ubotu> New bug: #114856 in acpi-support (main) "Dell Latitude D610 suspend fix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114856
<ubotu> New bug: #114857 in acpi-support (main) "Dell Latitude D610 suspend fix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114857
<ScottK> slackwarelife: Have you searched launchpad to see if there is an existing bug on the?
<slackwarelife> ScottK: No, I didn't serach and I didn't open a bug because I thought it is a server configuration. But in server irc seems they have same problems. I will search. Thanks
<tuxmaniac> bug #21481 seems to be around without much activity. Can it be closed? or done soemthing about it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21481 in initramfs-tools "Kernel panic 2.6.12-8-amd64-k8" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/21481
<ubotu> New bug: #114858 in Ubuntu "network down on wakeup after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114858
<slackwarelife> ScottK: No i have searched, but I don't found any problems about pam_unix remember=X config. But this only one of many problems I have now to setting my ubuntu like a clients. I try to understand if they are bug. Thanks
* ScottK doesn't know specifically, but I'd suggest file a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #114859 in psycopg (universe) "python-psycopg-dbg reports undefined symbol Py_InitModule4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114859
<ubotu> New bug: #114860 in cryptsetup (universe) "udevsettle vanished out of the crypsetup script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114860
<ubotu> New bug: #114862 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects could not be be enabled: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114862
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee,
<Hobbsee> hi tuxmaniac
<ubotu> New bug: #114863 in cryptsetup (universe) "The crypsetup hook doesnt recognise my swap partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114863
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: Hi, all ok
<ubotu> New bug: #114864 in epiphany-browser (main) "Bookmarks menu fails to show up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114864
<ubotu> New bug: #114865 in rhythmbox (main) "Fails to copy tracks with < and ? in name to library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114865
<ubotu> New bug: #114866 in inkscape (main) "Export-to-EPS in Inkscape 0.45 is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114866
<ubotu> New bug: #114867 in Ubuntu "Feisty clean install: apt-get not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114867
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: Yes I replay
<keescook> bdmurray: (you're not in #u-devel?) do you have a gutsy machine with fglrx ?
<bdmurray> keescook: nope
<keescook> it looks like the 1.3 version of the xorg server will break fglrx....
<keescook> but I'd like to test to make sure
<ubotu> New bug: #114868 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV after manual X server restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114868
<ubotu> New bug: #114869 in firefox (main) "Firefox While Streaming mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114869
<ubotu> New bug: #114870 in firefox (main) "www.americascup.com doesn't display addressed page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114870
<ubotu> New bug: #114871 in httrack (universe) "webhttrack seems not to work!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114871
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #114872 in wine (universe) "Wine won't start speedfan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114872
<ubotu> New bug: #114873 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114873
<ubotu> New bug: #114874 in Ubuntu "file associations can get broken with FTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114874
<ubotu> New bug: #114875 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114875
<ubotu> New bug: #114876 in griffith (universe) "[apport]  griffith crashed with TypeError in set_details()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114876
<ubotu> New bug: #114877 in Ubuntu "internal error hal; edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114877
<ubotu> New bug: #114878 in tcpreplay (universe) "tcpreplay, package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114878
<ubotu> New bug: #114879 in basket (universe) "BasKet doesn't show unicode basket names properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114879
<ubotu> New bug: #114880 in Ubuntu "after running normally kubuntu started up on a very low resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114880
<ubotu> New bug: #114882 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  geyes_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114882
<ubotu> New bug: #114883 in crack-attack (universe) "crack-attack does not exit when 'x' is clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114883
<ubotu> New bug: #114884 in firefox (main) "firefox don't download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114884
<ubotu> New bug: #114885 in notification-daemon (main) "Notifications won't work. Error After Logout/In again Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114885
<ubotu> New bug: #114886 in Ubuntu "bad sampling on pdf preview with gnome desktop, "~/Desktop/" directory or in nautibus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114886
<ubotu> New bug: #114887 in pidgin (universe) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114887
<gwashburn> anyone seen the bug with xorg where it eats 100% cpu by iteratively getting interrupted and restarting the clone system call?
<ubotu> New bug: #114888 in slune (universe) "Slune crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114888
<ubotu> New bug: #114889 in Ubuntu "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114889
<ubotu> New bug: #114890 in Ubuntu "Unsupported Wireless card (Compaq nx6110)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114890
<ubotu> New bug: #114891 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114891
<ubotu> New bug: #114892 in linux-meta (main) "kernel module ov511 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114892
<ubotu> New bug: #114893 in gnome-hearts (universe) "Shooting the moon with the bonus diamond results in incorrect scoring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114893
<jackie> jeeez
<ubotu> New bug: #114895 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114895
<ubotu> New bug: #114896 in dir2ogg (universe) "[apport]  dir2ogg crashed with UnboundLocalError in grabMP3Tags()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114896
<ubotu> New bug: #114894 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114894
<ubotu> New bug: #114897 in Ubuntu "Samsung SM-332B CDRW/DVD not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114897
<ubotu> New bug: #114898 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114898
<bdmurray> pochu: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #114899 in brasero (universe) "Size caiculation does not refresh" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114899
<ubotu> New bug: #114901 in firefox (main) "starting firefox after downloading themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114901
<ubotu> New bug: #114900 in evolution (main) "Evolution calender: Adding new events creates faulty overlap with other events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114900
<ubotu> New bug: #114902 in Ubuntu "How do I access my second HDD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114902
<ubotu> New bug: #114904 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114904
<ubotu> New bug: #114907 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114907
<ubotu> New bug: #114905 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114905
<Markus1> I'm wondering if someone is able to assist me with my first patch. I locally solved the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/88901 by backporting some changes from purple-url-handler to gaim-url-handler. I now tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources but I'm a bit lost. So how do I "correct" add the patches to the gaim source package?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88901 in pidgin "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()" [Medium,In progress] 
<Markus1> Great timing :-)
<Kmos> Markus1: make a patch and attach it to the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #114909 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114909
<ubotu> New bug: #114910 in balazar (universe) "[apport]  balazar crashed with TypeError in _soya.render()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114910
<ubotu> New bug: #114911 in xfmedia (universe) "xfmedia crashes while playing with "received an X Window System error."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114911
<pochu> bdmurray: pong
<Markus1> Thanks Kmos. I uploaded the patch. Hopefully I did it "the right way". :-)
<bdmurray> pochu: you mention dapper and feisty in your proposed e-mail it's just feisty though right?
<pochu> bdmurray: sure, it's a mistake, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #114912 in gnome-panel (main) "# Please file a bug against module-init-tools if a package needs a entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114912
<pochu> bdmurray: btw, it seems the package hasn't been built yet
<bdmurray> really?
<pochu> !info liferea feisty-proposed
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 626 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<pochu> bdmurray: I think so
<ubotu> New bug: #114908 in nautilus (main) "mount removable media opens / instead   of contents (dup-of: 85998)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114908
<ubotu> New bug: #114913 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with error in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114913
<ubotu> New bug: #114914 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114914
<ubotu> New bug: #114915 in lprof (universe) "Gamma adjust dialog slider doesn't move properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114915
<shwag> where is  Sebastien Bacher  ?
<ubotu> New bug: #114916 in Ubuntu "hibernate and suspend disfunction on compaq presario 1722EA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114916
<crimsun> shwag: seb128 is not online ATM.  He's not normally online during the evenings France-time(s).
<pochu> shwag: probably sleeping ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-16
<shwag> ah, okay,..that explains the wording. I thought he was just being short with me.
<shwag> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/114284
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114284 in totem ""Movie Player" default for audio files" [Wishlist,Rejected] 
<shwag> reopen please
<pochu> shwag: you can do it yourself :)
<pochu> just click on the package name "totem (Ubuntu)"
<ubotu> New bug: #114917 in reportbug (universe) "wrong confirmation message when bts is debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114917
<pochu> and mark it as unconfirmed or confirmed or whatever you want
<shwag> pochu: ah, cool.
<Markus1> Gaim saves it default away messages in "status.xml". The german translation is really cruel, sounding like a five year old. I just can't find a translation for it (it's not in "de.po"), nor am I able to find it in the source package. Where do I find the source for the away message?
<ubotu> New bug: #114918 in autopano-sift (universe) "autopano-complete cannot find Mono executables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114918
<ubotu> New bug: #114919 in Ubuntu "automount of USB disk does not work anymore after suspend to disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114919
<ubotu> New bug: #114920 in burn (universe) "burn.conf sets device to "0, 0, 0" - should be "/dev/cdrw"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114920
<ubotu> New bug: #114923 in gnome-panel (main) "window list highlights kde apps when switching workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114923
<ubotu> New bug: #114924 in firefox (main) "When desktop effects in 7.04 are enabled the show all the bookmarks folder key doesn't work when trying to add a bookmark." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114924
<ubotu> New bug: #114925 in Ubuntu "suspend problem balloon displayed erroneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114925
<ubotu> New bug: #114926 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114926
<ubotu> New bug: #114927 in Ubuntu "cannot view entire install window in *x480 res" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114927
<bdmurray> bug 114842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114842 in Ubuntu "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114842
<pochu> bdmurray: I think I can't translate that ;)
<bdmurray> pochu: heh
<bdmurray> pochu: have you seen gnome-translate?
<pochu> bdmurray: no, is it good? :)
<bdmurray> I think the chinese might be lacking
<bdmurray> "Kneading board question" is the subject
<pochu> that doesn't make sense for a gnome-panel bug, does it?
<bdmurray> not to me. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #114928 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "Problem with special characters?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114928
<pochu> bdmurray: btw, check 114842 again ;)
<pochu> bug 114842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114842 in Ubuntu "Problems about the panel" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114842
<pochu> bdmurray: minghua translated it :)
<bdmurray> I see.  Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #114930 in clearsilver (universe) "Python C API version mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114930
<ubotu> New bug: #114931 in Ubuntu "Unable to copy Audio CD using Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114931
<ubotu> New bug: #114933 in emacs21 (main) "pdb doesn't work in Emacs after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114933
<ubotu> New bug: #114934 in evolution-exchange (main) "Exchange account shows I have new mail but I can't read it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114934
<ubotu> New bug: #114935 in thunderbird (main) "Crash when shutting down computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114935
<ubotu> New bug: #114936 in gdm (main) "tab through GDM login hangs computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114936
<ubotu> New bug: #114937 in Ubuntu "Gxine missing maximise button in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114937
<ubotu> New bug: #114938 in kdepim (main) "kpilotdaemon in hung state when palm not connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114938
<ubotu> New bug: #114939 in Ubuntu "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114939
<ubotu> New bug: #114940 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after waking Dell 4100 from hibernate, wireless access in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114940
<ubotu> New bug: #114941 in Ubuntu "xorg.conf gets (wrongly) overwritten after hardware crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114941
<ubotu> New bug: #114942 in deskbar-applet (main) "Crash Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114942
<ubotu> New bug: #114943 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while trying to access https://addons.mozilla.org/plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114943
<ubotu> New bug: #114944 in language-support-ur (main) "Pango support required to view urdu webpages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114944
<ubotu> New bug: #114945 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Cannot disable user switching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114945
<ubotu> New bug: #114946 in firestarter (universe) "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 250" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114946
<ubotu> New bug: #114947 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror menus and toolbars broken/missing after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114947
<ubotu> New bug: #114948 in pgadmin3 (universe) "[apport]  pgadmin3 crashed with SIGSEGV in wxGrid::SetTable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114948
<ubotu> New bug: #114949 in egroupware (universe) "Undocumented option in installation instructions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114949
<ubotu> New bug: #114950 in Ubuntu "brightness applet doesn't show changing brightness levels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114950
<ubotu> New bug: #114951 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in gzopen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114951
<ubotu> New bug: #114952 in kubuntu-meta (main) "scim-qtimm doesn't depend on scim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114952
<ubotu> New bug: #114953 in acpi-support (main) "acpi_fakekey sends events to wrong evdev device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114953
<ubotu> New bug: #114954 in apport (main) "apport no longer pops up a dialog window on crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114954
<ubotu> New bug: #114955 in firefox (main) "firefox just closed on processing a web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114955
<ubotu> New bug: #114956 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 installation halts with error code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114956
<ubotu> New bug: #114958 in kdebase (main) "multi konqueror open kicker crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114958
<ubotu> New bug: #114959 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114959
<ubotu> New bug: #114960 in evolution (main) "Evolution Crashed on Gnome Lock-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114960
<ubotu> New bug: #114961 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114961
<ubotu> New bug: #114964 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice ( Writer ) locks up Gnome with No Printer Defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114964
<ubotu> New bug: #114965 in Ubuntu "Logoff the first logged user causes Authentication failed on second logged user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114965
<ubotu> New bug: #114966 in rhythmbox (main) "Can put music on ipod using Rhythm box music player." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114966
<ubotu> New bug: #114967 in bristol (universe) "[apport]  bristolengine crashed with SIGSEGV in wave2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114967
<ubotu> New bug: #114970 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114970
<ubotu> New bug: #114971 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114971
<ubotu> New bug: #114972 in Ubuntu "apt-get update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114972
<ubotu> New bug: #114973 in Ubuntu "Erratic Vi on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114973
<ubotu> New bug: #114974 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114974
<ubotu> New bug: #114975 in Ubuntu "JDK install error on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114975
<ubotu> New bug: #114976 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Proftpd terminates after SIGHUP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114976
<ubotu> New bug: #114977 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror menus and toolbars gone!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114977
<ubotu> New bug: #114979 in Ubuntu "user switching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114979
<ubotu> New bug: #114980 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114980
<ubotu> New bug: #114978 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Proftpd terminates after SIGHUP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114978
<ubotu> New bug: #114981 in Ubuntu "100 % CPU load in battery mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114981
<ubotu> New bug: #114982 in Ubuntu "Please sync these from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114982
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #114983 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114983
<`Bunny> hi there i have a really strange bug in ubuntu and i am entirely unsure what the problem even could be...
<ubotu> New bug: #114984 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114984
<ubotu> New bug: #114985 in thunderbird (main) "Can't create new subfolder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114985
<ubotu> New bug: #114986 in openoffice.org (main) "crashreport occurred on bootup/login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114986
<ubotu> New bug: #114987 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in net::SocketMonitor::update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114987
<ubotu> New bug: #114988 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114988
<ubotu> New bug: #114989 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmplayer: /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114989
<ubotu> New bug: #114990 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "some firmware is not yet available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114990
<ubotu> New bug: #114991 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114991
<ubotu> New bug: #114992 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with AttributeError in nextPhase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114992
<ubotu> New bug: #114993 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IOError in generate_restricted_list()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114993
<ubotu> New bug: #114994 in brasero (universe) "[apport]  brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114994
* tokj is away: I'm busy
<ubotu> New bug: #114995 in mysql-admin (universe) "[apport]  mysql-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114995
* tokj is back (gone 00:02:39)
<ubotu> New bug: #114996 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not open external URL in the right window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114996
<ubotu> New bug: #114997 in openoffice.org (main) "Apearance of the gradient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114997
<ubotu> New bug: #114999 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114999
<ubotu> New bug: #115000 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed when working with /etc/passwd file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115000
<ubotu> New bug: #115001 in apt-listchanges (main) "[apport]  apt-listchanges crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115001
<ubotu> New bug: #115002 in firefox (main) "Firefox opens new window instead of new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115002
<ubotu> New bug: #115003 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_Backtrace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115003
<ubotu> New bug: #115004 in Ubuntu "Hisax module crashes gnome randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115004
<ubotu> New bug: #115005 in audacity (universe) "Audacity about dialog text doesn't show." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115005
<ubotu> New bug: #115006 in Ubuntu "many programs installed via synaptic it not showen anywhere. try ATMEL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115006
<ubotu> New bug: #115007 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115007
<ubotu> New bug: #115008 in hardinfo (universe) "Segmentation fault opening Kernel modules page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115008
<ubotu> New bug: #115009 in cdebootstrap (universe) "Please merge cdebootstrap 0.4.3 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115009
<ubotu> New bug: #115010 in cupsys (main) "CUPS ipp interface fails in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115010
<ubotu> New bug: #115011 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 hangs on reboot on Dell 745" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115011
<ubotu> New bug: #115012 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115012
<ubotu> New bug: #115013 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115013
<ubotu> New bug: #115014 in Ubuntu "Kde System Settings Crashes (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115014
<ubotu> New bug: #115015 in Ubuntu "Suspend problems Tohiba Tecra A2 (centrino)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115015
<ubotu> New bug: #115016 in procps (main) "man page of ps is incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115016
<ubotu> New bug: #115017 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "missing prism2 drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115017
<ubotu> New bug: #115018 in keyjnote (universe) "the '+' key in spotlight mode does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115018
<ubotu> New bug: #115019 in Ubuntu "Please remove from archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115019
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: how's it going?
<thekorn> dholbach: hi, you are fast :)
<dholbach> :-)
<thekorn> dholbach: i think I found a smart solution for the output module without using templates, try to hack on that today...
<dholbach> ahhhh nice
<ubotu> New bug: #115021 in compiz (main) "Maximized Windows Titlebar not clickable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115021
<ubotu> New bug: #115022 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115022
<ubotu> New bug: #115023 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115023
<ubotu> New bug: #115024 in gthumb (main) "gThumb 2.10.3 available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115024
<ubotu> New bug: #115025 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115025
<ubotu> New bug: #115027 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound in Asrock MB K8NF6G-VSTA after 7.04 herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115027
<ubotu> New bug: #115028 in stlport5.1 (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115028
<ubotu> New bug: #115029 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "battery not detected by g-p-m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115029
<ubotu> New bug: #115030 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115030
<tuxmaniac> bug #114350 has the needed info provided by the Original reporter. Can the bug status be changed to Unconfirmed? Also I see that the importance has been changed to High which means the bug is confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114350 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@vtable for nsFileOutputStream]  [@XPCWrappedNative::InitTearOff] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114350
<ubotu> New bug: #115031 in network-manager (main) "can't remove nm-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115031
<ubotu> New bug: #115032 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115032
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: Since it has a good trace, I'd mark it confirmed.
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #115033 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115033
<ubotu> New bug: #115035 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus miss-identifies MIME type of certain lua scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115035
<ubotu> New bug: #115037 in evolution (main) "evolution filters do not support " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115037
<ubotu> New bug: #115038 in ubiquity (main) "TRYING TO RESTORE KUBUNTU BOOT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115038
<ubotu> New bug: #115039 in evolution (main) "Signed mails with S/MIME are marked PGP+S/MIME on post-edition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115039
<ubotu> New bug: #115041 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115041
<ubotu> New bug: #115042 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115042
<ubotu> New bug: #115043 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with OSError in _execvpe()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115043
<ubotu> New bug: #115044 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV while adding to "to" list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115044
<ubotu> New bug: #115045 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115045
<ubotu> New bug: #115046 in pidgin (universe) "Bug durante tentativa de conexo com o MSN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115046
<ubotu> New bug: #115047 in python-imaging (main) "no xv for PIL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115047
<ubotu> New bug: #115048 in kdeedu (main) "khangman won't start and eats 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115048
<ubotu> New bug: #115051 in Ubuntu "http://packages.ubuntu.net/ considered harmful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115051
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Bah
<ubotu> New bug: #115052 in openoffice.org (main) "100% CPU and freeze when scrolling inside document that has embedded EPS graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115052
<ubotu> New bug: #115053 in libsynce (universe) "Synce project is now at version 0.10.0, so the Ubuntu packages should be updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115053
<ubotu> New bug: #115054 in libsynce (universe) "Synce project is now at version 0.10.0, so the Ubuntu packages should be updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115054
<ubotu> New bug: #115055 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115055
<ubotu> New bug: #115056 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop_lock doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115056
<ubotu> New bug: #115057 in qcad (universe) "[apport]  qcad crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115057
<ubotu> New bug: #115058 in firefox (main) "Firefox reported that it crashed on startup, but it runs fine. I think i closed it, and logged out to quickly for firefox's liking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115058
<ubotu> New bug: #115059 in multi-gnome-terminal (universe) "multi-gnome-terminal crashes on paste from tcpd man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115059
<ubotu> New bug: #115060 in acpi-support (main) "Hibernate.sh broken with uswsusp and LVM swapfile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115060
<ubotu> New bug: #115061 in rhythmbox (main) "Artist info on radiostream only displayed when local song started first" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115061
<ubotu> New bug: #115062 in ipython (universe) "ipython bug with file token.py in path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115062
<ubotu> New bug: #115063 in kdissert (universe) "kdissert icons missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115063
<ubotu> New bug: #115065 in apt-show-versions (universe) "please add gutsy info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115065
<ubotu> New bug: #115064 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nVidia 7600GS and kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115064
<jjesse> ever feel over welhemed by the new bugs that keep showing up here :(
<Burgundavia> yep
<ubotu> New bug: #115066 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115066
<ubotu> New bug: #115067 in trac (universe) "trac package broken - trac-admin not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115067
<ubotu> New bug: #115068 in sqlite3 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115068
<micahcowan> The HowToTriage page mentions that you can Confirm a bug, even if you can't reproduce it, provided that (e.g.) it is completely and adequately described. I had not noticed this before; is this relatively new (within the past year)?
<bdmurray> micahcowan: I don't believe so.  Confirmed means that there is enough information for a developer to start working on it.  For example the right log files.
<micahcowan> bdmurray, that's very helpful then: I'd been under the mistaken impression that I or someone else would typically have to reproduce the bug to confirm it, resulting in my leaving some bugs that had quite-adequate information still "untriaged". This basically means, then, that provided the bug is legit and hasn't been fixed, I should /always/ be able to set the bug to either Needs Info or Confirmed, yes?
<micahcowan> I should be able to get through triaging certain types of bugs much faster, then. :)
<bdmurray> micahcowan: for the most part yes
<micahcowan> The exceptions being, I suppose, when there is not enough information, but the right questions to be asked are not apparent. Or, of course, those cases where it is not clear that the named package is actually the culprit.
<ubotu> New bug: #115069 in cdrkit (main) "wodim problem eith big files?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115069
<ubotu> New bug: #115070 in pidgin (universe) "Crash after using mouse gestures plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115070
<ubotu> New bug: #115071 in firefox (main) "firefox rss feed chooser doesn't pick up installed apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115071
<ubotu> New bug: #115072 in baobab (universe) "gentoo linux logo in baobab 2.18.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115072
<ubotu> New bug: #115073 in skyeye (universe) "Trouble loading a library fresh after installation: libbfd-2.17.50.0.6.so: cannot open shared object file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115073
<ubotu> New bug: #115074 in procps (main) "top shows only one cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115074
<Lhademmor> is it hug day today?
<Hobbsee> it can be.  it's alwasy a hug day :P
<Lhademmor> Cool
* pochu hugs both Lhademmor and Hobbsee :)
<umarmung> Should I reject bug 115072 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115072 in baobab "gentoo linux logo in baobab 2.18.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115072
* Hobbsee hugs pochu 
* Lhademmor hugs pochu
<Hobbsee> umarmung: looks fine to me
<Lhademmor> I would love to help/join the BugSquad... But am unsure how I may be of service?
<ubotu> New bug: #115075 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager source doesn't compile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115075
<ubotu> New bug: #115076 in xsane (main) "XSane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115076
<pochu> Lhademmor: /topic :)
<pochu> Lhademmor: we would love to have you in it! :)
<umarmung> Hobbsee: Sorry. The bug looks fine or rejecting is fine? :)
<ScottK> umarmung: Is it a bug in the icon theme then (maybe reassign, not reject)?
<pochu> umarmung: I'd say it's safe to reject it
<Hobbsee> umarmung: rejecting it, probably
<Lhademmor> pochu: I would love to join in, but I don't know much programming atm (although I'm planning on learning Python or C in the near future)..
<ScottK> Lhademmor: Triaging bugs does not require any programming skills.
<umarmung> ScottK: If the theme author likes to use the gentoo icon as spinner, it works as intended.
<Lhademmor> ScottK: All right then, I'll try triaging for a while. Any important links (other distro's bugtracking, something else)?
<ScottK> umarmung: OK.  Then I'm good with rejecting.
<ScottK> Lhademmor: They are in the channel topic.
<Lhademmor> d'oh..
<ScottK> No problem.
<Lhademmor> btw, some pages relating to BugSquad on the wiki seems a bit obsolete?
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: for example?
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay announcing "Next hug day on March 23nd"
<bdmurray> okay, got me there
<bdmurray> How does next Wednesday sound for a hug day?
<Lhademmor> Dunno. I'm new here
<bdmurray> pochu, Hobbsee, ScottK ?
* pochu hugs bdmurray 
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: sounds fine to me.  kubuntu meeting that day too
<Hobbsee> but i've got no idea what shape i'll be in then :P
<ScottK> Fine with me I supposed.
<ScottK> supposed/suppose.
<Lhademmor> Also, the SourcePackage page is not created, but I guess that's a job for the docteam
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: which SourcePackage page?  I don't see that link
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs at the "Fixing bugs" section
* tuxmaniac bug hugs all in the channel
<micahcowan> Could somebody look at bug 69201, and tell me if it looks fairly certain to be a kernel bug, rather than coreutils? The segfault messages on that page look like dmesgs, which is part of what leads me to that conclusion, along with the fact that issues in several packages seem to depend on the Ubuntu release (edgy vs dapper)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69201 in coreutils "ls segmentation fault" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69201
<tuxmaniac> micahcowan, is that vi bug a change after Edgy on Specs?
<tuxmaniac> micahcowan, the one that you rejected
<micahcowan> I believe it's a change starting with Edgy.
<micahcowan> tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> micahcowan, aah ok Thanks for the input :-)
<pochu> bdmurray: sounds sane! we're missing a hug day for a long time :)
<micahcowan> tuxmaniac, ironically, I also have a bug complaining that vi (when vim-gnome is installed, and /usr/bin/vim) /does/ support cursor keys! :)
<tuxmaniac> :-))
<Lhademmor> Anyone got a link to a list of terminal commands?
* Lhademmor is too lazy to google
<micahcowan> Lhademmor, any in particular? There are an awful lot of terminal commands, especially depending on what you mean?
<Lhademmor> "grep"`?
<micahcowan> .
<micahcowan> "grep" is a rather short list. I'm not sure what you're asking. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115079 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed often when opening a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115079
<micahcowan> Do you mean, what are some other good commands besides grep?
<bdmurray> micahcowan: 69201 looks like bad memory or something wacky
<Lhademmor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/dholbach - the section "Initial triage (*)"
<Lhademmor> There's the command "apt-cache show multitail | grep File "
<micahcowan> bddebian, as in bad hard memory? But then, why would it change depending on dapper/edgy?
<Lhademmor> Just trying to understand what that means
<micahcowan> I was personally leaning towards xfs bug.
<tuxmaniac> Lhademmor, you want to know what grep does?
<micahcowan> Lhademmor, what "grep" means? ... you could look at what "man grep" gives you, but you should really read a good introduction to the Unix command line to get a good introduction.
<bdmurray> micahcowan: okay reading more that could be
<Lhademmor> Please mentor me: Could https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/115079 be tagged as need-i386-retrace or not because it's not an Apport?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115079 in firefox "firefox crashed often when opening a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Lhademmor> micahcowan: That was what I was looking for, thank you :)"
<micahcowan> Lhademmor, do you understand regular expressions? grep relies on them pretty heavily.
<Lhademmor> micahcowan: No, not yet. I'm looking for a place to start learning
<micahcowan> Although, it looks like the grep manpage actually gives a good explanation of regexes.
<micahcowan> bdmurray, but I don't want to confirm that unless I can be relatively certain that it's xfs, and not (say) glibc.
<tuxmaniac> Lhademmor, http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: I replied to that firefox bug take a look at my response
<Lhademmor> Thanks both
<bdmurray> micahcowan: wouldn't /var/log/messages contain fs information?
* Lhademmor hugs tuxmaniac and bdmurray
<micahcowan> Lhademmor, I have heard good things about this free online book: http://unixmages.com/ (click on "The First Book"). It teaches the basics of the Unix command-line, by pretending that you are casting magical spells :)
<micahcowan> I haven't gone through it yet myself, but a friend has. I'm planning to look it over more thoroughly when I get the chance.
<micahcowan> bdmurray, what sort of information?
<Lhademmor> micahcowan: nice :)
<bdmurray> Kernel error messages regarding the filesytem if that is infact the problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #115080 in Ubuntu "gstreamer-properties not opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115080
<ubotu> New bug: #115081 in evolution (main) "path text doen't fit in widget in the 'receiving email' config dialog " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115081
<tuxmaniac> bug 115002 is strange. Since there are lots more people who are having similar probs do I mark it confirmed? What more info is required to go ahead in fixing the bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115002 in firefox "Firefox opens new window instead of new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115002
<micahcowan> bdmurray, I'm not sure; it might depend on the problem...
<bdmurray> okay, it might be worth just pinging the reporter to see if they are still having issues etc . . .
<micahcowan> bdmurray, well given that the user (apparently) reverted to dapper, I may not be able to do that... but I'll see if I can get some more information from them. Thanks!
<micahcowan> tuxmaniac, could it be a dupe of other bugs? Otherwise, I'd say, it looks to me like there's sufficient information. It probably happened as the result of an upgrade, and that particular config option checking the value of an option that is no longer used, or somesuch.
<bdmurray> micahcowan: the way I read it they still have an issue with tar on dapper right?
<micahcowan> bdmurray, yes; I was going to suggest that they open a separate bug report for the tar thing, as it sounds like a separate issue.
<tuxmaniac> micahcowan, I am searching for dupes
* micahcowan needs another Coke.
* micahcowan hugs his Coke.
* Hobbsee steals the coke off micahcowan 
<micahcowan> Hey!
* micahcowan had fortunately spiked it with phosphorous acid before Hobbsee got a hold of it ;)
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Hobbsee> yummy!
<micahcowan> phosphoric
<tuxmaniac> bug 115042 and bug 115025 seem to be dupes. The threadstack trace appear same and also the description. Any body having different opinion before duplicating it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115042 in firefox "[feisty]  firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115042
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115025 in firefox "[feisty]  firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115025
<Lhademmor> Well, methinks we have a duplicate
<Hobbsee> looks like a dupe, that's been filed twice
<Hobbsee> it happens
<bdmurray> I'm cautious about working with firefox bugs as I'm not totally familiar with the Mozilla team practices
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, no. its files by two differnt people
<Hobbsee> ahh
<tuxmaniac> bdmurray, exactly.
<Hobbsee> oh, it's not sequential
<Lhademmor> Is it normal procedure to start out only triaging for bugs concerning certain packages? Or do you just triage randomly?
<jjesse_> usually specific packages i know stuff about
<Hobbsee> or as they come up in here
<Hobbsee> usually it's specific packages
<Lhademmor> Like what?
<tuxmaniac> any pointers on what to do with those bugs?
* bdmurray is entirely random
<tuxmaniac> can I mark it duplicate?
<jjesse> Lhademmor: for me it is the little stuff that i know how to do, asking for more information, ffollowing up with those, etc
<Lhademmor> Personal request: Can somebody please look at bug 111191 ?
* tuxmaniac picks up packages that intersts him. Generally Science related. If not much is there, then starts finding out Needs Info state and check whether the needed information has come and start assigning the bugs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111191 in Ubuntu "ThinkPad R51 crash(?) when re-opening the lid" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111191
<tuxmaniac> else /me is random
<Lhademmor> I confirmed my own bug...
<Lhademmor> Also, please reject bug 114217 since I screwed up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114217 in yelp "Recommend a file converter for Windows in official Ubuntu documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114217
<bdmurray> tuxmaniac: I recall asac saying that the top of the stack trace for firefox retraces isn't "accurate" (for lack of a better word) and looking deeper into the retrace (attachment) they differ so I wouldn't dup them
<jjesse> Lhademmor: i'll take a look at that bug
<asac> right
<Lhademmor> jjesse: Thanks :)
<jjesse> Lhademmor: why should i reject this?
<tuxmaniac> bdmurray, I saw that too in the retrace. :-) they seem to differ.
<Lhademmor> Which one? The first one shouldn't be rejected. Only the yelp-related one
<bdmurray> asac: that was fast.  Did you mean me?
<jjesse> bug 114217 you said to reject
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114217 in yelp "Recommend a file converter for Windows in official Ubuntu documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114217
<asac> bdmurray: yes :)
<asac> bdmurray: you have to look in stack below the signal handler
<asac> bdmurray: above that its always the same
<Lhademmor> Because I assigned it to the yelp-package, when it in fact turned out to be the official Ubuntu documentation
<tuxmaniac> asac, hmm. I will keep that in mind
<jjesse> Lhademmor: so reject it to the yelp and assign instead to ubutnu doc
<Lhademmor> jjesse: Good idea. I didn't know that package existed.
<jjesse> Lhademmor: just search for ubuntu doc when you assign it tothe package
<Lhademmor> done
<Lhademmor> no
<jjesse> bug 114217
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114217 in ubuntu-docs "Recommend a file converter for Windows in official Ubuntu documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114217
<Lhademmor> "Theres no page with this address in Launchpad."
<Lhademmor> Hmm... Works anyway it seems
<Lhademmor> But it's really bug 111191 that's more important to me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111191 in Ubuntu "ThinkPad R51 crash(?) when re-opening the lid" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111191
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: what kind of video card do you have?  which video driver are you using?
<tuxmaniac> I will confirm since they have provided enough info and assign it to Mozilla-bugs team?
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: ATI I think.. Checking now
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW"
<bdmurray> tuxmaniac: Crashers start in mt-needreport tag if they don't have a proper crash report attached; as soon as a report is available they get tagged mt-needretrace; as soon as symbolized report is available they get tagged mt-confirm.
<tuxmaniac> bdmurray, what about asignee?
<bdmurray> That team searches on tags I believe
<tuxmaniac> bddebian, hmm ok
<tuxmaniac> err bdmurray
<bdmurray> so assignment isn't really necessary afaik
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: ?
<bddebian> Yeah stop that shit :-)
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: what driver though? you could check with 'grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<tuxmaniac> bddebian, heya
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Where? In terminal?
<ubotu> New bug: #115085 in nvclock (universe) "[apport]  nvclock_qt crashed with SIGSEGV in sprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115085
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: yes
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Ehh... Writing grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf does... nothing.
* Lhademmor bugs bdmurray
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: what about 'lsmod | egrep "radeon|fglrx"'
<ranf> Lhademmor, it's often written "Driver" use "grep -i" that is case insensitive then.
<ubotu> New bug: #115086 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash with "BadShmSeg" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115086
<ubotu> New bug: #115087 in update-manager (main) "Update manager fails - Read error  read (5 input/output error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115087
<Lhademmor> ranf: That worked
<Lhademmor> A list popped up
<Lhademmor> "kbd", "mouse", "synaptics", "wacom", "wacom", "wacom", "ati"
<Lhademmor> Makes sense?
<ranf> Yes it does. different drivers for doifferent devices
<Lhademmor> So what did you need it for?
<bdmurray> make sure you weren't using the fglrx issues as I think that has some resume from hibernate issues
<ubotu> New bug: #115088 in Ubuntu "[upgrade 6.10 ->7.10]  Alert! /dev/hda7 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115088
<ubotu> New bug: #115089 in wifi-radar (universe) "mouse freezes during use " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115089
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: I didn't just understand that
<kbrook1> hi.
<kbrook1> um, i have a poss bug.
* micahcowan larts folks who assign a bug to every package they know of that is affected by the bug... :/
<micahcowan> Hi kbrook1.
<kbrook1> erm
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> poss bug:
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: I wanted to make sure you were not using the fglrx driver for you video card.  I believe it has some issues resuming from suspend.
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Are you sure of that now?
<kbrooks> system > admin > network. eth0 wired? go to properties for it.
<kbrooks> there should be a "enable roaming mode" checkbox there.
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: That you aren't using it or that it has issues?
<ubotu> New bug: #115091 in Ubuntu "konqueror crashes in kubuntu consulting folder properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115091
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: that I'm not using it
<kbrooks> probably not supposed to be there
<kbrooks> this is in 7.04
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: fairly certain.  you could try 'lsmod | grep fglrx' to be certain
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Nothing happens
<bdmurray> okay, then you aren't using it
<taggy> can i sync my ubuntu repository mirror with the main mirror every week or so ? how can  i do it
<ubotu> New bug: #115092 in update-manager (main) "Unnecessary Reboots after Updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115092
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: we'll need this info I suspect https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-45808066734637ee99b63d089b514e2dff49b231
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: I'm on it
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Where does the dmesg.log file end up?
<Lhademmor> forget it
<kbrooks> Lhademmor: just use dmesg
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Info added now. Better?
<micahcowan> Can someone give me a command to find what packages depend upon "package A"?
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: the uuids for your swap partition and where you are trying to resume from differ
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Oops, that's right. I reinstalled Ubuntu afterwards.. Sry 'bout that
<Lhademmor> But wait... All the logs are from now
<Lhademmor> So what do you mean?
<bdmurray> Adding 642560k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/738ae5ed-ebe7-48d2-a39c-5e54ef4271fc
<bdmurray> er, misread a line in dmesg
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: could you add your grub.conf to your bug report?
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: How?
<Lhademmor> or where?
<bdmurray> it's at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hggdh> micahcowan: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<ubotu> New bug: #115095 in udev (main) "[apport]  udevd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115095
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Like now?
<micahcowan> hggdh, thanks much.
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: I don't see a resume option in your menu.lst
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Meaning?
<bdmurray> It is not going to try to resume from anywhere as far as I can see
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Is that my fault?
<bdmurray> hard to say
<bdmurray> in the defoptions line try appending resume=UUID=738ae5ed-ebe7-48d2-a39c-5e54ef4271fc
<Lhademmor_> Now I'm on the right PC
<Lhademmor> Funny writing to yourself
<ubotu> New bug: #115096 in hal (main) "HAL 0.5.9 causes delay with Gnome power manager applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115096
<Lhademmor_> bdmurray: Please repeat that for my new clone?
<Lhademmor> in the defoptions line try appending resume=UUID=738ae5ed-ebe7-48d2-a39c-5e54ef4271fc
<Lhademmor_> bdmurray: Any possibility this might crash my computer?
<ubotu> New bug: #115097 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Failst to install on  Compaq presario F5000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115097
<Lhademmor_> yo'
<ubotu> New bug: #115098 in firefox (main) "while opening a map with the map player (swf i guess) it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115098
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: ?
<ubotu> New bug: #115099 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "DVD with UDF filesytem fails to be mounted by gnome-volume-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115099
<slackwarelife> Lhademmor: I think bdmurray is to lunch
<Lhademmor> slackwarelife: Lunch?! It's 10 pm. here!
<slackwarelife> Lhademmor: he is  in PDT = UTC - 7 hours
<Lhademmor> omg
<slackwarelife> Lhademmor: I think there is 13 pm
<Lhademmor> Oh well.. Then I'll delay the decision. Don't want my laptop crashing a few days before my exam...
<ubotu> New bug: #115100 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal displays as a blank window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115100
<kbrooks> look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6712 pls ty
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: nah, it shouldn't crash it and is easily fixable
<bdmurray> you'll need to run update-grub though as root
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: and how do I du *that*?
<ubotu> New bug: #115101 in Ubuntu "MTU size causes hangs with NFS, probable RTL-8169 NIC driver issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115101
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: sudo update-grub
<ubotu> New bug: #115102 in Ubuntu "[edgy -> feisty]  no more display with nvidia drivers, can't switch to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115102
<ubotu> New bug: #115104 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115104
<ubotu> New bug: #115106 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115106
<Lhademmor_> bdmurray: Right now the line says "defoptions=quiet splash" - what should I add where?
<bdmurray> in the defoptions line try appending resume=UUID=738ae5ed-ebe7-48d2-a39c-5e54ef4271fc
<bdmurray> so the resume= part
<Lhademmor-> "so the resume= part" <-- what?
<bdmurray> defoptions=quiet splash resume=UUID=738ae5ed-ebe7-48d2-a39c-5e54ef4271fc
<Lhademmor-> It won't let me save (using gedit)
<bdmurray> Lhademmor-: you need to edit it as root
<ubotu> New bug: #115107 in checkinstall (universe) "checkinstall cannot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115107
<ubotu> New bug: #115110 in Ubuntu "freeze aMSN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115110
<Lhademmor-> bdmurray: And yet another stupid question.. How do I make gedit treat me as root?
<bdmurray> uh got me there.  maybe sudo gedit in a terminal?
<Lhademmor-> Works
<Lhademmor-> Done.
<Lhademmor-> bdmurray: Line added. File saved. Grub updated. Now what?
<bdmurray> Hibernate and reboot
<bdmurray> or hibernate and resume rather
<Lhademmor-> Trying out now
<Lhademmor> And I can document what happens
<Lhademmor> Lots of text about some usbdecx_1
<Lhademmor> *usbdev_x_x
<Lhademmor> Gone black
<Lhademmor> Trying to start up now
<Lhademmor> Recieving normal grub dual boot screen
<Lhademmor> Selecting Ubuntu
<Lhademmor> Beep recieved
<Lhademmor> Moon-lamp flashing
<Lhademmor-> Heu-friggin'-reka! It WORKS!
<ubotu> New bug: #115108 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "please merge linux-wlan-ng 0.2.8+dfsg-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115108
<ubotu> New bug: #115112 in firefox (main) "Missing man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115112
<ubotu> New bug: #115113 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115113
<Lhademmor-> halleujah!
<Lhademmor_> bdmurray: That part seems to be working all rights now :)
<Lhademmor> Now onto the other problem...
<Lhademmor> Are you still there?
<bdmurray> yes, I am still here.  I'm glad that hibernation is working for you now.
<Lhademmor> :)
<morty> Hi, I'm triaging a bug report and it seems to be two bugs in two packages. A php module has a small mistake which is causing php to crash when it shouldn't. Should I open another bug so that there is one for each?
<Lhademmor> Okay. Testing different functions of "closing the lid, do X" now...
<Lhademmor> First: "Do nothing"
<Lhademmor> Lid closed
<bdmurray> morty: what bug is that?
<Lhademmor_> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #115114 in gnome-panel (main) "i cant add more than 1 workspace an error appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115114
<Lhademmor> Lid reopened and all is fine.
<morty> #113837
<Lhademmor> So that one's cool :)
<Lhademmor> Next: "Blank screen"
<bdmurray> bug 113837
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113837 in php-soap "SOAP module crashes php" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113837
<Lhademmor> Lid closed
<bdmurray> morty: it is possible for a bug to have multipe "tasks", so you could add a task for php5.  does that make sense?
<Lhademmor_> Hi
<Lhademmor> Works fine too... This is cool!
<morty> bdmurray: How do I do that?
<Lhademmor> Third possibility: Standby
<Lhademmor> Lid closed
<Lhademmor> beep received. Standby working. Reopening lid
<crimsun> morty: click Also Affects Distribution, choose Ubuntu in the drop-down, then enter the name of the source package in Ubuntu.
<bdmurray> morty: by clicking the distribution link on the far right
<Lhademmor_> Hi
<bdmurray> crimsun: does another task seem appropriate to you?
<Lhademmor> Standby works too.
<crimsun> bdmurray: I came in on the tail end and just answered that part
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: You're my new hero - thanks a bunch it all works fine now :D
<crimsun> bdmurray: haven't read the bug report yet - in a phone conf.
<morty> bdmurray: Ah I see, I didn't realise you could do that for other Ubuntu packages. Thanks
<bdmurray> morty: no problem it is a bit unintuitative
<morty> bdmurray: yes the word "distribution" made me think I could only link to other distros. Thanks for your help.
<Lhademmor_> bdmurray: I guess that means the bug is resolved?
<Lhademmor_> thought this was an individual bugfix it seems :)
<bdmurray> Lhademmor_: yes, I think so
<Lhademmor> bdmurray: Should there be done something about that grub-thing in general or was this the only problem of it's kind?
<bdmurray> I think it is hard to say given the amount of information we have at this point in time.
<Lhademmor_> bdmurray > Is there anything I can do to help further in the matter?
<ubotu> New bug: #115115 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ffi_call()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115115
<bdmurray> I don't think so I haven't seen issues like that very much.
<Lhademmor_> Okay.
<Lhademmor_> Thanks again, though
<bdmurray> Lhademmor_: no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #115116 in thunderbird (main) "Deleted folder in Thunderbird appears empty even when I've just deleted an email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115116
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-17
<ubotu> New bug: #115117 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta crahes when I click File-open " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115117
<ubotu> New bug: #115118 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115118
<ubotu> New bug: #115119 in kdebase "naively renaming file associations can make them vanish and exhibit other strange behavior" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115119
<persia> If anyone has a moment, could you please set all tasks on bug 115120 as wishlist?  Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115120 in openrpg "Optional dependency on python-wxgtk2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115120
<crimsun> done.
<bdmurray> well, I'm too slow it seems
<crimsun> strike like a ninja.
<persia> crimsun: Thanks.
<crimsun> np
<bdmurray> my ninja skills are dull
<crimsun> (un)thankfully there are lots more bugs on which to practice!
<ubotu> New bug: #115120 in openrpg (universe) "Optional dependency on python-wxgtk2.4" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115120
<ubotu> New bug: #115121 in Ubuntu "KFormula crashed on first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115121
<bdmurray> there's one right now
<ubotu> New bug: #115122 in Ubuntu "Update manager crashed during upgrade and left no diagnostic information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115122
<ubotu> New bug: #115123 in evolution (main) "Freeze checking contacts in Compose "To" field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115123
<ubotu> New bug: #115125 in gnome-lokkit (universe) "Get an error message box if clicking on lokkit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115125
<ubotu> New bug: #115126 in openoffice.org (main) "I need to close a document to open another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115126
<ubotu> New bug: #115127 in firefox (main) "When open a page, the component order is not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115127
<ubotu> New bug: #115128 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Mouse PS/2 doesn't work with kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115128
<ubotu> New bug: #115129 in svn-workbench (universe) "No shortcut in applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115129
<ubotu> New bug: #115130 in update-manager (main) "Error during upgrade to 7.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115130
<ubotu> New bug: #115131 in update-manager (main) "When upgrade manager crashes, upgrade can't be resumed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115131
<ubotu> New bug: #115132 in gjots2 (universe) "gjots2 side toolbar doesn't have all icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115132
<ubotu> New bug: #115133 in k3b (main) "k3b fails to process cue sheet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115133
<micahcowan> Could someone please look at bug 51982? It needs a new home, but I'm not sure where.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51982 in ncurses "UK Pound sign key not handled correctly by ncurses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51982
<Hobbsee> oh no, it's cjwatson_!  everybody run!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<bdmurray> micahcowan: looking
<bdmurray> micahcowan: I don't really have a good grasp of the problem do you?
<persia> micahcowan: It could be either of xkb or control-center, both of which alter the keys between the keyboard and GNOME Terminal.  If you have a UK keyboard, you could probably discover which with XFCE, but it's hard to figure out otherwise.
<micahcowan> I have a slight grasp of the problem, but no clue where it might lie. I was considering assigning to a generic package such as gnome-common or somesuch, in the hope that it might at least find a more informed audience to forward it on if necessary...
<micahcowan> persia, I have my doubts as to whether it would really be a bug with control-center. xkb would probably at /least/ be ballpark, and might even be the offender.
<bdmurray> if there is a test case testing it in a vty would be a good idea as keyboards are handled differently in X and a console
<micahcowan> I couldn't reproduce it by using control-center to set a british keyboard and doing shift-3; but then I'm not sure if they actually had some keyboard with a key that does pound without shift, and anyway they're on dapper, me on feisty.
<micahcowan> bdmurray, I was thinking that.
<bdmurray> console uses /etc/default/console-setup
<bdmurray> while X uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bdmurray> bugs would go to console-setup or xkeyboard-config
<micahcowan> bdmurray, there seem to be some current bugs with Ubuntu not pulling from /etc/default/console-setup atm :)   ...but yeah.
<ubotu> New bug: #115135 in update-manager (main) "VMWare server upgrades over write custom virtual network settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115135
<bdmurray> really what bug?
<micahcowan> bdmurray, well, it's definitely reproducible in X; so if it is /also/ reproducible in console, I'd consider it more of a system-wide thing, perhaps kernel.
<persia> micahcowan: It really needs testing (and also on the console as bdmurray says).  Personally, the extra function keys on my keyboard don't work unless I use Keyboard from control-center, but the pipe, underscore, and backslash keys don't work if I do.
<micahcowan> !
<micahcowan> What keyboard do you select using keyboard? I have all of those working.
<persia> micahcowan: I have a jp106 ligicool internet keyboard SE II.  I don't think anyone else has one.  Around 18 months ago, the Ubuntu configuration was changed to support my keyboard, but it's not well supported upstream, and I don't understand the signal change well enough to maintain the patch just for me.
<persia> s/change/chain/
<micahcowan> bddebian, re "what bug": bug 99337 requires the user to manually run "setupcon" in order to get the desired results. Unknown whether this is widespread, or single-user's issue, or what.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99337 in console-setup "[feisty]  no german umlauts () on terminal" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99337
<micahcowan> persia, ah, bummer.
<ubotu> New bug: #115136 in radvd (main) "radvd crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115136
<bdmurray> micahcowan: setupcon gets called by S49console-setup in /etc/rcS.d
<micahcowan> bdmurray, that's the problem then: it should be in the other rc?.d dirs as well, no?
<bdmurray> The scripts in this directory whose names begin with an 'S' are executed
<bdmurray> once when booting the system, even when booting directly into single user
<bdmurray> mode
<micahcowan> ... I thought S was /only/ executed in single mode. Is this a divergence from init?
<bdmurray> double checking that paste was from the readme in that dir
<ubotu> New bug: #115138 in ebview (universe) "Please merge ebview 0.3.6-2.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115138
<micahcowan> README says the same thing in Dapper, as well.
<micahcowan> init(8) says "Runlevel S is  not  really meant  to  be used directly, but more for the scripts that are executed when entering runlevel 1." But that's not quite an answer.
<micahcowan> /etc/init.d/rcS runs the scripts in /etc/rcS.d, but I haven't yet found where /etc/init.d/rcS gets run.
<bdmurray> inittab preFeisty
<crimsun> pre-Edgy, even
<crimsun> if it's upstart-based, look at /etc/event.d/rcS
<micahcowan> Okay, I see it.
<micahcowan> Doesn't upstart still process /etc/inittab?
<micahcowan> Ah, I see.
<micahcowan> So, still leaves the question as to why a manual setupcon would be necessary.
<crimsun> there's an open bug on inittab.
<crimsun> basically it seems to be ignored
<micahcowan> to remove it?
<crimsun> hmm, no.  Must not have been reported.
<ubotu> New bug: #115140 in ion3 (universe) "FTBFS; missing dependency on libxext-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115140
<ubotu> New bug: #115141 in enemylines3 (universe) "[apport]  enemylines3 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115141
<ubotu> New bug: #115142 in ion3 (universe) "New distribution conditions based on trademark claim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115142
<ubotu> New bug: #115139 in Ubuntu "Dapper: no boot, mount of root partiton fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115139
<ubotu> New bug: #115143 in Ubuntu "microphone still working when muted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115143
<ubotu> New bug: #115144 in Ubuntu "microphone still working when muted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115144
<bdmurray> I wonder how that bug was discovered
<ajmitch> probably swearing at someone when they thought the person couldn't hear it
<crimsun> I'm really at a loss how to triage it
<crimsun> I know what the likely cause is, which means a Reject
<crimsun> ALSA deliberately decouples Mic capture and Mic playback
<crimsun> in other words, it's designed that muting Capture does not mean that it's not receiving input; it means that the pin(s) to capture are toggled.
<persia> crimsun: huh?  I thought muting "Capture" only turned off monitoring (so one can better control dry/wet, etc.).
<crimsun> now I can understand if the reporter were using pulseaudio, and that symptom cropped up
<crimsun> persia: only for some codecs.
* persia hides from ALSA again
<bdmurray> ajmitch: howdy
<ajmitch> hello
<crimsun> silly screen.
<ubotu> New bug: #115145 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 cd installation problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115145
<ubotu> New bug: #115146 in gpsd (universe) "gpsd: /lib/udev/gpsd.hotplug.wrapper doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115146
<ubotu> New bug: #115147 in Ubuntu "Cannot boot a fresh install of kubuntu 7.04 (server)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115147
<micahcowan> 'lo
<micahcowan> Hobbsee is obviously running away from me.
<micahcowan> I could use some eyes on bug 113444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113444 in Ubuntu "Single & double quotes, tildys, etc. need to type twice." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113444
<ubotu> New bug: #115151 in Ubuntu "ipw3945 causes delay in boot (60+ sec)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115151
<ubotu> New bug: #115152 in sooperlooper (universe) "Sooperlooper segfaults when launched from slgui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115152
<ubotu> New bug: #115153 in thunderbird (main) "Counter intuitive ordering for threaded Email ordered by "order received'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115153
<bdmurray> micahcowan: do you have anything in your codeset line?
<bdmurray> mine is null
<ubotu> New bug: #115154 in firefox (main) "Javascript incoherence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115154
<micahcowan> codeset line?
<micahcowan> bdmurray
<bdmurray> CODESET="" from /etc/default/console-setup
<bdmurray> in re to bug 11344
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11344 in php4 "apache using large amounts of CPU" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11344
<bdmurray> in re to bug 113444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113444 in Ubuntu "Single & double quotes, tildys, etc. need to type twice." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113444
<bdmurray> that's the one
<micahcowan> I almost typed that too. Too damn many fours in 'ere :)
<bdmurray> it's a full house
<micahcowan> Heh, so it is :)  Play poker much? 'Coz I don't/wouldn't have thought of that :)
<micahcowan> I have Lat15, like cnobile :/
<bdmurray> I played a bit last week
<bdmurray> micahcowan: I have an idea give me a minute
<micahcowan> Why don't I just attach mine, and have him try it out? Or do you have an idea besides that?
<bdmurray> I thought he replaced some of the different lines
<bdmurray> Anyway I was thinking about 'showkey -s'
<bdmurray> to make sure the key event press was actually being detected
<bdmurray> you can only run it in a tty
<micahcowan> specifically, on a VT, right?
<bdmurray> right
<micahcowan> It is being detected the second time, though: what would detection/nondetection the first time indicate?
<bdmurray> coke in the keys?
<bdmurray> I really don't know
<micahcowan> :)
<micahcowan> I'm thinking he has some keys assigned as "dead" keys; all the keys he has trouble with are used as accents on other characters. Perhaps I should verify that assumption.
<micahcowan> bddebian, do you have ACM=/usr/local/share/consoletrans/my_special_encoding.acm ?
<ajmitch> it did have variant as intl there in the bug report
<ajmitch> which often implies dead keys (iirc)
<micahcowan> Oh, never mind, I thought he had that uncommented.
<ajmitch> at least it mentioned it in the xorg.conf
<bdmurray> the variant idea makes the most sense
<micahcowan> I'm writing a comment to verify that he ran setupcon after the changes, as I didn't explicitly say to do that.
<bdmurray> perhaps he didn't test in the console after rebooting
<ubotu> New bug: #115103 in boost (main) "Boost 1.34.0 released, plan to update?" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115103
<ubotu> New bug: #115155 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115155
<micahcowan> doko, ping
<bdmurray> micahcowan: doko is in germany so may not be up
<micahcowan> I was somewhat hoping that the lack of "away" status would mean he's around somewhere :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115156 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs cannot read from SSL encrypted DAV folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115156
<ubotu> New bug: #115157 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115157
<ubotu> New bug: #115159 in evolution (main) "crash on "Compose a new mail message"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115159
<ubotu> New bug: #115160 in qtpixmap (universe) "Please sync qtpixmap (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115160
<ubotu> New bug: #115162 in Ubuntu "F-Spot SIGABRT crash caused by mono runtime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115162
<ubotu> New bug: #115163 in evince (main) "Selecting text hangs system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115163
<ubotu> New bug: #115164 in tipa (main) "tipa fails to install with texlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115164
<ubotu> New bug: #115165 in Ubuntu "boot hangs on dvd drive error for 2 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115165
<ubotu> New bug: #115166 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115166
<ranf> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115167 in xscreensaver (main) "in xscreensaver-demo monitor does not restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115167
<ubotu> New bug: #115168 in openoffice.org (main) "Ooo Base - Formular Asistent - Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115168
<ubotu> New bug: #115169 in findutils (main) "find -name does not work as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115169
<doko> micahcowan: pong
<micahcowan> Oh, hi doko. Lemme find what I was pinging you about. :)
<micahcowan> I believe I was hoping you would know whether bug 75883 is really a bug, or just someone being overly careful. :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75883 in ncurses "libncurses.so symlink is pointing to wrong location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75883
<ubotu> New bug: #115171 in base-installer (main) "Partition Tool in Base Installer Refuses to work around a Partition Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115171
<micahcowan> Perhaps you could also look at 64980, as well.
<micahcowan> doko ^
<ranf> bug #64980
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64980 in ncurses "xterm-color has different backspace keysym than xterm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64980
<micahcowan> Sorry; yeah.
<doko> micahcowan: fixed 75883, as you suggested in 64980 you may want to ask the debian maintainer
<micahcowan> doko, thanks. I wasn't sure if 75883 was "as intended" or not. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115173 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "[apport]  mpeg2enc crashed with SIGSEGV in PictureReader::ReadFrame()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115173
<ubotu> New bug: #115175 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in jbig2_image_get_pixel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115175
<ubotu> New bug: #115177 in Ubuntu "sound off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115177
<ubotu> New bug: #115180 in texlive-base (main) "no se ha podido instalar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115180
<ubotu> New bug: #115181 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes during distribution upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115181
<ubotu> New bug: #115182 in wireshark (universe) "Open pdump file dialog not behaving normally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115182
<ubotu> New bug: #115183 in grub (main) "Ubuntu server installer tries to install grub on RAID 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115183
<ubotu> New bug: #115184 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "OOPS triggered by ip(8) configuring a network interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115184
<ubotu> New bug: #115185 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Quiet boot patch dropped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115185
<ubotu> New bug: #115186 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound OK but no mic and everything for MCP51" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115186
<ubotu> New bug: #115187 in gdebi (main) ""launch program" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115187
<ubotu> New bug: #115189 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in std::find_if<boost::signals::detail::named_slot_map_iterator, boost::signals::detail::is_callable>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115189
<ubotu> New bug: #115188 in Ubuntu "[gutsy] [regression] [fglrx]  X doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115188
<ubotu> New bug: #115190 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115190
<ubotu> New bug: #115191 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115191
<ubotu> New bug: #115192 in cpudyn (universe) "cpudyn fails on some sata drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115192
<ubotu> New bug: #115193 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115193
<ubotu> New bug: #115195 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  graphic card wrongly reported (Geforce 7600GS instead of 7300GT)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115195
<ubotu> New bug: #115196 in gnomebaker (universe) "Ctrl - A unfortunate hotkey  choice for save all " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115196
<ubotu> New bug: #115197 in ubiquity (main) "no way to instal ubuntu on thinkpad t40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115197
<ubotu> New bug: #115198 in pidgin (universe) "middle-clicking on grip of GtkVPaned widget closes conversation window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115198
<ubotu> New bug: #115199 in gnome-system-tools (main) "list of services in services-admin is not extensible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115199
<mdz> cjwatson: is it common to get bugs like 115197 above, with a ubiquity crash and no apport love?
<gnomefreak> anyone have the link to NEW query?
<ubotu> New bug: #115200 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115200
<pochu> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<gnomefreak> ty
<pochu> yw
<cjwatson> mdz: the line numbers there indicate that the report was from an edgy crash, so apport love would not have been available
<mdz> ah
<ubotu> New bug: #115201 in nautilus (main) "tango-compliant frame" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115201
<ubotu> New bug: #115202 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115202
<cjwatson> mdz: it is not entirely uncommon anyway; I've had isolated feedback suggesting that some people think the apport crashes go somewhere that nobody reads, and that they have more chance with a bug report
<cjwatson> or something like that
<cjwatson> I try to encourage them to use apport in future
<ubotu> New bug: #115203 in evolution (main) "No longer acknowledges translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115203
<ubotu> New bug: #115204 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115204
<ubotu> New bug: #115205 in sound-juicer (main) ""editing profile" dialog inactive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115205
<ubotu> New bug: #115206 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "module "psmouse proto=exps" parameter with kvm switch don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115206
<ubotu> New bug: #115207 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in ConnectHandler::connectionIsDownEventHandlerThreadSafe()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115207
<ubotu> New bug: #115208 in hardinfo (universe) "Gutsy version isn't well formatted..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115208
<ubotu> New bug: #115211 in Ubuntu "sound off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115211
<ubotu> New bug: #115212 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Crash after selecting ftp from bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115212
<ubotu> New bug: #115213 in kdepim (main) "kontact crashes with SIGSEGV when sysncing with cached IMAP if a saved search by status TODO is set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115213
<ubotu> New bug: #115214 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115214
<ubotu> New bug: #115216 in rhythmbox (main) "How to limit the number of episodes from each Podcast feed? " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115216
<ubotu> New bug: #115218 in Ubuntu "After today's online update, while opening System's Network settings I get application crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115218
<ubotu> New bug: #115220 in Ubuntu "feisty fresh install fails to setup 1440x900 nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115220
<ubotu> New bug: #115222 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115222
<ubotu> New bug: #115224 in bash (main) "bash does not complete foo.m4v filenames for xine and mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115224
<ubotu> New bug: #115225 in gedit (main) "On logout, gedit save confirmation isn't reachable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115225
<ubotu> New bug: #115226 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo crashes while i press the "close document" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115226
<ubotu> New bug: #115227 in ajaxterm (universe) "Only sudo ajaxterm rather than default /etc/init.d allows logins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115227
<viviersf> Mithrandir, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #115228 in openoffice.org (main) ""background color" button doesn't function while hidden from toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115228
<ubotu> New bug: #115229 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "gtk-recordmydesktop window is too small to fit buttons and text in Italian language." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115229
<ubotu> New bug: #115230 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "specific icon in the "data being written" notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115230
<ubotu> New bug: #115231 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115231
<ubotu> New bug: #115234 in Ubuntu "No Simplified Chinese SCIM Support in Openoffice with AMD x64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115234
<ubotu> New bug: #115235 in hylafax (universe) "[apport]  package hylafax-client failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115235
<dfrancis> Hello I am quite new to malone. Imagine I found a bug in malone which has just come. The reporter seems to have provided all the necessary details. I made sure that there are no duplicates in the malone/upstream  bugtrackers. Trouble is I don't have the resources to verify that bug on my machine. Does that mean there is nothing useful to be done on it?
<ubotu> New bug: #115236 in nautilus (main) "number of deleted files is bigger that total files to be deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115236
<ubotu> New bug: #115238 in xaralx (multiverse) "[apport]  xaralx crashed with SIGSEGV in wxWindow::OnInternalIdle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115238
<ubotu> New bug: #115239 in libsexy (main) "libsexy2_0.1.11-2_i386.deb Size mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115239
<ubotu> New bug: #115241 in notification-daemon (main) "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115241
<ubotu> New bug: #115240 in Ubuntu "ITP libtomcrypt needs packaging" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115240
<ubotu> New bug: #115242 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115242
<ubotu> New bug: #115244 in k3b (main) "K3B sometimes hangs at start when burning ISO images to disk in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115244
<ubotu> New bug: #115245 in Ubuntu "GNOME freezes when i click on Network Game in any of the games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115245
<nictuku> os
<bdmurray> dfrancis: for a bug to be confirmed you don't necessarily have to reproduce the issue
<ubotu> New bug: #115247 in yelp (main) "package manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115247
<dfrancis> bdmurray: so, when do you mark a bug as confirmed ?
<ubotu> New bug: #115246 in vnc (main) "vncserver ignores ~/.vnc/xstartup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115246
<bdmurray> when it has enough information for a developer to work on it
<bdmurray> so with an X bug if we had /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log that may be enough for a developer to work on it
<bdmurray> even though you may not have the same hardware and reproduced it
<dfrancis> bdmurray: How can one be sure that there is enough data ?
<bdmurray> that depends on the package what bug are you looking at?
<dfrancis> bdmurray: Suppose, from the report it is not very sure of the offending application/package, what should be our tactics ?
<bdmurray> dfrancis: it would help me if we could talk about a specific example
<bdmurray> However, this has some generic instructions - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<dfrancis> Thanks, I will read them.
<bdmurray> Okay, let me know if you have any more questions
<bdmurray> I'm around all the time
<ubotu> New bug: #115250 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115250
<ubotu> New bug: #115249 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Savin printers not shown in gnome-cups-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115249
<ubotu> New bug: #115251 in glade-3 (universe) "can't remove widgets from clipboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115251
<ubotu> New bug: #115252 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115252
<ubotu> New bug: #115253 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115253
<incognito> hi!
<verme> hello
<verme> i have a question
<verme> ubuntu sound runs fine in a computer, but it is too low in another, anybody could tell me if it is a bug?
<verme> alsamixer don't show a master fader, it sows its mute only
<verme> all faders are at maximum and unmuted
<ubotu> New bug: #115254 in evince (main) "Background applications prevent device unmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115254
<ubotu> New bug: #115255 in xserver-xorg-input-acecad (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync xserver-xorg-input-acecad  (1:1.2.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115255
<ubotu> New bug: #115256 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when exporting pictures to directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115256
<ubotu> New bug: #115258 in beagle (main) "beagle cron script does not check if on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115258
<ubotu> New bug: #115260 in beagle (main) "beagled exceptions reported in log file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115260
<ubotu> New bug: #115262 in rhythmbox (main) "GStreamer can't be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115262
<ubotu> New bug: #115263 in wine (universe) "wine crashes with desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115263
<ubotu> New bug: #115264 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in fgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115264
<ubotu> New bug: #115265 in Ubuntu "Hibernate stops functioning after memory upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115265
<ubotu> New bug: #115266 in gaim-encryption (universe) "[Sync Request]  pidgin-encryption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115266
<ubotu> New bug: #115267 in Ubuntu "CharacterConsole+Compiz/Beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115267
<ubotu> New bug: #115269 in Ubuntu "[backport]  python-psycopg2 From Feisty to Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115269
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #115270 in speedcrunch (main) "Speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115270
<ubotu> New bug: #115271 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115271
<bdmurray> morning
<Hobbsee> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> howdy Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #115273 in ksynaptics (universe) "syndock crashes at the end of session." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115273
<Burgundavia> hey bdmurray, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya weaselboy
<bdmurray> weaselboy?
<pochu> hi Burgundavia, bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> heya pochu!
<pochu> iceweaselboy? :)
<pochu> bdmurray: so will the next hug day be on Wednesday? :)
<bdmurray> sounds good I'll craft an announcement today
<tuxmaniac> bug 112268 can be rejected?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112268 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Bounties page not found?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112268
<pochu> cool :)
<tuxmaniac> pochu, every day  is a hug day :-) as someone told on this channel yesterday,
* tuxmaniac hugs pochu 
* pochu hugs tuxmaniac back
<pochu> tuxmaniac: I'd say yes, as long as you can connect to it ;)
* Hobbsee contemplates actually *doing* some bugwork.
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, Morgen!
<tuxmaniac> though its nacht for me
<Hobbsee> morgen, tuxmaniac, wie gehts?
* pochu hopes his panel crashes this time :)
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, fein
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115275 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Random kernel crash/freeze in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115275
<ubotu> New bug: #115276 in Ubuntu "Failed to install vmware-player with synaptic on Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115276
<ubotu> New bug: #115278 in evolution (main) "No way to permanently accept self-signed cert for POP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115278
<ubotu> New bug: #115277 in Ubuntu "Darter backlight buttons do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115277
<ubotu> New bug: #115279 in redland (main) "segfault in librdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115279
<ubotu> New bug: #115282 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115282
<ubotu> New bug: #115283 in Ubuntu "random system freeze when desktop-effects activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115283
<ubotu> New bug: #115284 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB DVB-T Tuner causes Kernel Oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115284
<ubotu> New bug: #115286 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115286
<ubotu> New bug: #115285 in xfce4-terminal (main) "2 terminals instead of one..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115285
<ubotu> New bug: #115287 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115287
<pochu> dup ^ :)
<stijn_pol> hello puch :)
<pochu> hiya stijn_pol :)
<stijn_pol> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #115288 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  C Code Analyzer" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115288
<ubotu> New bug: #115289 in beagle (main) "smarter beagle configuration for excluding items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115289
<stijn_pol> pochu, thanks for the quick help, I will come back to these channels when I know enough about packaging
<stijn_pol> probably tommorow :s
<pochu> stijn_pol: cool!
<pochu> don't hesitate to ask every question you have :)
<stijn_pol> thanks!
<stijn_pol> great community!
<stijn_pol> almost in love
<ubotu> New bug: #115290 in adept (main) "adept_manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115290
<ubotu> New bug: #115293 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV in m_parport_ECP_supported()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115293
<ubotu> New bug: #115294 in kdepim (main) "kpim crashes on user login. at the same time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115294
<ubotu> New bug: #115295 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "vmware-server package has broken pam settings that won't let you log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115295
<ubotu> New bug: #115296 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Eigen" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115296
<ubotu> New bug: #115298 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115298
<ubotu> New bug: #115299 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Cypress M8C microcontroller programming utilities" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115299
<ubotu> New bug: #115300 in zip (main) "[apport]  zip crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115300
<ubotu> New bug: #115301 in acpi-support (main) "cooler in laptop doesn't work after resuming from hibernate state" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115301
<ubotu> New bug: #115302 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ZOE - A trivial OpenGL graphics engine" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115302
<ubotu> New bug: #115305 in debtags (main) "[apport]  debtags crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree_increment()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115305
<ubotu> New bug: #115306 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GLFW - A framework for basic OpenGL tasks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115306
<ubotu> New bug: #115307 in gnunet (universe) "Please sync gnunet (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115307
<ubotu> New bug: #115310 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115310
<micahcowan> I'd like advice on bug 88959.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88959 in tar "tar multivolume file name too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88959
<ubotu> New bug: #115308 in Ubuntu "Epson Photo 870 support uses old or minimal ppd file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115308
<ubotu> New bug: #115309 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GL Open Benchmark Suite" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115309
<ubotu> New bug: #115311 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::format()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115311
<ubotu> New bug: #115312 in Ubuntu "Cannot Install Feisty: No HDD detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115312
<ubotu> New bug: #115313 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115313
<ScottK> bdmurray: It looks like 115312 above is yet another Jmicron IDE controller problem.  I looked, but couldn't tell what the status of Jmicron in Feisty is and if it's broken, what the master bug was for that.  I'd appreciate it if you would take a look.
<ubotu> New bug: #31581 in launchpad "Error trying to file bug (dup-of: 31367)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31581
<ubotu> New bug: #115314 in Ubuntu "Placa de Som 7012 onboard cmi8738" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115314
<bdmurray> ScottK: try using the metabug tag for a search
<bdmurray> I think I tagged that one as a "metabug"
<ScottK> OK
<Hobbsee> it appears we need some more bitesize bugs.
<bdmurray> It's linked to frum BugSquad/Tags
<bdmurray> hrm, but I don't seem to have tagged it
<bdmurray> bug 115312
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115312 in Ubuntu "Cannot Install Feisty: No HDD detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115312
<ubotu> New bug: #115315 in Ubuntu "Placa de Som 7012 onboard cmi8738" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115315
<bdmurray> ScottK: it might be bug 84964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84964 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Crash from ide_pci from generic.ko for jmicron controllers" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84964
<ubotu> New bug: #115316 in firefox (main) "Feisty does not opern certain web sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115316
<ScottK> Hmmm not sure.   It looks like it's more complex than I have time to properly look at atm.  Thanks bdmurray.
<pochu> !info powertop unstable
<ubotu> Package powertop does not exist in unstable
<pochu> !info powertop sid
<ubotu> Package powertop does not exist in sid
<pochu> !info liferea unstable
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.27-2 (unstable), package size 742 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<pochu> Seveas: 22:34 <     geser> pochu: ubotu seems to be not uptodate, http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/powertop.html
<Seveas> pochu, very well possible, ubotu updates weekly
<pochu> Seveas: lol, didn't know :)
<pochu> Seveas: what about a cron.daily? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115317 in skencil (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115317
<ubotu> New bug: #115318 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (6.10->7.04) during "cleaning up"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115318
<ubotu> New bug: #115321 in Ubuntu "Only one "unsafe device removal" balloon should appear at any given time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115321
<ubotu> New bug: #115324 in kcheckgmail (universe) "kcheckgmail logs a ton of information to .xsession-errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115324
<ubotu> New bug: #115323 in shipit "Request CD form: name and organisation fields too short" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115323
<ubotu> New bug: #115326 in Ubuntu "software-properties-kde crashed on booting into Kubuntu, first time it has happened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115326
<ubotu> New bug: #115327 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115327
<ubotu> New bug: #115330 in pidgin (universe) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115330
<ubotu> New bug: #115329 in Ubuntu "Oops when lsusb is used and an USB MicroSD reader is plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115329
<ubotu> New bug: #115332 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115332
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-18
<ubotu> New bug: #115331 in Ubuntu "TCP windows scaling = 1 makes it impossible to surf the web" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115331
<ubotu> New bug: #115333 in pidgin (universe) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115333
<ubotu> New bug: #115335 in xen-meta (universe) "grfx goes crazy after loading ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115335
<ubotu> New bug: #115336 in Ubuntu "[KDE: KDesktop > Get New Wallpapers]  Missing option to rate wallpapers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115336
<ubotu> New bug: #115338 in Ubuntu "Impossible to add new sites in Get New Stuff dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115338
<ubotu> New bug: #115334 in devmapper (main) "devmapper: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115334
<ubotu> New bug: #115337 in Ubuntu "Pressing up or back in Konqueror icon view scrolls to center of the view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115337
<ubotu> New bug: #115339 in nautilus (main) "dmesg report:32.712000]  BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115339
<ubotu> New bug: #115340 in php5 (main) "missing php5.load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115340
<ubotu> New bug: #115341 in Ubuntu "aMule tray icon is not transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115341
<ubotu> New bug: #115342 in Ubuntu "Konqueror Access Keys cannot be disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115342
<micahcowan> 
<micahcowan> Could someone look at bug 105539 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105539 in dash "can't preseed dash/sh to false" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105539
<Kmos> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20 (feisty), package size 1992 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #115344 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115344
<ubotu> New bug: #115346 in Ubuntu "NO sound at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115346
<ubotu> New bug: #115347 in apport (main) "retracer needs to hint at MIME type text/plain" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115347
<bdmurray> hey look at today's bug stats
<bdmurray> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<Hobbsee> wow, nice!
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: how's it taht low?
<bdmurray> umm, I rejected a couple of bugs today
<bdmurray> That might have something to do with the drop.
<ajmitch> "a couple"?
<Hobbsee> nice
<ajmitch> about a hundred or so, it seems
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: could we steal you for a focusing on kde bug triage time, or something?
<Hobbsee> at some point?
<Hobbsee> bah.  idea was there, execution is shot.
<ubotu> New bug: #115348 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115348
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I've been looking at kmplayer, kdelibs and kdebase recently
<bdmurray> quite a few dups were consolidated
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> i've been seeing that
<Hobbsee> well, my inbox has
* doko tries to charm bdmurray to focus on OOo reports =)
<micahcowan> I rejected several between today and yesterday, as well; probably a little less than 10, but that's ~ 10% of the drop ^_^
<bdmurray> doko: I've been looking at those to, but they are hard.
<doko> bdmurray: I know ...
<bdmurray> One thing I've started to do is take OOo bugs based on the component so ooo-calc for example
<bdmurray> s/take/tag/ that is
<ajmitch> doko: I think you'd need to pay him a lot :)
<doko> bdmurray: nice, should we have tagging guidelines for OOo?
<bdmurray> ajmitch: more cerveza
<doko> ajmitch: paying only with beers =)
<doko> bdmurray: deal!
<ubotu> New bug: #115349 in debian-installer (main) "linux-server unpack error in ubuntu-server7.04 i386 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115349
* ajmitch could probably clean up 10-20 mono duplicate bugs (beagle dying)
<micahcowan> What would you do with a bug requesting that the package include a user's custom .Xresources example, for improved fonts? Bug 109417.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109417 in emacs21 "Xresources for improved fonts and so new frames have same fonts as initial frame" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109417
<micahcowan> Oh, I also marked several bugs as "Fix Released", which also probably helped. :)
<bdmurray> ajmitch: have you looked at bughelper at all?
<ajmitch> bdmurray: I have, but not recently
<bdmurray> it is quite handy for finding dupes
<ajmitch> yep, if there's enough info
<ajmitch> there's often not much apport info from mono apps, we need to fix that for gutsy
<bdmurray> yeah, per package hooks seem useful
<bdmurray> micahcowan: I think that should probably go upstream as we might not want to maintain it separately
<ajmitch> I mostly know where to stick in the exception dumping for mono, at least
<micahcowan> bdmurray, my hunch is that upstream won't want it either... I'm more-or-less looking for an appropriate way to close this bug out, as it's not a bug (though it would qualify for wishlist), and nobody is going to want to implement it AFAICT.
<bdmurray> micahcowan: then redirecting them to the mailing list seems appropriate
<bdmurray> the change defaults response
<micahcowan> I'm having trouble parsing that last bit.
<bdmurray> !responses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about responses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<bdmurray> "Thanks for your suggestion. However, the changes you are requesting aren't really a bug and require more discussion, which should be done on an appropriate mailing list or forum."
<micahcowan> Thanks, missed that one.
<Hobbsee> !response
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about response - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !responses is <alias>response
<Hobbsee> !responses is <alias> response
<ubotu> But responses already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !responses
<micahcowan> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Hobbsee> excellent
<micahcowan> :)
<bdmurray> !graph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graph - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ^
<ubotu> New bug: #115350 in systemtap (universe) "systemtap "hello world" hits error: overflowed buffers in get_sections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115350
<bdmurray> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bdmurray> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I'm not sure ubotu will listen to me if I try to change a response
<bdmurray> could you change ubuntu+1 ?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: no, it wont.  it has access control
<Hobbsee> %addeditor bdmurray
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: can you register with the bot, please?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: /msg ubotu %register bdmurray <password>
<Hobbsee> it'll register to your hostmask, so you shouldnt need the password again
<bdmurray> cool, I'll play test it later
<bdmurray> gotta run to make happy hour. ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> %addeditor bdmurray
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: you're still not registered.  poke me when you see me again
<bdmurray> hrm? I messaged ubotu
<Hobbsee> try %identify ?
<Hobbsee> does it come up with who you are?
<Hobbsee> it's still saying you're not registered
<bdmurray> he ignores when I try to register
<Hobbsee> wonder if you have to use %register in a query, not register
<Hobbsee> it's a bit quirky.
<ubotu> New bug: #115351 in firefox (main) "Total System Freeze - usually happens when using Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115351
<bdmurray> there seems to be no command register
<Hobbsee> %register
<bdmurray> right that too
<shinyshiny> %whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<bdmurray> okay, well really gotta run
<Hobbsee> okay
<bdmurray> thanks for helping
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas 
<Hobbsee> %login
<ubotu> New bug: #115352 in gimp (main) "[apport]  jpeg crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSetLastRequestRead()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115352
<ubotu> New bug: #115353 in pidgin (universe) "Gaim Accounts window - cannot resize Protocol column" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115353
<ubotu> New bug: #115354 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[apport]  mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in strncasecmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115354
<ubotu> New bug: #115355 in Ubuntu "gstream freeze in libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0.postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115355
<micahcowan> bdmurray, have another look at bug 109417 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109417 in emacs21 "Xresources for improved fonts and so new frames have same fonts as initial frame" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109417
<ubotu> New bug: #115356 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install search inconsistent wrt apt-cache search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115356
<ubotu> New bug: #115357 in yelp (main) "synaptic has error, type deb is not known" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115357
<ubotu> New bug: #115359 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashes after may 17th updates in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115359
<ubotu> New bug: #115360 in xsane (main) "problem with snapscanE50 mabe to do with compro videomate t300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115360
<ubotu> New bug: #115361 in skencil (universe) "[apport]  skencil.py crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115361
<ubotu> New bug: #115362 in evolution (main) "Can't import VCF file into Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115362
<ubotu> New bug: #115363 in openoffice.org (main) "OOWriter does not remember saved items in Spellcheck." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115363
<ubotu> New bug: #115365 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  viking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115365
<ubotu> New bug: #115366 in Ubuntu "Opera crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115366
<ubotu> New bug: #115368 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115368
<ubotu> New bug: #115369 in avahi (main) "[apport]  avahi-discover crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115369
<ubotu> New bug: #115370 in beagle (main) "beagle don't allow to add additional paths for indexing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115370
<ubotu> New bug: #115371 in totem (main) "the dvd  menu screen option is no working whit the mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115371
<ubotu> New bug: #115372 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115372
<ubotu> New bug: #115373 in qgo (universe) "qgo missing documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115373
<ubotu> New bug: #115374 in gnome-terminal (main) "qtparted authentication failed in terminal error 144" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115374
<ubotu> New bug: #115375 in Ubuntu "Network Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115375
<ubotu> New bug: #115377 in Ubuntu "No Sound in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115377
<ubotu> New bug: #115379 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115379
<ubotu> New bug: #115380 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  clothify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115380
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #115381 in blogtk (universe) "[apport]  BloGTK.py crashed with ImportError in ?()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115381
<ubotu> New bug: #115382 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115382
<ubotu> New bug: #115383 in tvtime (universe) "[apport]  tvtime crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115383
<ubotu> New bug: #115384 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115384
<ubotu> New bug: #115385 in youtranslate (universe) "easier drag-and-drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115385
<ubotu> New bug: #115386 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "centrino duo sensors need a kernel patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115386
<ubotu> New bug: #115387 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115387
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<siretart> pochu: I can confirm it doesn't work with python 2.4
<pochu> siretart: can you confirm it does with 2.5?
<pochu> s/it/whether it/g
<siretart> pochu: I cannot easily test it with python2.5 here on this machine, I'm trying now on a feisty machine
<siretart> pochu: to reproduce, try running bughelper in a debian etch or lenny chroot
<pochu> I don't have chroots, sorry :/
<pochu> I can in a pbuilder, though :)
<pochu> hmm, it's sid
<siretart> sid should do as well
<siretart> ok, works for me in a feisty chroot. it doesn't on debian
<pochu> siretart: file a bug then :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115479 in Ubuntu "BBC News ticker scroll slow and not smooth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115479
<dholbach> siretart: is urllib2 not in python2.4?
<pochu> >>> import urllib2
<pochu> >>>
<pochu> I'd say it's there :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115480 in hwdb-client (main) "hardware detection don't sent report..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115480
<ubotu> New bug: #115482 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't cope with tiny fonts, and goes into SIGSEGV loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115482
<ubotu> New bug: #115303 in Ubuntu "vmware-server install link error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115303
<ubotu> New bug: #115484 in thunderbird (main) "Create contact screen to large for display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115484
<ubotu> New bug: #115485 in scim (main) "No idea -- didn't even launch scim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115485
<ubotu> New bug: #115486 in Ubuntu "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115486
<ubotu> New bug: #115487 in davfs2 (universe) "Feisty cannot list dav2 mounted directory content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115487
<ubotu> New bug: #115488 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115488
<ubotu> New bug: #115489 in pitivi (universe) "[apport]  pitivi crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115489
<ubotu> New bug: #115490 in qpxtool (universe) "[apport]  qpxtool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115490
<ubotu> New bug: #115492 in gedit (main) "gedit: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115492
<ubotu> New bug: #115493 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager ignores the Auto flag in the /etc/network/interfaces file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115493
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-19
(Murmex/#ubuntu-bugs) I said I already tried
(Murmex/#ubuntu-bugs) and it's the same
<Murmex> any idea where the fdi files are usually located?
<Murmex> it seems the problem is located within hal
<ubotu> New bug: #115523 in kdegames (main) "add dependency for khelpcenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115523
<bdmurray> they are in /usr/share/hal/fdi/
<Murmex> ok
<Murmex> I've found the file
<Murmex> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
<Murmex> fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi in the hal package
<ubotu> New bug: #115524 in bibledit (universe) "[apport]  bibledit crashed with SIGSEGV in std::string::assign()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115524
<ubotu> New bug: #115525 in acpi-support (main) "no brightness control in sony vaio vgn-fe31b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115525
<Murmex> I'll try in a few minutes if it's enough to add the right lines to this fdi file
<bdmurray> cool, let me know
<Murmex> yup, I've to retrieve my freebsd hard drive from my comp and plug it to my ubuntu laptop first
<Murmex> well, it seems it's not enough
<Murmex> (oh, I forgot a = ^^')
<Murmex> Yay it worked ^^
<Murmex> Now have to make a patch
<Murmex> err, How can I merge the .diff packages into source?
<pochu> patch <patch.diff
<Murmex> okay
<Murmex> and for diff.gz also?
<pochu> dunno
<pochu> you can tar -xf patch.diff.gz && patch <patch.diff ;)
<pochu> Murmex: or if that's a ubuntu package
<Murmex> yes it is
<pochu> with orig.tar.gz, .dsc and .diff.gz, you can use dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<Murmex> I've just solved my first bug report
* pochu hugs Murmex :)
<Murmex> So I want to make a patch for it
* pochu hugs bdmurray too
<pochu> Murmex: you rock!
<Murmex> I know 8] 
<Murmex> but I'm a total newb at patching and so on
<pochu> we all have been anytime
<Murmex> (well, I know that there's diff and patch, I'm on the right way :D)
<pochu> yeah!
<bdmurray> I think fdi data is mostly maintained upstream
<bdmurray> So sending the patch upstream too might be a good idea
<pochu> hi bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> heya pochu
<Murmex> yup, I suppose so
<Murmex> (upstream is Gnome no?)
<bdmurray> I think
<Murmex> what's the command to use to make a diff file?
<bdmurray> uh, diff
<Murmex> diff file.orig file > file.diff ?
<bdmurray> yeah
<Murmex> err, with this command it's missing the introduction to specify witch file to diff
<ubotu> New bug: #115526 in gnome-rdp (universe) "Gnome-RDP couldn't handle saved password for VNC connections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115526
<pochu> good night folks!
<ubotu> New bug: #115527 in jde (multiverse) "Compile from menu fails if you don't use xemacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115527
<Murmex> Now I've to find how ta add the default options for ufs
<Murmex> I've seen them in gconf
<Murmex> But I don't know how to add them (yet)
<Murmex> And err, now that I've submitted a patch (and it works), do I have to do anything to the bug status?
<bdmurray> Murmex: what was the bug number again?
<bdmurray> here is info about upstream
<bdmurray> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal
<Murmex> ok
<Murmex> I've read a wiki page about BugFixing so I'm following it right now
<Murmex> I'm looking for a developer in #ubuntu-devel
<persia> Murmex: Are you at the "Contact a developer" part of the page?
<Murmex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<Murmex> at the Uploading the patch
<Murmex> and seek a developer
<persia> Murmex: Which bug?
<Murmex> bug 110865
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110865 in hal "GNOME mounter rejects needed mount option" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110865
<Murmex> I'll have to open a new bug for default options
<persia> Murmex: For that package, #ubuntu-devel is your best option for immediate gain.  As bdmurray says, it may be faster to file the bug upstream (as otherwise, the developer is likely to do the same).
<Murmex> yup, #ubuntu-devel is not really responsive reight now
<Murmex> I'm gonna try to fill a bug upstream
<Murmex> have to see if the patch works against the cvs version
<Murmex> Do you think that the default mount options are part of hal too?
<Murmex> Okay, the default options are in gnome-mount
<ubotu> New bug: #115529 in firefox (main) "Unable to start firefox in a kde vnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115529
<Murmex> Is there still someone?
<bdmurray> kind of
<Murmex> Coz I wonder, as this is a Linux only problem, do I have to fill the bug upstream?
<Murmex>  I've more or less found where to fix it, but apparently, there's not a way to make it Linux specific
<Murmex> (its a gconf schema)
<bdmurray> maybe mailing the hal mailing list and asking for their input?
<bdmurray> Interesting look at our (Ubuntu's diff) there seem to be some patches pertaining to specific devices for Ubuntu or Debian
<bdmurray> s/look/looking/
<bdmurray> Murmex: which file were you working on?
<Murmex> well
<Murmex> I was talking about the gnome-mount part of the problem
<Murmex> for the default options
<Murmex> there's a way to make it specific to Linux with the hal part
<bdmurray> whoops, sorry lost track
<Murmex> anyway, I've filled a bug for it in Gnome
<Murmex> and posting a patch
<Murmex> It's just that I can't test it yet
<Murmex> and Gnome is not specific to Linux ^^
<Murmex> Well, I think I've done enough for my first bug today
<Murmex> I'll wait for a response from hal or gnome
<Murmex> (or ubuntu :p)
<ubotu> New bug: #115530 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Feature Request]  Any chance to have a binary kqemu package?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115530
<ubotu> New bug: #115531 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115531
<ubotu> New bug: #115532 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "SoundBlaster live 5.1 mic not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115532
<rockbasil> can anyone give me a hand with the HP pavilion tx?
<ubotu> New bug: #115533 in gnome-panel (main) "spider solitare locked up at end of game, froze panel." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115533
<ubotu> New bug: #115534 in xsynth-dssi (universe) "Please merge xsynth-dssi 0.9.0 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115534
<ubotu> New bug: #115535 in gnome-media (main) "can not record" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115535
<ubotu> New bug: #115536 in synaptic (main) "apt-cdrom add fails to mount the medium" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115536
<ubotu> New bug: #115538 in dealer (universe) "Please sync dealer (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115538
<ubotu> New bug: #115539 in kflickr (universe) "Please sync kflickr (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115539
<ubotu> New bug: #115540 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115540
<ubotu> New bug: #115541 in rhythmbox (main) "Converting ogg to mp3 for sansa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115541
<curiogeo> hi I am getting a segmentation fault(core dump) when I try to run dpkg --configure -a
<Hobbsee> curiogeo: ouch.  which release?
<curiogeo> the original cause seems to be an aptitude upgrade that did not complete properly
<minghua> corrupted cache, perhaps
<curiogeo> release is xubuntu 6.10
<Hobbsee> i'd go for corrupted cache, yeah...
<ubotu> New bug: #115542 in Ubuntu "some useful legacy libraries are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115542
<curiogeo> is this launchpad link one that can help me
<curiogeo> how do I address a corrupted cache
<minghua> curiogeo: that's really a #ubuntu question, but you can try google-ing "dpkg corrupt cache"
<bdmurray> you might also check answers.launchpad.net
<curiogeo> thanks I will try both
<ubotu> New bug: #115543 in pitivi (universe) "program crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115543
<bdmurray> people at answers seem quite helpful
<ubotu> New bug: #115545 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115545
<ubotu> New bug: #115544 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115544
<ubotu> New bug: #115546 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115546
<ubotu> New bug: #115547 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115547
<ubotu> New bug: #115548 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115548
* micahcowan is a Closer last couple days! :)
<micahcowan> (Yes, legitimate closes :) )
<persia> micahcowan: Congratulations!
<micahcowan> :)
<micahcowan> Not likely to keep it up, though.
<micahcowan> I've been dealing with all the untriaged bugs on packages on my watchlist, most of which were added recently (the packages, that is). Now they're all triaged!
<micahcowan> A lot of bugs that magically got fixed between the time the bug was filed ~a year ago, and a few that turned out not to be bugs.
<Hobbsee> micahcowan: haha, yay!
<micahcowan> Yeah! Now I just have to go about looking into fixes for 'em :
<micahcowan> Or wait for all the Needs Info ones to ferment. :D
<Hobbsee> haha
<micahcowan> From Hobbsee's wiki: "Went for membership January"... last year, yeah?
<Hobbsee> micahcowan: yeah.  06
* Hobbsee only started with linux in 05
<ubotu> New bug: #115549 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115549
* Mithrandir feels old.
<micahcowan> (Micah moves further questions to Hobbsee over to -offtopic)
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: you are old, and decrepit
<Hobbsee> bah.  here's quiet, it's probably fine
<ubotu> New bug: #115550 in cyrus21-imapd (universe) "Please mege cyrus21-imapd 2.1.18-5.2 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115550
<ubotu> New bug: #115551 in Ubuntu "fix entry for mirror Ftp-chg-ru" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115551
<ubotu> New bug: #115552 in mono (main) "mono-jit,  crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115552
<ubotu> New bug: #115553 in democracyplayer (universe) "[Merge] Merge democracyplayer 0.9.5.3-1 from Debain unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115553
<ubotu> New bug: #115555 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server crashes in alarm_notify_add_calendar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115555
<ubotu> New bug: #115556 in octplot (universe) "Please merge octplot 0.3.9-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115556
<ubotu> New bug: #115557 in x10-automate (universe) "Please sync x10-automate (universe) 1.0.0-9 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115557
<Kmos> !info KZenExplorer
<ubotu> kzenexplorer: manage tracks and playlists on Creative Labs Nomad Jukeboxes. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 311 kB, installed size 856 kB
<mpt> What is the shell command that will tell me which process owns the window that I click on?
<mpt> (terminal command, I mean)
<mpt> I thought it was xwininfo, but that command tells me everything *except* what process it is
<mpt> Ah, it's xprop
<mpt> (which I just found in the "See also" section of xwininfo's man page - yay man pages!)
* mpt realizes he's suffering from bug 37487
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37487 in control-center ""Sound Preferences" sound choices (e.g. "Boing") are misnamed and ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37487
<ubotu> New bug: #115562 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115562
<mpt> Ugh, I'm suffering so many bugs
<rulus> the copy/paste bug is _hugely_ irritating
<mpt> What copy/paste bug is that?
<rulus> well, if you copy something, and you close the window before you paste it, it's gone
<persia> Didn't there used to be a gnome-clipboard-manager to address that?
<rulus> there's Glipper, that solves most of the problem, but doesn't always work either
<persia> rulus: What's a use case that doesn't work with glipper/klipper?
<rulus> I don't remember one atm, but if I find one, I'll report it
<persia> rulus: Thanks.  I'm just curious, as I've not had that issue - mine is more that X selections sometimes get confused when using focus-follows-mouse (causing copy/paste confusion), but that's a little more esoteric :)
<rulus> ok :)
<mpt> rulus, that's not so much a bug as an architectural flaw, afaik
<ubotu> New bug: #115564 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  munch crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115564
<ubotu> New bug: #115565 in lighttpd (universe) "Default index.html links to Debian Bug Tracking system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115565
<ubotu> New bug: #115566 in synce-kde (universe) "Raki crashes everytime I attempt to sync my Appointments and Tasks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115566
<ubotu> New bug: #115567 in nullidentd (universe) "[Merge]  nullidentd 1.0-3.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115567
<ubotu> New bug: #115568 in gnats (universe) "[Merge]  gnats 4.1.0-0.2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115568
<ubotu> New bug: #115569 in Ubuntu "Update to Ubunto 7.4 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115569
<ubotu> New bug: #115570 in glipper (universe) "Unable to open glipper at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115570
<ubotu> New bug: #115572 in alsa-driver (main) "Alsa does not play DVD correctly on Neomagic soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115572
<ubotu> New bug: #115571 in cgoban (universe) "Crashes on maximize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115571
<ubotu> New bug: #115573 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "fontconfig.properties needs to be updated for Japanese" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115573
<ubotu> New bug: #115574 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes randomly on feisty, when opening folders." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115574
<ubotu> New bug: #115575 in phpgroupware (universe) "dependecy impossible to satisfy (php4-imap)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115575
<ubotu> New bug: #115576 in Ubuntu "usb headset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115576
<ubotu> New bug: #115577 in kdebase (main) "after adding windows system fonts kfonts crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115577
<ubotu> New bug: #115578 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Gfreqlet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115578
<ubotu> New bug: #115580 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "Recommends linux-wlan-ng-${Source-Version}-modules which is not needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115580
<ubotu> New bug: #115579 in Ubuntu "Suspend (S3) not waking an Acer TM C110 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115579
<ubotu> New bug: #115581 in pure-ftpd (universe) "[Merge]  pure-ftpd 1.0.21-10ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115581
<ubotu> New bug: #115582 in clamtk (universe) "virus scanner crashed when apparently scanning a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115582
<ubotu> New bug: #115583 in bootp (universe) "[sync]  Please sync bootp 2.4.3-16.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115583
<ubotu> New bug: #115585 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "Maintainer fields wrong in derived packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115585
<ubotu> New bug: #115586 in phpmyadmin (universe) "[sync]  Please sync 4:2.10.1-2ubuntu1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115586
<ubotu> New bug: #115587 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115587
<ubotu> New bug: #115588 in kdebase (main) "[feisty]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115588
<ubotu> New bug: #115589 in inkscape (main) "inkscape pyxml missing python-xml " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115589
<ubotu> New bug: #115590 in pgadmin3 (universe) "[Merge]  pgadmin3 1.4.3-2.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115590
<ubotu> New bug: #115591 in desktop-effects (main) "Menu's and applications dissappeared on desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115591
<ubotu> New bug: #115592 in Ubuntu "Update Manager won't allow updating " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115592
<ubotu> New bug: #115593 in alsa-lib (main) "sometimes no sound could be played and aplay stucks at semop() syscall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115593
<ubotu> New bug: #115594 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "enable wlan_wext_write by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115594
<ubotu> New bug: #115596 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "snd-aoa no longer automatically loaded on ppc g5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115596
<ubotu> New bug: #115597 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Using sound causes "badness" on ppc64-smp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115597
<ubotu> New bug: #115598 in network-manager (main) "Cannot join to wifi networks with short password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115598
<ubotu> New bug: #115599 in agave (universe) "[apport]  agave crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115599
<ubotu> New bug: #115600 in pidentd (universe) "[sync]  Please sync pidentd from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115600
<ubotu> New bug: #115602 in thunderbird (main) "Segmentation fault when get mails from gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115602
<ubotu> New bug: #115603 in Ubuntu "enter password for dafault keyring to unlock, why the hell should I!!!! this in not very ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115603
<persia> pochu: About bug 105001 - is the exaile change Fix Committed in Ubuntu, or only upstream?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105001 in listen "Gnome multimedia keys does not work in listen and exail (mmkeys)" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105001
<ubotu> New bug: #115607 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115607
<pochu> persia: dunno, I don't use it ;) but let me see
<persia> pochu: Thanks.  Based on the comments, I wasn't sure that was the right status :)
<pochu> persia: looking at comment 4, looks like it's fixed upstream
<pochu> but not in Ubuntu
<persia> pochu: That's what I thought.  Should the Ubuntu task be Fix Committed for an upstream commit?
<Kmos> persia: i don't think so
<pochu> persia: looks wrong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#head-903ef78b981986f22bbccffcc1f1f235f4b88b6c
<pochu> I've doing that too with some bugs :/
* pochu hides
<pochu> persia: I'll change it to confirmed
<persia> pochu: Thanks for the confirmation.  I don't suppose you want to fix it :)
<pochu> persia: thank you for the poke :)
<persia> pochu: I also presume that listen should be "Confirmed", rather than "In Progress", no?  I'll fix that one (I have pending changes to the listen status).
<ubotu> New bug: #115610 in Ubuntu "Alt-F2 and gksu (gksu not installed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115610
<pochu> persia: I changed it to "In progress" because I was modifying the patch to apply to 0.5... there has been a lot of changes in the trunk :)
<pochu> persia: but you are right, now it can be confirmed :)
<pochu> persia: btw, feel free to review & upload ;)
<persia> pochu: That's off-topic for this channel :) (read your mail)
<ubotu> New bug: #115611 in gcompris (main) "gcompris messes up screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115611
<pochu> persia: cool, thanks :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #115612 in foomatic-gui (universe) "foomatic-gui: Unable to read printer database." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115612
<ubotu> New bug: #115614 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed with SIGSEGV on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115614
<ubotu> New bug: #115615 in gnome-terminal (main) "probleme avec lancement de k3b sous gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115615
<ubotu> New bug: #115616 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Error Messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<ubotu> New bug: #115617 in cryptsetup (universe) "[gutsy]  /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions uses undefined $CRYPTCMD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115617
<ubotu> New bug: #115618 in network-manager (main) "Connexion is not resumed when returning from Hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115618
<ubotu> New bug: #115619 in Ubuntu "add or remove applications not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115619
<ubotu> New bug: #115620 in Ubuntu "the header is missing from open programs & can't drag them, etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115620
<ubotu> New bug: #115621 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Crash after cancelling opening of a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115621
<ubotu> New bug: #115623 in gnome-panel (main) "Switching desktops doesn't show panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115623
<ubotu> New bug: #115622 in gnome-panel (main) "Switching desktops doesn't show panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115622
<pochu> dup ^ :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115624 in python-reportlab (main) "reportlab.graphics.barcode doesn't get installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115624
<ubotu> New bug: #115625 in Ubuntu "Grammar mistakes in ubuntu switching guide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115625
<ubotu> New bug: #115626 in libapache-mod-auth-kerb (universe) "[Merge]  libapache-mod-auth-kerb 5.3-1.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115626
<ubotu> New bug: #115627 in noteedit (universe) "[apport]  noteedit crashed with SIGSEGV in NMidiTimeScale::findPathsInChunk()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115627
<ubotu> New bug: #115628 in smokeping (universe) "[Merge]  smokeping 2.1.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115628
<ubotu> New bug: #115629 in balsa (universe) "[Merge]  balsa 2.3.15-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115629
<ranf> I'm looking at Bug #115525. Is the dmesg output enough to set to confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115525 in acpi-support "no brightness control in sony vaio vgn-fe31b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115525
<ubotu> New bug: #115630 in firefox (main) "nsBuildID.h missing from firefox-dev on gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115630
<ranf> belongs to linux-source tho
<ubotu> New bug: #115631 in Ubuntu "Possibility to set language from programs indepedant of time format etc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115631
<ubotu> New bug: #115632 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115632
<ubotu> New bug: #115633 in ubiquity (main) "No boot flag on any partition - Failure to boot after install - Intel motherboards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115633
<ubotu> New bug: #115634 in gedit-plugins (universe) "include *bib in gedit comment plug-in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115634
<ubotu> New bug: #115635 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu Installer Crash on Step 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115635
<ubotu> New bug: #115636 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  BUG in /drivers/hid/hcid-core.c (BlueTooth, AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115636
<ubotu> New bug: #115637 in alsa-driver (main) "headphones on laptop don't mute laptop speakers on Toshiba A120-237" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115637
<ubotu> New bug: #115638 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox can't download cover-art or lyrics anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115638
<ubotu> New bug: #115639 in beagle (main) "flashier echo, that search is in progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115639
<ubotu> New bug: #115640 in Ubuntu "nautilus crash in copying files from external HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115640
<ubotu> New bug: #115641 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115641
<ubotu> New bug: #115643 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session produce segfault which crashs the computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115643
<ubotu> New bug: #115644 in kdebase (main) "KDE help: Search uses different language prefix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115644
<ubotu> New bug: #115645 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115645
<ubotu> New bug: #115646 in Ubuntu "pcmcia card reader takes ages to mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115646
<ubotu> New bug: #115648 in network-manager (main) "Ubuntu halts when Shared Key is selected on network configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115648
<ubotu> New bug: #115649 in thunderbird (main) "dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/mozilla-thunderbird': Directory not empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115649
<ubotu> New bug: #115647 in Ubuntu "LG GSA-H30N (SATA) reboots computer when K3B finishes writing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115647
<ubotu> New bug: #115650 in Ubuntu "javascript mimetype is not correctly detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115650
<ubotu> New bug: #115651 in language-support-en (main) "package dependencies for language-support-*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115651
<ubotu> New bug: #115653 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager doesn't handle ndiswrapper WiFi modem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115653
<ubotu> New bug: #115652 in evince (main) "evince tries to open esd even if it is not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115652
<Ropetin> Is it acceptable for me to mark a bug as confirmed that I comment on?
<ubotu> New bug: #115654 in Ubuntu "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with DebconfError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115654
<ScottK> Ropetin: If you can confirm that the bug is valid and the bug has enough information for a developer to work on it, yes.
<pochu> Ropetin: if you really can confirm it, then it's ok
<Ropetin> I can confirm it, because it's happening to me (and annoying the heck out of me), thanks!
<ScottK> Ropetin: What bug?
<Ropetin> 92117
<ScottK> Bug #92117
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92117 in acpi "/fan dir empty! (dup-of: 88815)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92117
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88815 in xcb "Sluggish rendering since xorg 7.2 update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88815
<Ropetin> I guess I meant 88815... :)
<ScottK> Ropetin: Actually not I don't think.  I just un-duped it as it looks to me like that's an unrelated issue.
<Ropetin> Yeah, I was just reading it, and didn't think they were the same issue
<ScottK> Ropetin: I take it you are having the fan problems described in 92117
<Ropetin> Yup
<ScottK> Then I'd suggest comment on 92117 with details about your system (particularly motherboard, chipset, and CPU. - manufacturer and model if you don't know).
<Ropetin> Will do, but still ok to mark as confirmed, or no?
<ScottK> Yes.  I confirmed it already based on the info that was there.  My guess is it is a dupe, just not of that bug.  I'd suggest doing some searching around to see if you can find another bug to dupe it do (likely the dupe was a typo in the number).
<Ropetin> k
<Ropetin> Thanks!
<melsu> Hello I have a question: Totem and other vido players crashed after starting, and im getting Bad alloc error, Im using Intel GMA 945 chipset with intel integrated graphics controller. Can anyone help me with this problem please?
<ubotu> New bug: #115656 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115656
<ubotu> New bug: #115655 in python-fam (universe) "using PyMem_DEL() instead of PyObject_FREE() causes python 2.5 to segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115655
<ubotu> New bug: #115657 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after initiating java webstart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115657
<ubotu> New bug: #115658 in emacs21 (main) "Invalid free()s in emacs at startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115658
<ubotu> New bug: #115659 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Pidgin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115659
<ubotu> New bug: #115660 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver starts when actively using dillo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115660
<ubotu> New bug: #115661 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (main) "Deleted items naming icon inconsistency" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115661
<ubotu> New bug: #115662 in scim (main) "scim on ubuntu defaults to shared input method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115662
<ubotu> New bug: #115663 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome dict applet does not work with scim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115663
<ubotu> New bug: #115665 in kobodeluxe (universe) "segfault on an empty feisty installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115665
<Adri2000> bdmurray: why did you add the need-i386-retrace tag to bug #112598 ? it has already been retraced
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112598 in filezilla "[apport]  filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112598
<bdmurray> Adri2000: I'm testing some stuff with mutt.  Might have tagged one too many.
<bdmurray> Sorry about that.
<Adri2000> heh, ok :) np
<pochu> bdmurray: is mutt a mail client? /me doesn't know
<ubotu> New bug: #115666 in inkscape (main) "add python-numpy to needed packages of inkscape" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115666
<ubotu> New bug: #115667 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115667
<habeeb> Should I link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6402 with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<manchicken> can someone point me to the correct bzr brach for clue files
<pochu> manchicken: https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #115672 in Ubuntu "Weather applet can't read location XML database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115672
<ubotu> New bug: #115673 in Ubuntu "Compiling Kernel modules fails or modules not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115673
<ubotu> New bug: #115674 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent takinga  long long time to convert antip2p file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115674
<ubotu> New bug: #115676 in Ubuntu "Couldn't rebuild package cache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115676
<ubotu> New bug: #115677 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115677
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-20
<ubotu> New bug: #115678 in netpanzer (universe) "[apport]  netpanzer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115678
<ubotu> New bug: #115679 in xawtv (universe) "[apport]  xawtv crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115679
<ubotu> New bug: #115680 in totem (main) "Totem couldn't stream a videoclip "ffdemux_swf"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115680
<ubotu> New bug: #115681 in apport (main) "apport-retrace crashes after downloading dbgsyms for a xorg crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115681
<ubotu> New bug: #115682 in beagle (main) "beagle seems to interfer with other applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115682
<bdmurray> pochu: yes, it is a console (non-GUI) mail client
<pochu> bdmurray: btw, you haven't added those tags with the mail interface, have you?
<bdmurray> pochu: no, no tagging via e-mail interface
<bdmurray> wacky e-mail scripting
<pochu> ah :)
<bdmurray> however, with apport it gutsy they will get auto-tagged
<pochu> yeah, nice blueprints :-)
* pochu waits them to be implemented :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115684 in Ubuntu "can't download updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115684
<ubotu> New bug: #115685 in sensors-applet (universe) "Sensors Applet doesn't remember Preferences " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115685
<ubotu> New bug: #115686 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in mkdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115686
<ubotu> New bug: #115687 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java6 update1 is released, please update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115687
<ubotu> New bug: #115688 in Ubuntu "ac module causes gaps in sound playback in battery operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115688
<ubotu> New bug: #115689 in Ubuntu "Asterlite Asterisk Front end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115689
<ubotu> New bug: #115690 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115690
<ubotu> New bug: #115691 in hal (main) "HAL resets USB device(s)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115691
<ubotu> New bug: #115692 in Ubuntu "random crashes locks up freezes on pentium 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115692
<ubotu> New bug: #115693 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115693
<ubotu> New bug: #115694 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner ukypsn crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115694
<ubotu> New bug: #115695 in nanourl (universe) "Please sync nanourl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115695
<ubotu> New bug: #115696 in hal (main) "LinuxMint 3.0 beta2 hardware information crashed onloading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115696
<ubotu> New bug: #115697 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115697
<ubotu> New bug: #115698 in Ubuntu "LG L1740PQ monitor resolution not correctly detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115698
<ubotu> New bug: #115699 in nautilus (main) "_usr_bin_gnome-sound-properties. 1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115699
<ubotu> New bug: #115700 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Nvidia proprietary drivers for nvidia FX 5500 result in black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115700
<ubotu> New bug: #115701 in craft (universe) "crash during play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115701
<ubotu> New bug: #115702 in Ubuntu "arrow keys and nav keys do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115702
<ubotu> New bug: #115703 in Ubuntu "please sync package warsow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115703
<ubotu> New bug: #115704 in gcompris (main) "use gcompris on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115704
<ubotu> New bug: #115705 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115705
<ubotu> New bug: #115706 in taglib (main) "taglib 1.4 libary won't write ID3tags right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115706
<jfcgauss> hi. i have ubuntu 7.04 which comes with glibc 2.5. The file /usr/include/features.h (libc6-dev package) defines the macro GLBC_MINOR for glibc minor version, which is currently 4, but i think should be 5. is this intentional? this causes a wrong configuration when compiling valgrind latest 3.2 branch from svn.
<ubotu> New bug: #115715 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115715
<ubotu> New bug: #115716 in mp3blaster (universe) "[apport]  mp3blaster crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115716
<ubotu> New bug: #115717 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV (While playing a DVD)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115717
<ubotu> New bug: #115718 in Ubuntu "[apport]  balazar crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115718
<ubotu> New bug: #115719 in Ubuntu "CX23880 PCI Video and Audio Decoder insmod failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115719
<ubotu> New bug: #115720 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115720
<ubotu> New bug: #115722 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115722
<ubotu> New bug: #115723 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in markedDelete()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115723
<ubotu> New bug: #115724 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115724
<ubotu> New bug: #115725 in ifeffit (universe) "Please demote ifeffit to multiverse" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115725
<ubotu> New bug: #115726 in sane-backends (main) "sane and scanimage crash in Feisty but not in 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115726
<ubotu> New bug: #115727 in Ubuntu "totem crash after adding notes to movie file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115727
<ubotu> New bug: #115728 in Ubuntu "MonoDev crashed while exiting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115728
<ubotu> New bug: #115729 in language-pack-cs (main) "Chyba v pekladu GParted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115729
<ubotu> New bug: #115730 in at-spi (main) "at-spi-registerd process is blocking GNOME Panel Selections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115730
<ubotu> New bug: #115733 in gconf-editor (main) "gconf-editor crash on double-linked list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115733
<ubotu> New bug: #115734 in poppler (main) "pdfimages gives no feeback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115734
<ranf> !info libpng12-0
<ubotu> libpng12-0: PNG library - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15~beta5-1 (feisty), package size 182 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ranf> !info libpng12-0 gutsy
<ubotu> libpng12-0: PNG library - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15~beta5-2 (gutsy), package size 182 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ranf> cool
<ubotu> New bug: #115736 in Ubuntu "firefox java plugin not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115736
<ubotu> New bug: #115737 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115737
<ubotu> New bug: #115739 in Ubuntu "kded consume all computer resources and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115739
<ubotu> New bug: #115740 in gnome-panel (main) ""tableau de bord" disparait sur les  espaces de travail 2,3,4.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115740
<ubotu> New bug: #115741 in Ubuntu "Kde Desktop configure behaviour tab does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115741
<ubotu> New bug: #115742 in dvdrip (multiverse) "Memcoder crashes when using dvdrip on ubuntu 7.04 on amd64 x2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115742
<ubotu> New bug: #115743 in Ubuntu "Wireless not working after suspend (S3) with ipw2100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115743
<ubotu> New bug: #115744 in pwlib (main) "Fix for build failure or i386 arch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115744
<ubotu> New bug: #115745 in nautilus (main) "integrate baobab in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115745
<ubotu> New bug: #115747 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QGArray::QGArray()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115747
<ubotu> New bug: #115748 in Ubuntu "FSTAB does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115748
<ubotu> New bug: #115749 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115749
<persia> pochu: Why are you rejecting hunspell in bug 11940?  The maintainer should have bumped the soname for the ABI change, no?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11940 in flac "Dependency hell with libflac4, libflac6, libflac4++ and some KDE multimedia apps..." [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11940
<persia> bug 111940
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111940 in openoffice.org "libhunspell-1.1-0 1.1.5-6: Incompatible ABI change" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111940
<ubotu> New bug: #115750 in network-manager (main) "vpnc controls in nm-applet disappear after setting static ip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115750
<crimsun> that's a legit bug.  It's being addressed (do.ko), but it /is/ the weekend...
<persia> crimsun: I agree it's a bug in the package to be uploaded (and in the packages already uploaded), but I was specifically referring to the hunspell task.
<crimsun> yes, that's what I was addressing.  Scrollback in -devel from a couple/few days ago (days tend to blur).
* persia goes to hunt IRC logs in hopes of understanding why the soname bump can be rejected prior to migration completion...
<crimsun> ...no.  The reference was that matthias will be working on it [not that it can be rejected] .
<persia> crimsun: That makes sense, hence my query to pochu.
<crimsun> right.
<ubotu> New bug: #115751 in pidgin (universe) "[apport]  pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in purple_status_get_type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115751
<ubotu> New bug: #115752 in pidgin (universe) "[apport]  pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115752
<ubotu> New bug: #115753 in angrydd (universe) "[apport]  angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115753
<ubotu> New bug: #115754 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "libsasl2 broken in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115754
<ubotu> New bug: #115755 in libodbc++ (universe) "libiodbc2/unixodbc dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115755
<ubotu> New bug: #115756 in libodbc++ (universe) "incorrect --lib info in the pkg-config file (dup-of: 52151)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115756
<ubotu> New bug: #115757 in kdelibs (main) "My session crashed and went to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115757
<pochu> persia, crimsun: didn't know that, sorry. I'll confirm it again (if you haven't already done it).
<persia> pochu: I haven't changed anything: I thought perhaps there was a reason of which I was unaware.  I still stand by my conditions for closure listed in an earlier comment.
<persia> well, except, including Thunderbird as well :)
<ucap> persia: I updated bug #83673 - could you check whether I got it right this time
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83673 in sendmail "Misleading emphasis" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83673
<pochu> persia: as you said, that bug would be fixed once every rdepend is rebuilt with the new hunspell, so I closed the hunspell task. But you're right, there's still a bug there because of the bad transition.
<persia> ucap: First eyeball looks good.  I'll process it, and make a comment.
<persia> pochu: That's my thought.  I also argue that "Fix Released" when the transition is complete is more appropriate than "Rejected".  I strongly agree with the original reported, despite my mollifying comments.
<ucap> persia: okay, thank you again for your help - it was exactly the kind of help I needed.
<ubotu> New bug: #115758 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115758
<persia> ucap: No, thank you for your persistence in developing a solution.
<ranf> Bug #115525 Is the dmesg output enough for "confirmed"? It is linux-source I assume.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115525 in acpi-support "no brightness control in sony vaio vgn-fe31b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115525
<ubotu> New bug: #115759 in hugin (universe) "Hugin crashes when assembling an image in PSD format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115759
<persia> pochu: Thanks for correcting my statement when quoting me :)
<pochu> persia: no worries. And thanks for correcting my mistake ;)
<persia> Is it considered a valid bug that one must disable a desktop sound server prior to starting pro audio apps (assuming one only has one 2-channel sound card)?
<crimsun> depends.
<crimsun> what is the persistence and reproducibility?
<crimsun> e.g., is the reporter triggering a system sound then immediately attempting to open a "pro audio app" that is cached?
<crimsun> esd is configured, by default, to release the device after 1 second of idle non-usage.
<madjid> hi
<crimsun> persia: any further details WRT your last question?
<persia> crimsun: Sorry for the delay.  Specifically, the reported indicates they must disable KDE sound with "System Settings -> (General) Sound Systems -> Enable the System (disabled)" before they can record / play sound with audacity.  My personal experience is that the default Ubuntu configuration (either GNOME or KDE) with desktop sounds enabled is likely to grab OSS, and JACK or fancy ALSA requires using either channels other than 1&2 or a secondary
<persia> too Long!  Sorry.  Pasting latter big
<persia> My personal experience is that the default Ubuntu configuration (either GNOME or KDE) with desktop sounds enabled is likely to grab OSS, and JACK or fancy ALSA requires using either channels other than 1&2 or a secondary sound card to not complain that the audio device is in use.  I didn't think this was a bug, but wanted to verify.
<ubotu> New bug: #115760 in pidgin (universe) "No sound in pidgin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115760
<crimsun> persia: that's likely a bug in the default configuration for arts.
<crimsun> persia: a wishlist, confirmed bug.
<persia> crimsun: So it is considered a bug.  Thanks.  I'll chase arts, and mark dupe.
<crimsun> last I checked, KDE is configured to release the default device after 60 secs.
<crimsun> persia: check with riddell if it belongs with arts or with another kde package.
<crimsun> persia: he should be active in #kubuntu-devel presently
<persia> crimsun: Thanks.  I'll do that (unless I first find a relevant closed bug in arts).
<madjid> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #115761 in gnome-panel (main) "menu bar are not on the side of the screen on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115761
<ubotu> New bug: #115762 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "OpenOffice.org crashes on close after slideshow. Prompts for document recovery." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115762
<ubotu> New bug: #115763 in gnome-panel (main) "menu bar are not on the side of the screen on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115763
<ubotu> New bug: #115764 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV using VNC connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115764
<ubotu> New bug: #115765 in holotz-castle (universe) "Game Menu is halfway off screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115765
<ubotu> New bug: #115766 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in vbi3_page_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115766
<ubotu> New bug: #115767 in banshee (universe) "banshee failed to add new webradio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115767
<ubotu> New bug: #115768 in hal (main) "hald not parsing policies under /etc/hal/fdi/policy on kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115768
<deniz_ogut> Hi. xubuntu Feisty, here. I we find a bug related with an application coming as default with (x)ubuntu, shoulr we report it to launchpad/ubuntu-xubuntu bugs or not? I mean should we report it as an (x)ubuntu bug or is it something related with that application, having hothing to do with (x)ubuntu? same question counts for "upstream" related things. I believe that if xubuntu is using that application as default this is an xubuntu bug as well; but w
<deniz_ogut> * I we find a bug= If we find a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #115769 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115769
<ubotu> New bug: #115770 in firestarter (universe) "[apport]  firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset() while editing an existing policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115770
<ubotu> New bug: #115771 in bacula (universe) "Catalog backup is broken in all default installs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115771
<ucap> if you need to change the maintainer field in debian/control, do you have to mention this change in debian/changelog as well?
<pochu> ucap: yes
<pochu> deniz_ogut: yes, it's ok to report it to lp.
<persia> ucap: It's usually done that way.  Example statments include "Set Ubuntu maintainer", "Add XSBC-Original-Maintainer", "Set maintainer to <appropriate string>", etc.
<pochu> deniz_ogut: also, if you can confirm that it's an upstream bug, instead of a package bug, you can file it upstream, and link the ubuntu bug to it
<ucap> pochu: thanks, I will add that.
<persia> ucap: Is this still for sendmail?
<ucap> persia: yes, it is.
<persia> ucap: OK.  Just wanted to check :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115773 in psi (universe) "ipv6 disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115773
<ucap> persia: will let you have a look at it shorty :)
<persia> ucap: In general, for packaging questions, you may get more responses in #ubuntu-motu.
<ucap> persia: I see, excuse my ignorance, I'm new to this.
<persia> ucap: No worries.  Thanks for helping.
<ubotu> New bug: #115774 in Ubuntu "syslog.0 and kern.log.0 grow huge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115774
<ubotu> New bug: #115775 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115775
<ubotu> New bug: #115776 in Ubuntu "gimp text layers are very hard to click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115776
<ubotu> New bug: #115777 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115777
<ubotu> New bug: #115778 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties : Missing bluetooth devices " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115778
<ubotu> New bug: #115779 in quodlibet (universe) "Please merge quodlibet 0.24-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115779
<ubotu> New bug: #115782 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115782
<Kaleo> A
<ubotu> New bug: #115783 in sound-juicer (main) "Can't click "copy" button after copying without leaving the copy button with the mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115783
<ubotu> New bug: #115784 in freeloader (universe) "option to hide main window doesn't work with freeloader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115784
<ubotu> New bug: #115785 in flumotion (universe) "turned on the computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115785
<ubotu> New bug: #115786 in kdelibs (main) "using gparted to format new usb hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115786
<ubotu> New bug: #115787 in gdm (main) "First Xubuntu login always fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115787
<ubotu> New bug: #115788 in ecj (main) "please sync ecj 3.3~M7-2 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115788
<ubotu> New bug: #115789 in espeak (main) "Please upload new espeak package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115789
<ubotu> New bug: #115790 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115790
<ubotu> New bug: #115792 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115792
<ubotu> New bug: #115791 in gimp (main) "gimp zoom does not pan the image to cursor position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115791
<ubotu> New bug: #115793 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhytmbox crashes often" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115793
<ubotu> New bug: #115795 in Ubuntu "after wrong installation no network at the XMB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115795
<stijn_pol> I'm looking for my first bug to solve as a newbie. I know basics about packaging, patching. Could someone give a hint or some advice?
<ubotu> New bug: #115794 in mediamate (universe) "Please sync mediamate 0.9.3.6-4.3 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115794
<persia> stijn_pol: Try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<stijn_pol> persia: thanks, I'll take a look
<ubotu> New bug: #115796 in falconseye (universe) "Falconseye always uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115796
<ubotu> New bug: #115797 in netmrg (universe) "Please sync netmrg 0.18.2-14.1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115797
<ubotu> New bug: #115798 in firefox (main) "Firefox menus don't hold the "Menu" window class" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115798
<ubotu> New bug: #115799 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Please merge proftpd-dfsg from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115799
<ubotu> New bug: #115800 in linux-meta (main) "No ext3cow support in the kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115800
<ubotu> New bug: #115801 in beagle (main) "max inotify user watches in the kernel should be increased for beagle indexing to be optimal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115801
<ubotu> New bug: #115803 in amarok (main) "When startup  show this error message " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115803
<ubotu> New bug: #115804 in gnome-media (main) "The Soundconfiguration crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115804
<ubotu> New bug: #115805 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "[apport]  gnome-compiz-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115805
<ubotu> New bug: #115806 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115806
<morty> Should every binary package in Ubuntu be available to choose in the launchpad bugs package choice box?
<morty> There seem to be a number of bugs in kgpg but it isn't an option in the package search
<pochu> morty: you have to go to the source package, instead of the binary package
<morty> OK, so it should be kdeutil then. Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #115807 in Ubuntu "Quoting error in initrd scripts/local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115807
<ubotu> New bug: #115808 in kdenetwork (main) "kubuntu's kopete's yahoo's buddy icon is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115808
<ubotu> New bug: #115811 in wine (universe) "DVD shrink fails to load in wine after upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115811
<ubotu> New bug: #115812 in Ubuntu "wlan zd1201 not started by network manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115812
<ubotu> New bug: #115813 in blender (universe) "Please sync blender (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115813
<ubotu> New bug: #115814 in Ubuntu "KDE SynDock error on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115814
<ubotu> New bug: #115815 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115815
<ubotu> New bug: #115731 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115731
<ubotu> New bug: #115816 in Ubuntu "CD reader-burner PHILIPS PCRW804 doens't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115816
<ubotu> New bug: #115746 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115746
<ubotu> New bug: #115817 in amarok (main) "Magnatune's files don't count on last.fm playcount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115817
<ubotu> New bug: #115818 in chromium (universe) "Cashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115818
<ubotu> New bug: #115809 in firefox (main) "jak ma Aniolek na imie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115809
<ubotu> New bug: #115819 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115819
<ubotu> New bug: #115820 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GENPO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115820
<ubotu> New bug: #115821 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  ssindex crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115821
<ubotu> New bug: #115822 in debian-installer (main) "gdm not localized on xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115822
<ubotu> New bug: #115824 in xmms-scrobbler (universe) "Merge xmms-scrobbler 0.4.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115824
<ubotu> New bug: #115828 in lvm2 (main) "CLVM removal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115828
<ubotu> New bug: #115831 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115831
<ubotu> New bug: #115830 in linux-source-2.6.17 "No debug info in the kernel makes tools like systemtap worthless" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115830
<ubotu> New bug: #115832 in gnome-games (main) "tetravex will not display high scores" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115832
<ubotu> New bug: #115834 in rdiff-backup (main) "Configured keep for / archive.  Failed at start of archive making." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115834
<ubotu> New bug: #115836 in ogle-gui (universe) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_ogle_ogle_gui.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115836
<ubotu> New bug: #115837 in gs-esp (main) "Crash: print job stopped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115837
<ubotu> New bug: #115839 in om (universe) "Please merge om 0.2.0-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115839
<ubotu> New bug: #115838 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Change user on nvidia does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115838
<ubotu> New bug: #115840 in uw-imap (universe) "[sync]  please sync uw-imap 7:2002edebian1-13.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115840
<ubotu> New bug: #115841 in ubiquity (main) "On install from live CD after umpteen unsucessful attempts (btw weather should be spelt wether - not rainy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115841
<ubotu> New bug: #115842 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashes when computer is restarted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115842
<ubotu> New bug: #115843 in pidgin (universe) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_audio_clock_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115843
<ubotu> New bug: #115844 in evolution (main) "Problems with international characters in subject when sending to Microsoft Outlook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115844
<ubotu> New bug: #115845 in evolution (main) "Can't install non locale dictionaries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115845
<pepie34> I have got some regression
<pepie34> this tuto works on dapper edgy and feisty at least rc2
<pepie34> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<pepie34> but now it does not work anymore
<pepie34> I'have got these errors
<pepie34> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21721/
<ThunderStruck> on gutsy?
<pepie34> no on feisty right now
<ThunderStruck> maybe it wasnt synced yet?
<ThunderStruck> oh wait for feisty?
<pepie34> yes
<ThunderStruck> pewhat repo are you getting it from?
<ThunderStruck> pepie34, what repo.....
<pepie34> repo for what?
<ThunderStruck> pepie34, the package that you are trying to install?
<pepie34> it is actually a bin package from ati that generate deb package
<ThunderStruck> pepie34, the bin from ati is not supported by us and looks like your missing a -dev package
<ThunderStruck> or 2
<pepie34> nope the problem is that i have those libs
<pepie34> and lib-dev
<pepie34> but hte installer are looking for them in /usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib
<ThunderStruck> pepie34, we cant control what ATI releases and really not much we can do after ubuntu release
<pepie34> yes i know but ths used to work on precedent version
<pepie34> of ubuntu
<ThunderStruck> thats the ATI package. dpkg-shlibdeps look like they are being called by the ATI bin control file or whatever the file they use in the bin
<ubotu> New bug: #115846 in pidgin (universe) ""Reset formatting" should be a toggle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115846
<pepie34> any idea of what is this "/usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib"
<pepie34> yes exactly
<pepie34> ok i understand you don't provides support for that
<ThunderStruck> its a change in the bin file not on ubuntu's end. the installer that ATI uses is trying to install it ther eand ubuntu doesnt use that path
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #115849 in heliodor (universe) "No me abre beryl y se me traba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115849
<ubotu> New bug: #115850 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115850
<ubotu> New bug: #115852 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Tomcat doesn't show a page nor does it shut down properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115852
<ubotu> New bug: #115853 in pyzor (universe) "[apport]  pyzor crashed with IOError in run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115853
<ubotu> New bug: #115854 in Ubuntu "After installing Ubuntu 7.04 I get an "Error activating XKB configuration." error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115854
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #115856 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115856
<ubotu> New bug: #115857 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115857
<ubotu> New bug: #115858 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV - repeatedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115858
<Kmos> what's the source of initrd ?
<Kmos> *package
<ubotu> New bug: #115859 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115859
<ubotu> New bug: #115860 in gparted (main) "Resize/move dialogue does not unfade 'Resize' button when size entered using keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115860
<ubotu> New bug: #115861 in amule (universe) "Incorrect "kB" unit displayed for file sizes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115861
<ubotu> New bug: #115862 in compiz (main) "Update Compiz Package to Include theme mangment/emerald" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115862
<ubotu> New bug: #115863 in netpanzer (universe) "[apport]  netpanzer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115863
<ubotu> New bug: #115864 in Ubuntu "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115864
<ubotu> New bug: #115865 in xfce4 (universe) "Cosmetic changes to gnome environment when xfce4 package is installed on Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115865
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #115869 in asc (universe) "asc crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115869
<ubotu> New bug: #115870 in wengophone (universe) "Translations missing in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115870
<ubotu> New bug: #115871 in Ubuntu "Firefox disappears and freezes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115871
<ubotu> New bug: #115872 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115872
<ubotu> New bug: #115873 in opendict (universe) "[apport]  opendict.py crashed with ExpatError in parseString()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115873
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-12
<LimCore> how to use most recent nvidia drivers? since the glx-new seem to be crashing
<RAOF> glx-new _are_ the most recent nvidia drivers.
<LimCore> RAOF: I use them. regarding my resets in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/228417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228417 in linux-source-2.6.22 "random lockups, screen off, USB keyboard stops working (numlock etc), sys-rq-b doesnt work. Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H; nvidia 8600 GT" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Oh, those would be Gutsy's nvidia-glx-new.  No, they're not the latest version.
<LimCore> how to get the latest
<LimCore> the latest should NOT have this SMP nvidia bug?
<RAOF> No, the latest still have that SMP bug.
 * LimCore bitchslaps nvidia CEO
<LimCore> they know about this bug right?
<LimCore> got urls about this bug?
<RAOF> Yes, they do.
<RAOF> Uumm...
<RAOF> It'll be in a bug on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
<RAOF> Don't have one offhand.
<LimCore> lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
 * LimCore lols @ the bugfest
<RAOF> What can I say?  Drivers are hard, and proprietary drivers suck.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/151382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151382 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "nvidia with compiz and with dual core freeze" [Medium,New]
<qense> hello
<james_w> hi qense
<qense> I'm going to mark bug 216272 as invalid since the problem reported is fixed. But there is another user with another problem having the same effect. It only happens when his networking is set to automatic, has anyone a clua against what package I should ask him to file a new bug describing his problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216272 in hal "internal error failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216272
<james_w> qense: I guess hal would be a good place to start
<qense> is HAL also responsible for networking?
<qense> that's new to me :)
<hwilde> hardware abstraction layer is responsible for lots of things...
<qense> OK, thanks
<hwilde> i heard networking auto and certain interfaces files can conflict with nm-applet and gnome network settings...
<qense> that could be the cause
<Iulian> G'morning pedro
<qense> pedro_: you marked one of the bugs you marked as duplicate also as invalid. I'm curious why you did this, because if I remember it correctly it's against the bug triaging policy
<pedro_> qense: which bug?
<pedro_> Iulian: morning!
<qense> Bug 228630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228630 in gnome-system-monitor "processname is cut off after  - (dup-of: 66790)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228630
<qense> hello btw :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66790 in gnome-system-monitor "Can't show very long command line, and to copy it" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66790
<pedro_> it doesn't really matter if its a duplicate
<qense> it dissapeared from the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-170e00a7154fcfc87f0fc50f65bba9cff7ab27fe page
<qense> but I can recall such a rule
<qense> well, at least you marked is at duplicate. someone else marked a bug invalid and told it was a duplicate, but forgot to mark it duplicate
<pedro_> there's no rule about that i'm afraid
<qense> ok
<qense> my bad :) I just was curious about that rule
<pedro_> well sometimes we also mark them as invalid if we cannot find the exact number of the duplicate
<pedro_> that can be hard to do if you deal with thousand of reports daily
<qense> there are indeed a lot of bugs
<qense> and that's an understatement
<pedro_> but yeah i'd love to have a better search system :-)
<pedro_> that allow me to search for functions names on the stacktraces and things like that
<askand> ﻿Hello, I am not able to reach the settings for the loginscreen, is that a known bug?
<qense> you need certain permissions to access it
<qense> did you isntall the system by yourself?
<qense> or manage it?
<askand> ﻿askand: I manage it, someone over at #ubuntu have the same problem as me
<askand> ﻿qense: it shows up after a long time and under that time the harddrive is very busy
<qense> :(
<qense> you can open other applications with gksu before it? (eg 'gksu gnome-system-monitor)'?
<james_w> askand: do you get the gksudo password prompt?
<askand> ﻿james_w: ﻿qense: Yes I got to the password prompt..however when I tried it again now it opened instantly
<askand> ﻿qense: ﻿ james_w: both of us that had the problem was opening the settings for the first time after installation of the system..
<askand> seems like some kind of indexing is going on?
<james_w> askand: sorry, lost my net connection, did you get my last messages?
<askand> ﻿james_w:  nope dont think so, did you get mine? :)
<james_w> <askand> seems like some kind of indexing is going on?
<james_w> <james_w> askand: I think I know what this is, give me a minute.
<james_w> <james_w> askand: good guess though.
<askand> ﻿ james_w:  ahaa ok
<james_w> I can't find the bug right now, if indeed there is one filed.
<james_w> basically running some things under gksudo fires up a trackerd and some other things as root, and for some reason this trackerd is blocking, when normally it is not.
<james_w> that means that when it happens you have to wait until it has indexed your disk, as you found.
<askand> ﻿james_w: I see, I thought tracker had been disabled in hardy?
<james_w> yep
<james_w> and it shouldn't run in this case anyway.
<askand> ﻿james_w:  I see
<james_w> askand: nope, sorry, can't find the bug right now, and the people that I know will know if there is one are off today.
<askand> ﻿ james_w: ok perhaps they will see this later or something, thanks for helping :(
<askand> :)*
<james_w> no problem
<dashun> hello
<james_w> Laney: bdmurray and thekorn are probably the best people to ask about py-lp-bugs
<james_w> hi dashun
<dashun> i have upgraded to ubuntu hardy and i get random disk shutdowns, where i can move the mouse for a while, but ultimately need to REISUB
<dashun> hi james_w
<Laney> james_w: Thanks
<Laney> bdmurray, thekorn, or anyone else: Is there an API reference available for py-lp-bugs anywhere?
<dashun> ...after REISUB, the disk doesn't start in bios and need to switch off and on to continue... so do i file a bug for this?
<james_w> Laney: I don't know if help() from a python interactive session is helpful
<james_w> dashun: probably.
<james_w> what's REISUB?
<dashun> the safer way to reboot. alt print+screen then those letters. limits the amount of file corruption i have been getting with the continual reboots...
<james_w> and it's definitely a disk issue, it's not X freezing or anything?
<thekorn> Laney, we have some wiki pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<thekorn> Laney, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes/BugListExample
<thekorn> for a start,
<Laney> thekorn: Aha, thanks. I was looking for how to submit a bug, which seems to be here
<dashun> i can hear my disk drive lose power or something (same sounds as hibernating and switching off), and after REISUB reboot, bios doesn't detect the disk...
<thekorn> Laney, feel free to ping me if you have further questions
<Laney> Cheers
<dashun> james_w: i can also move mouse and type letters into terminal, commands just don't work (e.g. ls)
<james_w> dashun: I would suggest filing a bug on the kernel
<james_w> can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and look for anything interesting next time it happens?
<dashun> i have checked the logs i know, but couldn't see anything interesting
<dashun> i have been following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765510...
<dashun> .. and didn't know whether another bug report with seemingly randomly occuring bugs would be of benefit...
<dashun> *randomly occuring freezing*
<james_w> that forum thread has about 4 different problems described in it.
<james_w> a bug might be helpful, I would think it was your best bet.
<james_w> it would help to get as much information as possible though.
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies might help you
<dashun> cheers james_w, i was going to follow that. i just came here to check because in http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ReportProblem it says "When to file a bug -  You can repeat the problem", which i can't
<james_w> dashun: you can't repeat it at will, but it does keep happening doesn't it?
<dashun> my computer could go down right now...
<james_w> what kernel version are you running?
<bddebian> Boo
<dashun> % uname -r
<dashun> 2.6.24-17-generic
<dashun> and yes it does keep happening, about ~15 times in past week, open file corrupted 3 times
<dashun> and since upgrade to hardy only
<james_w> dashun: do you have the -16 kernel installed on your machine?
<dashun> james_w: i did, but the crashing/freezing started, and so when the -17 kernel came, i upgraded, hoping that fixed it
<james_w> ok, just wondered if you could narrow down when it started.
<dashun> hardy
<dashun> which i upgraded to from gutsy
<james_w> yeah, unfortunately that's quite a large timeframe for the kernel
<dashun> i regularly use aptitude and upgrade the repos so i probably had a recent version of the kernel before upgrading to hardy
<dashun> and by recent, i mean end-user repos recent
<dashun> i think maybe i was fine on 2.6.22-17-generic
<ScottK> bdmurray: You around?
<dashun> anyway cheers james_w, i will file a bug on kernel ala ﻿https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies. bye.
<james_w> thanks dashun
<php_penguin> hi, is anyone else getting this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/229587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229587 in nautilus "Unable to copy directory FROM remote location" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> ScottK: sure enough
<ScottK> bdmurray: It seems we're still having trouble with bugsquad people messing with workflow bugs.
<Hobbsee> which isn't helped by heno's revert
<ScottK> I thought we had agreement they weren't supposed to mess with them, but now I hear the documentation about that was all reverted by heno.
<Hobbsee> because documentation is, apparently, evil.
<bdmurray> What exactly are looking for from me?  I'm not the one who changed the wiki.
<ScottK> bdmurray: You're in charge of bugsquad.  It's your documentation isn't it?
<ScottK> If someone is making bad edits to the bugsquad docs, I think it's in your area to speak to them about it.
<ScottK> Currently one person is going through and adding [wishlist] to the title of all the sync requestes.
<ScottK> It just makes no sense at all, is distracting, and discourages newcomers.
<Hobbsee> and increases spam!
<Hobbsee> yay, spam!
<bdmurray> Okay
<ScottK> Additionally, if you've got some way to contact https://edge.launchpad.net/~nglnx and get them to stop, that'd be marvelous too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i hope that's not a kmos-clone, incidently.
<bdmurray> Okay, just to clarify things I've never heard of this person even though they've joined the bug squad.  So saying that a bugsquad person is messing with workflow bugs is a bit presumptuous.
<Hobbsee> it's technically correct, though.
<ScottK> The larger problem is that the documentation saying not to do so was reverted and so we can't even point them at it.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If it's a kmos clone, he was making new accounts last year in anticipation of getting booted.
<ScottK> bdmurray: If the documentation was present, we could just point them at it and ask them to stop.
<bdmurray> ScottK: And what did you do before the documentation was present?  Which if I recall correctly you two only wrote last week?
<ScottK> It's only recently it's started to be a significant problem.
 * ScottK suspects 5-a-day is encouraging more useless bug edits.
<ScottK> bdmurray: We're trying to make progress and people removing documenation isn't helping.
<hggdh> ScottK: who is "people"?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: heno, in particular.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: and anyone else, if they decide to do the same thing.
<james_w> ScottK: without trying to argue the validity of your point, it appears in this case that the person in question isn't taking part in 5-a-day, at least not using the tracking part.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: there is the other side of the coin: we do have a SOP (right or worng, complete or incomplete) for dealing with bugs. It haoppens your current way breaks this
<Hobbsee> hggdh: i'm sure it does, but i've yet to see anyone actually propose a valid way of handling them, that fits both teams.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: and i asked a few days ago, when the revert was first made.
<ScottK> james_w: OK.  It was more a reference to the perceived general increase in worthless bug churn.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: I understood this would be discussed on the next meeting
<james_w> ScottK: sure, I was just interested so I checked.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: It was mentioned that we should discuss this at UDS
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: what time will it be discussed?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I'm not certain but I could look into that for you
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: and is it valid to delay it, when people are causing bug churn *now*?
<ScottK> bdmurray: There's not much to discuss.  There's no point in bugsquad fixing workflow bugs.
<ScottK> bdmurray: All it's going to get them is developers annoyed at them.
<hggdh> ScottK: again, without discussing the merit: there is no point in you bypassing current bug SOP
<ScottK> hggdh: I thought we had an agreement last week to change it.
<Hobbsee> while i can understand that a more permanent thing should happen at UDS, then discussed with the bugsquad afterwards, it's still something that's happening now, and fundamental changes like that won't happen overnight.
<Hobbsee> if you're going to change how the workflow bugs work, to fit in more with bugsquad aims, then the sponsorship teams have to redo their documentation, etc, too.
<Hobbsee> there's no way that's really going to happen, with the associated discussion, in under a month.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That or I just unsubscribe to all the packages I'm subscribed to and quit worrying about it.
<Hobbsee> is it *really* appropriate to do that?
<ScottK> That'd solve the problem.
<Hobbsee> and effectively ignore it in the interim?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no, it wouldn't, because in the case of your bug getting responded to on the list, it stays in the archive indefinetly,when it shouldn't, due to an incorrect closing.
<ScottK> The bugsquad spam problem is only a problem for me because I'm trying to be invovled in more than the immediate issues that affect me.
<bdmurray> ScottK: You've pointed at one person causing "bug churn".  Is there only one within past week?
<ScottK> bdmurray: I don't know.  I only know when people complain about it or when it happens to me.
<ScottK> I don't see what's so hard about "Developers use bugs to track stuff.  Don't change such bugs.  You can identify these bugs by ..."
<bdmurray> Well, that's not much to go on.  Adittionally if you are getting when nglnx changes a bug you should be able to find their e-mail address in that bug mail.
<ScottK> Why can't we just agree to that?
 * Hobbsee unsubscribed from ubuntu-archive a while ago, but still saw various bug churn by members of the bugsquad.
<Hobbsee> setting a tag, or setting importance.
<bdmurray> ScottK: It increases the barrier to entry for triaging bug reports if people have a specific list of bugs not touch.  Additionally, these work flow reports make up the minority of bugs reported in Launchpad so it seems to me that you could be a little bit flexible.
<ScottK> It's discouraging to new developers trying to learn.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: so, needless spam is encouraged?
<bdmurray> Well, and its discouraging to new triagers to have a list of things not to touch.
<ScottK> bdmurray: For new people if they don't understand it, they SHOULDN'T touch it.
<Hobbsee> this is starting to sound like "let the triagers do whatever they like, just to get them on board"
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: That's not what I said, what I mean is that you guys could be a little bit more forgiving and reasonable.
<Hobbsee> is that the intention?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: every time they add something useless like that, it creates yet another bugmail.  how is that not needless spam?
 * Hobbsee thought 'forgiving and reasonable' would be not sending them abusive emails, telling them 'DO NOT TOUCH', or something.
<Hobbsee> which is what tends to happen when they do something really idiotic, like assigning motu to bugs.
<Hobbsee> insta-bug-spam!
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: that lacks any tact and really makes the person sending that e-mail seem like an ass
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: that would be the summary of it, of course.
<Hobbsee> not the entirety of the mail.
<bdmurray> Clearly what nglnx has done is incorrect.  I'd like to see more examples of the types of things that are generating e-mails so I can get an idea of what people are doing exactly.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: OK. another try, another tack: why are these dev requests kept in new, unassigned for so long?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: oftne, they're confirmed.
<ScottK> hggdh: It's irrelevant.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: and because the sponsorship teams don't get assigned, for various reasons, as documented a few days ago.
<ScottK> hggdh: Many workflow bugs have specific criteria for specific states and the timeline that's resonable is far different than regular bugs.
<hggdh> ScottK: no it is not. It may be irrelevant for you, but not for bug triagers
<ScottK> hggdh: Not if they just don't touch them.
<ScottK> It gets back to "If you don't understand it, don't touch it."
<ScottK> Which is, I think a good general rule.
<hggdh> ScottK: you mean lets completely get out of the current API and completely disregard it?
<ScottK> So the current rule is change it whether or not you understand the bug?
<ScottK> That's messed upl
<ScottK> up.
<ScottK> If that's the case, then yes.
 * Hobbsee notes that the X guys, and the mozilla guys, have special bug methodologies.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure that makes it harder for new triagers, because it's not all the same
<Hobbsee> so, surely those should go away too?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: those are for specific packages not *every* package
<Hobbsee> [01:35] <bdmurray> Well, and its discouraging to new triagers to have a list of things not to touch.
<Hobbsee> so, how is a package different from a subscriber, or a set of names?
<Hobbsee> although, i see that it's easier to find a list of all those bugs.
<pochu> I think it's easier to remember "sync, merge" than "firefox, thunderbird, xorg, xserver, x-x-v-*, ..."
<pochu> OTOH, we could also do some things on our side to fix or minimize these cases
<bdmurray> The subscriber portlet is not immediately obvious and its taught as something to look at in the bugsquad's current workflow.
<ScottK> bdmurray already made a greasemonkey script to find such workflow bugs.  It can't be that hard.
<pochu> like making request-sync to file Triaged bugs instead of Confirmed
<pochu> (when no sponorship is needed)
<pochu> or assigning teams to bug reports instead of subscribing
<Hobbsee> pochu: how do you handle the case where it's thrown back, as it's wrong?
<pochu> I still don't know what's wrong with assigning vs subscribing
<ScottK> pochu: Generally archive-admins look at a filtered list of archive bugs.  They may not see those.
<Hobbsee> pochu: i've already said earlier why assigning teams *does not work*.  please go back and read it.
<pochu> ScottK: I understand, but it's probably not too much work to fix that, and the bugsquad won't probably annoy us for those bugs anymore
<Hobbsee> pochu: in particular, they get unassigned, or the assignment switched when someone takes them, which looks the same to the email interface as those bugs which don't have any action on them.
<Hobbsee> pochu: so there's then no differentiation, by the bugmail, about what is done, and what isn't.
<geser> pochu: but this need to be discussed with all involved parties instead of just changing the procedures
<pochu> Hobbsee: if it was the other day when we discussed it, if you really said it then I didnt understand it, in which case would be nice if you could rephrase (I'm not native speaker)
<pochu> geser: ack
<geser> workflow bugs are no new invention
<Hobbsee> geser: documenting existing, unwritten procedures != designing new procedures.
<pochu> geser: I'm just proposing solutions which could fit to everyone. I understand they may not be good enough though :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: try assigning yourself to a bug, then unassigning.  note that you get no more bugmail about it.
<Hobbsee> pochu: note that you also get no more bugmail if you are still assigned, but no one has done anything about the bug.
<Hobbsee> pochu: how do you differentiate between the two?
<pochu> That's clearly a Launchpad bug
<Hobbsee> pochu: the subscription works, as people don't tend to unsubscribe the archive / sponsorship teams / etc.
<pochu> when you are assigned to a bug, and someone unassignes you, you should get that mail, but not future mails
<pochu> so you should see you are unassigned (and the comment if any)
<Hobbsee> pochu: true, but it's a launchpad bug, there are many, and it's very unlikely to be fixed in a reasonably short timeframe.
<Hobbsee> pochu: so, for the 6+ months that it doesn't get fixed, a workaround is probably a good idea.
<bdmurray> pochu: do you know if there is an existing bug report for that?
<pochu> Hobbsee: so do you think assigning bugs to teams would be ok if that would was fixed?
<pochu> bdmurray: I'm looking into it right now
<Hobbsee> pochu: yes, i think so.
<ScottK> pochu: I think not myself.
<Hobbsee> wait, no.
<ScottK> To me, "Assign" means I have given you work.
<ScottK> As a volunteer, I don't think anyone gets to do that, but me for me.
<Hobbsee> ah, yes, it would solve the problem, as long as it also sent mail about the assignee change, too.
<ScottK> When you're paying my consulting rate, feel free to assign me stuff.
<pochu> Hobbsee: sure, it would show both the assignee change and the comment and the status change... (if any)
<pochu> ScottK: well, here they would be teams, not you directly
<geser> and assigning a team isn't really helpful either as still nobody knows who is exactly working on it (or even if someone is working on it at all)
<Hobbsee> geser++.
<ScottK> pochu: Indirectly it's the same.
<Hobbsee> geser: it also encourages people to subscribe other teams.  like ~ubuntu-dev to any bug that the ubuntu developers should fix.  *sigh*
<Hobbsee> er, s/subscribe/assign/
<pochu> ScottK: but can I ask you to look into something without paying you?
<ScottK> pochu: You can ask, but not direct.
<pochu> So then I can't subscribe ~u-u-s without asking you first?
<pochu> (assuming you're in u-u-s)
<ScottK> Subscribe is not assign.
<pochu> geser: I see. You can still reassign it to you, but I guess that's not ideal
<Hobbsee> multiple teams can be subscribed, as can multiple people.
<pochu> geser: OTOH you can mark it 'in progress'
<Hobbsee> there's no actual commitment to fixing it there, just an "i'm interested in this bug"
<ScottK> Subscribe gets it on a list that I'll look into if I choose.  The semantics are fundamentally different than assign.
<pochu> ScottK: but AIUI, subscribing you is like asking you to look at it. YMMV though
<Hobbsee> pochu: sure, but asking someone to look at it != demanding that they fix it
<ScottK> pochu: As an individual, yes.  But, for example, I don't get bugmail when someone subscribed UUS.
<pochu> I see it this way: If there's a sync bug from a developer, assign it to ~ubuntu-archive, which will proceed the bug and fix it. If it's a MIR, assign the bug to ~ubuntu-mir which will proceed it and in the end either fix or close as won't fix. If it's a sponsorship request, assign to ~u-[mu]-s which will either upload, ask for more work, or invalidate the request. If they ask for more work, they can switch it to Incomplete, or reassign to the one w
<ScottK> pochu: What advantage does this have over subscribing?
<pochu> that may not be a perfect, or even a good workflow, but it looks fine to me and IIUC should fix the problems with the bugsquad
<pochu> ScottK: that the bugsquad isn't supposed to touch bugs with an assignee
<pochu> "supposed"
<Hobbsee> pochu: and it gets assigned back to the person, if it gets thrown back?
<qense> bdmurray: there wasn't a single response at my email to the bugsquad(https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-May/000840.html) about the collection of data per source package about which we talked a while ago
<qense> what should we do?
<pochu> Hobbsee: yeah, either that, or set to incomplete, or both. whatever is better
<bdmurray> I think assignment is a lot more visible than subscribers in the current layout of Launchpad.
<bdmurray> Additionally, the subscribers portlet isn't covered at all in any triaging documentation or classes.
<ScottK> So your solution is we have to update all the workflow processes?
<pochu> BTW, doesn't seem to exist such a bugreport about not receiving a mail when being unsubscribed, at least looking at the 'email' tag from malone. I'll make one
<qense> but aren't there a lot less devs than bug triagers? If we had to adapt our workflow and make it more complicated with a lot of exceptions I don't know if we can work as good as we do now
<bdmurray> I think there must be some sort of compromise we can come to help further prevent us from meddling with your bugs.
<bdmurray> pochu: let me know the number please
<Hobbsee> qense: wouldn't bet on it, when all the devs are effectively bug triagers themselves.
<pochu> ScottK: I understand that's not ideal, but neither of the other solutions are either way.
<Hobbsee> by team structure, and by function
<qense> you've got a point Hobssee
<qense> but at lot of people start with helping Ubuntu in the BugSquad
<qense> if everything is very complicated there they might be scared away from the project
<Hobbsee> if they make things harder for other people, then they need to learn better.
<qense> which of course doesn't mean that everyone should do exactly as the bugsquad wants
<Hobbsee> qense: at some level, your argument there expands to "the bugsquad members should be able to do whatever they feel is appropriate, no matter what they've read, so they don't get scared away"
<ScottK> I think the solution is don't touch stuff you don't understand.
<Hobbsee> qense: is that your intention?
<qense> no
<qense> of course not
<ScottK> I don't see what that's so hard.
<qense> but if we add x exceptions they mighjt get confused
<qense> and mess bug reports up so other people can't find them back
 * Hobbsee thought that was covered above.
<Hobbsee> [01:44] <pochu> I think it's easier to remember "sync, merge" than "firefox, thunderbird, xorg, xserver, x-x-v-*, ..."
<Hobbsee> if the sync, etc, exceptions are confusing, then why allow mozilla and X ones, by your logic?
<qense> they aren't very logic in my eyes
<qense> we should try to work with as less exceptions as possible
<askand> Hello, I have been able to find what causes a bug and know what has to be done to fix it..how can I get that out?
<qense> askand: did you report the bug at LP?
<Hobbsee> qense: so go tell the ubuntu mozilla guys to change their workflow?
<ScottK> IMO if bugsquad people are wandering around setting importance to wishlist on bugs or adding [wishlist] to sync bugs, then there needs to be more emphasis on what they should be usefully doing.
<james_w> askand: is this the tracker bug?
<askand> ﻿james_w nono completly other bug
<qense> I think we should create one workflow standard
<bdmurray> ScottK: I'd still like to see some more examples of the things we've done wrong.
<greg-g> ScottK: I agree with that
<qense> which is 'compatible' with every team
<james_w> askand: ah, ok, have you explained what the fix is in the bug report?
<ScottK> bdmurray: OK.  I'll tell people to come complain to you about it then.
<bdmurray> ScottK: That'd be fine
<ScottK> bdmurray: Setting a sync bug to 'wishlist' isn't really wrong.  It's just pointless.
<askand> ﻿ james_w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmail-notify/+bug/89936 is the bug and it is solved by changning or removing a line in /usr/share/apps/gmail-notify/langs.xml
<askand>  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89936 in gmail-notify "Gmail notifier crashes when new e-mail is found and the user are supposed to be alerted about it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<qense> maybe we should make one mailist/tracker to document all confusions/mistakes/complaints and create with the gathered information one workflow for all teams
<bdmurray> ScottK: I think that is subjective
<ScottK> bdmurray: It doesn't affect any work that's actually done.
<james_w> ScottK: developer work, in terms of triaging it may help to make it clear what needs to be worked on.
<pochu> does 'to unassign' exist as a verb?
<james_w> askand: great, if you can explain what the problem is in the bug report we can probably work to create a patch for that.
<james_w> pochu: yes, I think so.
<ScottK> james_w: For sync bugs it makes no difference at all.
<bdmurray> ScottK: Then why does have them submitted as wishlist?
<ScottK> Because they technically are, but the archive-admins process them the same if they are whatever.
<bdmurray> s/does/not/
<james_w> doesn't requestsync do that?
<bdmurray> Okay, but then nobody would think the importance *needs* to be set
<ScottK> james_w: It does now.  It didn't until recently.
<qense> But do you think one workflow would be possible or are the requirements of different teams to different to get something like that done?
<askand> ﻿ james_w: Ok I have now written what has to be done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmail-notify/+bug/89936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89936 in gmail-notify "Gmail notifier crashes when new e-mail is found and the user are supposed to be alerted about it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pochu> Hobbsee: hmm, isn't this Malone bug the same with reassigning a bug to another package? the contacts for the original package won't receive the mail with the change
<Hobbsee> pochu: probably
<ScottK> qense: Workflow bugs do a lot of things differently to meet the need of that particular workflow.  Trying to shove them into the general bugsquad paradigm is unlikely to really work.
<Hobbsee> pochu: er, yes, i think so.
<qense> there's a certain contradiction. If a user reports a needpackaging it's treated like a normal bug, but when someone wants package to be imported you've got another workflow, although the required actions are the same
<james_w> askand: thanks, I'm looking at it now.
<ScottK> qense: The required actions are totally different.
<pochu> Hobbsee, bdmurray: bug 229628
<qense> both times there needs to be a new package created
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229628 in malone "Unassigning somebody from a bug doesn't notify him about it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229628
<qense> and uploaded
<ScottK> Also needs packaging bugs have their own workflow involving REVU too.
<bdmurray> pochu: thanks
<qense> I need to reread all bugsquad documentation I think. It seems like a lot of things have been changed lately
<ScottK> qense: No.  In one case a package needs to be made and approved.  In the other the archive-admins need to sync it from Debian.  Totally different work.
<qense> are there mails send to the mailist when the bug triaging policy is changed?
<james_w> askand: sorry, I don't speak Swedish, is the correction you put in the bug report an appropriate translation for "%(u)d unread message%(s)s"?
<qense> maybe the school stuff replaced some Ubuntu stuff in my head and am I the one that's confused ;)
<askand> ﻿james_w: yes it works good too, I made a patch for it now
<ScottK> qense: The workflow stuff for needs packaging, sync, merge hasn't changed in some time.
<qense> ok
<thekorn> IMHO the most important question here is: what do the responsible launchpad devs think about workflow bugs?
<ScottK> thekorn: I think that's got it backwards.  LP devs should be supporting distro needs, not the reverse.
<qense> yeah, I think the best solution would be an adaption/extension of launchpad
<ScottK> Good luck with that.
<ScottK> What to do in the intervening years?
<qense> yeah, that's important now
<qense> use things like [merge] in front of bug titles like [apport]?
<james_w> askand: can you try changing that line to "%(u)d oläst(a) meddelande%(s)s" please? Does that still make sense?
<askand> ﻿james_w: http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/5825/gmail-patch.html
<qense> that would make those things a lot easier to find for you I suppose
<askand> ﻿james_w: No that is the problem..
<askand> ﻿james_w: makes no sense :P
<thekorn> that's the real issue here: It will take ages to implement necessary features
<bdmurray> I think subscription is a non-obvious way to identify these workflow reports right now.
<james_w> askand: paste.ubuntu.com is good for passing patches around, it took me a minute to find the download button on that page.
<qense> thekorn: I meant to add this manually, not implement it in Launchpad
<askand> ﻿james_w: but since the word mail is kind of both plural and singular it should work
<askand> ﻿james_w: ah sorry thanks for the tip
<james_w> askand: ok, I'll take your word for it.
<ScottK> qense: Then there will be a long list to remember.
<qense> just [workflow] ?
<ScottK> I still don't understand why bugsquad people think they should be marking up bugs they don't understand.
<qense> we're  'trained' to make thing easier and clean for the devs
<hggdh> ScottK: this is training, or lack of
<qense> so they don't have to ask for clarification of a bug report
<greg-g> ScottK: my only response to that is the person adding [wishlist] thinks they understand it well enough to add that, thinking it might help in some way
<greg-g> ie: there are many levels of "not understanding"
<bdmurray> Additionally, making mistakes is a part of learning as far as I know.
<ScottK> qense: Then why when devs show up here and say "doing X doesn't help, it's a bother" we get pushback?
<ScottK> bdmurray: So far we aren't allowed to even document what they should be doing.
<hggdh> ScottK: as far as I can see, the basic problem is your solution is not a solution, but just a hack: "do not touch". This does not help bug triaging (but helps you)
<bdmurray> ScottK: I had no problem with documentation but would like to find out what Henrik reverted it before reinstating it.  I also think some tweaking but be done to the workflow report process to make it easier for triagers to identify these.
<bdmurray> s/but/could/
<ScottK> bdmurray: Unliteral reverts is not a good way to work as a team player.
<bdmurray> ScottK: If you've a problem with Henrik why don't you take it up with him?
<ScottK> hggdh: It helps them by letting them invest their time in something useful.
<qense> people like pedro triage a lot of bugs every day. if they had to check everytime if the subscribers or reporters are devs they'll lose a lot of time
<qense> teams and bdmurrays greasemonkey script can help of course
<qense> (with teams I mean assigned teams)
<ScottK> bdmurray: Because it was you we'd discussed it with, so it seemed to make sense to start with discussing with you again.
<qense> but it still can be better for people without greasemonkey
<hggdh> ScottK: no, it does not help them. It helps you. This is the problem. We should not have bugtriaging transform itself in a series of exceptions
<bdmurray> ScottK: Well, if you want to be a team player why don't send an e-mail to the team mailing list instead of discussing it on IRC.
<qense> IRC does allow a directer discussion
<james_w> askand: my battery is about to die, but I'll work on that bug once I get home. Thanks for the patch.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Because I'm not on the bugsquad mailing list.  With the limited free time I have for Ubuntu I try to concentrate on development tasks.
<askand> ﻿ james_w: okok you are welcome
<thekorn> Is there an easy way of indentifing workflow bugs right now? a tag? a keyword? something to search for?
<qense> thekorn: certain teams assigned
<greg-g> subscribed, not assigned
<qense> yeah, mistake
<bdmurray> thekorn: the script I wrote parses the subscribers for one of half a dozen teams
<thekorn> Identifieng a workflow bug by subscribers is not an easy way, in my opinion
<qense> I agree with that
<hggdh> thekorn: +1
<ScottK> It's the most correct solution.
<thekorn> it's not easy for new contributors
<thekorn> it's not easy to search for
<qense> and not everyone can run the greasemonkey plugin
<ScottK> So far my sense is a couple of developers showed up and asked for help and got told to pound sand.
<qense> if you'd just add [workflow] in the title or warn us in the message that we should triage them things would be easier
<ScottK> See you later.
<hggdh> I know it is a stupid question, but here it goes anyway. Why cannot them be assigned instead of subscribed?
<qense> it probably doesn't fit in their workflow...
<bdmurray> hggdh: there are some issues with e-mail
<qense> it would indeed give a lot of mail noise
<hggdh> so why not title them starting with [workflow] as quense proposed?
<thekorn> the best solution for this issue is: ask the devs to use a tag for workflow bugs!!
<qense> use tags, warn us in the message or title!
<qense> that's the easiest for everyone
<hggdh> s/quense/qense/   sorry
<qense> :)
<qense> I think we do want to help them
<hggdh> the point is: with the title indication, all we need to say in the docs is "do not touch '[workflow]... bugs"
<hggdh> instead of "do not touch {list, list, list, list, ...}
<qense> sorry, dinner
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think something like that makes the most sense but we should find out more about their workflows and find out how this would affect them.
<thekorn> hggdh, exactly
<bdmurray> And I don't think we should make any changes without discussing it with the teams affected.
<hggdh> bdmurray: indeed. I am just proposing alternatives. I do not like the way they set it up right now, since it completely disrupts bug triaging flow. We get the brunt of it, they get the best of it
<hggdh> collaboration, instead of imposition
<bdmurray> Yes, I think having this list of exceptions that affects every package is a bit disruptive and looking at the subscriber's portlet, which is something that isn't normally done, is inconvenient.
<bdmurray> and error prone.
<hggdh> this could be one proposal on UDS. Not really the better, but at least easy to filter on searchs
<bdmurray> I'd still like to see more examples of things we've done wrong.
<askand> ﻿There is an update to the fglrx driver in hardy-propesed...anyone knows what it updates to? Is it an update to get me the latest drivers from ati or it does not work that way?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I agree, we should have more details. This might as well have been a real triager mistake instead of purposeful messing with dev
<pochu> askand: look at the changelog entry
<pochu> Hobbsee: can you assign bug 229628 to you, and I'll unassign it so we check if that's still happening?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229628 in malone "Unassigning somebody from a bug doesn't notify him about it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229628
<bdmurray> pochu: You could assign it to me if you need someone to test with
<pochu> bdmurray: if you unsubscribe from it I'll do that :)
<qense> bdmurray: there wasn't a single response at my email to the bugsquad(https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-May/000840.html) about the collection of data per source package about which we talked a while ago
<qense> should we just start or send a better mail?
<bdmurray> pochu: done
<pochu> bdmurray: ok, assigned to you. Let me know if you receive a message about being subscribed to it in a few minutes
<awalton__> jcastro, ping?
<awalton__> bdmurray, maybe you can help me. I read on the wiki that upstream developers could join the bugcontrol group so we can more easily triage some of these bugs, is that correct?
<greg-g> qense: I don't think you should be stopped from starting a basic overview of the source packages like that (upstream bug tracker, best practices for submitting bugs, known dupes, etc)
<pochu> bdmurray: did you get a mail about being assigned to it?
<jcastro> awalton__: pong
<greg-g> qense: speaking as someone who isn't in charge of anything and only has untested opinions of course :)
<qense> :)
<awalton__> jcastro, ah there you are. I read on the ubuntu wiki that you were the person to contact about upstream members looking to join bugcontrol
<qense> the problem is that there are a lot of packag
<jcastro> awalton__: ah excellent, yep, I'm the guy to talk to
<qense> so you should create a list (not manually! not manually! noooooo!) and start with the most important
<greg-g> qense: of course, which is why you/we/us would start with the major ones first
<awalton__> jcastro, glad I found you. I've been working on nautilus for months now wondering how that worked.
<awalton__> jcastro, anything special I need to do?
 * greg-g waves to jcastro 
<bdmurray> pochu: I've gotten the assignment e-mail just now
<jcastro> awalton__: give me a second, you will be the first upstream to ask me. :)
<jcastro> awalton__: yeah sorry it's not plainly obvious on what to do, we need to fix that
<qense> awalton__: now you're here: what's something that nautilus devs require/want to be included in bug reports? we're trying to create lists with this, but the mailists didn't respond to our questions
<awalton__> qense, I'm sorry to hear that! we're fighting the tides as best we can at the moment, lots of new activity it seems
<qense> I forgive you :P
<qense> of course I understand you're busy
<awalton__> solid backtraces for crashes is a huge starter, debian has been really bad about that lately and we've been getting terrible traces
<qense> you're familiar with apport?
<awalton__> only slightly. enough to know it's been giving us wonderful traces.
<pochu> bdmurray: great, I'm unassigning you now, let's see if you get a mail about that or not
<greg-g> awalton__: thats good to know that it is giving you good data to work with
<qense> awalton__: ok, thanks :)
<awalton__> qense, seems like that's all I can really think of at the moment. if it's a gvfs-related issue we'd love to see gvfs-bin commands being ran to see if we can differentiate between a nautilus issue and a gvfs issue
<awalton__> greg-g, sure has. I think we've caught more from ubuntu backtraces then we have just about anywhere else, at least in my limited experience.
<qense> OK, and when we forward bugs upstream, would you like just the LP url and a basic desc or mroe?
<awalton__> qense, that should be fine, along with how reproducible the issue is. we seem to get phantom crashes every now and again that nobody can recreate...
<qense> ok
<jcastro> awalton__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
 * qense keeps this in mind for the nautilus page
<awalton__> jcastro, mhm. I think I've done everything there... my CoC is signed and I've read the bullets a few times.
<jcastro> have you applied for the team in launchpad?
<awalton__> I don't think I've kept a good record of bugs I've triaged though, I could probably do that.
<awalton__> jcastro, haven't done that either :)
<jcastro> heh
<qense> if you want to, you can subscribe yourself to nautilus bugs
<jcastro> a list of at least 5 bugs would be useful.
<qense> but that will get you a lot of mail noise I think
<awalton__> qense, that I have done
<qense> ok
<awalton__> I should be able to do that, just a matter of going through them and finding a few good examples.
<jcastro> awalton__: ok looks like you just need to make a quick list, then send a mail to bdmurray answering the "Application" questions, and applying for the team on lp.
<jcastro> awalton__: feel free to link bugs that you've worked on on gnome bugzilla as well
<awalton__> jcastro, ah, that will probably make things easier for me as well, I have better memory of the bugs I've worked on there ;)
<awalton__> jcastro, thanks for the help, I'll go ahead and try to get that done today.
<jcastro> awalton__: yeah we have a developer summit coming up and we'll be real busy so if you can get it in asap it would be awesome.
<jcastro> awalton__: are you part of the gnome bugsquad?
<awalton__> jcastro, I don't think so, I joined the regular bugsquad on launchpad but I haven't had a lot of time to figure everything out
<awalton__> it's a bit confusing...
<qense> is there actually a freedesktop bugsquad? I looked at their website but couldn't find any
<jcastro> ok no worries, we'll get it worked out
<jcastro> qense: I don't think there is
<qense> so the devs handle the bugs all by themselves?
<qense> poor devs
<jcastro> I don't know how they do it
<qense> I think I'm going to send a mail to their mailist to ask how they're handling things
<qense> so we can improve the forwarding
<pochu> jwendell: hi, does Vinagre work with ipv6 localhost connections, with vino is set to "local connections only" ? I just got this bug in Debian (from a Hardy user): http://bugs.debian.org/480863
<qense> ping: bdmurray
<jwendell> pochu, there is a bug in vino currently
<jwendell> pochu, about ipv6 and localonly
<pochu> In the GNOME bugzilla?
<bdmurray> qense: hmm?
<qense> <qense> bdmurray: there wasn't a single response at my email to the bugsquad(https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-May/000840.html) about the collection of data per source package about which we talked a while ago
<qense> <qense> should we just start or send a better mail
<qense> what do you think?
<pochu> jwendell: ah, this one: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403192
<bdmurray> I'd like to think abut it a bit more and will reply to your e-mail
<ubottu> Gnome bug 403192 in Server "IPV6 : fix local_only support" [Normal,New]
<pochu> jwendell: alright, thanks for the info :)
<qense> ok
<jwendell> pochu, yep
<jwendell> pochu, I think we're fix this for 2.24, there's already a patch around...
<pochu> cool
<bdmurray> pochu: I've gotten e-mail about being unassigned
<pochu> Hobbsee: ^
<pochu> bdmurray: ok, thanks. I'll close it as invalid then
<bdmurray> pochu: the 2nd part might still be vaild
<bdmurray> regarding package changes
<qense> almost only Ubuntu members in this channel speaking atm(except me)
<qense> is everyone here a developer, canonical employee or can you become a member with triaging bugs too?
<bdmurray> qense: an Ubuntu member?
<qense> yes, you are, pochu is, jwendell is, jcastor is
<pochu> Ubuntu member or Canonical employee?
<qense> qense> is everyone here a developer or canonical employee, or can you become a member with triaging bugs too?
<pochu> jcastor :)
<qense> if I'd write it correct I'd ping him, and he's already away for a while
<qense> there is no need to get his attention
<pochu> that's because 'castor'
<pochu> I found it funny :-) http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castor
<qense> but is it true that a lot of bug triagers acticve are Ubuntu members?
<bdmurray> qense: greg-g is an ubuntu member
<greg-g> yep, I am.
<greg-g> not a dev either
<qense> I thought that bugcontrol was one of the few groups without a lot of members
<bdmurray> and not a developer nor a canonical employee
<pochu> I'm no Canonical employee, although I'm a MOTU
<pochu> bdmurray: what, I thought you were employed by Canonical
<greg-g> pochu: he was talking about me
<pochu> ah
<pochu> heh
<qense> are afflux and pedro members?
<bdmurray> pedro_ is a Canonical employee
<qense> what's his job?
<bdmurray> Gnome desktop bug triaging
<qense> ok
<qense> is thekorn a member?
<thekorn> qense, of which team?
<qense> ubuntu member
 * sectech hasn't given up triaging... I am just busy with moving to a different city
<qense> I'm doing a little 'research' on how much people in this channel are ubuntu members
<qense> justcurious :)
 * sectech isn't a member.... yet
<thekorn> qense, no, I'm not
<qense> ok
<qense> I realized that a lot of people here are member
<qense> at least from the active people
<qense> bdmurray: I think I've found the cause of ScottKs frustration: https://edge.launchpad.net/hct
<qense> it uses Launchpad to keep track of things
<qense> so I think it requires a certain way of handling things
<greg-g> not sure about that.
<james_w> qense: hct isn't active at all any more as far as I know.
<qense> oh
<qense> my bad
<hggdh> qense: I am not a member
<sectech> Jeeze some reporters are arrogant...   Could someone please verify bug #228798... The reporter got a bit snappy with me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228798 in ubuntu ""Save File" window focuses on the working directory instead of the file name field by default" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228798
<qense> hggdh: weren't you the one from the real name discussions?
<qense> sectech: I"ll ahve a look at it
<qense> komputes sounds familiar
<qense> I can confirm this
<hggdh> qense: yes. This is indeed the reason I never applied for membership
<qense> I wouldn't have given him the links but just ask him to clarify what he means
<qense> but he did it
<sectech> So can I...  I just wasn't able to reproduce it recently
<qense> I can confirm it happens in all GNOME save file windows
<komputes> qense: quite familiar, I was working on that one today
<qense> hello komputes :P
<sectech> komputes, hello....
<komputes> qense: sectech: hello to you both
<sectech> komputes, I didn't mean to offend you with the questions on the bug report...
<qense> things sound often a bit rude when you communicate via letters
<komputes> sectech: I just thought you may want to try it before copy-pasting simon's, what I call "noob response"
<sectech> I do give a general response probing for more information when I see a report that appears fairly vague
<qense> but this one isn't really a crasher
<qense> it's more a usability request
<qense> I'd confirm the bug and mark it as wishlist
<qense> it's not a regression
<komputes> sectech: the debug instructions are vast, it would be more helpful to point the user towargs what information you are missing
<awalton__> also, nautilus has nothing to do with it ;).
<komputes> awalton__: really?
<qense> isn't this bug in libgnomeui?
<awalton__> yes really.
<awalton__> it's a bug in gtk+ if anywhere.
<sectech> komputes,  I did test it, that's the thing...  I have saw the issue 1000 times before, but I couldn't find an app that would do it recently.
<komputes> awalton__: well see you know better than I do.
<qense> I filed a bug against this dialog, but choose libgnomeui
<pedro_> which dialog?
<awalton__> libgnomeui has a gio backend for gtkfilechooser atm, but it will go away in ibex.
<pedro_> the file chooser one?
<pedro_> that's a gtk+ product
<komputes> sectech: yes, I am on 7.10 and since hardy it has been fixed. I did make a mistake by not including the release version in the original post, but I thought I had seen the same issue in 8.04
<awalton__> (when we merge gtk+ from trunk-ish)
<pedro_> there's no code about that on libgnome*
<qense> so atm there are several file dialogs in use?
<sectech> komputes,  And that was my major issue... You could have been running Windows XP for all I knew.
<awalton__> qense, backends yes.
<qense> that's not really good
<komputes> sectech: ;) not likely
<sectech> of course I would hope that no one would do that.
<sectech> haha... you know what I mean
<awalton__> qense, it's the only way it could work wrt GnomeVFS
<awalton__> qense, with GIO, we will be able to write a filechooser that doesn't have external dependencies, so that whole abstraction will go away.
<komputes> qense: thanks for putting it as a wish list for a past release, will take be looked at or simply passed over?
<qense> did I put it as wishlist?
<qense> what where who
<komputes> <qense> I'd confirm the bug and mark it as wishlist
<qense> oh
<qense> :)
<komputes> oh you said i would, not i will hehe
<qense> well, it's not as bad as this report: bug 182410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182410 in hal "ATI DRIVER CORUPTED" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182410
<qense> I will now
<komputes> thx
<qense> if sectech doesn't want to do it
<komputes> sectech: sorry bout the frustration man
<sectech> I am not on bugcontrol yet... just bugsquad... so I actually am a noob komputes  lol
<qense> ok, I'll mark it
<qense> awalton__: what lib should I assign it to? :)
<sectech> komputes,  No problems...   :)
<awalton__> qense, gtk+
<qense> ok, thx
<qense> great to have a GNOME guy here
<sectech> Well I'm a noob to bug reports in Ubuntu anyway... I have done SQA testing before..
<awalton__> qense, upstream may have a bug on it too, gtkfilechooser component.
<qense> I'll check for it
<qense> someone marked it as a dup!
<pedro_> i did it
<qense> ok :P
<sectech> qense, I have saw quite a few like 182410.... lol.... I have to decide if I reply to those or not lol.
<pedro_> i already told you so, that's a gtk+ bug
<qense> yeah?
<qense> I should read the chat better
<qense> but I'd like Launchpad to warn me if the bug has been changed while I change it
<qense> I'll file a bug in LP
<pedro_> btw why mark it as wishlist if it's a bug?
<pedro_> i mean the importance
<pedro_> wishlist should be used for new features
<pedro_> not for bugs on existing ones
<qense> is it a regression?
<sectech> It's fixed in hardy...
<sectech> or so it seems
<pedro_> regression on gutsy? on hardy works fine
<awalton__> it's fixed with gtk+ trunk - 3 days at least :)
<sectech> as soon as I don't want it to happen I'll probably be able to get it to occur
<pedro_> it seems that federico committed the patch on february
<awalton__> was that back during the gtk hackfest then?
<pedro_> don't know, but with trunk i haven't had this problem in a few time
<qense> it was probably just an issue in gutsy
<pedro_> indeed
<qense> and before gutsy?
<pedro_> maybe, however there's no report indicating that
<qense> but I've got at least some more reason to file it as a wishlist! I'm not that bad!
<qense> :P
<qense> well, I'm going to shut this computer down. gl everyone!
<sectech> It's too nice outside to be indoors... back later
<ScottK> bdmurray: I did just finish reading the "Incomplete with no response >30 days" thread in the bugsquad archives.  I think you'll have to balance the impact of losing triage volunteers who don't like annoyed comments from developers versus more complex procedures.  I think Henrik's comment "A small group is using the bug tracker in an unorthodox way" is gratuitoiusly and knowingly wrong.  These workflow bugs have existed for years and are part of
<ScottK> the standard procedure for a long time.
<ScottK> You all can do whatever you like with your procedures.  I'll just let triagers know my opinion when I run into it.
<pochu> Is it known that bash-completion is broken in Hardy?
<pochu> 'dpkg -L vina<tab>' expands to 'dpkg -L vina^[\[m^[\[K^[\[m^[\[Kgre' here
<jwendell> pochu, not here
<ffm> Hey, is it possible to mark myself as the bug contact for a package in ubuntu? I'm particullarly fond of the sugar package, and I'm happy to forward upstream etc.
<Erosion> Does anyone know if the #Sound bug (here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iMacIntel?highlight=%28iMac%29) has been fixed yet?
<bdmurray> ffm: yes it is
<bdmurray> Do you want to subscribe to the package's bugs?
<Erosion> Just wondering if it had been fixed yet
<ffm> bdmurray: Ok, how do I go about that?
<bdmurray> Erosion: it seems to be fixed in hardy
<bdmurray> ffm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+subscribe
<crimsun> bdmurray: WRT Erosion's question, it's difficult to tell.
<crimsun> {s,}he really didn't provide any details.
<bdmurray> crimsun: okay, I went off the status of the upstream bug and then what I found in the Ubuntu bug
<crimsun> bdmurray: the problem is pretty common for hardware devices; lspci -v rarely reveals sufficient info, and sometimes even lspci -nv is insufficient.  In the case of audio codecs, you need the codec spew (/proc/asound/card*/*codec*)
<ffm> If suspend/resume does not work on my hardware, what's the best way to gather all the needed data for others to debug it?
<bdmurray> crimsun: the problem being only outputting sound to the headphone jack?
<ffm>  (and then file a bug report on it)
<crimsun> bdmurray: yes.
<greg-g> ffm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI#head-2cb1e3f691b1b47302f5e9f2e4c55db5da6fd60c
<crimsun> (there are additional problems, like simultaneous output not being supported, and per-jack output level controls not supported, but those are beyond the scope of the bug)
<greg-g> ffm: that is a good start at least
<greg-g> ffm: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<ffm> Is there some table somewhere where people can put up "this , that, and the other thing work on my hardware, but not _that_"
<mrooney> ffm: I thought so, but I don't know where specifically
<greg-g> laptop specific: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<ffm> greg-g: desktops?
<greg-g> ffm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<greg-g> ffm: also, a relatively new project with that as its goal: http://dohickey-project.com/
<ffm> greg-g: hm... that's nonfree... but I'll try it.
<ffm> (cc-by-sa-nc
<greg-g> just the text on the site, the code should be gpl
<greg-g> ffm: and not to divert the topic, cc-by-sa-nc doesn't mean you can't use it fro commercial purposes, you just have to ask permission first (CC licenses are non-exclusionary)
<persia> greg-g: cc-by-sa-nc means you can't use it for commercial purposes under the cc-by-sa-nc license.  The act of asking permission renegotiates the license.
<greg-g> persia: right, you ask for a different license for your specific purpose. which doesn't negate the original license, just you get a special pass basically.  Anyways...........
<persia> greg-g: Maybe, but yes, Anyways....
<greg-g> :)
<secretlondon> well its still non free by all the normal standards
<secretlondon> if I have to ask then it's not much different from something under a non-CC license
<howapt> Trying to use GParted to shrink my vista partition and use the space for Ubuntu, only problem is... regardless if I sudo in, or su to root, when the program loads it shows keyrings next to the drives, and I cant edit anything
<greg-g> secretlondo: yeah, I was just sharing one aspect of CC licenses that some people don't know (how they aren't exclusive) I wasn't really arguing that it was totally free(dom)
<secretlondo> well most licenses are non exclusive, many people do seem to think that the non fre Cc licenses are better than they are
<greg-g> right
<secretlondo> eg I was looking for sounds for tuxpaint, and I came across the Free Sound project, all under a CC license (sampling plus). doesn't allow distribution of unmodified files. Non free by our standards
<RAOF> secretlondon: Doesn't allow distribution of _un_modified files?  So not only is it non-free by our standards, it's not distributable by us?
<secretlondon> very hard to to find actual free sounds, best there is is wikimedia commons. I've had to make my own tbh
<secretlondon> RAOF: I wouldn't touch anything on that site, just giving it as an example of "free" being used to describe non free stuff
<secretlondon> just because it's under _a_ creative commons license doesn't mean it's free
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Is there _any_ CC license which is DFSG free?
<secretlondon> we have cc-by-sa stuff in debian
<secretlondon> whether that breaks debian policy I dunno, I know that debian doesn't like the gfdl either, even without invariant sections
<secretlondon> cc-by-sa is the most copyleft of the cc licenses
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-13
<greg-g> secretlondon: what about just cc-by?
<greg-g> that version is making more headway in adoption (from what I've seen)
<greg-g> (for blogs by prominent people in academia, and educational resources also)
<greg-g> ie: the OpenCourseWare project I work with is all CC-BY (and the code is BSD)
<secretlondon> greg-g by is okay, but in free content land we generally prefer by-sa
<secretlondon> wikipedia says best practice is to dual license everything as by-sa and gfdl (which is what i do)
<greg-g> I thought there was something funky about the gfdl (I don't know what specifically, just a memory I have that I can't place)
<secretlondon> greg-g wikipedia would like to move to cc-by-sa tbh.
<greg-g> gotcha
<secretlondon> the prob with the gfdl is "invariant sections" which are non free, curiously the only docs I've ever seen with invariant sections have been from the free software foundation
<greg-g> thats what it was
<greg-g> I thought it had to do something with what the FSF was doing, but I wasn't sure so I didn't point any fingers :)
<greg-g> wow, move the "to do" to the right place in that sentence
<secretlondon> debian sees that as non free
<secretlondon> the prob with wikipedia is that once you decide on a license you are kinda stuck with it
<greg-g> right
<secretlondon> we need the fsf to co-operate as we'd like greater interoperability between the gfdl and cc-by-sa
<secretlondon> this is easier said than done
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> I can imagine
<howapt> all these acronyms really get me going
<howapt> please dont stop
<greg-g> well, if you have any ideas this summer than you want an insider's view on from CC, let me know, I'll be interning there
<secretlondon> greg-g cool!
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah :)  "community development" is what I'll be doing :)
<secretlondon> COOL
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> what about this bug?
<zyx386> #204757
<zyx386> i have this problem to
<hggdh> bug 204757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204757 in exim4 "package update-manager 1:0.87.12 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204757
<bdmurray> zyx386: which problem there seem to be 2 separate bugs in that report, one regarding exim4 and one regarding virtualbox-ose.
 * Hobbsee wonders when the bugsquad will write documentation, or mails to the mailing list, on how they view that MOTU should use launchpad for workflow bugs.
<artfwo> why cannot a MOTU bug just be tagged with a "motu-workflow" tag?
<Hobbsee> artfwo: because tags are evil, can't be set when filing a bug on the standard UI, add to the tag cloud, mainly.
<Hobbsee> and, iirc, aren't shown on the email interface either.
<Hobbsee> if they are in the bugmail, i don't think they're in the headers, which makes filtering harder.
<artfwo> yep, indeed
<Hobbsee> if those bugs actually got fixed, then yes, that probably is a decent solution - if the bugsquad could cope with having bugs it was specifically not to touch, which i've already been told demoralises new bugsquadees, because they can't touch everything, and do what they like to it.
<artfwo> Hobbsee: do you have an url with an example motu bug?
<Hobbsee> artfwo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secvpn/+bug/154730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154730 in secvpn "Please remove secvpn source and binary from Hardy" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Hobbsee> artfwo: for more, check things with ubuntu-archive or ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: tags do show up in bug e-mail headers now in the X-Launchpad-Bug-Tags header to be exact
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ahh, this must be new.  that's a good start.
<bdmurray> yeah, it came out one of the last couple of releases
<ScottK> Can tags be added via the email interface?
<bdmurray> ScottK: it looks like it 'tag foo bar' or 'tag -foo'
<ScottK> Then if it was agreed, it's be trivial to do for syncs since those are mostly done with requestsync, but most other workflow bugs are hand written.
<ScottK> If we all agreed that the priority was for making things easy for new triagers at the expense of making more work for developers, I don't see any problem with a tag approach.
<thekorn> good morning
<james_w> hi thekorn
<thekorn> bdmurray, can you please renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership
<thekorn> hey james_w
<askand> Hello, I uploaded a patch to solve a bug on launchpad, what is the next step?
<ScottK> askand: What bug?
<askand> ﻿ScottK:  bug 89936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89936 in gmail-notify "Gmail notifier crashes when new e-mail is found and the user are supposed to be alerted about it" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89936
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> askand: Why do you change meddelande to mail?
<ScottK> It seems that you've undone the translation.
<askand> ﻿ScottK: hm no..mail is used in Sweden to but it can be used as both plural an singular as opposit to meddelande that has to have meddelanden to be plural
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> askand: First, for those of us who don't speak Swedish it'd be good to note in the bug why you changed the string (what you just told me).
<askand> ﻿ ScottK: ok will do, well the reason I changed the string is not that I think mail is better or something but it works good and does not make the program crash
<ScottK> askand: Second, the next step would be to integrate the patch into a package update and produce a debdiff.  Are you interested in learning how to do that?
<askand> ﻿ ScottK: indeed, eager to learn :)
<ScottK> askand: Then you should join #ubuntu-motu and ask for help with that there.  That's a more appropriate channel for packaging discussions.
<askand> ﻿ScottK: thanks
<rio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/228154 -- Martin wrote he put the fixed version in hardy-proposed, but http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgphoto2/ doesn't have it :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228154 in libgphoto2 "Canon Digital IXUS 30 doesn't show up as PTP" [Medium,In progress]
<ogra> rio, patience is golden ;)
<ogra> it was uploaded less than 1h ago, give it time to build and propagate
<rio> time's money :P
<ogra> heh
<mrooney> hmm, does this affect Ubuntu: http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html
<james_w> mrooney: yes, you can expect more information soon.
<mrooney> okay, thanks
<ogra> fix was uploadeed already, packages are building
<mrooney> oh, how impressive
<ogra> the USN should come out during the day
<ccooke> mm
<ccooke> The tool on the Debian link to detect bad keys doesn't work on Hardy
<ccooke> I'm looking at it to see why
<jarlath> When I've gone as far as I can helping a reporter complete a report, what should I do next? I have such a case here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/223191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223191 in openssh "Lost keyboard in ssh connection in terminal" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> ccooke:  "close is not a valid DB_File macro at
<james_w> /home/pkern/dowkd.pl line 51" ?
<ccooke> james_w: that's the problem. Close isn't implemented in DB_File
<james_w> ccooke: I just saw that on debian-security@, I haven't tried it myself yet.
<james_w> presumably someone will post a fix there.
<ccooke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851/ - patch for dowkd.pl
<ccooke> ... except it isn't the right patch. Doh!
<ccooke> Hmm. Looks like it'll be equivalent, anyway.
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<qense> hello
<SwedeMike> oki, so openssh-server_1%3a4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3_i386.deb seems to be broken, known problem?
<SwedeMike> emplate #4 in /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates has a duplicate field "template" with new value "ssh/vulnerable_host_keys". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline.
<seb128> SwedeMike: is that gutsy? in which case yes
<SwedeMike> 7.10
<SwedeMike> ok.
<SwedeMike> goodie.
<seb128> SwedeMike: that's being worked
<SwedeMike> thanks.
<Pici> Is there a bug # for that issue?
<seb128> Pici: not sure, that has been mentioned several times on #ubuntu-devel but they didn't give bug numbers
<Pici> seb128: Yeah, I looked in that scrollback too
<seb128> bug #230003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230003 in openssh "gutsy: openssh-server won't install or upgrade: debconf error - /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates has a duplicate field "template"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230003
<Pici> seb128: great, thanks.
<greg-g> (don't answer if you don't have time/whatever): is that just a 386 issue, it installed fine for me but I'm on amd64
<Pici> greg-g: On Gutsy?
<greg-g> oh, thats gutsy, nevermind
 * greg-g missed the first word of the title of the bug, good job greg-g 
<greg-g> :)
<seb128> SwedeMike, Pici: they uploaded a gutsy-security fixed version now
<Pici> seb128: darn, I *just* had changed the #Ubuntu topic
<SwedeMike> seb128: yeah, installed it, seems fine.
<SwedeMike> let's see if my laptop works well as well
<SwedeMike> seems to work fine as well
<rpedro__> hello
<marnanel> hello
<rpedro__> :)
<thekorn_>  /nick thekorn
<thekorn_> urgh
<bdmurray> heh
<rpedro__> I have since the dist-upgrade to hardy, very slow performance in the gnome apps' file open/save dialog, and the alt-f2 Run dialog
<rpedro__> they take more than a few seconds after they display, to become usable, which wasn't the case before
<rpedro__> I want to report a bug, but don't know exactly what to file it under... :)
<qense> Were all the SSH keys in launchpad removed from the profiles?
<jdavies> qense: no
<Pici> As I understand it, not all ssh keys are comprimised
<jdavies> Pici: that didn't stop the alioth guys rm'ing them from existence :)
<LimCore> Pici: I wonder how big amount is
<thekorn> oh dear, this explains why bzr push/pull does not work for me
<qense> your key is vulnerable too!
<LimCore> dsa bug... how could this happen
<Pici> Hrm.. I guess LP did delete my key.
<geser> Pici: your ssh-key? see the openssl USN
<Pici> geser: I did, but ssh-vulnkey didnt tell me I was comprimised, and those should have been the same keys.  Oh well.
<Nafallo> or the openssh USN :-)
<gnomefreak> ssh-vulnkey and -a told me no command found
<geser> gnomefreak: openssh-client from -security already installed?
<Fallenou> hi, i wanna know if someone experienced a bug like mine : when pluging an ethernet wire , nothing appears in dmesg (no eth link up 100Mbps full-duplex message) and can do nothing with network interface.
<Fallenou> i posted this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230099 in ubuntu "nForce nvidia network driver can't link up when plugin wire" [Undecided,New]
<asac> Fallenou: gnome/kde?
<Fallenou> gnome
<Fallenou> but even if i try in a term i got nothing
<asac> Fallenou: go to system -> adminstration -> network ... and set your devices to "roaming mode"
<Fallenou> with ifconfig, dhclient etc ...
<asac> Fallenou: do you use network-manager?
<asac> if so, go the "roaming mode" path
<asac> at best try that first
<Fallenou> yes it is in roaming mode
<Fallenou> i tried roaming mode, dhcp mode, static ip mode
<Fallenou> but it does not detect when i plug a wire anyway
<Fallenou> even if my network configuration is wrong (which is not i did nothing special), it should print something in dmesg when i plug a wire
<Fallenou> i tested the same on my laptop under hardy too and it works well
<bdmurray> Fallenou: Have you tried checking it with ethtool?
<Fallenou> no :o
<asac> Fallenou: what are you running? gutsy?
<Fallenou> asac < everything is explained in the bug i posted
<Fallenou> i am using hardy
<Fallenou> it works on feisty, gutsy and windows XP
<Fallenou> bddebian < don't know how to use it to check :o
<Fallenou> bdmurray * sorry
<bdmurray> Fallenou: 'sudo ethtool eth0'
<Fallenou> bdmurray do i have to plug the wire to check this ?
<bdmurray> It will show whether or not a link is detected
<bdmurray> The results of the wire connected and not connected would be interesting
<Fallenou> ok i'm gonna test this with and without a wire and post it to launchpad
<bdmurray> great thanks!
<Fallenou> i'm testing( so i'm gonna disconnect :p)
<Fallenou> i'll be back right after the test :)
<Fallenou> see you soon
<asac> Fallenou: 1st you need to know if you are running network-manager
<asac> :(
<asac> well ... do what bdmurray says ;)
<Fallenou> asac < how to know that ?
<bdmurray> asac: Will n-m interfere with ethtool?
<Fallenou> i'm running gnome with nb-applet
<Fallenou> nm-applet*
<asac> Fallenou: yeah. then you definitly need to configure your interfaces as "roaming" ... otherwise nm will not manage your devices at all
<asac> paste your /etc/network/interfaces to be sure after that
<asac> then run sudo /etc/dbus-1/events.d/25NetworkManager restart
<Fallenou> i do all this before testing ethtool ? or after ?
<asac> wait a while, plug-in your network device ... wait ... plug out
<asac> then post your /var/log/syslog to the bug too
<asac> Fallenou: is independent from ethtool i would say
<Fallenou> ok
<Fallenou> i'm gonna do what you say, so
<asac> ethtool just dumps your interface settings
<Fallenou> see you in 5 min :p
<Fallenou> i'm back
<Fallenou> nothing changes in ethtool when i plug a wire
<Fallenou> samething in /var/log/syslog
<Fallenou> i'm gonna paste everything anyway ...
<asac> Fallenou: the idea was to restart network manager ;)
<asac> if you did that please attach syslog to bug
<Fallenou> yes i restarted the network manager
<asac> Fallenou: stupid question ... if you right click on the nm-applet ... is networking enabled ?
<Fallenou> yes it is
<asac> ok
<asac> syslog is the way to go then
<Fallenou> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14504557/syslog-while-pluging-in
<asac> well .. thats not the complete syslog
<Fallenou> no you want all of it ?
<asac> yes
<asac> often this is enough, but sometimes there are gems elsewhere ;)
<asac> especially i want the full restart cycle ;)
<Fallenou> ok i upload the entire file
<Fallenou> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14504616/syslog
<Fallenou> you have some logs about me pluggin in my USB key to get the content of the log uploaded on the web ^^
<asac> Fallenou: right on top network manager successfully connects
<asac> hmm well it tries to
<Fallenou> all before May 14 23:30:55 fixe avahi-daemon[5378]: Registering HINFO record with values 'I686'/'LINUX'. ?
<Fallenou> yea i see it in the log .... i 'm missing something ...
<asac> Fallenou: i suspect that your dhcp server is not running
<Fallenou> hum don't you think it would be a good idea to reboot with the wire plugged and to paste sur syslog without any command ?
<asac> Fallenou: does it work if you boot with wire plugged`?
<Fallenou> no it didn't :o
<asac> anyway ... you don't get an ip
<Fallenou> i can try again but i never managed to make it work
<asac> the interface is up properly
<Fallenou> where do you see that i don't get an ip ?
<asac> where are you connected to? eth0 or eth1?
<Fallenou> (it is correct but i don't find it in the log)
<Fallenou> asac < well i don't really know :p since my system can't tell me where a wire is connected
<Fallenou> i plug randomly the ethernet cable
<asac> yeah thats what you see in log
<asac> search for "now has a link" term
<asac> thats when NM detects that your port has a wire plugged in
<Fallenou> May 14 23:30:55 fixe avahi-daemon[5378]: Registering new address record for 157.159.43.64 on eth0.IPv4.
<Fallenou> it is my good ip
<asac> thats a fallback ip
<Fallenou> it worked no ?
<asac> no
<Fallenou> no that's my ip actually
<asac> avahi is something else
<Fallenou> the ip the dhcp is to give me
<Fallenou> with this mac adress
<asac> that calls for trouble
<asac> i mean thats a zero conf ip ... a dhcp server shouldn't hand that out
<Fallenou> 157.159.*.* is my university network
<Fallenou> 43 is my VLAN
<Fallenou> and 64 my number on the local network
<asac> hmm
<Fallenou> i'm sure it's my ip
<Fallenou> 100%
<Fallenou> * [Fallenou] (n=Fallen@sionneau-lap.maisel.int-evry.fr): void brain(void) { }
<Fallenou> look at where i'm speaking you from :p
<Fallenou> since i'm on my laptop it's a different ip but nearly the same
<Fallenou> fallen@laptop:~$ host sionneau-lap.maisel.int-evry.fr
<Fallenou> sionneau-lap.maisel.int-evry.fr has address 157.159.43.45
<Fallenou> asac < any idea ? :x
<asac> no ... i guess you have no dhcp setup ;)
<asac> and this avahi thing is broken
<asac> does network manager believe you are connected when that avahi-daemon gets your IP ?
<Fallenou> i think no but i'm not sure :o
<Fallenou> i'm gonna try rebooting with wire plugged ....
<Fallenou> and copy the syslog and everything :p
<Fallenou> see you in 5 min
<Fallenou> i got something interesting ...
<Fallenou> a normal boot with wired plugged before switching on the computer : http://pastebin.com/m35c57248
<Fallenou> this time ethtool says is HAS a wire :)
<Fallenou> but the ip adress is ... wrong o_o
<Fallenou> asac understand something ? :p me i don't :(
 * asac looking
<asac> Fallenou: your problem really is dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<asac> and then avahi kicks in
<Fallenou> yes
<asac> 00:32:27 fixe avahi-autoipd(eth1)[6151]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd'
<Fallenou> but dhcp should give me an ip ... :(
<asac> most likely you don't have a dhcp driven network then
<Fallenou> sure i have
<asac> but something avahi driven ;)
<Fallenou> it works with dhcp on my laptop
<Fallenou> it works with dhcp with windows XP
<asac> could you get a log from there?
<Fallenou> it worked with dhcp on gutsy and feisty
<Fallenou> what ?
<asac> from a working gutsy setup for instance
<asac> to compare
<asac> maybe avahi just works there ;)
<Fallenou> i don't have any gutsy setup
<Fallenou> but i can give you a log from my laptop :)
<Fallenou> which use the same wire cable (plugged in the same wall socket)
<Fallenou> the only difference is the mac adress :p
<asac> Fallenou: and that is what?
<asac> hardy 2?
<Fallenou> yes hardy :)
<Fallenou> May 14 00:36:51 laptop dhclient: bound to 157.159.43.45 -- renewal in 39941 seconds.
<Fallenou> May 14 00:36:51 laptop dhclient: DHCPOFFER of 157.159.43.45 from 157.159.43.1
<Fallenou> got somethings like that
<Fallenou> i am pasting the entire syslog, but it's complex since i oftent disconnect reconnect the wire to test on the other computer =)
<Fallenou> anyway here it is : http://pastebin.com/mb8eb0c2
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-14
<Fallenou> asac < you see ? it's what it should be :p
<asac> yeah ... maybe a bios thing?
<asac> i have the same ethernet driver here and it works like a charm
<Fallenou> hum but how do you explain that it works well on windows XP and gutsy ?
<Fallenou> without touching the bios meanwhile
<asac> hard to say ;)
<Fallenou> =)
<Fallenou> is it possible ? ^^
<asac> everything is possible :)
<asac> Fallenou: when did you upgrade to hardy?
<Fallenou> on monday
<Fallenou> but when i saw that it didn't work well (for the network) i installed from scratch with Hardy ISO CD
<Fallenou> the same day
<Fallenou> so it's not anymore an upgrade
<asac> Fallenou: do you get any process with ps -eaf | grep dhcdbd
<asac> ?
<Fallenou> yes
<Fallenou> one
<Fallenou> root 5443 1 0 00:31 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/dhcdbd --system
<Fallenou> is it normal asac ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i assigned your bug to kernel package now
<asac> i'd try to update bios and hope that its that.
<asac> but that is just me ;)
<Fallenou> ok thank :)
<Fallenou> do you think i should remove/change/add some more information/file on the bug page ?
<asac> no. if they need more information, they will probably ask
<Fallenou> ok i will check the page everyday
<Fallenou> thank you for your help and your time :)
<Fallenou> 'im gonna borrow some network card tomorrow ^^
<asac> maybe a good idea ;)
<Fallenou> :)
<Fallenou> thanks a lot, really
<asac> np. sorry for being not more helpful ;)
<Fallenou> you gimme your time that's the best you could do :)
<Fallenou> good evening/night/morning
<Fallenou> i'm going to bed =)
<Deniz_Ogut> Hello is there anyone who can help me to decide what to do related with a vedy important bug related with xubuntu, Turkish locale. There's a report in launchpad written bya non-Turkish friend but some other people marked it as a duplicate of another bug; for me this is not the case. Would you please mentor me what to do?
<JohnPhys> anyone having issues with the update to openssh-server on gutsy?
<RAOF> JohnPhys: What sort of issues?
<Savago> @all: anyone out there playing with bluetooth services? It seems that SDP is lacking somethings... it breaks with most of clients using serial port profile (ID list 0x1101).
<RAOF> Your (stupidly compromised) SSH public key being denied?
<RAOF> Deniz_Ogut: If you believe the bugs are not the same you can unmark it as a duplicate.  At the same time, you should provide information on the bug (which you are removing the duplicate status of) as to why you believe it to not be a duplicate.
<Deniz_Ogut> @RAOF: Thank you. I'll do so.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965/
<RAOF> JohnPhys: Hm.  I haven't seen that; it's possible that the update is broken.  Have you checked launchpad?
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  closest I can find is Bug #230147, but that bug is for hardy, which worked for me this morning.  I'm having issues with the gutsy package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230147 in openssh "package openssh-server 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230147
<RAOF> JohnPhys: Hardy works for me, too.  I'd suggest filing a new bug, with /var/log/dpkg* and other such goodies.
<JohnPhys> Should I mark it at as a security issue, since the update is a security-related one I think?  Or not?
<Savago> I just found the bug (#227429). Is anyone working on this?
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  Looks like the fix is already up ( Bug #230003 )  Odd that that didn't show up when I searched "openssh-server" but showed up in the bug report.  I guess I have to wait for the fix to trickle over to the mirror I use.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230003 in openssh "gutsy: openssh-server won't install or upgrade: debconf error - /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates has a duplicate field "template"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230003
<RAOF> JohnPhys: Maybe your mirror hasn't sync'd the new version yet?
<RAOF> JohnPhys: Gah.  EWRONGCONTEXT.  Sorry.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  It's all right, they'll get it soon enough, I can wait for the update.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  as far as the ssh security vulnerability, I'm a little confused on the announcement:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2008-May/000705.html  Is there anything I have to do besides upgrade the package?  Will that automatically re-generate the keys that are generated upon installation of openssh?
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  I understand that if I manually generated any key pairs, those need to be regenerated, but what about automatically generated ones?
<RAOF> Installing the package will automatically regenerate your server's host key.
<RAOF> Everything else is up to you.
<techno_freak> JohnPhys, it automatically regenrates the keys, but it's better to do it manually again
<RAOF> techno_freak: Which keys?  AIUI, it's just the host key it'll touch?
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  Ok.  I already removed my public ssh keys from the various servers I had them on.
<techno_freak> RAOF, when it regenerates and again i test it with the dowkd.pl, it reports it to be weak
<techno_freak> RAOF, i meant the user keys
<RAOF> techno_freak: The package won't regenerate user's ssh keys; it can't.
<techno_freak> RAOF, ah ok
<RAOF> _Only_ the server's host key will be regenerated.  Any keypairs you've got need manual intervention.
<JohnPhys> RAOF, techno_freak:  Thanks for the clarification.  Good thing I only have one set of user keys.
<techno_freak> :)
<gnomefreak> geser: yes i do i have already fixed my ssh key
<LimCore> how to report a general bug that ubuntu fails
<LimCore> how to see bug number 2?
<LimCore> community needs reality check
<LimCore> some people from ubuntu/debian call "trolldot" and gentoo trolls
<LimCore> while ssh bug was introduced solely by debian team (afaik right?)
<techno_freak> LimCore, what is your problem?
<LimCore> techno_freak: X crashes easly
<LimCore> let me check will it crash now as well after disabling compiz totally (uninstall)
<techno_freak> LimCore, file a bug for us to help it get solved
<LimCore> sigh
<LimCore> techno_freak: ok.
<james_w> LimCore: is there something you are doing to make it crash?
<LimCore> james_w: one sec.
<LimCore> yes, go to http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/04/30/1822237.shtml
<LimCore> click on  "One post"
<LimCore> there is this really long pidgin page.  scroll around up and down a bit
<LimCore> works on nvidia (glx-new) amd64 bit
<LimCore> "One comment"
<techno_freak> is it your X crash or Firefox crash? neither for me
<james_w> LimCore: Firefox 3?
<LimCore> james_w: yes
<LimCore> entire X crashes
<techno_freak> LimCore, you mean it freezes up?
<LimCore> no, it crashes (resets)
<LimCore> Im back at login screen
<LimCore> Im a devel, I know difference crash vs freez =)
<techno_freak> hmm, i saw a similar bug
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/230183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230183 in firefox "crashes, and resets X (back to login screen)" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> do you also often find important bugs in ubuntu?
<Yur1> hello
<Yur1> could anybody help me with understanding of acpi-handling in hardy?
<LimCore> can anyone comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230180 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230180 in ubuntu "ubuntu needs better QA since major components have big number of serious bugs" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> LimCore: I'd comment that it's probably going to be marked invalid.
<RAOF> By the title, but I'll read it first.
<RAOF> LimCore: Basically, that's not very useful.
<LimCore> what other way to confince ubuntu to put more effor in qa?
<LimCore> I reported or confirmed number of such critical yet important bugs... I can link to them there
<LimCore> the point
<LimCore> is to look for systemic, strategic solution.
<RAOF> Any suggestions?
<LimCore> as I written there
<LimCore> Perhaps it would be nice to create teams dedicated solely to
<LimCore> 1. fixing in any way bugs in critical components. Workaround, older version, patch - no matter what but it really should Just Work
<LimCore> 2. and a team reviewing security related code, especially in main systems like openssh
<RAOF> We _already_ fix things when we can.
<LimCore> I know.  therefore: "Since Ubuntu is backed up by real company, perhaps it would be possible to invest more into increasing such teams."
<RAOF> Basically, your suggestion boils down to "do what you have been doing, except better".
<LimCore> right
<RAOF> And "make Canonical hire more Ubuntu devs" is not a bug in Ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> LimCore: find more people.  do it.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: simple, no?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: no
<LimCore> Hobbsee: but I like RAOF's way
<LimCore> hire more devels
<Hobbsee> LimCore: then don't complain, unless you're either going to a) contribute useful effort to the project, or b) contribute money.
<LimCore> b)
<Hobbsee> go on, then.
<LimCore> :)
<LimCore> can someone uninvalid my bug report, when I post interesting idea for a solution there?
<LimCore> (I dont want to univalid my own bug)
<Hobbsee> is it actually a bug?
<Hobbsee> sounds like something for the idea storm, or a mailing list, or something.
<LimCore> any www gate to mailing list for this purpose?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, no.
<Hobbsee> www.hotmail.com / www.gmail.com ....
<Hobbsee> webmail.isp.com ...
<techno_freak> LimCore, try brainstorm for it rather than launchpad ;)
<LimCore> techno_freak: url?
<techno_freak> LimCore, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<LimCore> nice
<LimCore> it doenst share login with lunchpad?
<stgraber> LimCore: nope, not yet
<LimCore> after bootup,  VT-1 contains trash  "kernel alive"  "kernel direct mapping" text.   anyone knows that bug?
<LimCore> how to report it, against what package? kernel?
 * LimCore reported it in kernel,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/230204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230204 in linux-source-2.6.22 "after bootup, VT-1 virtual terminal contains trash "kernel alive" text" [Undecided,New]
<copyofjohan> #205919
<copyofjohan> hi, I hope I dont disturbe you to much, but I really need a workaround for this bug 205919. Do you have an idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205919 in brasero "Brasero and nautilus-cd-burner cannot burn 4GiB file to DVD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205919
<asac> bdmurray: can you please extend bugcontrol-membership of fta?
<asac> mail doesnt provide that option for him ... or he lost that mail
<LimCore> since ubuntu have so many epic failures, like kformula (unusable in 8.04)
<LimCore> how about providing easy way to install&use previous version of given program
<LimCore> or perhaps this should be done by QA teams... if given appl is too buggy, then put the downgraded version as officiall one (so on aptitute upgrade clients will install the older but usable version)
<Hobbsee> apt-get install foo=1.3.4
 * Hobbsee suggests reading before advocating solutions, and also dropping the "people are incompetent" mentality.
<LimCore> the point is to allow both versions at once on one box
<LimCore> foo-1.3.4  foo-2.0  and foo is a symlink to one of them
<seb128> what about fix the issues which make the thing unusable rather?
<Hobbsee> seb128: that requires work, rather than just throwing other people's money at the problem, so LimCore doesn't want to do that.
<LimCore> seb128: that will take months at avarage
<LimCore> "throwing other people's money at the problem" ?
<Hobbsee> sure.  you were talking about it earlier
<seb128> there is no reason new versions should be that broken
<Hobbsee> "just get canonical to hire more developers and qa people"
<LimCore> Hobbsee: using MY money
<seb128> downgrading is not a real solution
<Hobbsee> LimCore: oh good.
<LimCore> seb128: kformula. I used it for 10 seconds and found 2 ciricail bugs
<LimCore> seb128: can't export to SVG, and can't read own native format .kfo
<LimCore> Hobbsee: does the above entitle a bit "people are incompetent" mentality
<seb128> seems to be a crappy software if they roll new version without testing if it can open things
<LimCore> seb128: I just want to export one simple mathml into svg :'(  and it seems impossible in ubuntu... any other appl does that?  other seem to export only to gif and pdf
<Hobbsee> interestingly, there don't appear to be any bugs for it on launchpad.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: that is indeed interesting, as ~10 bugs showed up while I was reporting mine as possible duplicates
<Hobbsee> nothing open, anyway
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice?field.searchtext=kforumla&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_
<Hobbsee> package=
<Hobbsee> yay, launchpad.
<LimCore> kformulas is part of koffice
<LimCore> kformula is part of koffice
<Hobbsee> yes, it is.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/61189
<ubottu> LimCore: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Hobbsee> ah, drat, i can't spell.
<LimCore> actually, can someone please confirm my bug?
<LimCore> formula is simple:  1. start kformula  2. type in "2+2"   3. file-export test.svg
 * LimCore 8.04 amd64
<LimCore> my bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/230243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230243 in koffice "export to svg fails" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> 1.6.5....that's the kde3 branch, isn't it?
<LimCore> yes
<LimCore> I will test -kde4 in a moment
<Hobbsee> that's probably why it's not getting much attention from upstream.
<LimCore> it is a rare occasion that one application can be trivially installed in 2 versions at once.   My idea was to allow that always easly, not just for kde3/4 transition
<seb128> LimCore: there is no easy way to do that and that would be lot of extra work for few win
<seb128> little win rather
<Hobbsee> O.O
 * Hobbsee marks an upstream bug.  without pain!
<LimCore> Hobbsee: related to kformula or other topic?
<LimCore> kformula-kde4 doesnt work as well.. they simple removed the export to SVG.........
<Hobbsee> LimCore: added an upstream bug to one of your kformula
<LimCore> \o/
<Hobbsee> LimCore: interestingly, http://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&long_desc_type=allwordssubstr&long_desc=&product=kformula&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&votes=&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailcc2=1&emailtype2=substring&email2=&changedin=&chfieldfrom=&chfieldto=Now&chfieldvalue=&
<Hobbsee> order=Importance&cmdtype=doit is the only stuff filed for kformula, that's open.
<LimCore> I'm a happy when without any reading and with people are incopetent mentallity I still manage to report meaningfull bugs.
<LimCore> ok seriously.  Can I at all export mathML file to SVG using ubuntu?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I dont understant what you ment by last statement
<Hobbsee> dunno.  check google.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: that query is all the stuff in the kde bugtracker that's open, for kformula
<LimCore> http://tinyurl.com/6377xh
<seb128> LimCore: try asking on #ubuntu, there is lot of softwares in universe and some people might use mathml there
<LimCore> seb128: I ask on serveral channels and searched in synaptic
<LimCore> it seems that no.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: no one does kde questions, btw.
<seb128> you can try abiword, it seems abiword-plugins uses libgtkmathview
<LimCore> seb128: good idea
<seb128> otherwise libgtkmathview-bin might have some tools to do that
<Hobbsee> LimCore: and it's not an area, so far, that canonical has wanted to invest in further, and doesn't seem like it will in future.
<LimCore> you are saying this in reference to what? to investing into say kde bugfixes?
<Hobbsee> your open question on kdebase, about compiz.
<Hobbsee> oh
<LimCore> oh right
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> effectively
<LimCore> I was thinking
<LimCore> you know vim model?
<LimCore> pay for vim to vote what to fix
<LimCore> (or develop)
<Hobbsee> i'm sure you could contract someone to work on kde for you, if you wished.
<LimCore> I can just donate myself, but without organized action its ineffective
<LimCore> exacly.  one person with 100 usd  -vs- 100000 ubuntu users * 10 usd
<Hobbsee> so, organise it.
<LimCore> what do you think about this idea
<Hobbsee> sounds good, if someone actually does it.
<LimCore> example: in 2012 5.000.000 linux users payed 5*5.000.000 usd annual license. 15% goes to KDE 5% to kernel 5% to compiz/xgl/etc  [...] 0.004% to kformula   etc
<Hobbsee> go ahead and organise it, then :)
<LimCore> ok
<LimCore> in the meantime, do you think its justified that I think that kformula ubuntu developer REALLY did a bad, bad job?
<LimCore> U are a devel right? can you set importance of this bug?
<seb128> you assume that there is a kformula ubuntu developer which might not be the case
<LimCore> Latest release:  1:1.6.3-5ubuntu2
<LimCore> Uploaded By:  Jonathan Riddell
<seb128> upstream did a bad job rolling a buggy new version
<LimCore> Maintainer:Maintainer:  Ubuntu Core Developers  Ubuntu Core Developers
 * LimCore stupid mouse button
<seb128> welcome to the kde world, koffice is not only kformula I guess
<jdavies> LimCore: doesn't mean he wrote it
<Hobbsee> LimCore: you don't get it.  for the most part, the ubuntu developers don't work on the individual apps.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I really do know that
<Hobbsee> seb128: and neither is kde koffice :)
<seb128> updating the source package doesn't mean working on all the softwares is ships
<jdavies> LimCore: look under Help -> About KFormula for the dev names
 * LimCore makes a bitter joke what happens when distro devels apply own patches for dsa  (well ok, thats debian)
 * Hobbsee makes a bitter joke about users who try to manage everything from their armchairs, and are very happy to throw blame around, seeing as they pay money, so zomg everyhting should be fixed for me, right now.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i wonder if i can add a filter on listadmin.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: if in this case user is not entitled to complain, then when?
<seb128> complaining is not really constructive
<Hobbsee> LimCore: sure, you can complain.  whether people help you is an interesting question.  especially if you're blaming everyone.
<seb128> make sure to report issues that's constructive
<LimCore> but I see your point Hobbsee. and I dont know what can I realistically do to fix things.. I'm not rich to sponsor entire team to fix all buggs I find
<Hobbsee> or at least, people who's fault it isn't.
<seb128> well, complaining that other people don't do that either will not fix those issues
<seb128> report the issues you find and try to provide require details
<LimCore> I do all the time
<seb128> and try writting a patch if you really want to contribute
<askand> Hi, what are the chanses that bug 147883 will get into hardy-proposed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147883 in rhythmbox "Songs that have a space in their path are not imported automatically from watched music folders" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147883
<LimCore> then I wait... and wait, and....
<seb128> askand: I've a hardy update on my disk, I'm just waiting for upstream feedback for the patch I attached to bugzilla
<Hobbsee> 100 / 700 done!
<askand> ﻿ seb128: nice, thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<LimCore> kformula-kde4 seem to not have at all SVG export. am I doing something wrong?  perhaps I should report that too?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: do us all a favour, and report it on bugs.kde.org
<Hobbsee> the developers are there, who actually code the app
<LimCore> ok
<LimCore> ok I tried abiword
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/187034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187034 in gtkmathview "AbiWord-2.4 crashes when inserting LaTeX" [Undecided,New]
<bddebian> Boo
<geser> foo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: you may want to get https://launchpad.net/~sebastian-ro to do something more useful - looks like he's deciding to mark sync and merge bugs as wishlist.  i'm sure you can find other bugs which are far more useful for him to look at, which no one else has seen.
<Hobbsee> people wasting their time is never a good idea :\
<pck-chem> He's probably doing it out of ignorance, I had no idea dev's used launchpad to track their work until the recent email exchange on the mailing list :/
<Hobbsee> likely.
<Hobbsee> of course, the way to stop people being ignorant is to write documentation warning them what not to touch.
<pck-chem> We'll, I
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: that's the thing.  we've had 3 contributors in the past couple of weeks who have been repeatedly changing those types of bugs.  yet out of all the bugs, they're only a small part.
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: i'm starting to think that they're going out and looking for them, because, as you rightly point out, most people don't know about them, and most people don't touch them
<Hobbsee> the chances of multiple people managing to find a whole chunk of bugs that they should be ignoring, which are only a small subset of the reported bugs is quite low.  yet multiple people manage.
<Hobbsee> and there are still stacks of bugs that people aren't seeing.
<pck-chem> Hobbsee:  Well, I understand, but I'm not getting into it anymore than the emails have already. My personal opinion is that people shouldn't even bother with that kind of stuff when there are hundred of unpackaged/totally untriaged bugs but I can see both sides of the issue here.
<Hobbsee> exactly!
<thekorn> Hobbsee, out of curiosity: can you please give me a bug number of a bug this guy messed up
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ^
<Hobbsee> launchpad isn't letting me see the exact ones.
<thekorn> all bugs he marked as wishlist have none of these dev-teams subscribed
<norsetto> [16:16] <norsetto> seems like somebody had the great idea to mass-create needs-packaging bugs for all lp hosted projects
<norsetto> [16:27] <norsetto> scottk: and there is already somebody busy filing them all as wishlist ... so much so for bug triaging
<james_w> Hobbsee: you said sync/merge bugs, but this time the discussion started with needs-packaging, did he move on to others?
<Hobbsee> james_w: oh, even better.
<Hobbsee> that's the one category i didn't put in.
 * Hobbsee can see all the importance-only changes, but not bugs that they were added to.
<Hobbsee> silly advanced search.
<Hobbsee> oh well.  i'm sure that if he wants to create bugs for every piece of software on launchpad that's not in the archives, he can.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure there's more useful stuff for him to be doing, though.
<Hobbsee> as long as he closes them when the software packages get added to ubuntu, whether those be syncs, etc, or whatever.
<Hobbsee> so he's not adding to bug cruft, instead of triaging it.
<james_w> Hobbsee: there are two people here, one is adding the bugs, the other is wishlisting them and adding the needs-packaging tag.
<Hobbsee> fun.
<Hobbsee> the first is wasting his time, effectively, and the second could find more productive things to do, if the first stopped.
<hggdh> thekorn: see bug 230234 for an example of what Hobbsee is talking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230234 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] stompboxes" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230234
<norsetto> and apparently none of the two checks for dupes, I can see at least two ....
<Hobbsee> norsetto: which means that any doc probably wouldn't have helped, as they clearly didn't read it anyway.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: ^^ agree :-(
<Hobbsee> in which case, does something get done about them, before they become more kmos-like?
<hggdh> this, I guess, is a question for bdmurray and ogasawara_. I do not have ways of reaching them (none that I have seen publishes email addresses).
<hggdh> but I have a bug Seb Rode subscribed to -- I can add a comment asking him to come here
<pck-chem> SHIT
<pck-chem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<pck-chem> sorry for the curse
<pck-chem> check that out
<hggdh> well, the good part is only a few got set to wishlist ;-)
<pck-chem> What are those bugs doing on my "These need triaged" search
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: close them, with "if you want to package them, feel free, else you're just creating needless cruft"
<Hobbsee> :P
<hggdh> Hobbsee: now a question for you -- please do not get me wrong: how can bug triagers decide what is a legitimate needs-packaging, and what is not?
<qense> hello
<Hobbsee> hggdh: they're all "legitimate"
<pck-chem> qense: Hi
<Hobbsee> hggdh: however, creating bugs for them, when they're mostly synced from debian, etc, anyway, and when relatively get in thru ubuntu, just adds to ubuntu bug cruft, as no ubuntu people are actually looking to package them, and to close those bugs.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: so, is there any point in filing them, and/or keeping them open?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: particularly when there's no rationale for why we might want them there, etc.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: also, filing needs-packaging bugs for everything in the FOSS world will never scale.
<Hobbsee> (in terms of everything getting packaged)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: and as was said above, they're not even checking for dupes now - are they planning to coem back every release, and see if we've gotten the package from debian?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: the new packages from debian are on an autosync.
<pck-chem> Would anyone seriously mind if I "Invalidated" them all because this is not what launchpad is for?
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: not at all.
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: if you do it by mail, you should be able to kill them all in one hit.
<pck-chem> Hows that?
<Hobbsee> suggest that the guy follows <insert docs here> and works on <random list of bugs>
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneInterface or something.
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface
<Hobbsee> it changed names.
<pck-chem> Just making sure we're on the same topic, you want me to close bugs like #230281 because they have no place in launchpad right?
<pck-chem> ﻿230281
<Hobbsee> bug 230281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230281 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] dynamite-game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230281
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: because there are other ways to track them, it's unfeasible to file that everything needs packaging, and that these bugs don't get automatically closed if someone in debian packages them, which is often the case, yes.
<pck-chem> Thats what I was thinking, I just wanted to make sure not to massively piss someone off because I closed 30 of their "bugs"
<Hobbsee> oh, i'm sure you'll annoy him.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: I understand the rationale, and I agree with it -- but I am (was) a developer also
<Hobbsee> but, if he's going to proceed on a useless path like that, the only real option is that he gets frustrated :)
<Hobbsee> the more he does of it, the more he gets frustrated.
<pck-chem> We'll like I said I think it needs to happen I just wanted to make sure someone would have my back if crap hit the fan.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: true.
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: yeah, we will.
<hggdh> but I think we need a a bit more of documenting on the "filling [needs-packaging] bugs
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: mind you, if he hasn't read bugsquad docs, he likely wouldn't be able to read or use enough thought to know how to complain :)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: true.  MOTU has some on it.  However, bugsquad and documentation.....
<Hobbsee> hggdh: you have to get them to agree to it at UDS, else they'll just revert it.
<Hobbsee> like they did with my edit.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: it is not only bugsquad, but the whole process that will have to be revisited. I think this is partially due to the success we had on Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> likely
<pck-chem> hggdh: Agreed
<Hobbsee> there were discussions in sevilla about it.  unfortunately, little fo it came out
<pck-chem> I see this as a problem with a non-traditional use of launchpad, not a problem with bugsquad.
<Hobbsee> yet no one's actually proposed a better solution.
<Hobbsee> it would be nice if launchpad grows a workflow thing, and we can convert bugs to workflows, etc.
<hggdh> pck-chem: I agree... and perhaps this was why Hobbsee's edit was reverted
<pck-chem> and I understand, which is why I said before I see both sides :)
<Hobbsee> OTOH, that wouldn't happen for at least a couple of years.
<Hobbsee> so finding a solution *now* is a good idea.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: 100% with you
<hggdh> Hobbsee: unfortunately I will not participate in UDS
<Hobbsee> hggdh: why?
<pck-chem> Couldn't we just make "ubuntu-workflow" a "package" and just report all workflows against that instead of Ubuntu?
<hggdh> Hobbsee: (1) far from me; (2) business conflicts; (3) remember, I am an "incognito" ;-)
<pck-chem> Its another non-traditional use, but it would keep devs and bugs from mixing in the Ubuntu package.
<pck-chem> *project not package excuse me
<hggdh> pck-chem: LP *can* be used this way, all we need is rules and -- perhaps -- a new status (and corresponding finite-machine changes)
<james_w> pck-chem: it's an interesting idea.
<pck-chem> hggdb: True but canonical would have to dig into launchpad's internals do you think that could happen on a timely basis?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: pity.  although i doubt that tehy'd insist on real names.
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: giving devs 2 places to check when doing anything.  great.
<Hobbsee> pck-chem: (they check for existing bugs, too)
<hggdh> pck-chem: it can -- after all, that's the whole idea on having Lp in the first place
<Hobbsee> it's also an abuse of packages
<hggdh> Hobbsee: yes... given my experience on both sides of the fence, I think I could help
<pck-chem> Hobbsee: Like I said <--lowley triager. Just throwing out ideas.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: it is indeed an abuse of packages, but the current dev usage is also an abuse of bugs ;-) we need to find a common ground
<pck-chem> hggdh: Thanks, what I was attempting to express.
<hggdh> Hobbsee: in fact -- *where* is the next UDS? I cannot find it online...
<james_w> hggdh: Prague
<james_w> if you mean the one next week.
<hggdh> james_w: thanks. Indeed, quite far from Dallas, TX :-) and I am back from Paris for good :-(
<hggdh> (darn! I *was in Prague last November!)
<james_w> hggdh: when we were all in Boston, MA? :-)
<pck-chem> anyone know what to report bad iso's against? I've always just passed these over. bug 230189 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230189 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 amd64 image file distrubuted is currupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230189
<bdmurray> pck-chem: I'm looking at the bug but it seems unlikely
<stgraber> the images are ok, so I would blame the user's burning software
<bdmurray> They should check the md5sum of the iso they downloaded
<stgraber> looks like the problem here is Roxio giving errors, so clearly not an Ubuntu bug
<bdmurray> And it'd be helpful if you found out the url that used to download it
<pck-chem> They said three different sites, three different softwares failed. Thats why I felt this was possibly legitimate
<ffm> pck-chem: They have a bad burner.
<bdmurray> ffm: They said 3 different systems
<ffm> bdmurray: Ah.
<stgraber> bdmurray: packing your stuff for Prague ? :)
<pck-chem> Again my question, should I report it against a certain package? or just leave it Ubuntu?
<ogra> stgraber, who is not :)
<bdmurray> stgraber: yep
<stgraber> ogra: those not coming to FOSSCamp :)
<ogra> ah, well, they can package later :)
<ogra> *pack
<ogra> .oO(to much work in my head)
<bdmurray> pck-chem: just leave it to Ubuntu but it'd be good to get some more information out of the reporter
<pck-chem> bdmurray: roger. Quick question I've been meaning to apply for bugcontrol can you handle that now or should I send the email?
<bdmurray> pck-chem: Could you e-mail it to me?  I should be packing now.
<pck-chem> bdmurray: Sure, have fun in prague.
<greg-g> need assitance on bug 198292 , specifically, should I mark this as an intrepid milestone so it gets looked at/fixed before that round of dist-upgrading?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198292 in motion "Hardy upgrade - motion halts upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198292
<bdmurray> greg-g: This is affects gutsy2hardy too right?
<greg-g> bdmurray: correct
<greg-g> and I just took a look at all bugs reported against motion, there are at least 3 other dupes there
<bdmurray> So it might be good to have it looked at for 8.04.1
<greg-g> ah, yeah, forgot about that release
<greg-g> so should I milestone it?
<bdmurray> So you could nominate it for Hardy, and I'll approve it.
<greg-g> will do
<greg-g> and done
<bdmurray> then you could milestone the Hardy task or I'll do it
<LucidFox> seb128: reuploaded f-spot debdiff
<greg-g> to 8.04.1 correct?
<seb128> LucidFox: thanks
<pck-chem> How long does it normally take malone to respond to email commands? I've waited about 15 minutes now and received neither a failure or success message.
<bdmurray> greg-g: right and it seems status and importance aren't inheriteed
<bdmurray> pck-chem: did you gpg sign the e-mail?
<pck-chem> bdmurray: Yessir. The help said if I didn't I would at least receive a failure email.
<bdmurray> pck-chem: if you pastebin the e-mail I could look at it.  15 minutes should be enough
<greg-g> bdmurray: done
<pck-chem> bdmurray: Pastebin ?
<greg-g> bdmurray: thanks for taking the time, I know you're busy
<greg-g> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<greg-g> pck-chem: ^
<pck-chem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12076/
<bdmurray> pck-chem: What e-mail address did you send it to?
<pck-chem> 230127@bugs.launchpad.net
<pck-chem> bug 230127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230127 in sound-recorder "Sound recorder doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230127
<pck-chem> whoops
<pck-chem> bug 230271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230271 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] dbp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230271
<pck-chem> went dsylexic there.
<bdmurray> what is your launchpad username?
<pck-chem> Patrick Kilgore
<bdmurray> pck-chem: is the gpg key you signed your mail with the same one in launchpad?
<pck-chem> bdmurrary: Yes sir.
<LimCore> btw, are all developers needed to create new ssh keys?
<ffm> LimCore: Yepper.
<ffm> LimCore: Assuming you were affected.
<LimCore> I ment ubuntu developers
<LimCore> will they all create new keys
<ffm> LimCore: Yeah, assuming _they_ were affected.
<LimCore> for themselves when managing ubuntu repository
<ffm> LimCore: Packages are signed with gpg, so no compromise there.
<Pici> LP removed the ssh keys.
<ffm> LimCore: Repos are intergrated with lp's ssh key manager.
<ffm> It's very nice actually.
<bdmurray> pck-chem: hmm, I'm not sure then
<pck-chem> bdmurray: Old fashioned way I guess. Thanks for trying.
<bdmurray> pck-chem: I'm not certain marking that bug as Invalid is the best idea
<pck-chem> bdmurray: What should happen then? We had about a half hour discussion earlier. This guy is cluttering up launchpad.
<hggdh> pck-chem: this bug 230127 is interesting... needs-packaging for something that does not even have code available
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230127 in sound-recorder "Sound recorder doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230127
<hggdh> darn it! now it is _my_ time to go dyslexic
<pck-chem> lol
<bdmurray> My concern is there is a lot of documentation in the wiki that says filing a needs-packaging bug is the right thing to do
<pck-chem> All of these submissions are confusing, unpackage, and taking up a lot of real estate on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<pck-chem> Which is the primary link for finding unpacked/new bugs
<hggdh> bdmurray: how can we package something that does not even been written yet?
<hggdh> s/does/has/
<bdmurray> My point was more the idea of closing needs-packaging bugs as Invalid
<hggdh> yes, I agree, and I asked Hobbsee the same -- how can bug-triagers mess with dev stuff?
<bdmurray> pck-chem: If you added importance not wishlist to your query would that help.
<bdmurray> I could wishlist the needs-packaging bugs fairly quickly
<pck-chem> bdmurray: I got this link from the wiki, should I update it there as well?
<pck-chem> and should I set needs-packaging to wishlist in the future?
<bdmurray> pck-chem: regarding the wiki url that'd be great
<hggdh> pck-chem: how to deal with [needs-packaging] is what is going to be discussed at UDS
<bdmurray> hggdh: cool, I missed that in the backscroll then
<hggdh> I would recommend to wait until UDS is done (and -- hopefully -- an agreement has been reached on how to deal with dev bugs)
<pck-chem> Hmm found another report about bad amd64 8.04 image...
<hggdh> bdmurray: do you have a way of contacting the triagers that are changing the dev bugs?
<bdmurray> their e-mail address is in the bug mail they send
<bdmurray> So, yes
 * hggdh does not subscribe to all bugs updates anymore... got buried in them...
 * thekorn waves
<hggdh> bdmurray: just went to lists.ubuntu.com, and looked up the archives of ubuntu-bugs: no archive after March 2007!!
<bdmurray> hggdh: only the mboxes are available
<hggdh> bdmurray: where are they?
<bdmurray> additionally gmane carries the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<hggdh> should we then update  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugs to point to gmane for archives?
<bdmurray> I'll add that to my todo list
<hggdh> I guess I do not have authorisation  to change it?
<bdmurray> I think only the mailing list admin would
<hggdh> ah well.
<hggdh> mdz, I guess
<thekorn> wow, is bug 230234 really the reason for 2 hours of a "don't touch workflow bugs"-discussion?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230234 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] stompboxes" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230234
<hggdh> thekorn: I think it is just one of a sequence
<thekorn> IMO, the triager did nothing wrong
<hggdh> seb128: hello, and are you aware of any problems with evo and gnome-keyring?
<mmm4m5m> hi all. I think I found a bug. Does someone want to check it? This is not working:  dialog --editbox "file_name" 20 20 >/dev/tty
<thekorn> no chance for him to know if this is a packaging bug or not, such a report looks more like invalid for me
<mmm4m5m> error message is: 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)'
<hggdh> thekorn: I do not completely disagree, but it just shows that we really, really need to get some sort of agreement done at UDS
 * pck-chem can't wait until they figure out workflow bugs because god knows we've talked about it enough.... 
<mmm4m5m> I am using ubuntu gutsy
<seb128> hey hggdh, what kind?
<seb128> hggdh: we have "evolution can't store different password for different protocols on the same server"
<seb128> hggdh: is, smtp and pop on the same server using different password
<hggdh> seb128: k, not this, so it is probably new: sometimes my evo hangs
<seb128> hggdh: and we have "evolution forget the passwords when using gpg"
<hggdh> I have been running under gdb, and a bt on the hang shows gnome-keyring driven, but in wait
<hggdh> guess its brand new, then :-(
<hggdh> seb128: is the gnome-keyring a Ubuntu change, or was it done upstream?
<seb128> hggdh: upstream, we just switched recently to it though
<thekorn> hggdh, but the agreement can not be to add 100 exceptions to the howtotriage wiki-page, like dont't touch bugs with subscribers ..., with tags ..., with titles like ...
<seb128> hggdh: I didn't want to ask users to re-enter their passwords
<seb128> hggdh: but mbarnes added passwords migration code to the gnome-keyring in 2.22.1.1
<thekorn> hggdh, it's more the devs who have to think about their workflow and usage of LP
<hggdh> seb128: I agree, and I saw the dialogs. I wil dig into the bt
<seb128> ok
<hggdh> thekorn: I would humbly suggest we need to collaborate -- a common solution would benefit all
<thekorn> hggdh, I agree
<hggdh> thekorn: for better or worse, dev uses LP bugs, possibly because this is the only thing they could get that would "work"
<hggdh> so methinks a meet-in-the-middle would benefit all. I think bdmurray or ogasawara_ will drive this at UDS, and hopefully we will all be set
<thekorn> hggdh, IMO it would really help if they could point us to messed up bugs and a percentage of workflow-bugs and wrong triaged ones
<hggdh> seb128: one think I noticed after upgrading to 2.22.1.1 is that every so often, on a new run of evo, I would be asked to deny/one/always authorise evo to look in the g-k storage. I would expect that this would be done just once, the first time evo came up with g-k integration. This is weird, and I cannot account for it
<seb128> hggdh: well, on the first keyring use in your session you need to unblock the keyring if you use autologin
<hggdh> thekorn: I agree. So far I only saw one bug that scottk blasted the triager.
<hggdh> seb128: yes, but I got the prompts for all my emails, and on _multiple_ evo sessions (one different email per session)
<seb128> hggdh: are you sure those are keyring prompts?
<seb128> hggdh: do you have a screenshot showing one of those?
<hggdh> seb128: sure -- no. The dialog does not state who is asking for it. But it was asking to allow/deny access to the email account password. And, no, unfortunately I did not screenshoot it
 * hggdh is rather slow lately
<seb128> ok, deny or allow access seems a keyring thing
<seb128> otherwise you would get the password text entry and the checkbox to store the password
<hggdh> yes, this is why I thought of keyring
<seb128> I start thinking we should revert the keyring use
<seb128> though have passwords not encrypted is not optimal either
<hggdh> clear-text (or xor-ed) passwords is really not cool
<hggdh> but I agree with you: I wonder if this is the moment for g-k integration
<hggdh> but I have not seen anybody else complaining about this hang I got, so... there is still a chance
<hggdh> but I saved the core on the last hang, so I can gdb back into it. I will try it, and see what I find
<thekorn> bdmurray, if you have a minute, can you please renew my u-bugcontrol membership
<geser> anyone an idea what to do with bug 230350 till LP gets fixed? ignore?
<ubottu> geser: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<james_w> geser: what's the bug, lp is timing out for me?
<james_w> or is that what you mean?
<sectech> Anyone know gnome-system-monitor well?  I am triaging an issue that claims the free diskspace is being reported incorrectly... I was just wondering how they calculated it... 1MB = 1024K or 1000K?
<sectech> df claims I have 30.0GB free and system monitor says 29
<sectech> bug #230379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230379 in gnome-system-monitor "System Monitor shows wrong available disk space." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230379
<CarlFK> Bug #22301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22301 in partman-md "Install -- Raid setup cannot see all of my RAID partitions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22301
<CarlFK> bg #22301
<CarlFK> bug #22301
<CarlFK> cookie.
<geser> james_w: exactly, someone added so many tasks that LP can't handle the bug anymore :(
<james_w> ah, ok.
<james_w> Is that the Original-Maintainer bug?
<CarlFK> anyone want to poke at a 3 year old bug?
<ogra> geser, please invalidate many of these packages listed there are not even in debian
 * ogra points to ubuntu-calendar-*
<ogra> that script is missing checks first place
<geser> ogra: I hope the email interface still work on this bug
<hggdh> CarlFK: which bug?
<CarlFK> ﻿Bug #22301
<sectech> gnomefreak, you around?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22301 in partman-md "Install -- Raid setup cannot see all of my RAID partitions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22301
<hggdh> CarlFK: I see no updates since 2007. Are you suffering from it?
<CarlFK> hggdh: yes
<CarlFK> hggdh: I dumped all my config stuff here http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/May14/b/dhcp11/
<CarlFK> and did the ln workaround
<hggdh> did it work?
<CarlFK> yup
<hggdh> what Ubuntu version you are running?
<CarlFK> hardy
<hggdh> CarlFK: thanks. Can you please update the bug with your experience? It is indeed good to know it is still present in Hardy.
<CarlFK> will do
<hggdh> CarlFK: and I will set it to triaged -- all we can do here
<sectech> hggdh,  you wouldn't know how they calculate the free diskpace in gnome-system-monitor would you? :P
<greg-g> sectech: I'm not sure how they calculate it, but it looks like it would be in the disks.cpp file in the source
<hggdh> sectech: sorry, no. But I guess looking at the code should give us it
 * greg-g is looking right now, but it looks like they are calling some premade function, not sure yet
<sectech> I could dig through the source code...  29GB is pretty close to 30GB though...  I'm not sure if they consider some hd space reserved or not
<sectech> At least I'm doing better then the reporters "0MB free"
<hggdh> sectech: on the source, if the disk being looked at is not a real device, it is all set to zero
<sectech> Ahhh I see
<hggdh> CarlFK: please tar/zip your config, and attach it to the bug -- this way it will survive more than 2 weeks
<hggdh> sectech: what is the bug #?
<sectech> hggdh,  230379
<sectech> It looks like this guy has a laptop...   I don't have any hardware info added with the bug though
<sectech> (just going by the screen shot)
<hggdh> sectech: it might be interesting to find out what the filesystem tab shows
<hggdh> sectech: but this difference does not really sound like being a MiB vs MB
<sectech> See I didn't know that if gnome doesn't see the device as real it will set it to 0..(like you said)...I bet you that's what's happening
<sectech> I'll ask for the output of pci -vvv and a screensnap of the filesystem tab
<sectech> .... might help if I had the laptop make/model as well... it might be an existing bug
<sectech> My battery is running low, time to head home... bb later
<\sh> g'day
<jderemer> hello
<jderemer> :)
<greg-g> ello
<\sh> guys, a bug report with a stack trace of a stable package and no .crash report != "invalid bug report"
<\sh> please ask people for the steps of reproducing it...but don't "invalid" the report, because it's just like a "close and get rid of the crap report"
<\sh> the "stack trace" is more valuable for us...to determine what we have to ask in future...or what you "bug triagers" should ask the customer :)
<hggdh> \sh: which bug?
<\sh> bug #230439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230439 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document))" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230439
<\sh> hggdh: greg-g is involved
<greg-g> I took care of the situation on the LP side of them (reopened, asked for information)
<hggdh> thanks, \sh, greg-g. Let me look at it anyways
<greg-g> np
<\sh> greg-g: read -motu...don't let me be misunderstood
<hggdh> \sh: there is no stack trace there
<hggdh> and, it seems, no .dbgsym or dbg
<\sh> hggdh: stacktrace hmm...backtrace with less debug symbols...
<hggdh> \sh: backtrace with *no* debug symbold :-)
<seb128> \sh: the reply on this bug was correct
<seb128> \sh: and that's duplicate
<\sh> seb128: TBH, no...
<greg-g> seb128: there are others like it, but I couldn't find a duplicate
<\sh> seb128: ** Yelp:ERROR:(yelp-document.c:217):yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) is more then "no debugging symbols"
<seb128> \sh: we don't care, we get too much bugs, crashes should be send using apport so they are in the autoduplication database
<greg-g> there are others with the same amount of information that were forwarded upstream and set at triaged
<seb128> greg-g: that was a mistake then
<\sh> seb128: hardy is no apport without manual intervention...please..
<greg-g> see bug 220142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220142 in yelp "Yelp:ERROR:(yelp-document.c:275):yelp_document_cancel_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document))" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220142
<hggdh> seb128: isn't apport disabled on hardy nowadays?
<seb128> did you guys read the stock replied used to close the bug?
<seb128> it's mentioned there
<greg-g> yes, apport is disbaled by default, and this reporter enabled apport and reproduced the crash but no .crash file was created
<jderemer> yes i enable apport
<greg-g> jderemer == the reporter
<seb128> I still don't care, he should use file an apport bug or attach a debug stacktrace
<jderemer> and i just dis a valgrind log
<\sh> seb128: the reporter is in here...and we hopefully file another bug report against apport
<seb128> we get a zillion bug a week
<jderemer> seb128: hey ...
<seb128> and having useless stacktrace is of no use there
<jderemer> seb128: then tell me what you want
<seb128> jderemer: hi ;-) nothing personal, but this bug bring no useful informations and create extra work
<jderemer> Seb128: saying you dont care doesnt help... just fustrates me
<greg-g> so instead of closing it and being done, we should ask him to do a valgrind no?
<seb128> no
<hggdh> jderemer, greg-g we need to have the debug symbols
<seb128> jderemer: open an apport bug, figure why it's not working and then open the bug using apport
<greg-g> then if A) the application crashes but B) no .crash file is created the what should I ask him to do?
<hggdh> a bt/stacktrace without debug symbols is not worth the virtual paper
<seb128> jderemer: or install libglib2.0-0-dbgsym libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym yelp-dbgsym and get a new stacktrace
<jderemer> what do i need to do to get the symbols
<jderemer> ok
<jderemer> will do
<seb128> greg-g: to file a bug against apport, fix his installation and then open a decent crash bug using apport
<greg-g> "fix his installation" meaning what?
<seb128> or to get a debug stacktrace installing the required dbgsym packages which depends of the stacktrace
<\sh> seb128: that's I'm sorry to say "bullshit"...having a bug in apport is not the fault of a user...the bug report is valid and usable
<seb128> greg-g: whatever the apport maintainer will figure is buggy and make apport not work for him
<hggdh> jderemer: please also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<seb128> \sh: no it's not usuable, it has no debug information
<jderemer> hggdh: im there now :)
<\sh> seb128: it has more debug reports in it then a stupid glibc crash..
<jderemer> hggdh: this part will take a minute
<hggdh> jderemer: take your time
<greg-g> if it has no debug information then why go around the issue and start with apport instead of asking to install the -dbg packages? (or am I missing something)
<seb128> \sh:
<seb128> "Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.
<seb128> [Switching to Thread 0xb6d08940 (LWP 6817)]
<seb128> 0xb7f9e410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()"
<hggdh> jderemer: also install yelp.dbgsym
<jderemer> ya.
<seb128> \sh: do you read consider that an useful stacktrace?
<\sh> seb128: yes...having the reporter the say of how reproducing it
<seb128> \sh: you should teach me how to track bug from a such stacktrace then
<LaserJock> the guy wrote steps to reproduce, it should at least be looked at before marked Invalid out of hand
<seb128> \sh: do you get the issue doing "going back to the first page opened in yelp"?
<seb128> LaserJock: no
<seb128> we have too many bugs to spend hours getting the details for submitter
<LaserJock> that's just crap
<seb128> we accept detailled desktop bugs or not
<seb128> well, have to handle several hundred bugs a week and we will talk about it again
<\sh> seb128: question: how do you get bugs fixed in server environments?
<greg-g> I was willing to do the work to get this report up to snuff
<LaserJock> then don't provide the tools to do so!
<LaserJock> if you can't handle the volume remove apport
<seb128> the other alternative is that we just stop to care, declare that bugs are useless and stop reading those
<greg-g> false dichotomy
<seb128> LaserJock: it's not enable in stable, that bug has not been filed using apport
<LaserJock> seb128: it should *be* there if you don't want people using it
<seb128> LaserJock: ? that's not coherent
<LaserJock> everybody is told to use apport, so the user enables it and then get's rejected for doing so
<\sh> really...I have bug reports with less info then this to bugfix apps...which are written in flash crap...this info in the bug report is more worth then bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<seb128> LaserJock: where did you get somebody sending an apport bug rejected?
<seb128> LaserJock: this bug has not been sent using apport
<jderemer> im running into an issue with the install of libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym and libglib2.0-0-dbgsym
<LaserJock> seb128: this guy sent the bug via apport
<seb128> no he doesn't
<hggdh> jderemer: what is the issue?
<seb128> or the bug would have the distribution and packages version
<jderemer> wants versions that arent in the repository yet..
<seb128> and the environment
<hggdh> LaserJock: it was not filled via apport
<seb128> and the stacktrace
<jderemer> hggdh:   libglib2.0-0-dbgsym: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.16.3-1ubuntu1) but 2.16.3-1 is to be installed
<jderemer>   libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.9-3ubuntu4) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu3 is to be installed
<LaserJock> jderemer: did you use apport or not?
<greg-g> lets try to help him work through his present problem first
<jderemer> laserjock: apport did not give me any files
<hggdh> jderemer: look for the .dbg packages
<hggdh> it seems dbgsym generation is running behind
<LaserJock> we should at least ask for information rather than rejecting it out of hand
<jderemer> hggdh: yea.. the yelp one installed find
<hggdh> LaserJock: look at bug 230439
<seb128> jderemer: stable update candidates might not have the dbgsym available yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230439 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document))" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230439
<LaserJock> hggdh: I have been
<hggdh> LaserJock: this is not an apport bug
<seb128> LaserJock: the bug has been rejected asking to send a new one using apport and giving explanations on how to do so
<seb128> and explaining why it has been rejected
<LaserJock> but why should it be rejected?
<seb128> because it's useless
<seb128> it has no debug information
<LaserJock> but it can be made better
<LaserJock> but rather than do any work we just Invalidate it
<seb128> well, apport will open a new bug
<jderemer> seb128:  i dont agree. it makes the user feel useless
<seb128> yes, because apport doesn't attach to new bugs
<jderemer> seb128:  expanding information is easy
<\sh> seb128: "If you are running the Ubuntu Stable Release you might need to enable apport in /etc/default/apport and restart." is the explanation of "how do I enable bloody apport on a stable release" when it gives me enough knowledge about a null pointer assignment and crash?
<seb128> jderemer: sorry to do that but you are filling a duplicate without debug information, that creates extra work for everybody for no win
<jderemer> seb128: i spent 20 minutes looking at bug
<seb128> jderemer: not your fault but that's the case and that's why we ask for apport bugs which are decently handled
<jderemer> seb128: didnt see any dups
<\sh> hey...if I can't grep or vi the stupid source...I'm not a dev...I'm a stupid working horse...and should really retire
<greg-g> seb128: which is the duplicate? (have to ask)
<\sh> the error report comes from the (let's say it kde/qt wise) qdebug line..and tells me where it crashed
<seb128> \sh: what null pointer assignment?
<\sh> the reason WHY it crashed needs to come from the reporter...and it's obviously missing...whereas the triages needs to ask "how did you bloody do it?"
<seb128> \sh: no, we need a bug open using apport, that's the only way we manage to duplicates handling
<seb128> if everybody file non debug crasher manually the retracer don't register the stacktraces and we have to do the work
<seb128> that doesn't scale
<seb128> that might suck but that's the best we can do desktop wise with the ressources we have
<\sh> seb128: read the stupid error message..this warning is a NULL POINTER ASSIGNMENT warning...there is something wrong, and it stupidly throwas a debug message on STDERR...
<seb128> and that's why we ask people to use apport
<\sh> seb128: as long apport is not enabled by _default_ for stable releases...we need to use more brain instead of closing and throwing away bugreports
<\sh> seb128: I do agree with you for devel releases.
<hggdh> \sh: then we need more physical bodies to add up
<seb128> \sh: read the report, the reply just ask to enable apport, and report the bug again using it, what is wrong there?
<greg-g> because he did and no .crash file was created
 * ogra shudders imagining seb128 stuffing bodies into LP
<seb128> \sh: we are not really interested by stable crashers to be honest, 98% of those are duplicates from crashes which have been sent during the unstable cycle
<\sh> If you are running the Ubuntu Stable Release you might need to enable apport in /etc/default/apport and restart.
<\sh> If you are using Ubuntu with the Gnome desktop environment - launch nautilus and navigate to your /var/crash directory and double click on the crash report you wish to submit.
<\sh> If you are using Kubuntu or Xubuntu you can file the crash using /usr/share/apport/apport-qt --crash-file=/var/crash/_my_crash_report.crash in a terminal - where _my_crash_report.crash is the crash you would like to report.
<\sh> please..do read the lines and tell me I'm not stupid...
<jderemer> hggdh: its uploaded
<\sh> what should I bloody do : touch "/etc/default/apport" and "/sbin/reboot"
<seb128> \sh: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses maybe?
<\sh> seb128: really...I don't care about wrong docs
<seb128> \sh: and suggest improving the wiki page rather than blame people for using the stock reply
<\sh> seb128: many of the docs are doomed and not trying to reach reality..really
<seb128> \sh: you are not trying to reach reality either
<seb128> \sh: it's not possible to deal with the hundred of useless stacktrace we get every week without asking some efforts from submitter
<seb128> \sh: those efforts being to use apport
<seb128> it's not too much to ask
<hggdh> jderemer: we are still missing some data
<seb128> and it gives lot of extra informations
<jderemer> seb128: once again this effort
<seb128> and make everybody's work easier
<jderemer> seb128:  your as ass if you say im not trying
<hggdh> jderemer: after you get the SIGABRT, please type in the GDB session 'bt full'
<jderemer> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> and then type in 'thread apply all bt'
<hggdh> jderemer then please upload the output
<seb128> jderemer: I don't say that, as said before it's nothing personal, we just get hundred of bugs every week and there is a bunch of us triaging those, it's just not possible to do the efforts for the submitters
<jderemer> hggdh:  that help at all?
<jderemer> hggdh: didnt seem to spit out much info..
<seb128> jderemer: so either we do energetic triaging and ask submitter to use apport or we give up and stop reading bugs because that's too much things and it's not workable
<hggdh> jderemer: let me refresh it
<\sh> seb128: do you really know how many false positives we have and dealing with? if we would close all those bugs with "invalid, please use this tool...if you can't go away"...I do trust people who reply in time (let's say 1 or two 2 days) but closing them randomly because "it doesn't in my workflow" just doesn't work
<hggdh> wow
<jderemer> seb128: im not saying you get a lot, im saying im here... im putting the effort..  just help
<hggdh> that is cool... \sh, there you go
<seb128> jderemer: if you comment here on the bug saying apport doesn't work we will tell you how to get a stacktrace or fix apport
<hggdh> huh... I am referring to the bug
<seb128> jderemer: marking the bug "invalid" is just a way to tell that it is of no use for us right now, it can be reopen
<jderemer> if invalid, i doubt youll ever look at it again
<jderemer> :(
<jderemer> or few ppl do
<hggdh> jderemer: it is invalid until you (for example) reopen it with more data
<\sh> seb128: marking "invalid" is the only way for LP to mark it as "this bug report is closed"
<seb128> \sh: not sure who you call "we", but I don't think you can tell we are doing a bad job on desktop bugs
<seb128> \sh: and that's why we use it ;-) because we close things which are of no use
<\sh> seb128: bug is bug, no need to divide it into desktop server or whatever bug
<seb128> \sh: and we reopen when they are of interest again
<seb128> \sh: well, I'll not speak for packages you maintainer but it works fine for desktop bugs, we close the bug because apport will open a new bug and not attach to an existant one and that the new one will have extra informations
<hggdh> \sh please look at the bug, and see if there is enough data for you
<jderemer> hggdh: didnt think i could reopen. thought one of you guys had to do it
<seb128> \sh: it's efficient to do it this way rather than mark the bug incomplete, ask the submitter to mention the duplicate number and then close the bug
<\sh> hggdh: I already greped the source...no need for something else...I just need the info how to reproduce it properly.
<hggdh> jderemer: I *think* you can
<greg-g> \sh: yeah, I cna't reproduce it unfortunately
<hggdh> jderemer: \sh needs you to explain how to reproduce
 * hggdh cannot reproduce either
<greg-g> yes, anyone can change a bug from "invalid" to "new" or "imcomplete"
<seb128> this bug is bug #218537 anyway
<ubottu> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<seb128> why do you guy insist so much on reopening a duplice?
<seb128> duplicat
<seb128> bug #218537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218537 in yelp "yelp crashes silently in GNU-Info Pages" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218537
<greg-g> because I missed that duplicate
<LaserJock> seb128: I'm more concerned with upsetting reporters by just off-hand invalidating with a canned response
<seb128> LaserJock: well it's either that or we give up on dealing with the bug load
<greg-g> want me to change the topic to something more meaningful, like the error message?
<jderemer> i dont see how its a bug if its a different situation
<seb128> LaserJock: asking to use apport as several advantage
<jderemer> dup bug*
<seb128> - the bug is registered in the stacktrace database for autoduplication
<greg-g> s/topic/title/
<seb128> - it has details on the system
<seb128> - it gives a detailled stacktrace
<LaserJock> sure
<seb128> jderemer: "** Yelp:ERROR:(yelp-document.c:217):yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document))"
<LaserJock> but that doesn't change the fact that it looks like people are just rejecting user's problems
<seb128> jderemer: that's the same error and source code line
<greg-g> I'm going to change the title of that bug to the error message to more closely conform to how apport titles bugs and to make it more useful, any -1's?
<seb128> LaserJock: the stock reply should be clear "closing this bug report since the process outlined above will automatically open a new bug report which can then dealt with more efficiently. Thanks in advance for your cooperation and understanding."
<seb128> LaserJock: you are welcome to suggest a better stock reply thoguh
<LaserJock> I suggest that apport figure out how to add to the bug rather than having people closing bugs
<seb128> LaserJock: I'm not sure it would be clear to have some useless comments and then the useful informations rather than a new stock useful bug
<seb128> LaserJock: but I think there is an apport bug about that and once it's fixed we can discuss it again
<\sh> seb128: the problem is not apport, even it's not running, but the human intervention...nothing more nothing less..
<seb128> but for now we do with what we have, apport always open a new bug and that's why we close the current one
<seb128> \sh: what is your issue exactly there? you want to keep useless bugs open to make submitter happy or something?
<\sh> seb128: people closing bugs, because they don't understand the reason why the bug was opened...mostly because of not reading, or if the text was read, not understanding...
<seb128> \sh: that's clear, crash bug -> use apport
<jjesse> \sh: are you then trying to prevent people from mistakes somehow? or people who are closing bugs that should know better
<seb128> that's the only way the retracer will know about the duplicates and do its work
<\sh> seb128: nope...crash bug, use something which gives me more knowledge
<marnanel> sometimes people do show a surprising inability to read the rest of a bug
<seb128> \sh: welcome to the real world but you way is not manageable, we make use of the tools we have to handle the bug load
<jderemer> all i can say is this is getting way to hard
<seb128> \sh: duplicating bugs manually because submitter don't want to use apport is not an option
<seb128> jderemer: that's why we ask to use apport too, it's too hard when the user has to figure what to install and how to get the informations
<jderemer> everything is installed
<seb128> jderemer: the issue is that apport is not working in your case
<greg-g> to bring it back to productive discussion, what things should jderemer / I put in an apport bug about this issue (apport not working in his case)?
<CarlFK> hggdh: will do
<\sh> seb128: the real world don't use public bug reports (adobe)...and don't have this problem...being a community guy, and opensource facist, thinking about people not having the knowledge I have makes more sense...we do have the tools, which are not really in place here...marking as "yes, we know already about it, marking it as dup #xyz" or "guy, thanks for the bugreport, I know it's bugging you, but heck, how did you do it" or "thanks, I read the bug,
<\sh> I know it's a patch file of 1MB, I see dev Y is assigned to it, so I leave it alone"...the discussion we have, right here right now is about sense, not tools or pre-defined answers
<seb128> greg-g: that's a duplicate of bug #218537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218537 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) Aborted (core dumped)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218537
<seb128> I'm not sure why gdb is not working though
<seb128> but there is no real need of extra details
<greg-g> seb128: yeah, I mean, you suggested to report a bug against apport as it wasn't working correctly, wondering what information I should have jderemer give for that bug
<seb128> \sh: the stock reply describe the issue clearly, we need to have the bug reported using apport to be able to deal with it efficiently, what is offencive for users there?
<seb128> greg-g: well, the issue there is that it SIGABRT and I'm not sure apport catch those
<\sh> seb128: machines vs. people -> stock replies vs. people not knowing our business but using our software....the whole market around linux.
<greg-g> seb128: ok, so then no apport bug then
<hggdh> greg-g: state apport was not kicked on this bug (provide the link to the bug), and ask why, and what can be done
<seb128> \sh: how the submitter knows it's a stock reply?
<\sh> seb128: the bug about apport and eventually "SIGABRT" is out problem...not the reports
<\sh> reporters
<hggdh> greg-g: this will probably end up with pitti, anyway
<greg-g> hggdh: ok
<seb128> \sh: I'm happy to open bugs about apport when it doesn't work for me, but that's not the case there
 * hggdh thinks we live in interesting times
<seb128> \sh: anyway that's not really constructive, as said either we keep thousand of useless bug open because the user might have apport not working or we explain them that we close the bug because if they use apport then the bug can be better handled and suggest them to do that
<\sh> seb128: apport actually is a bug tool for the devs*(ubuntu)...no user has to take care about it...
<seb128> no, it's not
<seb128> it's the way for user to report issues
<jderemer> A WAY
<jderemer> not the ONLY way
<seb128> I don't use apport and  don't care about it
<jderemer> so if it doesnt work
<seb128> I use gdb and valgrind when I've issues
<jderemer> and someone asks
<seb128> apport is a way for users to report issues without having to care about those details
<jderemer> seb128: both of those reports are there though
<hggdh> jderemer: the beauty of apport is it takes cares of collecting the necessary data from your system, and you (the user) do not need to worry about details like what happened with the dbgsyms
<hggdh> jderemer: yes, they are, and \sh said it is enough for him to work on it
<jderemer> hggdh: ya, but the #ubuntu-bugs channel should help and not just complain when a user is trying to get information
<seb128> jderemer: in 90% of the case apport work, so between keeping 90% of the bugs open for nothing or reopening 10% because apport doesn't work we pick the second option, it's not ideal but that's the only way we can deal witht he bug load
<hggdh> jderemer: we do help. It just happens you got in while we were discussing work flow
<jderemer> hggdh: yep... i want to make my point thought.  When this method is learned, more ppl learn.  if some one asks how to do something dont tell them to bad
<jderemer> er didnt mean that toward hggdh..
<seb128> jderemer: there is no complain, but the discussion turned in a disagrement between people doing distribution work
<jderemer> ment it in geeneral
<seb128> and you are in the middle now
 * \sh goes to his wife now, cries a lot, goes to work later and fixes yelp
<seb128> sorry about that ;-)
<jderemer> its fine
<jderemer> im not an idiot though
<jderemer> so when i learn somethign new i can use it in the future
<jderemer> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<hggdh> jderemer: I understand -- *we* understand
<seb128> ok, so to be back to your bug
<jderemer> learned a lot today, and hope to give better ones in the future
<jderemer> and i still dont think its a dup
<seb128> I've marked as duplicate of bug #218537 which has the same exception on the same line
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218537 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) Aborted (core dumped)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218537
<hggdh> the whole thing -- and it might explain a bit -- Ubuntu is community effort. We need help
<jderemer> its a differnt use
<jderemer> i read that bug
<hggdh> jderemer: but it is the same error, same place
<jderemer> its nothing like what i was doing.
<hggdh> chances are it is the same issue
<seb128> jderemer: exact same message on the exact same code = same bug in 99.9% of the cases
<seb128> jderemer: buggy code paths can be trigger by different ways often
<hggdh> jderemer: the developer/maintainer working on this bug should look through the duplicates
<jderemer> one sec
<seb128> jderemer: see bug #223918, the description is similar to yours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223918 in yelp "'Back' button crashes Documentation Browser (Help 2.22.1) (dup-of: 218537)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218537 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) Aborted (core dumped)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218537
<jderemer> ok now 223918 i did NOT see
<hggdh> and if they decide one issue is not the exact scenario, they should unduplicate (sorry) it
<jderemer> yeppie for crappie launchpad search
<jderemer> ol
<jderemer> hggdh: thanks for the help
<seb128> jderemer: this one was already closed as duplicate of the other one ;-)
<jderemer> and the courtesy
<hggdh> jderemer: welcome. We will be here, and -- one way or the other -- we will get it done :-)
<seb128> jderemer: and the default search doesn't list duplicates
<seb128> jderemer: you are welcome and sorry again about the discussion about how bugs should be handled
<seb128> any enough bug discussion for now
<seb128> I've some things to do before uds ;-)
<jderemer> um
<jderemer> suggestion
<jderemer> next time
<jderemer> mark it as duplicate
<jderemer> not invalid... lol
<greg-g> jderemer: don't worry, that bug that yours was marked a duplicate of had a bad title, I just changed it to what it is now
<jderemer> i saw :0
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> jderemer: have a good one, and again, don't be afraid to come back :)
<jderemer> i dunno
<jderemer> this place is scary :-P
<greg-g> heh, this is true, but you must be brave :)
<jderemer> haha
<jderemer> im a little mad all that work did nothing
<jderemer> :(
<jderemer> but o well
<jderemer> theres always next time
<greg-g> jderemer: well, you confirmed that the bug is still present, at least :)
<hggdh> jderemer: welcome to the fringe... ;-)
<jderemer> hahaha
<jderemer> so true
<jderemer> both statements :)
<wolfger> any suggestions how to treat bug 162855 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162855 in gnome-app-install "add/remove help integration" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162855
<ffm> wolfger: It should be {blueprint, brainstorm idea}
<ffm> (one of)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-15
<wolfger> Bug 180076, is there a reason for this bug to exist, rather than use LP's "mark as duplicate" feature?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180076 in ubuntu-meta "Meta-bug for Texas Instruments Card reader(s)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180076
<hggdh> wolfger: ask Duncan
<hggdh> (from https://launchpad.net/~duncan-lithgow) email is dlithgow at gmail dot com
<wolfger> k
<wolfger> was just wondering if it was a process like workflow bugs that I simply wasn't aware of.
<hggdh> wolfger: well... given the discussions we have had here the last few days, I expect we will have some definitions for workflow bugs at UDS end
<wolfger> :-)
<wolfger> good
<hggdh> indeed...
<nickellery> where would u package bugs related to non-working laptop keys?
<hggdh> perhaps under X, if they are seem under it
<nickellery> hggdh, this issue relates to brightness control using Fn+F7/F8
<hggdh> nickellery: hum, I dimly remember a package that would deal with that... let me see if I can find it
<nickellery> hggdh, alright, thanks for helping
<hggdh> nickellery: perhaps hotkey-setup
<nickellery> hggdh, okay ill do that then
<nickellery> thanks for helping
<hggdh> or kmilo for KDE
<hggdh> nickellery: go to synaptic, and do a search on "laptop key"
<hggdh> there are some options there
<nickellery> ok
<MilkmanDan> After my 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade squid stopped sending some of my web traffic to privoxy (as it was configured to do).  Now only "some" of it goes to privoxy; some is sent as TCP_MISS/302 and DIRECT.
<MilkmanDan> I think this is a bug but would like to talk it through with someone before making my first ever submission....
<christoz> hello...would you like to see my error message?I'm having problems on upgrading
<christoz> please,check this out @ http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/8562/screenshothardygk6.png
<christoz> i think there is smth wrong with the souftware channels...
<christoz> please help me
<secretlondon> christoz what are you trying to do?
<christoz> to upgrade gutsy to hardy
<secretlondon> okay
<secretlondon> do you have any programs installed that are not from the official repositories?
<christoz> what else can i do to be more specific?
<christoz> would you like to upload ane\yother files i 'll do it
<christoz> hmm...such as?
<secretlondon> christos: it's easier if you make a bug
<secretlondon> i'd like to see your /etc/apt/sources.list
<christoz> ok wait please
<christoz> there you are friend look @ http://www.pastebin.ca/1018651
<christoz> i used to have feisty
<christoz> gutsy came from upgrading feisty
<secretlondon> I can see
<christoz> anyting abnormal?
<secretlondon> There is nothing in there that looks bad, normally thisis caused by people installing things from other repositories
<christoz> hmmm..i have a quaestion ready for you about it
<christoz> from which server should i update main server or from my country's nearest mirror?
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> you _might_ find that changing to the main mirror fixes it
<secretlondon> if it's a problem with that mirror
<secretlondon> have you run sudo pat-get update before you start
<secretlondon> to make sure your gutsy is up to date
<secretlondon> apt-get not pat-get
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<christoz> from my nearest mirror is up to date...please let me do it the same from the main server
<christoz> my system is up to date
<secretlondon> you've done sudo apt-get upgrade
<christoz> yep..Reading state information... Done
<christoz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<secretlondon> and then tried to dist-upgrade again?
<christoz> same message
<christoz> :(
<secretlondon> ok
<christoz> this is weird eh?
<secretlondon> I have go now, I suggest you either file a bug or a request on the support tracker, add the files requested on the DebuggingUpdateManager link I posted above
<christoz> ok,,,but what files should i postr there?
<secretlondon> It probably is your machine and not the mirrors, but it could be caused by the openssh stuf we have atm
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<secretlondon> tells you
<christoz> i know i'm a member
<christoz> a ok
<christoz> thanks
<christoz> for your time
<secretlondon> sorry I couldn't fix (most of those are caused by problems in sources.list)
<christoz> i have to solve this...thanks
<secretlondon> good luck!
<yuriy> heh nice "Bug #175785 also links to the added bug watch (kde-bugs #150006)."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175785 in kdebase "Konqueror crashes when clicking certain sites" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150006 in openldap2 "After upgrading my server to Gutsy booting hangs at "Starting kernel log daemon"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150006
<yuriy> launchpad just keeps gettig nicer
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> users are not informed enough about how to fix _consequences_ of dsa/rsa/ssh problem.  Should this be fixed?
<LimCore> anyone here now? (as in, active) ?
<sectech> Okay I have come to the conclusion that I am not triaging anymore bugs until I know for sure what trace I need for certain situations...
<sectech> some of my traige comments are getting pretty pathetic...
<LimCore> like?
<sectech> Oh I'll give an example... hang on
<sectech> bug #230439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230439 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) (dup-of: 218537)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218537 in yelp "yelp_document_get_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document)) Aborted (core dumped)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218537
<sectech> I thought an apport report might give more information... someone else ended up asking for a valgrind.log
<sectech> Although it appears as I am throwing out generic answers to the reporters I actually am _trying_ to get the right kind of information...
<sectech> I'm not triaging to annoy the reporters lol
<sectech> and I won't apply and get accepted to bugcontrol while still asking for the wrong traces
<techno_freak> sectech, stop your rants and try to improve from next time if you feel your comments are pathetic
<sectech> ok ok....
<sectech> techno_freak,  point taken....
<\sh> please, we had this discussion yesterday evening...no need to come back to the topic...
<sectech> we did? I didn't think I was here yesterday evening
<\sh> sectech, see the log from yesterday evening :)
<sectech> \sh,  great,  didn't know the channel had a main log...  how do I view it?
<sectech> \sh,  no point in going in circles, your right
<\sh> sectech, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/05/14/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<sectech> \sh,  Thank you :)
<\sh> sectech, to summarize: seb128 and I have a different meaning .. he agreed with you in general, I disagreed because of tools, which are not running properly on stable releases etc. for it was enough to see the first report...so I'll go and try to fix this bugger...so every dev has a different meaning what's necessary...i for myself, I'm a bit more careful, because we can't expect special things from users with less technical background...that's all..
<\sh> .quite difficult to solve
<\sh> s/for it/for me/
<sectech> Oh \sh are you talking about that specific bug I quoted or triaging in general?
<\sh> sectech, yes..the yelp bug :)
<sectech> Ahhh.... ok
<sectech> I wasn't taking that one too personally,  overall I need to have a PM with someone about what to ask for,  usually if I don't see an apport crash and I have no idea what platform or hardware the person is running I would ask for more info manually... Recently I was told to request an apport report...
<sectech> I'll deal with this when I get home.... I should get ready for work...
<james_w> sectech: if you are ever unsure you can ask here for some advice
<james_w> you won't always get consistent advice though :-)
<LimCore> any thought about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/230632 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230632 in openssh "ssh-vulnkey doesnt check all keys. Also, it would be nice to extend the warning message." [Undecided,New]
<sectech> james_w, and I do... bdmurry, pedro and a few others have helped me a long.... I'll just keep asking, maybe before I make any comments on bugs for a while
<james_w> LimCore: I would say to just leave that one alone
<james_w> it's not really great for a bug report to be a mix of things, and a lot of that is more like policy that faults with the package
<james_w> however, I wouldn't really want to take a stance on it, as it's very much the opinion of the maintainer.
<sectech> Oh wow, I see what you guys mean.... you guys had quite the discussion on the yelp bug yesterday
<LimCore> james_w: you dont thing we should informs users about this problem?
<LimCore> think.
<james_w> which problem?
<\sh> sectech, yeah..snow from yesterday :)
<LimCore> james_w: that just upgrading ssh doesnt close all problems
<james_w> LimCore: yes, we should, but I'm not sure what the right way to do that is.
<LimCore> james_w: then whats the better idea?
<\sh> james_w, erich schubert wrote a nice blog article about it
<james_w> \sh: yes, he did.
<james_w> LimCore: ah, I see you are the reporter now, sorry, I thought you were asking about triaging it.
<leo_1_2> ciao
<thekorn> hi all!
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails again?
<LimCore> http://stats.denyhosts.net/stats.html
<\sh> LimCore, hmm?
<LimCore> \sh: guess why the increase in ssh attacks
<\sh> LimCore, because of bored scriptkiddies?
<LimCore> \sh: because ubuntu users dont remove their weak keys from authorized keys and bad people try to take advantage
<\sh> LimCore, most users don't even know what "authorized_keys" is, most people don't even know, that you have to install openssh-server for open their boxes
<LimCore> I dont think authorized_keys are some marginal system not used by anyone, in all my work/projects/teams we use it all the time for example
<\sh> LimCore, you can blame overworked sysadmins, wannabe sysadmins, rootserver providers etc. but not ubuntu or debian...
<Pici> LimCore: What does that websiet have to do with Ubuntu?
<Pici> website rather.
 * pochu can't believe there's so many people receiving bugmail for *all* Ubuntu bugs...
<\sh> LimCore, yes, I#m using them also every day...but I do work in this business so I know how dangerous public available servers are
<\sh> LimCore, and comparing the sum of servers running ubuntu and debian, believe me, debian still wins...
<\sh> I would even think rhel and sles installs are even more spreaded in the world then ubuntu server installations...
<LimCore> Pici: it shows hackers taking advantage of fact that people dont know they have to fix servers they loged into using weak key
<LimCore> anyway, the point is
<\sh> LimCore, again, it doesn#t say anything about ubuntu
<LimCore> ...about ubuntu (or debian) users that logged into servers...
<LimCore> ok the point:  how about adding more clear warning that "contact admin of servers, and if your own box accepted pub key logins then to be 100% sure you have to reinstall"
<LimCore> this is unfortunate, but if your box allowed pubkey (from any IP) then it was possible to exploit it between discovery of bug and the fix.... right?
<\sh> LimCore, every person running a public connectable, especially via ssh, host, server is responsible for the safetiness of this server...people not caring you can't even fix with a warning...I mean people still drive cars, but most of the people know, that a car can kill them more faster then smoking 30 cigarettes per day..blame irresponsible admins...not any OS involved, and this topic is also wrong in here...
<Pici> \sh: took the words right out of my mouth (or is it fingers?)
<LimCore> only users that do not care
<LimCore> and users that do care, and fully understand implications of this bug.
<Pici> And we should be concerned about them because?
<LimCore> Are you sure there is exacly 0 users that care, but just didnt thought about this possibility
<LimCore> Pici: because ubuntu created this problem in the first place (well, debian) and we are good/kind/etc so we want to help
<Pici> LimCore: There already is a big warning on the update itself, if an admin doesnt care to read that, there isnt much we can do.
<\sh> LimCore, we did already with pushing the fix out...but we can't fix people
<LimCore> oh ok then
<LimCore> does this warning include info about need to check also the SERVERS to which you logged in?
<\sh> LimCore, no...it's the duty of the person who runs the server to inform his/her customers
<LimCore> it's too much work for too little benefit to just inform users that there are implications of this bug even after they applied the patch? well I dont agree
<\sh> but again...this is not the place to discuss. it's a social problem...not a technical problem...we fix technical issues, we can't fix social issues...I wish we could do that...but it's simply impossible
<LimCore> I thought ubuntu was for human beings, not for androids that will do all flawlessy so they dont need friendly help...
<Hobbsee> oh, LimCore again.
<LimCore> again thinking about the end users, damn him.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: there *wasn't* an exploit time before the public discovery of the bug, and the fix.
<Hobbsee> that's exactly why they have embargoes.
<LimCore> if bob uses pubkey do login to his ubuntu desktop from his ubuntu laptop, and he left them turned on and will get back from work tommorow, can he be exploited today?
<Hobbsee> turned on?
<Hobbsee> oh, the computers turned on
<LimCore> and connected to internet
<Hobbsee> i presume that he could be brute forced.
<LimCore> i.e. using already existing scripts like http://packetstormsecurity.org/0805-exploits/debian-sploit.txt
<Hobbsee> mind you, the numbers of ubuntu machines around make the probability that he in particular might get attacked woudl be quite low
<LimCore> people using this script say it takes around half hour to find and exploit
<\sh> there are more broken torrent apps running then ubuntu users using ssh ;)
<LimCore> so I thought, it would be nice to bring this fact to people that generated keys on Ubuntu,  but apparently its so much work, its better to not do it
<Hobbsee> LimCore: once you have a predefined machine that you want to target.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: plus, he's also likely behind nat.
<\sh> LimCore, you forget debian itself...http://security.debian.org/project/extra/dowkd/dowkd.pl.gz or metasploit: http://metasploit.com/users/hdm/tools/debian-openssl/
<Hobbsee> also, people like cjwatson are on this from both debian and ubuntu sides, and i'll choose to trust him that he knows what he's doing
<Hobbsee> pity i deleted the old compromised keys for one of my users.  i might have tried that script on that account.
<LimCore> you realize fix takes 10 minutes?   + Also, all servers to which you loged using public key are now EXPLOITABLE. Contact server admins, delete own keys, reinstall system is possible/important.
<Hobbsee> define the 'fix' here?
 * Hobbsee thought it was running dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server when upgrading.
<LimCore> appent the information above to the warning
<\sh> LimCore, that's why I don't use keys at all...because all servers I know having real passwords, no open root accounts...PermitRootLogin no setting and I have a good brain to know passwords with at least 8 chars + I have a good passwordsafe on my usb stick which I walk around every day
<LimCore> \sh: ok but many people do use
<Hobbsee> LimCore: anyway, talk to cjwatson on #ubuntu-devel, as he's hte one that's ultimately going to deal with it
<\sh> LimCore, most people don't know the usage of ssh-keygen in general
<Pici> LimCore: No one is doubting the severity of this problem, but there is a certain level of responsibility that we need to leave with the system administrators.  If they choose not to read the warnings that were bundled with the update then theres nothing we can do.
<Hobbsee>     - Automatically regenerate known-compromised host keys, with a
<Hobbsee>       critical-priority debconf note. (I regret that there was no time to
<Hobbsee>       gather translations.)
<Hobbsee>   * added README.compromised-keys thanks to Colin Watson
 * Hobbsee notes that most sysadmins probably got that.
<LimCore> Pici: I assume they do read the warning, but the warning should be more verbose and more obvious
 * Hobbsee makes a warning that smashes people through their computer screens.
 * LimCore googles for a graphs of number os people smashed through their computer screens... odd, it seems to be a rare problem.
<\sh> Hobbsee, make it poison green ,-)
<Hobbsee> \sh:
<Hobbsee> \sh: exactly.
<Hobbsee> \sh: and i'd have to make one for the dangers of putting server stuff on your machine at all, of course.
<\sh> Hobbsee, and don't forget to shut down all your users windows desktops...
<LimCore> Hobbsee: not server stuff.  your box generates key, no server there
<Hobbsee> LimCore: openssh-server is server stuff.
<\sh> because there are more people with windows running malware and trojans without knowing it..and even MS doesn't warn about it with a bit sign saying that their OS is insecure
<LimCore> bug affects also desktops that are only clients of ssh right?
<\sh> LimCore, not for ubuntu
<\sh> LimCore, ubutnu needs to be explicitly trained to have an openssh server running
<LimCore> this bug did not affect people that where only clients of ssh (that is, generated own keys)?
<Pici> LimCore: The warning interrupted the update process and was full screen on my cli updates, I'm not sure how much more obvious you could get.
<Hobbsee> if you generate your own keys, and use them, and ther'es a big warning in the update manager about compromised keys, and a big debconf prompt....if you failed to actually notice after any of the above, you deserve to be compromised
<LimCore> Pici: does it say that you need to also attend the servers INTO WHICH you logged in?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: there is this warning already? ok then perhaps its already how I imagined it
<Hobbsee> LimCore: but Joe Random User doesn't have to worry abou thtat.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: the sysadmins of the servers themselves do.
<Hobbsee> as it is, any responsible sysadmin will throw out the keys that are compromised, which are on their servers.
<LimCore> mhm
<Pici> LimCore: I dont remember what the exact text said. I attended to my servers, and the servers I log into also took care of theirs.
<LimCore> we could add more warnings in ssh client as well etc
 * Hobbsee didn't happen to have bad keys, so didn't see the update, but Pici says it was there, as does the changelog.
<LimCore> I know its stupid, but so are avarage users I guess.. or not
<Hobbsee> LimCore: because a big screen on the updater wasn't enough?
<Hobbsee> may as well steal focus, and stick an all black screen behind it.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> don't let it go back to normal till the user has fixed it
<Hobbsee> but i'd bet that won't go down well
<LimCore> ssh could refuse to connect with comrpomised key
<Pici> It was one of those full screen ncurses style warning.
<LimCore> just an idea
<Hobbsee> LimCore: that's oh so wrong, on so many levels.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: or ask for type YES in upper case
<LimCore> like reisfers fsck
<Hobbsee> really, the ones who have to worry are the sysadmins.
<Hobbsee> and anyone who hasn't fixed their systems, as sysadmins by now, deserve to have their systems rooted.
<LimCore> guy with laptop and desktop
<Hobbsee> as for user compromised keys, well, it's the server's problem if it's accepting them, not the user.
<\sh> LimCore, no one responsible uses reiserfs ... all suse user are going to die if they still using it
<Hobbsee> the guy who should know about server-based stuff opening ports, and possibly having attacks from that.
<LimCore> I think its a mean thing to say that they derve to have system rooted... ;) noone is perfect
 * Hobbsee suggests LimCore block port 80 by default on all machines, too.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: incoming? obviously
<Hobbsee> why?  the issue has been out for days, the fix is out, the updates are out, the only people who have been living under a rock, and refuse to see reality.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> LimCore: both ways.
<Hobbsee> trojans and all that go over http.  could get rooted.  big scary warnings, and don't open port 80.
<Hobbsee> in terms of windows machines, anyway
<pedro_> hello
<james_w> hi pedro_, are you in Prague?
<pedro_> james_w: yeah!, are you coming right?
<james_w> yep, I'll be there on Sunday.
<pedro_> aham, great
<greg-g> if someone could help with bug 229489 that'd be great.  I'm sure it is something simple that needs to be done but I don't know what.  The telling log is the last one attached.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229489 in ubuntu "package libghc6-mtl-dev 1.0.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229489
<\sh> greg-g, ask someone in -motu...we have some haskell pros and somehow I have the thought, that it has something to do with timing of the package installation...
<Hobbsee> ouch
<\sh> Preparing to replace libghc6-gtkglext-dev 0.9.12-0ubuntu1.1 (using .../libghc6-gtkglext-dev_0.9.12.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<\sh> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libghc6-gtkglext-dev.prerm: line 5: ghc-pkg: command not found
<\sh> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<\sh> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<\sh> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/prerm: line 5: ghc-pkg: command not found
<\sh> that sounds really like a timing problem
<\sh> yes...it's timing
<\sh> the package tries to install it first, but it needs ghc6 package really as first package to be installed
<\sh> strange that the ghc6 6.6.1 package failes for this...
<\sh> because it should be still there during upgrade
 * \sh heads home
<askand> Please reopen bug 183136 as it is still present
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183136 in evolution "Error while Storing folder &apos;INBOX&apos;" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183136
<greg-g> askand: what error are you receiving?
<askand> ﻿greg-g: the same as the person who first reported it; '﻿Error while Storing folder &apos;INBOX&apos;'
<greg-g> askand: ok, just making sure since a couple other people incorrectly thought they had the same issue
<askand> ﻿greg-g: Ah ok, I am using gmail over pop3 and Im using swedish language in Ubuntu Hardy
<greg-g> askand: could you please post a comment on that bug stating what you are experiencing, anything you have tried to diagnose the issue, and what version of ubuntu you are running?
<greg-g> you could try creating a new user on your system and seeing if the problem is still present then, or mv'ing your .evolution folder to .evolution-backup and seeing if it is still an issue
<greg-g> those are two good tests to see if it is caused by a user-defined setting or not
<askand> ﻿greg-g: Ok, I did mv evolution thing
<askand> and it made it work..propably cause Ive got no mails...ill try to mail one to myself
<greg-g> ok
<greg-g> askand: I'm heading out, post whatever you have tested to that bug and I'll take a look when I get back.  Thanks
<sportman1280_> hello
<sportman1280_> i was just curious as to why apport was disabled by default in hardy
<askand> ﻿greg-g:  will do, thanks to you
<al_> hello
<sportman1280_> hello
<sportman1280_> what are the packages you need to install in order to have the debug symbols?
<james_w> sportman1280_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash should help
<sportman1280_> well actually
<sportman1280_> they were listed there
<sportman1280_> libglib2.0-0-dbgsym libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym
<sportman1280_> i was told those yesterday, here... just forgot what they were :(
<greg-g> oh, sportman1280_, regarding why apport is disabled by default in stable releases (ie: Hardy) is because the versions of the programs in stable (Hardy) are now probably outdated compared to "upstream" (the place the actual program comes from) so the crashes are "less" useful (not useless, just less useful).  Also, I think it is an "appearance" thing to, not having the message pop up for things that don't matter (for instance a crash of compiz that 
<sportman1280_> greg-g: Thanks for the info
<askand> ﻿greg-g: I have now added a comment to the bugreport
<greg-g> askand: I've replied.
<askand> I am curios whats need to be done for bug 89936 to arrive to hardy-proposed, is it just a question of time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89936 in gmail-notify "Gmail notifier crashes when new e-mail is found and the user are supposed to be alerted about it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89936
<Fallenou> hi
<Fallenou> bdmurray , just to say that my bug (about nvidia nforce network controller) is solved : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/230099  it was a duplicate of another bug , thank you :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230099 in linux "nForce nvidia network driver can't link up when plugin wire (dup-of: 136836)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Fallenou> and the solution explained in the bug 136836 worked for me !
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136836
<Fallenou> ubottu ok we got it :D
<ubottu> Factoid ok we got it :d not found
<Fallenou> thank you guys
<greg-g> askand: regarding the gmail notifier, yeah, time
<askand> ﻿Has any fix been released to the hardy freezing bug?
<greg-g> askand: A) what bug are you referring to? and B) if you are referring to a specific bug, any and all information about it will be found on its Launchpad page
<hggdh> hum, thing are slow here...
<sectech> seems to be
<sectech> Tell me something.... how to characters like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/~sportember get away with bugs being marked critical even though they are not real bug reports
<ffm> sectech: It's bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<sectech> It's a valid issue... but not a software bug....
<greg-g> sectech: read who wrote that bug
<greg-g> and, it is bug number 1, as in, the first bug in the system
<sectech> Gregery Mate....
<sectech> rather Gergely Mate
<sectech> ... indeed.....
<sectech> creator of launchpad?
<greg-g> sectech: who wrote the bug, not the commenter.  "bugs related to.." people list bugs that you have commented on also, just just bugs you have reported
<greg-g> the actual bug, who wrote the actual bug report for bug number 1
<sectech> Ohhhh...
<greg-g> :)
<sectech> *bows*
<sectech> lol
<greg-g> good example to showcase that the "bugs related to" someone are just bugs they have commented on
<sectech> indeed....
<greg-g> not JUST bugs they have commented on, of course, but yeah
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-16
<sectech> I didn't even clue in when I saw it...
<sectech> lol
<sectech> should have known....
<sectech> long day
<sectech> ... you would think his karma level would be higher j/k
<sectech> greg-g,  check your PM if you will...
<greg-g> responded
<greg-g> sectech: yeah, Mark doesn't actually use LP all that much, even though it is his pride and joy
<sectech> Would bug #230876 be considered a wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230876 in tracker "msword_filter should check available disk space before copying files to /tmp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230876
<james_w> sectech: possibly, if it's not data loss at least.
<james_w> ah, it isn't, yeah, I think that's wishlist.
<sectech> okay...  I can't mark it... are you able to?
<james_w> yup
<james_w> \o/
<james_w> (I was only approved a few days ago)
<sectech> awesome... congrats!
<sectech> I'll probably apply later in the summer...
<sectech> depending on how many bugs I handle... How long did you go before applying?
<james_w> a few months, I haven't touched a huge number of bugs, but I'm a developer as well, so I tend to get distracted and try and fix them as well.
<james_w> have you seen the process for applying?
<sectech> Not yet...
<sectech> I probably should go over and look at it though
<james_w> there's a short questionnaire, where the answers can mostly be found by looking at the docs on the wiki, and then you have to provide examples of your work.
<sectech> ahh okay... not too bad then
<james_w> they ask for 5 bugs that you think that you triaged well, and the thoughts on what you were doing, and how you would set importance if you had the power.
<james_w> that's what really makes the difference.
<james_w> just keep working and asking questions and I'm sure you will get there.
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl if you want to read up on it.
<sectech> I think I have the hang of it...  It's more a matter of experience I think at the moment
<james_w> yeah, there are plenty of subtleties you can learn, and a lot if it is just experience, you are right. It seems like you are doing the right things though.
<james_w> Do you focus on one area of packages, or just look at everything new, or do you have a different strategy?
<sectech> I focus on anything that is recent and new.... Mostly crashes.... applications  that I am familiar with...
<sectech> I need some comments on bug #230850... I was going to ask the reporter if he has tried this on other hardy systems and if he could attach his conf file to the bug...  What would you guys add?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230850 in sensors-applet "sensors-applet ignores /etc/sensors3.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230850
<sectech> I didn't add any comments yet
<sectech> well other then re-assigning it
<james_w> yeah, I'm not sure about that one.
<sectech> Hmm... I'll just subscribe to it and see if another triager takes it then...
<wolfger>  <joking> ask them if they still have this problem in the latest version of Intrepid </joking>
<sectech> hahhhaha
<james_w> "we only fix bugs if you updated in the last 20 minutes"
<wolfger> seems like it some days
<sectech> Is intrepid even installable yet?
<james_w> sectech: I'll keep it open, and try to look at some point.
<james_w> sectech: just about I think
<wolfger> I think it is, if you change your sources.list
<james_w> sectech: where does your family name come from, if you don't mind me asking?
<wolfger> not that I'd want to do that
<sectech> Quebec, Canada I believe...
<sectech> I am supposed to be French
<sectech> heh
<hggdh> sectech: intrepid is *not* installable -- in fact, apart from some packages, there is not even a system to install ;-)
<sectech> haha
<james_w> sectech: "supposed to be"? :-)
<hggdh> sectech: you _can_ play with it, though (I do), but be very careful... for example, I already had to recover from X barfing on startup
<james_w> yeah, it won't be for the faint of heart for a few weeks at least.
<sectech> james_w,  All I can say in French is "I can't speak French" and I haven't had contact with that side of the family in years
<hggdh> sectech: you would be, I guess, quebecois
<james_w> sectech: Je ne comprends pas
<sectech> hggdh,  I think I'll leave intrepid alone for a while lol....
<sectech> yeah... by blood maybe, I wouldn't go around advertising that though heh
<sectech> Not a lot of people in Canada like Quebec... hell some Quebec people don't even like Quebec
<hggdh> if you have another box (or virtualos, or vmware) you can play with, then yes, go for it. It will give you a lot of experience on recovering systems :-)
<sectech> hggdh,  I already have grey hair and I'm not even 30 yet.... I don't want to push it
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> I almost do not have gray hair, and I am way past 30...
<hggdh> on the other hand, I am quite baldish
<sectech> I was gonna ask... Do you have any hair?
<sectech> lol
<sectech> hey... maybe I can blame the grey hair for the Quebec roots lol
<hggdh> a lot of my hair fell to the chest and back :-(
<sectech> Oh... relocated...
<sectech> lol
<sectech> Wonder how the conference is going overseas....
<sectech> Oh jeeze... someone just posted a bug with a mile long subject line
<hggdh> not only that, but with doubtful English as well
<sectech> I am asking for more information
<sectech> It's labelled firefox... yet he talks about booting issues
<sectech> lol
<sectech> and doesn't even mention firefox.
<sectech> Oh I see what he did
<sectech> He used firefox to report the bug with apport
<sectech> I don't imagine this has anything to do with firefox, but we'll see
<hggdh> no, certainly not firefox
<sectech> I think it's safe to drop the assignment until more information is given
<hggdh> he did it via ff, and did not click on "advanced options"
<hggdh> we would need his boot logs just to understand what might be the issue
<sectech> well...  lol... we want them to use apport... I guess we wern't overly specific on how we wanted them to use it
<sectech> I started off with a dmesg request
<sectech> I didn't want to start requesting a ton of log files before we were sure what it was about
<hggdh> might help, yes. Also, you can ask him to provide more detailed explanation for whatever error is is able to collect data from.
<hggdh> you might as well rephrase the bug summary for something smaller, like "many problems booting HH"
<sectech> Okay
<hggdh> sectech: is was usual for us to set the Importance to Medium by default, and then adjust when setting to triaged
<hggdh> sectech: finally -- reject firefox
<hggdh> please
<hggdh> :-)
<sectech> Refresh the bug
<sectech> I'll make the subject a little more specific when I get more info
<sectech> I took off the assignment so the firefox team doesn't see it
<sectech> I can't set the importance yet...
<hggdh> I still see firefox in -- can you reject it, or you want me to do so?
<hggdh> on the affects
<sectech> I just see Ubuntu... firefox is omitted.
<sectech> ahh
<sectech> hang on
<sectech> No I don't have access to reject it
<sectech> if you could that would be great
<sectech> Wait... do I just set that part to invalid?
<sectech> maybe I can do it
<sectech> There... I set the firefox part to invalid
<hggdh> thanks, sectech
<miickee> I need help with raising my dvd read speed.
<miickee> Using hdparm/sdparm
<thekorn_> good morning
<lucas> hi
<lucas> how does bughelper work, internally? there's a SOAP or XMLRPC interface to launchpad bugs?
<thekorn> hi lucas, no it's just scraping the html or text output of launchpad
<lucas> ok, that's what I feared ;)
<lucas> thank you
<thekorn> there is currently no scripting interface to lp
<bdmurray> lucas: there are plans for an interface though
<Iulian> Hey
<Iulian> G'morning pedro!
<Iulian> Or should I say good afternoon :)
<pedro_> hey Iulian, yeah afternoon :-)
<Iulian> pedro_: How is in Prague?
<Iulian> pedro_: I have never been there. I wanted to come but I can't because of school. :\
<pedro_> Iulian: everything really good so far
<pedro_> Iulian: sigh... hey but next time :-)
<Iulian> pedro_: Yeah, maybe next time.
<rbs-tito> Should a bug in coreutils be upstream in Debian or GNU?
<emgent> morning
<rbs-tito> morning
<rbs-tito> Well, afternoon here
<emgent> heheh true
<rbs-tito> You wouldn't happen to know much about coreutils?
<rbs-tito> Where is its upstream :s ?
<rbs-tito> bug 231058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231058 in coreutils "Undocumented function in date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231058
<hggd1> rbs-tito: coreutils is a GNU package
<hggd1> http://directory.fsf.org/project/coreutils/
<rbs-tito> hggd1: Do GNU actually have a bugtracker?
<hggdh> rbs-tito: brb
<rbs-tito> ok
<rbs-tito> I sent the email to the GNU bugs mailing list for coreutils
<rbs-tito> and added the email address to launchpad
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> rbs-tito: are you willing to keep working on core-utils?
<hggdh> at least for a while?
<rbs-tito> hggdh: Keep working on?
<hggdh> there are other NEW bugs for it ... ;-)
<rbs-tito> hggdh: Sure - I'll take a look
<hggdh> rbs-tito: thanks. We do appreciate the help
<rbs-tito> hggdh: Before I do though, is it proper to just email bug reports to bug-coreutils@gnu.org and list the email address as an upstream contact on launchpad?
<hggdh> rbs-tito: not sure. I am trying to find out
<hggdh> rbs-tito: seems we open on debian
<hggdh> seel bug 192239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192239 in coreutils "rm shouldn't require /proc to be mounted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192239
<hggdh> s/seel/see/
<hggdh> james_w: ping
<rbs-tito> hggdh: That is marked as wont fix on Debbugs
<james_w> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> james_w: you seem to have worked on bug 192239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192239 in coreutils "rm shouldn't require /proc to be mounted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192239
<james_w> hggdh: yeah, I had a look at it
<hggdh> is Debian where we open upstream for core-utils?
<james_w> there is an actual upstream, but the Debian maintainer is very knowledgeable and helpful, so you can go there as well.
<hggdh> james_w: where is upstream for it?
<hggdh> just for completeness. I have no problems on using debian
<james_w> http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/
<hggdh> james_w: thanks
<hggdh> rbs-tito: there you go. You can use either the email, or open/check on https://bugs.debian.org
<hggdh> james_w: checking on debian, or looking up the maillist archives might not be a bad idea at all -- these issues may have been already reported there
<hggdh> james_w: sorry, not for you ^^
<rbs-tito> Thanks
<hggdh> rbs-tito: ^^ it was for you ^^ :-)
<james_w> hggdh: it's a good thing to be reminded of any way :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<sectech> Can someone review bug #231098 for "wishlist" consideration...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231098 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Please add sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin to *ubuntu-restricted-extras" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231098
<sectech> I'll add a note stating that the issue will be considered in future releases once I see that the status has been changed
<james_w> sectech: done, thanks.
<sectech> james_w,  Thank you
<james_w> It might be a won't fix, as the aim will be to have non-restricted java working well.
<sectech> agreed....   I would rather see a non-restricted java included then something restricted....
<sectech> I did change the status to confirmed though as "new" really isn't appropriate....
<hggdh> james_w: do you know if the meeting of bugsquad and dev have happened already? (the one that ((will/would discuss) | has discussed) workflow bugs)
<hggdh> ugh. s/have/has/
<james_w> hggdh: it will be next week at UDS
<hggdh> ah, OK. I though UDS was going on already
<james_w> That's Fosscamp
<Pici> 19th - 23rd is UDS
<hggdh> details, details, details ;-)
<james_w> I'll try and let people here who can't make it make it know so that they can listen in.
<hggdh> thanks. I appreciate it
<thekorn> hi all
<james_w> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hello james_w
<pochu> hey hey
<thekorn> hola pochu
<pochu> guten tag thekorn :)
<Iulian> Hey thekorn
<Iulian> and james_w, pochu. :)
<pochu> hi Iulian
<thekorn> Hi Iulian
<Iulian> slomo: Hello. I have built a package called giver. I think you heard about it. It has the same upstream as tasque. The problem is that I get a strange error when I run it: 'exec: 9: -a: not found'. Do you have any ideas what could be wrong?
<Iulian> slomo: When I run 'exec mono "Giver"' I get 'Cannot open assembly Giver.'
<Iulian> Does anyone else know?
<marnanel> Iulian: Is "Giver" the Mono program, or a shell script, do you know?
<marnanel> Iulian: also, do you know what shell you are running? (ls -l /bin/sh will tell you)
<Iulian> marnanel: It's not a shell script. It's a desktop application - http://code.google.com/p/giver/
<Iulian> marnanel: Yes, dash shell.
<marnanel> Iulian: AFAICS -a (test if file exists) is not built into dash
<marnanel> If whatever script is being run uses bash features but invokes /bin/sh, that's a bug.
<Iulian> marnanel: I just received an email from someone that has the same problem. He told me that he asked the devs and they didn't know either.
<marnanel> Iulian: Try "if [ -a / ]; then echo foo; fi" under bash and dash and you'll see: dash doesn't like it at all
<marnanel> Iulian: Actually
<marnanel> Iulian: More usefully, run bash, and then see whether you can launch giver
<marnanel> If you can, then it depends on bash features but claims to be calling /bin/sh, which is evil-bad-and-wrong
<Iulian> marnanel: Running bash giver it works.
<marnanel> Iulian: Then that is the bug that needs to be reported upstream.
<marnanel> The shell script "giver" uses bash-specific features but the first line is presumably #!/bin/sh
<Iulian> marnanel: Yea, thanks. Will have a look at it again soon.
<Iulian> marnanel: Do you know how to fix it? So I don't have to write bash giver everytime I run it.
<pochu> Iulian: you can change "#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash" in the first line of the script
<marnanel> pochu, the hot-swappable marnanel for giving excellent answers when marnanel is afk
<marnanel> er, not that my answers are always better than pochu's or anything
<pochu> hey marnanel :-)
<pochu> well, I bet they usually are ;)
<Iulian> I don't know really where to change that line. Giver is a file sharing desktop app. You can share files with people on your network.
<Iulian> So I think this is a packaging issue.
<\sh> Iulian: bug no?
<Iulian> \sh: I didn't submit any bug. I just have the 'needs-packaging' bug opened.
<\sh> ah
<Iulian> So there is any place where to change this without modifying the original source?
<Iulian> Oups, I should ask this in -motu channel, right?
<\sh> Iulian: what is the problem in general?
<\sh> yes
<marnanel> Iulian: well, for now you can change it... should I go around telling people this?... by typing sudo nano $(which giver), but yes, definitely something to talk to the packagers about.
<marnanel> fine people they are.
 * marnanel is laughing out loud.  My diocesan mailing list just forwarded a request that the Lambeth Conference in 2009 (the once-a-decade conference of all Anglican/Episcopalian bishops) will have a theme of "ubuntu", and asks whether anyone can help design a logo
<marnanel> (actually the general convention, sorry)
<lifeless> marnanel: offer them a predone logo :P
 * marnanel grins
 * marnanel posted the link to planet gnome
<secretlondon> :)
<copyofjohan> hi, video playback performance is very poor when using 3d-effects. Is that a known bug?
<copyofjohan> I cant find a bug-report but I think I've heard of that
<mohbana> hi guys is there a bug with firefox freezing with i right click someone on the page?
<narcan> mohbana: witch version?
<mohbana> 3b5
<narcan> mohbana
<narcan> ok
<narcan> i try that
<narcan> any web page?
<secretlondon> well I right click all the time and no problems
<narcan> no issue here
<narcan> also
<mohbana> i wasn't happening before
<narcan> mohbana: maybe a java page?
<secretlondon> there are general issues with flash
<narcan> maybe a javascript who waiting a right click
<secretlondon> flash kills my firefox on a regaulr basis - I use flashblock now
<MilkmanDan> Me too.
<narcan> good night all
<sectech> Can someone give me a hand finishing the triage on bug #231102...  I don't know what else to ask for
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231102 in ubuntu "[hardy] Eth0 card cannot come up when waking up from suspend to disk" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231102
<jibel> Hi sectech
<jibel> regarding bug 231102 he already provided enough information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231102 in ubuntu "[hardy] Eth0 card cannot come up when waking up from suspend to disk" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231102
<jibel> for, I don't know why yet, there is an error "r8169: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -22" in kern.log after resuming from suspend
<sectech> Okay, I'll mark it as confirmed.... I must have missed that line... I kinda thought there was enough
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-17
<sectech> bug #230906, I don't know what package to assign it to... There is enough to confirm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230906 in ubuntu "Using special characters in filenames prevents Windows from opening" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230906
<dsas_> sectech: I think that bugs in discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss at present. I seem to remember that it wasn't clear where the bug lay, possibly the filesystem level.
<sectech> Okay I'll leave it be... I am just going through the incomplete bugs I was triaging...
<sectech> house keeping (with what is possible)
<sectech> If I request a backtrace for a bug and it returns with no symbols, and there isn't a -dbg for the application would an apport report be any more effective?
<dsas_> sectech: Yes I believe so. It's then retraced with debug symbols in the datacentre
<sectech> Okay, then I'll be asking for apport for a couple of mine
<RyanPrior> How do I change the importance of a bug?
<nickellery> RyanPrior, you have to be a member of the Ubuntu-Bugcontrol team
<RyanPrior> nickellery: Who do I complain to if there's a bug that's clearly mis-marked in importance?
<thekorn> what's the bugnumer and the importance in question?
<RyanPrior> launchpad bug #183917 (marked low priority) is the most complained about bug in Hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183917
<RyanPrior> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<thekorn> RyanPrior, IMO there is no need to chenge the importance of this bug, this is surely in focus of the developers, changing the importance won't change anything
<RyanPrior> thekorn: I think it hurts the credibility of the bug tracking system. Hundreds of people per day find that bug and see that it's already confirmed, and low priority.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, based on the number of different comments and subscribers I'm not sure if there are really hundreds of people are intrested in this bug
<thekorn> the importance was set by someone who really knows what to do,
<thekorn> so the best would be to conntact him and talk to him directly about changing it
<RyanPrior> thekorn: I'm not sure on the numbers. I sit in #ubuntu for a few hours a day though, and we get questions about that bug probably once every few minutes, so figuring in how many people search the bug tracker without asking in IRC, I figure it's a pretty big numberr.
<RyanPrior> thekorn: the number of comments isn't a good indicator, because a bug tracker is not a popularity contest. Not everybody is going to chime in. If there's an Ubuntu Brainstorm entry for this bug, I bet it's got a thousand votes.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, right, if you add a comment, saying you have seen many people affected by this bug, I will change the importance
<RyanPrior> thekorn: Done.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, my problem right now is: I 'm unable to reproduce it with an uptodate hardy
<RyanPrior> thekorn: Are you using Adobe Flash?
<RyanPrior> thekorn: I reproduce it daily using these steps: Open Rhythmbox, set music playing, browse to a YouTube video and play it, pause Rhythmbox to let the video play. Expected result: audio and video play. Actual result: only video plays.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, I'm using flash-nonfree, so yes
<RyanPrior> The workaround I use is closing Rhythmbox, closing Firefox, opening Firefox again, playing the flash video, and then opening Rhythmbox again.
<RyanPrior> thekorn: Do you have libflashsupport installed?
<thekorn> RyanPrior, Ohh, ok, I think I'm able to reproduce it this way,
<thekorn> need to reboot, back in a few
<thekorn> RyanPrior, I'm still not able to reproduce this particullar issue, maybe it is just luck ;)
<RyanPrior> thekorn: If you have libflashsupport you won't be able to reproduce it - do you?
<thekorn> but I'm going to change the importance based on your last comment
<RyanPrior> Well, if you really can't reproduce the bug, we should figure out why that is and try to get to the bottom of this.
<RyanPrior> I don't have time tonight, but maybe there's a clue in the discrepancy.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, I have libflashsupport installed! why is there a libflashsupport task?
<RyanPrior> thekorn: libflashsupport solves this bug but creates a worse one.
<RyanPrior> thekorn: You won't be able to reproduce this bug as long as you have libflashsupport though.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, ok, I'm sorry to say this, but I'm not sure what the best steps at this point are, maybe you should ask crimsun or members of mozilla-bugs about this. I will subscribe myself to this bug, and follow on this later today as I'm running out of time right now.
<RyanPrior> thekorn: I'm going to bed myself. Thanks for the attention.
<thekorn> RyanPrior, thank you for working on this
<thekorn> RyanPrior, good night
<isforinsects> Not entirely sure how to report this bug correctly, of if indeed it is a bug or something else.
<isforinsects> I am trying to install the Hardy package 'imms' and it depends on 'xmms' which isn't available in 8.04 repos.
<isforinsects> in fact quite a few packages require xmms: playground-plugin-xmms for instance
<isforinsects> There are even gobs of xmms plugins in the repos, but no xmms
<RAOF> isforinsects: That means we need to file a bunch of removal request bugs, basically.
<RAOF> But they'll only be removed from Intrepid, not Hardy.
<isforinsects> Can you point me to an example?  I'd be willing to do file them.
<isforinsects> Oh yes, I suppose hardy repos are set now aren't they.
<sectech> Why on earth.
<RAOF> sectech: ?
<isforinsects> sectech?>
<sectech> I used xmms all the time,  wonder why they would remove the main package
<sectech> odd...
<isforinsects> Well it is obsoleted by xmms2
<isforinsects> I think?
<RAOF> Because it's ancient, not well maintained, and depends on gtk1.2.
<RAOF> isforinsects: No, xmms2 is quite different.
<RAOF> And gtk1.2 is going to disappear from the archives real-soon-now :)
<sectech> a shame they didn't keep it up.... oh well...
<sectech> It's been around for ages...
<isforinsects> I like it myself.  I find more and more problems with heavy weight media players
<pedro_> bug 190684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190684 in xmms "Remove xmms from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190684
<pedro_> clearly explain why it was removed
<sectech> obsolete....
<sectech> morning pedro_
<sectech> anyway bbl, getting ready for work
<pedro_> hello sectech
<isforinsects> So do you have any pointers for filing the bug reports?
<isforinsects> Or removal requests?
<mgunes> isforinsects, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<emgent> heya
<Pierre> hi
<Pierre> anyone notices huge slowdown in firefox3 in comparison with ff2? (on last ubuntu vs ubuntu-1)
<Hobbsee> nope
 * Hobbsee has had the opposite.
<Pierre> Hobbsee: net acces is slow, autocomplete takes seconds to find smtg, etc. Reproducible on three boxes
<Pierre> and JS is... gmail is now unusable :)
<pedro_> is KelvinGardiner in the channel?
<pochu> thekorn: you have mail :)
<pck-chem> quick question for those csh-ers. I'm using a program that requires the use of the c shell and I need to edit my .cshrc file. Where is this file? and if I need to make it myself, where should I do that? thanks.
<thekorn> pochu, do you mean the one from ~5hrs ago?
<thekorn> I already replied to this one
<pochu> thekorn: ah, right
<penguin42> hi, a bug of mine #229067 has a connection to an external KDE bug, but it's been marked as invalid - I'm not 100% sure, but I think the reason is that the upstream bug has been marked as a dupe - does launchpad now need tying to that other bug?
<pck-chem> It wouldn't hurt.
<pck-chem> bug ﻿229067
<pck-chem> bug #﻿229067
<penguin42> It looks like they have a fix for it as well, so it would be a good thing to pick the fix up since it segs konq
<penguin42> hohum, I've added a comment
<sectech> I'm surprised a "[needs-packaging] Firefox 3-RC1" hasn't come across launchpad yet
<gnomefreak> sectech: it has
<gnomefreak> sectech: its being taken care of
<gnomefreak> sectech: hard part is its UDS week this week but we have been testing it since b5 came out
<sectech> Oh I stand corrected...
<gnomefreak> since fta;s ppa is synced it will update and we will push final RC
<sectech> I just saw a post of /. saying it was out....Guess I didn't see it go through launchpad...
<sectech> then again I am running on 3 hours sleep so I am not seeing much of launchpad today
<gnomefreak> sectech: i get emails from mozilla before and at time of release plus app-days the whole team does, so we know we test snapshots all through process, people have this issue where they have to have it the sec it comes out
<sectech> lol true enough....
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back, if you see a bug like that please close it and tell them we are working on it and send them to #ubuntu-mozillateam if they have more questions or they can ask on mailing list
<gnomefreak> be back i have to reboot
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-18
<micahcowan> I'd like to file/check for bugs in the built-in gpg agent for Hardy, but don't know what package it is (gnupg-agent it's not).
<micahcowan> It was causing serious annoyances for me with Thunderbird.
<crimsun> micahcowan: the GNOME portion?
<crimsun> micahcowan: (i.e., seahorse?)
<micahcowan> Definitely seems to be part of the GNOME session, yeah.
<micahcowan> Is seahorse the Gnome gpg-agent, then?
<crimsun> it's a frontend for GnuPG, rather.
<crimsun> it also has hooks for openssh keys
<crimsun> so, yes, that's where I'd look.
<micahcowan> Well, I'm talking about whatever GPG_AGENT_INFO apparently is set to automatically by Gnome (or _something_), and Thunderbird winds up trying to get passwords from.
<micahcowan> I'm not using any frontends to gnupg itself, though.
<micahcowan> Unless it's both a frontend and an agent.
<crimsun> that it is.
<micahcowan> yeah, that's probably it, then. Thanks much, crimsun!
<crimsun> np.
<misngh> There is a bug with the network manager for 8.04 -- it randomly decides not to work after reboot and i have to painstakingly key in my WPA2 key regularly
<misngh> does anyone know or care about that?
<marka> Anyone know what package to file a bug on in which my laptop won't completely shutdown. Usplash?
<marka> I don't get the final Ubuntu progress bar screen, just blank.
<RAOF> marka: That's _probably_ linux-source-2.6.(your kernel version)
<RAOF> Your kernel version will be .22 if Gutsy, and .24 if Hardy.
<marka> yes, is .24 (Hardy). Thanks
<Iulian> Hello pedro
<pedro_> hey Iulian, how's going?
<Iulian> pedro_: I'm doing good, just had lunch. Thanks
<Iulian> And you?
<pedro_> I'm good too, waiting for lunch :-)
<pedro_> i'm starving
<Iulian> pedro_: I heard that food is quite expensive there.
<pedro_> Iulian: at the hotel it's, but it's quite the normal price of europe at the city center
<thekorn> hello Iulian, dobry den pedro_
<Iulian> pedro_: Ahh, that explains it :)
<Iulian> Heya thekorn!
<pedro_> except for the UK of course :-P
<pedro_> hello thekorn
<Iulian> Hehe
<Iulian> Blah.. I cannot wait until next year.
<jdavies> Iulian++
<Iulian> jdavies: I've seen your name on the list IIRC.
<Fallenou> i have one question about this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/136836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Medium,Won't fix]
<Fallenou> why is it so much complicated to make a fix for this bug ?
<Fallenou> i mean, this is important for newbies to have network access after booting their newly installed ubuntu
<Fallenou> most of them won't search deeper and will give up ubuntu if the network doesn't work
<Fallenou> and since the workaround is just a line to add in a text file i wonder why it is not worth it to make a fix in the ubuntu distribution :o
<Fallenou> if someone can answer me
 * bimberi has a look but can't provide any useful input, other than to reassure Fallenou that someone has read his posts :)
<Fallenou> bimberi < that's no as helpful as i expected but that's better than nothing :p
 * Hobbsee has asked why it won't be fixed for intrepid.
<Fallenou> i'm writting a little post for this bug to explain my point of view
<bimberi> Fallenou: I aim to please ;p
<philbywhizz> I just joined the BugSquad ;)
<Fallenou> bimberi < sorry i don't understand :p
<Fallenou> (i'm french, can you repeat with some other words ? :o)
<bimberi> Fallenou: I cannot sorry.  Best to just ignore me.  :)
<Fallenou> lol ok
<Fallenou> you said you'd be pleased to read my post ? or something like that ?
 * Fallenou is trying to guess
<bimberi> Fallenou: No it's more like "I always try to help".  Which was silly because I didn't really help you.
<Fallenou> ok i get it :)
<bimberi> phew :)
<bimberi> philbywhizz: cool.  get squashing! :)
<philbywhizz> i'd like to help out where i can - its a bit daunting though
<bimberi> philbywhizz: The wiki links in the topic have lots of info.
<bimberi> philbywhizz: It can be good to pick an application you use and so know a little, and have a look at its bugs.
<philbywhizz> bimberi: what isn't clear is where the bugs are - i assume they are in launchpad
<bimberi> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bimberi> philbywhizz: the first link ^^^
<philbywhizz> thanks - i'm in the right area then.
<bimberi> philbywhizz: wrt an application you can go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu, use "Find a package", and click on the "Bugs" tab once you've found the package.
<qense> what the heck! http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1184
<narcan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/231621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231621 in vlc "gtk critical error " [Undecided,New]
<narcan>  anyone can confirm it please ?
<afflux> morning
<qense> hi
<qense> afflux: did you read this? http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1184
<qense> I didn't know this things happen in our community
<qense> and Alan Pope is an Ubuntu Member!
<Hobbsee> they do.
<Hobbsee> alan likes doing such things.
<afflux> checking.. I'm currently in england
<lifeless> alan is also an old friend of jono's
<qense> is it an innocent joke or more serious?
<afflux> I don't know either of them very much, but looks like a joke, doesn't it?
<james_w> yeah, it's a joke
<Iulian> Indeed
<qense> ok
<Nafallo> lol
<afflux> england is nice, pizza hut has an all you can eat buffet. I'd like to see that offer in germany :D
<qense> we have yankee doodle here in the netherlands! :P
<qense> you p[ay an entrance price and separate for the drinks
<qense> but you can eat as much as you want
<\sh> well, there is a serious background behind those identity thefts
<Fallenou> bimberi < i added my post, but since the status changed to "open for intrepid" , but i still think it should be fixed in the LTS
<LimCore> hi, can anyone help to confirm a bug in psi (need to have an openpgp key)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psi/+bug/224906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224906 in psi "[Hardy] Psi 0.11 connects in an infinite manner without success after enabling OpenPGP" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> and, what can one do to use psi in version that works with openpgp
<Balachmar> My bug is about a netgear wireless usb dongle that results in a unstable wifi connection. Although it worked find in 7.04
<Balachmar> it is a netgear wg111 v2
<wolfger> bug 193798 is assigned to hal, but I think it's more likely an xfce problem. Launchpad will not let me assign the xfce package, though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193798 in hal "[Hardy] Audio-CD is not recognised" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193798
<Reindeer> Hi, where shall I report a bug that crashes my X server when visiting the webpage www.meez.com? Can I do it here or shall I directly post it to launchpad?
<geser> Please direct to Launchpad. Thanks
<Reindeer> @geser: ok. thanks
<sipi> Greetings everybody. I think I have found a bug but a) I'm not sure if it realy is, b) to which package to report is. The problem is the cursor position in the bash shell and in the emacs. They are out of synchron, until I dont force to refresh the window somehow. It seems somehow related to the intel  driver because on the same system with a nvidia video card everything is allright.
<sipi> But then I don't know why is it application specific.
<sipi> Thanks for the help.
<rbs-tito> #teenlug
<rbs-tito> Sorry
<rbs-tito> I've made a patch for bug 231741 , should I assign the bug to the sponsors team?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231741 in conduit "Conduit password fields not masked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231741
<rbs-tito> Also, is conduit a universe or main package?
<geser> universe, see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conduit
<rbs-tito> geser: Thanks, packages.ubuntu.com wasn't working for me
<greg-g> ::chirp::chirp::
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-11
<BUGabundo> Turl1 asked me a question: "can I start getting packages sponsored now? or should I wait more?" what do you guys have to say?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I think it is OK no
<hggdh> w
<BUGabundo> its a dead upstream app, but with some recent new version (go figure)
<BUGabundo> but we have the same version since dapper
<BUGabundo> my advise is to update debian 1st
<BUGabundo> and then just sync
<hggdh> it would be better, yes
<hggdh> is it in universe?
<hggdh> and if it is dead upstream, who updated it?
<BUGabundo> universe, yes
<BUGabundo> hggdh: the user is not sure, thinks it was main devs, but not as active as before
<hggdh> hum. Better to ask at -motu, then
<BUGabundo> my advice too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> hggdh: can I say something is officially supported if it's in a future release?
<micahg> anyone else?
<BUGabundo> micahg: I would
<BUGabundo> depends on the case
<micahg> something like this: The moonlight plugin is officially supported in Jaunty in version 1.0.1.
<micahg> bug 374521
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374521 in firefox-3.0 "Moonlight crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374521
<micahg> user is running intrepid
<micahg> BUGabundo: ??
<BUGabundo> it wasn't supported on ii?
<micahg> Nope
<micahg> not as a plugin afaict
<BUGabundo> then we can't support it oficially
<BUGabundo> only by community, if any one backports it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> That's what I wrote then
<micahg> I'll be back later
<micahg> wanted to get in a quick bug
<micahg> :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bedtime
<hggdh> micahg, sorry. But yes, if the plugin was only added in in Jaunty, and the user has a crash in Intreprid, then there is no question it is unsupported (and, as such, closed invalid).
<mvplibre> hi, same one speak spanish?
<mvplibre> some one know how to connect a w380i sony ericsson cell phone to ubuntu (64b machine)?
<mpontillo> !es
<ubot4> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mpontillo> oops, guess he's gone ;)
<hggdh> <sigh/> my Evo just decided it had worked hard for too long, and froze :-(
<pace_t_zulu> hello hggdh
<pace_t_zulu> just sitting down to look at LP bug # 301007
<hggdh> hi pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> LP bug #301007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301007 in matplotlib "python-matplotlib: missing package dependency (python-tk)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301007
<pace_t_zulu> that's better
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i was testing ubot4
<hggdh> so it is still working ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> !arch
<ubot4> Factoid 'arch' not found
<hggdh> bug 374710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374710 in ubuntu "Windows containing "tran" in the titlebar crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374710
<hggdh> ??
<hggdh> anyone can repeat this?
<jmarsden> hggdh: Works for me (I have the current dir in the window title, so I did mkdir tran && cd tran and nothing bad happened).
<jmarsden> Just rechecked with trans, still "works for me".
<hggdh> wfm also for me...
<hggdh> jmarsden, you have to try with 'trans', not 'tran'
<jmarsden>  tried both ways... both are OK.
<hggdh> yeah. This one takes the cake for a weird bug
<hggdh> well, I will update the bug, and ask for more data. Let's see what happens
<jmarsden> Sounds like he may have a proxy or something running trying to do on the fly translation???
<micahg> hggdh: what do I answer the guy in bug 254139?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 254139 in firefox-3.0 "huge text displayed on certain web pages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254139
<hggdh> micahg, looking at it now
<hggdh> micahg, I would say "fix released", unknown fix. You might look at the changelog for ffox 3.0.10, and see if any entry there would match, or approach, this issue
<micahg> well, user started with 3.0.1
<micahg> so, that's a lot of changelogs
<hggdh> jmarsden, I thought of something like that, but the reporter also states being able to trigger with *any* other programme that sets the window title. I still think this is very weird...
<jmarsden> I agree... I wonder if the thing looking for trans is in his closed source video driver or something???
<hggdh> micahg, then I would say don't worry ;-) but the changelog is cummulative
<jmarsden> micahg: Say you don't know, but you are glad the issue seems to have been resolved :)
<hggdh> jmarsden, the *only* way I can see this happening is via a common programme/library/whatever... I asked the reporter to reproduce with apport enabled. If we get the new apport-generated bug, then we can look at  the backtrace (hopefully it will be complete)
<jmarsden> Yep.  Definitely a bug to remember, if this does end up being replicable :)
<hggdh> hum. the data for the X sounds strange... built with a 2.6.24 kernel, and Jaunty released with a 2.6.28 one...
<hggdh> ah well.  Je me sens un peu faible...
<micahg> hggdh: means user started with Hardy and upgraded
<micahg> user is using a 2.6.28 kernelkl
<micahg> Current Operating System: Linux cerberus 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64
<hggdh> yes, but I would have expected X to have been built with an equivalent kernel (since otherwise we might have dependencies issues on the builder)
<micahg> current Jaunty is X 1.6
<micahg> look like user us running Jaunty
<hggdh> yes. Which, still, makes the reference to 2.6.24 unexplained. Unless this is the date for the nvidia driver, and the reporter downloaded it from nvidia
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I see what you're saying
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> I"ve never seen X output like that before
<hggdh> no prob, micahg
<hggdh> and I am not an X expert (always hated the thing, since the first time I saw it, a long time ago ;-)
 * pace_t_zulu hggdh: the reporter says "
 * pace_t_zulu Nvidia Quadro FX 540 PCI-E 16x
 * pace_t_zulu I am using the nvidia proprietary 180 driver"
<pace_t_zulu> so it is proprietary
<hggdh> yes. Downloaded from us, or from nvidia? Both are proprietary...
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: does it matter doesn't Ubuntu get the binaries from nvidia?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: it would really just matter for package management... right?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I *think* so, but I do not have nvidia (I have ATI), and I use the radeon driver, which is free
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: if he got the binary from nvidia than it would not be automatically updated by apt
<pace_t_zulu> i would think
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I think you are correct -- to a point: ATI and nvidia may release up-to-date drivers, that may (or may not) be incompatible with a specific ubuntu release
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: if he got the binary from Ubuntu repos then it would be updated
<hggdh> yes
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i am all to familiar with this problem
<pace_t_zulu> back in the early days of compiz
<binarymutant> please ignore this
<binarymutant> please ignore this @bugtracker add malone malone https://launchpad.net/malone Malone
<micahg> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 is the easiest way to find out
<hggdh> yes, so was I -- I used fglrx at the time, eventually got fed up with having a tainted kernel, and went 2D-only with radeon
<binarymutant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/373557 srry last time
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373557 in ubuntu "Sync libwww-delicious-ruby 0.3.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New]
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i run ubuntu in vmware these days... so i am 2d only also
<pace_t_zulu> hey binarymutant
<hggdh> there is a nvidia-glx-180 in the repositories
<pace_t_zulu> guys, binarymutant is trying to setup ubotu in #ubuntu-us-tn
<binarymutant> hey pace_t_zulu still trying ubotu
<pace_t_zulu> that's why he is testing it in here
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: keep up the good work
<hggdh> what is the issue with the bot?
<hggdh> ah
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: if he is a Quadro user, he is probably quiet dependent on 3d (or likes burning money)
<hggdh> should have read the backlog
<hggdh> heh
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: what backlog?
<pace_t_zulu> !backlog
<ubot4> Factoid 'backlog' not found
<hggdh> the channel log
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: where do you find that?
<hggdh> I am lost. Find what?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: where can you get a backlog for any given #ubuntu channel on freenode?
<hggdh> ah
<Flannel> !logs
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hggdh> it is saved at... (hold on)
<hggdh> darn! again!
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thank you
<hggdh> no, Flannel did it.
<pace_t_zulu> Flannel: thank you
<hggdh> this is it, folks. Good night.
<micahg> night
<pace_t_zulu> night hggdh
<pace_t_zulu> night guys...
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<xerox1> hi, i have had an issue with resuming after hibernate and i would like to search in launchpad if other people had this problem before
<xerox1> but neither the error message (an unknown error has occured, code 1) nor syslog is very helpfull
<ror> quite a few people have had problems with various things after hibernate, but if your more specific searches aren't throwing up matches I'd go ahead and raise a new bug, it can always be merged later if it is a duplicate
<xerox1> so, can you tell me where i can look up a more precise error log to post it to launchpad?
<xerox1> ah, ok
<ror> what sort of error does Xorg.log give you?
<ror> you could try installing the xorg-server dbg package and running it through gdb to get a full backtrace if it's an Xorg crash
<ror> what is the "issue" you're having with?
<xerox1> i have done a hibernate, tried to resume, but the notebook turn immediately of, back to suspend to ram
<xerox1> from there i could do the resume
<xerox1> but not directly from hibernation
<xerox1> and it seems as i can recreate this process, because i had this also before
<xerox1> d
<xerox1> i can't find any problems within Xorg.0.log
<xerox1> can i check any other log files?
<bddebian> Boo
<G__81> hi everyone
<G__81> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi G__81
<G__81> i saw your mail and i have gone through the triaging process :)
<G__81> the flowchart is wonderful
<G__81> but in the incomplete flowchart flow some flows are marked in grey what does that indicate
<hggdh> g_81, can you give me the link?
<G__81> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<hggdh> G__81, the grey mark the status of a bug
<G__81> no
<G__81> my doubt is
<G__81> in the From Incomplete flow chart when it transitions from Incomplete you see the next boxes are marked light
<G__81> oh.............. got it
<G__81> i didnt see it i got it cleared
<G__81> :) sorry
<hggdh> G__81, although it is a bit of a stretch, if it is incomplete it is already considered a bug
<G__81> yes
<G__81> :)
<hggdh> so the "convert to answers" flow would not apply
<G__81> yes
<G__81> just installed 9.04 in VBox
<hggdh> good
<G__81> now am gonna move that 9.10
<hggdh> G__81, if you have enough disk, you might want to save this 9.04, and copy the VM image
<G__81> not a problem i could install it again :)
<hggdh> :-)
<G__81> thats the advantage of ubuntu when compared to fedora it gets installed fast :)
<hggdh> heh. There *had* to be something better somewhere ;-)
<G__81> i ve been using Red hat right from 5.1 to Fedora 10 and i see the difference when i switched to Ubuntu
<G__81> i respect Fedora but i feel this is one thing of the so many things i like about Ubuntu
<G__81> hey hggdh can you give me the link for the list of bugs so that i could start my triaging process ?
<hggdh> it is all linux... a distribution is (or should be) mostly a personal decision. All of the major dists are good
<G__81> yes
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<hggdh> all the bugs at your disposal
<G__81> hggdh, i have a question
<G__81> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/374733
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374733 in swami "Swami needs updating to latest SVN." [Critical,New]
<G__81> how do you classify this bug. I dont see this as a bug
<hggdh> it is not... hold on
<G__81> looks more or less like a wishlist or enhancement :)
<hggdh> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<hggdh> it is a workflow "bug". Note that the reporter is also the assignee. This is a bit of a excess, even for workflow, but I believe Luke wanted to have it recorded, and indeed LP is a very good place
<hggdh> workflow bugs are not to be touched on triage, so please do not worry about this one
<G__81> yes
<G__81> i saw that link thanks for the link
<hggdh> welcome
<G__81> let me triage one and let me know your comments
<G__81> hggdh, #163544
<hggdh> bug 163544
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 163544 in tracker "tracker search tool shows no results" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163544
<G__81> thats what i ve triaged
<hggdh> G__81, hold on, this is an old (and long) bug
<G__81> yes but it still exists in 9.04
<G__81> and thats why i triaged it
<hggdh> G__81, good. Some points: (1) if you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description, you will see some guidelines. The ones I am thinking about, right now, is "Lastest Package Tested". and "Next Step".
<G__81> :) so am i right ?
<hggdh> For Latest Package Tested"... it is the Jaunty version of tracker
<hggdh> G__81, yes, you are this *IS* a bug, no doubt
<G__81> :)
<G__81> just 3 more minutes for the 9.10 to get installed completely
<hggdh> for "Next Step"... a bit more complex. Ideally we would go upstream and either find an existing bug there, or open a new one.
<hggdh> So, right now, Next Step could say something like "needs upstream task"
<hggdh> The point is I had to read all the bug to find out it is still a bug, and still present in Jaunty...
<G__81> so how do i rectify it
<G__81> yes you are right you have to go through the entire stuff to find out its 9.04 bug
<hggdh> just edit the description, and add the fields
<hggdh> (click on the "Update description/tags")
<G__81> ok then ?
<G__81> and add what ?
<hggdh> well, you can go upstream on tracker, and look for a similar bug...
<G__81> how do i ? go to gnome bugzilla ?
<hggdh> right now I tend to consider this bug a wishlist -- the code to do what should be done seems not to be there yet
<hggdh> yes, b.g.o
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> not sure
<G__81> ok currently let me leave it like this then :)
<hggdh> k
<G__81> if the fix has been released then what do we do
<hggdh> if upstream has fixed it, but Ubuntu is still running an older version, then the Ubuntu task stands
<hggdh> if upstream has a bug opened (and closed fixed resolved), then we add an upstream task to the bug. LP will update the status to closed automatically
<G__81> so what do i put there ? its in new state
<hggdh> (but the Ubuntu bug will still be confirmed)
<hggdh> the upstream bug?
<G__81> #186713
<G__81> 186713
<hggdh> G__81, prefix with "gnome bug " is in b.g.o, "bug " if in LP, etc, etc
<hggdh> gnome bug 186713
<hggdh> eeeck
<G__81> yeah the developer says he has fixed it but what would be the status in LP
<hggdh> bug 186713
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 186713 in keytouch "[hardy] keytouch blocks logout" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186713
<hggdh> G__81, where is this bug
<G__81> where ? i didnt get you sorry
<hggdh> ah, I see my mistake
<hggdh> G__81, note that the *upstream* bug has been fixed
<G__81> yes
<hggdh> not the Ubuntu one
<G__81> yes
<G__81> so can i mark it confirmed
<G__81> coz in ubuntu its still open
<G__81> as ubuntu has not merged it
<G__81> into its repo
<hggdh> hold on, reading through it ;-)
<G__81> :)
<hggdh> it seems the last one to touch it incorrectly reopened it. It was already fix released
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keytouch/+bug/186713/+activity
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 186713 in keytouch "[hardy] keytouch blocks logout" [Unknown,Fix released]
<G__81> so can i close it then ?
<hggdh> so you can just put it back as fix released, and add a comment stating you did it because there was no explanation given for reopening it
<hggdh> yes, you should
<hggdh> be back in a few
<kklimonda> can someone confirm bug 374106? For example using bug 375000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374106 in launchpad "ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed but don't show under Subscribers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375000 in transmission "Please merge transmission 1.60-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375000
<james_w> kklimonda: I can see it
<james_w> kklimonda: can you confirm that they are present in the source?
<kklimonda> james_w: hmm?
<james_w> kklimonda: check the HTML source of the page
<kklimonda> oh
<james_w> you should be able to see them there
<james_w> if so, then working out what is hiding them would help
<kklimonda> james_w: actually I get different html source for edge and for stable LP..
<james_w> sure
<james_w> does it differ in the list of subscribers though?
<kklimonda> james_w: nah - they are in both
<james_w> ok
<james_w> are you able to work out why they are hidden on edge?
<kklimonda> nothing in source look suspicious.. i'll try disabling all extensions and see if it helps.. if not i'll use webdeveloper to check it..
<kklimonda> running firefox in -safe-mode helped so now I only have to check which extension is blocking it.. ;)
<kklimonda> looks like adblock is blocking it o.O
<kklimonda> easylist contains rule: ##*[id$="sponsors"]
<kklimonda> I'm marking this as invalid..
<kklimonda> hmm.. or maybe i should leave it? "some" people use adblock and may encounter this problem
<G__81> ok hggdh i got to go now thanks for your help and i ve triaged some today and will do more tomorrow and my aim is to get upto speed and start fixing bugs and hence have installed 9.10 too
<hggdh> G__81, thank you for your help
<G__81> my pleasure and i hope you my application gets accepted some day ;-)
<hggdh> it will, G__81, it will. It was just that you had no experience to show with Ubuntu...
<G__81> thanks 9.10 does not boot in VM
<G__81> it just waits in Starting HALD
<G__81> the app-armour did not start
<kklimonda> how to add link to debian bts in lp bug?
<Ampelbein> kklimonda: also affects distribution -> select debian from list
<mnemo> kklimonda: or find the URL to debain BTS and then click "also affects distro" and paste BTS URL there
<kklimonda> thanks
<kklimonda> hmm.. what to do with bug 375062 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375062 in transmission "Transmission downloads data multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375062
<kklimonda> reporter is saying that it was fixed in newer debian version
<kklimonda> right now I'm mergin 1.60-2 from debian but this report is for 8.10
<kklimonda> should I mark it as fixed in package's changelog ?
<kklimonda> (also we don't know when was it fixed but it's another issue)
<kklimonda> there is also bug 359268 which doesn't sound like bug to me - pressing enter will select quit and shouldn't space work for selecting options? Maybe i should check it in gnome hig?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359268 in transmission "Focus should not be on "Don't ask me again" when I quit Transmission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359268
<kklimonda> btw, what should I do about bugs that were fixed earlier like bug 191496 ? ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 191496 in transmission "Finished torrent with not all files downloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191496
<kklimonda> (damn, I'm spamming this channel..)
<hggdh> kklimonda, on the transmission bug -- can you check on Jaunty?
<kklimonda> which one?
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> (they are all transmission :) )
<hggdh> heh. Sorry... 359268
<hggdh> it you can confirm it, it is a wishlist, and will have to be upstreamed
<kklimonda> i can confirm it in both 1.51 and 1.60 so it wasn't fixed
<hggdh> cool. So it is confirmed, and we need to look upstream (and open a bug if needed)...
<kklimonda> so even if I'm not sure if it's a bug I should send it upstream?
<kklimonda> it's a wish then? :)
<hggdh> well, it is -- at least -- a wish. It does sound plausible that the default action should be selected
<kklimonda> well, you can select quit with enter key.
<kklimonda> that's why I'm wondering if it isn't in some kind of HIG
<hggdh> it might well be. It does sound like one
<hggdh> for the second one, if 1.51 (or 1.52)  are currently available on Jaunty, then it is fixed on the new release (so fix released)
<chrisccoulson> kkilmonda - bug 375062 is a duplicate of an already fixed bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375062 in transmission "Transmission downloads data multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375062
<chrisccoulson> **kkilmonda ^^
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda^^
<chrisccoulson> i'll spell your name right eventually;)
<kklimonda> :}
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: i've found 5 or 6 bugs that are fixed in 1.60
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: you can use <tab> to autocomplete nicks - it's way easier than spelling most of them ;)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - bug 375062 was fixed in 1.51 in jaunty, and the bug on LP was closed. users of earlier versions will still exhibit the issue though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375062 in transmission "Transmission downloads data multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375062
<chrisccoulson> kneat
<chrisccoulson> neat**
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: bug 318186 was also fixed. Why aren't they closed for transmission (source)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 318186 in transmission "Transmission fails to start" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318186
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - bug 375062 is a duplicate of bug 295040
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375062 in transmission "Transmission downloads data multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375062
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295040 in transmission "multiple download works strangely" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295040
<chrisccoulson> feel free to mark it as such:)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - bug 318186 was never closed because no reference was added to the changelog entry of the upload which fixed it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 318186 in transmission "Transmission fails to start" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318186
<chrisccoulson> the upstream ticket suggests it was fixed in 1.5x, so it should now be closed as fixed as jaunty has this version
<kklimonda> no wonder you were asking for those LP bug numbers in changelog ;)
<chrisccoulson> it makes life much easier. for gnome stuff it is common to change the ubuntu task to "fix committed" when a bug is fixed upstream, as gnome updates come quite frequently. the next person to update the package can then search for the bugs that are fix committed and add these to the changelog
<chrisccoulson> although i don't think all teams agree with that
<kklimonda> is it worth effort reporting bug 364644 (and similar) to upstream?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364644 in transmission "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOXED()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364644
<kklimonda> there is a full traceback with symbols
<chrisccoulson> if there is a good backtrace, then yes
<chrisccoulson> i would probably ask the reporter to provide a valgrind log first though.
<elena09> hello
<askand1> Hi, if one use a rule to move mails from a certain contact into a certain folder (under the inbox) you won't get notifications about new mail, anyone know if that is a known bug?
<Hellow> In what mail client?
<askand1> Evolution
 * Hellow does not use Evolution
<askand1> But this would perhaps be a bug in evolution?
<hggdh> askand1, depends on what is it you use for email notifications from evolution
<askand1> hggdh: I use whatever is on a default Jaunty installation, notify-OSD I guess
<hggdh> on notify-osd I am not sure. While I was using the evo plugin, I would receive a notification, though
<hggdh> and I have a LOT of rules on Evo
<hggdh> I usually have notification disabled nowadays, and keep myself pretty much on the Unread search folder
<askand1> I wonder if this is some error with my account, there mails to a certain mailadress (that I move to a certain folder) that does not give notifications
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: thanks for help :)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome:)
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hggdh> askand1, it might well be, a good test is to go back to the Evo standard plugin, and try there
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<hggdh> gold evening BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda hggdh
<BUGabundo> hggdh: its more rainy then golden
<hggdh> so is it here, so is it here...
<askand1> hggdh: how would I do that?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: lots of Sun last week, rain since yesterday :(
<hggdh> askand1, Edit/Plugin/Mail Notification, select the configuration tab
<hggdh> BUGabundo, it has been raining here (not continuously) since my wife went to Belgium
<askand1> hggdh: so far so good, then?
<askand1> AH
<hggdh> askand1, first one
<askand1> stupid me
<hggdh> oh I notice you already found it ;-)
<askand1> :)
<hggdh> good. Try it now, with no other changes
<hggdh> brb
<askand1> hggdh: Yes, now I get a sound but no notification (so it's a notify-osf problem I guess)
<hggdh> askand1, not sure if notify-osd. Hold on
<BUGabundo> some one put me to speed... what the discussion about?
<hggdh> askand1, I would consider first evolution-indicator notify-osd is the framework
<hggdh> BUGabundo, askand1 had a problem where Evo email filtered to other mailboxes did not trigger notify-osd
<hggdh> er, has, actually
<BUGabundo> that's a strange thing to do
<BUGabundo> and not an expected behaviour to be notified
<BUGabundo> if I'm understanding it properly
<askand1> BUGabundo: I have two mailadress, one for my work and one for my personal mails, when new mails arrive to my personal adress, they go into the inbox as usual, when I get new mail to my workadress I move them, with the help of a rule, to a folder under inbox, e.g Work
<hggdh> evo does it, if you ask nicely
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that I understand
<BUGabundo> but are you saying that the mail touched by the rule, doesn't trigger NotifyOSD
<BUGabundo> ?
<askand1> BUGabundo: yes thats it
<BUGabundo> very strange bug
<askand1> It's just not notify-osd, there is no message in the messageindicator either
<askand1> or what it's called
<askand1> the little envelope
<hggdh> askand1, the package is evolution-indicator
<askand1> hggdh: Ok, shall I file a bug against it then? :)
<hggdh> it seems like it, askand1
<hggdh> evo-indicator is a local package
<hggdh> so there is no (at least right now) gnome bug to be opened here
<askand1> hggdh: what do you think about bug 277021 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 277021 in evolution "Evolution don't ring if the new mail go in another folder." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277021
<askand1> sounds like my issue but an old one
<hggdh> looking t it
<hggdh> no, this was before notify-osd, so it does not apply
<hggdh> so... new bug, I guess
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I'm still looking for some django developers ;)
<kklimonda> (who use JJ ;) )
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: let me ask trodrigues for you
<kklimonda> it would be great.
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: popup on -pt again... thanks
<binarymutant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/298499
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 298499 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] lxsplit - A simple tool for splitting and joining files" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<evanrmurphy> hi all
<kklimonda> could someone set an importance of bug 291207 to wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291207 in transmission "Missing apply-button in the webui configuration tab." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291207
<BUGabundo1> evanrmurphy: hi
<evanrmurphy> I'm interested in participating in this week's Hug Day. It will be my first one. Presently reading the documentation.
<hggdh> kklimonda, done. Are you going to confirm it?
<kklimonda> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> kklimonda, thank you
<kklimonda> I'll also forward it upstream.
<hggdh> kklimonda, even better! THANK YOU! :-)
<BUGabundo1>  !hugday | evanrmurphy
<ubot4> Factoid 'hugday' not found
<BUGabundo1>  !hug | evanrmurphy
<ubot4> Factoid 'hug' not found
<BUGabundo1> bad bot
<evanrmurphy> BUGabundo1: Should we triage the !hugday bug? ;)
<hggdh> LOL
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<kklimonda> sounds like a plan ;)
<micahg> Is the bug day all day or just certain hours?
<BUGabundo1> micahg: usually mid day
<BUGabundo1> but the guy to ask is bdmurray
<micahg> mid day UTC?
<BUGabundo1> bdmurray: can you enlighten us ?
<bdmurray> All day whatever your time zone
<bdmurray> And there is no reason not to start now if you are so inclined
<BUGabundo1> bdmurray: eheh thanks. can you help evanrmurphy Q too ?
<bdmurray> evanrmurphy: what question did you have?
<evanrmurphy> bdmurray: Sorry to be a bother, just want to make sure I understand what this is about.
<micahg> bdmurray: I think I'll keep focusing on FF3
<micahg> I'm making some headway
<micahg> over the weekend I got it down from 660 to 630 new bugs
<evanrmurphy> bdmurray: Do people hang out in this channel and triage bugs together? Or is it a more solitary activity?
<hggdh> micahg, this is good, and I am sure the maintainer will be happy
<micahg> he is :)
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: not sure asac will apreciate extra bug mail
<BUGabundo1> LOLOLOL
<micahg> BUGabundo1: If it means he doesn't have to triage, I'm sure he's ecstatic :)
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> I was kidding
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I still have trouble with IRC humor
<BUGabundo1> micahg: I used to take a look at NM bugs
<kklimonda> hggdh: could you also mark bug 359268 as a wishlist?
<micahg> !humor
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359268 in transmission "Focus should not be on "Don't ask me again" when I quit Transmission" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359268
<ubot4> Factoid 'humor' not found
<BUGabundo1> but got too busy to do them all
<micahg> see, even the bot doesn't get it :)
<BUGabundo1> micahg: you are not alone... I never get it
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'm not sure what to do with bug 311064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 311064 in transmission ""Revert" and "Remove" uses same alt-key in Torrent Tracker Details" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311064
<BUGabundo1> micahg: nice joke
<micahg> BUGabundo1: what are NM bugs?
<kklimonda> I've confirmed it but I'm not sure if it's a bug or a wishlist..
<BUGabundo1> NM = NetworkManager
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: invalid?
<micahg> yeah, I still have a while to go before I can work on other pacakges
<BUGabundo1> many apps share short keys
<micahg> at least with FF, I'm a web developer, so I'm familiar with some issues
<BUGabundo1> and translations only mess that
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: but in the same window?
<hggdh> kklimonda, first one done
<bdmurray> evanrmurphy: Some discussion does happen here but it also can be a solitary activity.  However, more experienced triagers and watching this channel for people with questions.
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: it can happen
<bdmurray> s/and/are/
<hggdh> kklimonda, 311064 is a bug, not a wish
<evanrmurphy> bdmurray: Thank you.
<hggdh> two buttons on the same dialog cannot have the same shortcut
<kklimonda> hggdh: well, it works
<kklimonda> hggdh: when you press alt+r first time Revert is highlighted
<hggdh> evanrmurphy, one of the reasons for this channel is to help triagers in doubt (which, BTW, almost all of eventually are)
<kklimonda> then after pressing alt+r for a second time highlight moves to Remove
<kklimonda> and you have to press space to actually choose option.
<hggdh> kklimonda, still bad -- a shortcut should go to one single option
<kklimonda> but it differs from Save and Add so it may confuse people
<evanrmurphy> hggdh: I'll continue reading the documentation and hanging out in here then!
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: is it a HIG rule? I've seen tons of apps doing it
<BUGabundo1> and tranlastions even have more
<hggdh> evanrmurphy, welcome, and thank you for helping
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, I would say it is
<hggdh> and -- most of the times -- it should be easy to fix
<evanrmurphy> hggdh: :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: fwit I think it isn't right - alt+<letter> should choose option immediately (oh, i hate this "immediately" word - thank gods for dictionary)
<kklimonda> fwiw*
<hggdh> +1
<hggdh> kklimonda, instead of immediately, what about 'eventually'? At least it will match what happens now ;-)
<kklimonda> hggdh: what to do with bugs like bug 315290 - it was reported few months ago, author doesn't respond, bug itself is hard to reproduce..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315290 in transmission "package linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 116" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315290
<hggdh> reading it now
<kklimonda> yeah, summary should be also changed ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda, good idea. I would put the bug in Incomplete, and ask once more for data. Then wait some days, and close it invalid/no response
<kklimonda> hggdh: this one: bug 301828 is even worse..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301828 in transmission "'Policy stopped' hangs Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301828
<kklimonda> I mean I know what he means but I'm a) not sure that it is related to transmission, b) not sure how to debug it further and c) not sure if author cares anymore ;)
<kklimonda> also mark it as incomplete and ask for some mythical data? ;)
<hggdh> heh. hold on...
<kklimonda> damn, those bugs loosely related to kernel are really hard to debug..
<kklimonda> when everything freezes there is just no way of getting some debug data ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda, for this one I would say close invalid/no response
<hggdh> the reporter has had 2 months to reply, and nothing...
<hggdh> they *are* hard to get, mostly because of X
<kklimonda> any suggestion for bug 366105? It's new so I could ask for more data but as it's somehow related to acpi and kernel I'm lost ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366105 in transmission "Crash on suspend when a torrent is active in transmission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366105
<hggdh> kklimonda, the reporter seems to still be active on bugs -- there is a response some few days ago in another bug. So I would really go and close it
<hggdh> looking at it
<kklimonda> 366105 ?
<hggdh> no, the previous one
<hggdh> for 105, yes, go ahead and ask for more hard data (including Ubuntu & transmission version)
<hggdh> duh. Ubuntu is Jaunty
<kklimonda> kern.log and dmesg from /var/log could be useful?
<hggdh> yes, I think they could. I really cannot see why an userspace would freeze the kernel, though :-(
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: I could
<hggdh> ~/.xsession-errors also
<BUGabundo1> I had gwibber reboot my system
<kklimonda> oh, great - i've found another bug fixed in 1.60 - i wonder if sponsors are going to kill me for posting 3rd debdiff ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-12
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> they should be grateful
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, if userspace is affecting the kernel, then this is really a kernel bug
<hggdh> wow, tons of updates for karmic!
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: more??
<BUGabundo1> I just manage to get 100MiBs of them
<BUGabundo1> damn build dds
<hggdh> oh, then you are ahead of me
<hggdh> heh. This is cool (when selecting a package to update): "<packageA>: depends on <packageA> but it is not installable"
<hggdh> I love auto-dependencies
<BUGabundo1> hehh
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 300359 is a wishlist (or maybe a bug as it worked in older version?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300359 in transmission "Transmission does not sort correctly in details pane -> Files tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300359
<kklimonda> heh.. 6 more bugs in transmission to triage..
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: is my fixed debdiff for transmission enough to unmark bug as incomplete? :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<kklimonda> i think i've found all bugs that are related to this merge..
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<kklimonda> is it possible to download .torrent files for old alpha releases?
<kklimonda> and are they still seeded?
<hggdh> kklimonda, this may be a regression. We would have to look at the changelogs to see if it was intended
<BUGabundo1> JSSmith: english please
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: AFAIK NO
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: alphas go away
<kklimonda> damn, i'll have to wait for new alphas then :)
<JSSmith> dtchen, Hello, I've a mobo Intel, with audio device Intel Corporation 82801G (IHC7 Family) and Ubuntu 9.04. My mic is Buggg.. Help me!
<dtchen> uhhh
<JSSmith> BUGabundo1, ok, eu não falo muito bem...
<BUGabundo1> JSSmith: please run on teminal: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<JSSmith> BUGabundo1, a tá..
<JSSmith> BUGabundo1, ok
<BUGabundo1> night
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'll ask on #transmission about it as digging though sources doesn't sound like fun ;)
<kklimonda> through..
<hggdh> heh
<jeffffff> has anyone announced a fix for a 9.04 upgrade that broke wireless?
<jeffffff> anyone?
<dtchen> that's a bit vague. can you point to a bug report # (or set of bug reports)?
<dtchen> (what you've done is akin to screaming "my leg hurts, make it stop!")
<jeffffff> sure ill go get a bug #
<jeffffff> got it
<evanrmurphy> I've decided to take a stab at the Hug Day bug list. First thing's first, I just want to be confident I know how to assign the correct package. So I've opened up the first bug on the list (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/371266), and at first glance it seems to affect the firefox-3.0 and gdebi packages. Is it that simple? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371266 in ubuntu "firefox and gdebi" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: hmm.. I think you could assign it to firefox.. but it sounds like an user error - maybe he has changed something in settings? We need more informations about it.. Maybe ask him to check if he can reproduce it when running firefox with new, clean profile.
<jeffffff> this is exactly the problem I am having after the upgrade to 9.04. I've read thru this and there doesn't seem to be a real fix.
<jeffffff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348204 in linux "[Jaunty] Intel wireless 3945ABG is unstable and disconnects frequently" [Undecided,New]
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Thanks for replying. Can you explain how you ruled out gdebi? Does it just take some experience before these things are obvious?
<JSSmith> dtchen, Can you help me? snd-hda-intel microphone not working in Desktop Ubuntu 9.04, with an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02), which has the STAC92xx codec chip. The sound it's nice.
<JSSmith> dtchen, please
<dtchen> JSSmith: busy atm, will look in 15 minutes if you've filed a bug.
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: I guess I can see what you're saying, reading more closely. He says gdebi works in all other cases, so it seems more related to Firefox. Is that sort of how your thought process went?
<JSSmith> dtchen, thanks
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: I'm guessing... error comes from firefox, all other .debs open just fine and gdebi when run from terminal also open this file fine..
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: it may be something more but it should be forwarded to ubuntu mozilla team imo..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Thanks again. :)
<kklimonda> also I can confirm this bug..
<dtchen> JSSmith: i.e., which bug report # did you file?
<JSSmith> dtchen, what file?
<dtchen> JSSmith: you were asked to use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", which should have generated a bug report on Launchpad
<dtchen> JSSmith: what's the bug # that was filed?
<JSSmith> dtchen, ok
<JSSmith> dtchen, Bug #282233
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 282233 in alsa-driver "snd-hda-intel microphone not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282233
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: You can confirm the Firefox/gdebi bug, or were you referring to something else?
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: I've confirmed this bug as I can reproduce it..
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: don't forget to mark this bug as done on HugDays wiki page
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: OK! At what stage does that happen? After the bug is confirmed, or after it's received any attention, or...
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: on this page you can check what has to be done to change bug's status.
<dtchen> JSSmith: ok, please wait a tick
<JSSmith> dtchen, The bug # was posted by JACC. I is with the same problem, only that use Desktop Ubuntu 9.04.
<JSSmith> dtchen, thanks
<jeffffff> I will wait for a reply when someone has time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348204 in linux "[Jaunty] Intel wireless 3945ABG is unstable and disconnects frequently" [Undecided,New]
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Sorry, I meant on the HugDay wiki. You said to mark the bug as done there, and I see people changing the rows to light green. Do you know when that's to be marked? After package assignation, bug confirmation, fix, etc.?
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: you have to either confirm a bug or request additional information and assign it to yourself.
<hggdh> kklimonda, actually, you do not need to assign a bug being traiged to yourself -- add yourself as a subscriber instead
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: no, you don't even have to assign it to yourself..
<kklimonda> hggdh: yeah, my bad
<hggdh> an assignment is considered like a "do not touch this"
<hggdh> kklimonda, no probs
<hggdh> and *usually* means you are working on the *FIX*
<evanrmurphy> hggdh, kklimonda: Thanks for clearing that up. I was starting to stress out about the assign vs. subscribe distinction.
<hggdh> evanrmurphy, glad to help. Please do not get stressed... there are other things we should get stressed on, instead of bugs
<kklimonda> yeah.. like more bugs ;)
<hggdh> yes ;-)
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: I'm crediting you as a triager for that bug as well. Is that alright?
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: fine by me
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: whats the site for your LP greasemonkey scripts?
<hggdh_> bcurtiswx, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/files
<bcurtiswx> hggdh_: ty
<kklimonda> hggdh_: about bug 300359 - it is confirmed in 1.60/1.61 and quoting a developer: "I took out the sorting because they caused gtk to go crazy for some reason when you resized the column widths.  the grip wouldn't let go when you released the mouse button, so you could never stop resizing"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300359 in transmission "Unable to sort files in torrent by Progress, Download nor Priority." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300359
<hggdh_> kklimonda, hum
<hggdh_> so there will not be sort anymore, or at least until the developer figures out what is wrong...
<kklimonda> yeah, looks like it
<hggdh_> OK. I guess we could still leave it open (wishlist), and quote the dev on that
<hggdh_> this might have been caused by code error, either at transmission, or even at gtk; but I would expect that -- when this is figured out -- it would be put back
<kklimonda> he said that he had removed it few gtk+ releases ago so it may be safe to put it back.
<kklimonda> .
<hggdh_> heh
<kklimonda> hggdh_: if fix exists in upstream package and bug is going to be fixed when the package is merged should I confirm bug or mark it fix commited? (I've seen both versions)
<hggdh_> kklimonda, we will have to add an upstream task ; the ubuntu task will stay triaged until we build it locally (either via sync or merge, or local patch)
<kklimonda> i see
<hggdh_> so if there is an upstream bug on that, we add it in; otherwise we can just say this is known upstream, and add the upstream task without linking a bug (then we manually update the upstream status)
<kklimonda> i see..
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh_> and yes, I have seen it done both ways, but it is better to follow the guidelines (even if I personally do not agree with them here)
<kklimonda> well, I can't triage bugs? :<
<kklimonda> ;)
<kklimonda> i mean set them to triaged..
<hggdh_> :-)
<hggdh_> you will, when you apply (and are accepted) in -control
<kklimonda> ya, i know
<hggdh_> meanwhile one of us in -control can do it for you
<hggdh_> you are getting to the point where you can apply, BTW
<hggdh_> (i.e., you will have a +1 from me)
<kklimonda> and what about bugs like 338671 - there is still no fix but they are working on it upstream
<kklimonda> bug 338671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338671 in transmission "Transmission does not connect to ipv6 trackers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338671
<kklimonda> is it confirmed or triaged?
<kklimonda> hggdh_: and thanks for your support - when i get some more experience i'll apply for sure :)
<hggdh_> it can be set to triaged, since upstream is working on it. Just document what you found, and tell me when it is ready
<kklimonda> hmm.. document? Like the status of the bug - i.e. what are they doing about it and when will it be fixed?
<hggdh> yes, so that later on we can read it and know what happened. Usually, the best way is to have an upstream bug opened, so that it can be tracked by both sides
<kklimonda> hggdh: it is opened.
<hggdh> which of the bugs?
<kklimonda> https://launchpad.net/bugs/338671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338671 in transmission "Transmission does not connect to ipv6 trackers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> kklimonda, set to triaged/wishlist. Thanks
<kklimonda> description of upstream bug 1731 is a bit misleading but 338671 was marked as (sort of) duplicate of 1731 in their bts (http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/1998)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1731 in soyuz "SourcePackageSet claims to implement ISourcePackageSet, but doesn't" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731
<kklimonda> heh..
<hggdh> that's OK...
<kklimonda> hggdh: and if the bug was fixed in mainstream but there is no bug report I should add project and set Fix released manually?
<hggdh> for the sake of completeness, yes. This always help when a passer-by tried to find out how things are
<hggdh> perhaps this is a bit pedantic, but ah well
<evanrmurphy> bdmurray: Hi Brian, I just made some modifications to the stock response provided on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090514. I think this is an improvement, though I'd be happy to have a discussion if people disagree, and I certainly don't want it to seem like a rude gesture, my messing with someone's writing like that. I'm also aware that this breaches some precedents for the stock responses established in htt
<evanrmurphy> ps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses, so either way (if any of my changes are accepted or not) some consistency should probably be reattained. Let me know what you think!
<kklimonda> hggdh: for now bug 353774, 338671, 294151 are to be marked as "triaged"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353774 in transmission "Remember options in filter bar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353774
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338671 in transmission "Transmission does not connect to ipv6 trackers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 294151 in transmission "Add the ability to sort by estimated time of completion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294151
<hggdh> kklimonda, and what about the importance?
<kklimonda> 353774 and 294151 wishlist
<kklimonda> 338671 probably Low
<kklimonda> 183473 is worked upstream but fix wasn't commited to ubuntu yet so probably Triaged?
<hggdh> triaged it is;bug 183473
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 183473 in transmission "show thumbnails next to torrents" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183473
<kklimonda> also I'd mark bug 300359 as Low as it is a cosmetic issue and it worked in some previous release. I'll add comment about why it was removed soon..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300359 in transmission "Unable to sort files in torrent by Progress, Download nor Priority." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300359
<hggdh> 183473 has been reverted to triaged, thanks
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> wow!
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh> I *think* I got them all...
<kklimonda> yes, looks like it - there are still 5 new, undecided bugs for transmission..
<kklimonda> but it looks pretty nice :)
<hggdh> but you did a lot on them already... thank you!
<kklimonda> hggdh: I like it - it's pretty funny to triage bugs when you know something about a package you are working on :)
<micahg> hggdh: can yo umark 371800 wishlist?
<hggdh> bug 371800
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371800 in ubufox "Ubufox should install Adobe flash by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371800
<micahg> oops
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> :)
<kklimonda> bug 374385 should be marked wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374385 in transmission "keep torrents in the "downloading" category for some secs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374385
<micahg> It's my contribution to huugday
<kklimonda> Now all I have to do is forward them all to upstream T_T
<kklimonda> ;)
<hggdh> micahg, what should be the status of the bug?
<micahg> Traiged?
<hggdh> and there might be some licence issues with installing the plugins by default (since they are proprietary)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> well
<micahg> it's a wishlist
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> done
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> now
<hggdh> welcome. Thank you for helping...
<hggdh> now?
<micahg> should I give you hugday credit?
<hggdh> no, you get it
<hggdh> *you* did the work
<micahg> I'm going to try the command line tool
<hggdh> it is simpler than going and editing it by hand
<micahg> if I can figure it out :)
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 374385 - please, mark it as a wishlist and I'm done with transmission for now :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374385 in transmission "keep torrents in the "downloading" category for some secs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374385
<kklimonda> hggdh: and thanks for you assistance :)
<hggdh> kklimonda, my pleasure
<hggdh> and it is done, BTW
<micahg> hggdh: it worked (the cli)
<micahg> I feel like an evil genius
<kklimonda> 13 wishlist bugs.. upstream developers are going to hug me to death ;)
<hggdh> LOL
<kklimonda> ah, only 5 are to be forwarded
<kklimonda> I'll live..
<hggdh> and the hugday is just starting...
<hggdh> (well, it officially started some 4 hours ago, UTC-wise)
<micahg> hggdh: hugday isn't till thursday
<micahg> a comment was made earlier today that there's no reason not to start early
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090514
<hggdh> oh, yes, sorry, forgot (1) when it was; (2) what day was today
<micahg> !hugday
<ubot4> Factoid 'hugday' not found
<hggdh> thanks micahg
<micahg> the bot doesn't know when it is either :)
<hggdh> LOL
<micahg> hggdh: what do I do for something for bug 308437
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 308437 in firefox-3.0 "browser/mail crash on mouse click after update to 8.10 - glibc/memory problem ?" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308437
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> I think we could close it (no real hard data to work on...) and state that if it happens again, to please reopen
<kklimonda> *nods*
<micahg> Can I suggest using a Desktop CD to test a new release?
<hggdh> yes, the live CD -- if the reporter is willing to do it
<micahg> kklimonda: was that nod for me?
<kklimonda> micahg: I afree with hggdh that without any real data (valgrind logs, tracebacks) there is no way of working on this bug..
<kklimonda> hggdh: Can he submit traceback if he crashes those applications using live cd?
<kklimonda> hggdh: It would probably be markes as outdated by apport retrace...
<hggdh> I doubt, because there will be no symbols installed -- so the BTs will be unusable
<kklimonda> well, maybe it was fixed :)
<micahg> Is this the right link for the live media?
<micahg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> Did Ubuntu just start with live DVDs?
<micahg> are there no longer Live CDs?
<kklimonda> hggdh: shouldn't apport retrace try to retrace bug with symbols? But as I said packages are outdated so it would be probably marked as invalid..
<micahg> oops
<kklimonda> live dvds?
<hggdh> micahg, this link is for the DVDs, the first line gives the link for the CDs
<micahg> Ah
<micahg> oops
<micahg> well
<hggdh> kklimonda, no, apport just collects the data (and the coredump) and uploads it. backtracing is done at the backstage canonical/ubuntu servers
<micahg> the Live DVD will probably have a better chance of compatability, right?
<hggdh> kklimonda, oh, apport-retrace will do it, but if you are running a liveCD you are probably already outdated... also there might be problems in disk space (the live CD does not install anything)
<hggdh> micahg, the live DVD pretty much has all of Ubuntu, no need to download other packages
<hggdh> the live CD has the most common packages
<micahg> hggdh: right, so if someone needs a special driver, it'll probably be in teh live DVD, right?
<micahg> hggdh: is bug 298303 enough of a test case?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 298303 in firefox-3.0 "Full storage unit glitched download service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298303
<hggdh> it is an interesting scenario
<hggdh> this should have happened elsewhere already -- try searching for a duplicate
<micahg> I"m trying
<hggdh> but I would like to have more data on that. It does sound plausible, but we cannot yet confirm it
<micahg> I know, I'll look upstream
<micahg> hggdh: is this ok upstream?
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489737
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 489737 in General "can not cancel a download when disk full." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hggdh> oh yes!
<micahg> this one also
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471067
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 471067 in Download Manager "download manager non-responsive after "disk is full" error message" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hggdh> yes, both of them match. I would go with the older one
<micahg> Can I not link both?
<hggdh> micahg, if you can, please add a comment upstream giving the link to the LP bug
<hggdh> no, you cannot link both (and it does not make sense, anyway)
<micahg> I'm embarrased to say that I don't have a bugzilla account yet :(
<micahg> I'll make one now
<hggdh> but you can comment in our bug about both
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> I do not know what are the procedures on mozilla, but it does look like the new is a duplicate of the old bug
<micahg> so, it's triaged now?
<hggdh> yes!
<micahg> I'm working on the text
<micahg> should I update the desription with the second bug find?
<micahg> or comment?
<hggdh> micahg, did you get the mozilla account set? If so, do not forget to add there a link to our bug, and a link to the other bugzilla bug that is a duplicate
<micahg> I will after I take care of the one in our tracker
<micahg> regarding teh dupe upstream, is that a description update or a comment?
<hggdh> ideally, every major change we make in a bug we should document -- what was done, and *why* it was done
<hggdh> a comment
<micahg> should I preface it with Developer's Note
<micahg> so the submitter doesn't worry?
<hggdh> I am sorry, I do not follow you
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/170232/
<hggdh> I would not say "developer's note" -- you are not a ffox developer, and it sounds like one... just do the note as you yourself
<micahg> Triager's note?
<micahg> Note:
<micahg> ?
<hggdh> just state you found the bugs upstream -- they are already under your user, so no need
 * hggdh is used to work this way
<micahg> done
<micahg> hggdh: what do I say to upstream about the bug?
<hggdh> add a comment stating "original ubuntu bug <link>", and that you also foung mozilla bug xxxx on that
<hggdh> ideally, every bug we find upstream (and link downstream) we should add a reference to our bug
<hggdh> so we get to have a double-linked relationship
<micahg> Do I need to fix the title on our bug?
<hggdh> if you consider the title not to correctly identify the issue, yes, certainly you should
<micahg> done
<micahg> I feel like I did a lot tonight
<micahg> :)
<micahg> should I mark it master as well since i have the upstream?
<hggdh> you did do a lot...
<hggdh> no, not really -- there are not enough duplicates to warrant it being a master
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> ok. I have been here long enough...
<hggdh> see you all tomorrow
<micahg> good night hggdh
<hggdh> good night micahg
<kklimonda> is there a won't fix status that members of ubuntu bug control can assign to a bug?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> kklimonda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<kklimonda> then I'd like to have bug 291207 set as won't fix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291207 in transmission "Missing apply-button in the webui configuration tab." [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291207
<micahg> kklimonda: are you the developer upstream?
<micahg> ah, I see
<micahg> upstream rejected it
<kklimonda> yeah
<micahg> someone else would have to do it
<micahg> I don't have permission yet
<Madpilot> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/375272
<ubot4> Madpilot: Error: This bug is private
<Madpilot> thank you, bot, for pointing out the problem with it
<Madpilot> anyone able to tell me why it's private? my brother filed it, sez he didn't mark it as security or anything
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<thekorn> Madpilot, all new bugreports for the ubunet project are automatically marked as private
<thekorn> Madpilot, no idea why, easiest way to get it visible for public is to ask your brother to remove the private flag
<Maelvon> hi bugsquad!
<Maelvon> I want to report a bug from a ubuntu server, how?
<Flannel> !bugs | Maelvon
<ubot4> Maelvon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Maelvon> with ubuntu-bug, it seems it opens a web page, but on a server no X
<Maelvon> thanks, i'll try launchpad...
<evanrmurphy> I've been working on this bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/371288). It was missing the affected package field, so I did that (hope it's correct), but I'm unsure of the next step. The report seems pretty thorough, containing all the important information. I haven't found a duplicate yet. Any suggestions?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371288 in xorg "X crashes after starting video" [Undecided,New]
<evanrmurphy> FYI, I'm going to classify the report as Confirmed, even though I haven't reproduced it myself. I think it's a solid report.
<askand> What  dbgsymbols do I need to get a backtrace for firefox? Installed for firefox and xulrunner
<mnemo> askand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Crashes
<askand> mnemo: thanks but there is a lot of packages mentioned there that are not in the repos, including firefox and xulrunner debugpackages
<kklimonda> would someone from bug control mark bug 183501 as triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 183501 in transmission "some way to tell finished torrents from unfinished ones" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183501
<pedro_> kklimonda: done
<kklimonda> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> kklimonda, will any transmission bug be left over, or are you pretty much done with all? ;-)
<kklimonda> hggdh: there are still 3 more bugs I have to check :)
<kklimonda> Probably I'll be able to move bug 346714 one way or another - I'll have to re-read it.. :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346714 in transmission "transmission downloads files I've unselected in the torrent" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346714
<kklimonda> hggdh: I think you can mark ^^^^ as triaged.. they are working on a fix of some sorts - It is impossible not to download part of files because of the way bittorrent protocol works - so instead they are going to move downloaded parts of unwanted files to some sort of cache that doesn't show up in file browser. But I think it will take them a while - bug was created over a year ago ;)
<kklimonda> and a wishlist
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 374013 triaged/low
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374013 in transmission "Maximum peers can't be limited in Transmission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374013
<kklimonda> and btw hey :)
<hggdh> doing it now, kklimonda
<kklimonda> damn, it sounds like a pretty cool thing: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DebuginfoFS :)
<hggdh> kklimonda, done
<kklimonda> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> kklimonda, yes indeed would be nice...
<hggdh> but there is a potential issue with scaling: it will work for one/two/twenty users, but what about hundreds?
<andresmujica1> hey ya!
<andresmujica1> don't forget our meeting in about 10 minutes...
<andresmujica1> at #ubuntu-meeting
<hggdh> andresmujica1, thanks for the reminder
<andresmujica1> hggdh: sure!! :-D
<kklimonda> hggdh: I was going to ask you - there is a "Won't fix" status for bugs? If so could you set bug 291207 as a such?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291207 in transmission "Missing apply-button in the webui configuration tab." [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291207
<hggdh> kklimonda, yes, there is a wontfix. Will do it
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh> kklimonda, done. Sorry for the delay
<pace_t_zulu> hello
<hggdh> andresmujica1, good work, sir
<hggdh> yo pace_t_zulu
<andresmujica1> that was hard...
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: less formal in here..
<andresmujica1> i believe i missed a lot of IDEAS and a lot of ACTIONS...
<hggdh> LOL it is always hard
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: so I think I should get a mentor so I can be more helpful with triaging...
<hggdh> yes, but this was the first one, so we learn from it
<andresmujica1> yeap
<andresmujica1> :)
<charlie-tca> gets better with experience, andre_______
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, anyone here can mentor you...
<charlie-tca> andresmujica1
<andresmujica1> :)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: would you mind being my mentor?
<showard_> what's the difference between the qa meeting and bugsquad meeting
<hggdh> the qa deals with all of quality assurance (including triaging). But triaging usually does not get time there
<hggdh> showard_, ^^
<showard_> ok, thanks
<andresmujica1> ok, so i'm gonna summarize at the wiki and ML, so we can streamline the topics for the next meeting a litle bit better, right?
<hggdh> so. andresmujica1, what gives with the LP thingy?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: could you recommend a mentor?
<hggdh> andresmujica1, yes, please do that. You can follow the other meeting reports
<andresmujica1> the LP improvements, i don't really now bcurtiswx was the one who proposed it, but sure there're a lot of things needed...
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I cannot recommend anybody else (it would not be fair). But any of us here can help
<pace_t_zulu> is anyone here willing to be my mentor?
<hggdh> andresmujica1, OK, we wait for bcurtiswx, and then pester him
<andresmujica1> :)
<andresmujica1> ok,
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I am willing to help you :-)
<andresmujica1> i'm gonna write the report and update wiki page.
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: so you'd be my mentor then
<hggdh> thanks, andresmujica1
<showard_> thank you andres
<andresmujica1> thanks to all for attending,
<hggdh> :-)
<azimout> pace_t_zulu: i suggest you just ask any questions you have in this channel, you will have a wider audience and more immediate responses than asking a single person by email
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, keep in mind that most of the questions are asked here -- this would help any others wit doubts
<hggdh> heh. Again, I am a slow typer
<pace_t_zulu> azimout: i am looking for someone to help with my efficacy as a bug triager
<azimout> so, are we suggesting lp improvements?
<hggdh> azimout, non, the person that raised the issue is not here, so we do not know what it is about
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, shoot
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: what is some "low hanging fruit" i can go after
<azimout> pace_t_zulu, try to read anything you can on the wiki
<azimout> I also keep a collection of useful links for myself (and others) here: http://azitech.wordpress.com/bugs/
<pedro_> btw if you're looking for low hanging fruit , you might be interested on the target for the hug day
<azimout> +1 pedro_
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, yes. Then you *have* to seach LP for bugs you feel less unconfortable with. There are no real "low hanging" things, because it depends on what is the issue
<pace_t_zulu> roger
<hggdh> as usual pedro_ is straight on the target
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090514 <- there's quite a lot of bugs to triage and assigning bugs to a right package is one of the easier tasks to do if you're starting with bug triage
<pace_t_zulu> so is it helpful for me to nominate bugs for certain releases?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, nomination is an open action (i.e., anyone can do it). But not all bugs would profit from that
<hggdh> the fix may have been provided on a newer release, and we do not bump released on a relase
<andresmujica1> anyone of you works with perl?
<hggdh> the fix *may* be rebased to a previous release, though
<hggdh> andresmujica1, sometimes I do, but it is mostly hacks
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh, azimout, and pedro_: thank you for the guidance
<showard_> what exactly does nominating for release do? I've never used it
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, nomination should be reserved for serious impacting bugs
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: so what would be helpful? adding the "Stock" response?
<hggdh> showard_, you are asking the fix for the bug to be made available on another release than the one fixed
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: trying to replicate the bug on my system?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, trying to replicate is always the best action we can do (not always possible, though, see X for an example)
<hggdh> showard_, which is something that requires a LOT of care and testing
<hggdh> but -- pace_t_zulu the hugday target is as near to low hanging as possible. Start there now, no need to wait for the hugday
<hggdh> and ask here when in doubt
<andresmujica1> me too, mostly hacks..
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i am going through the UbuntuBugDay list and replying to reports there for now
<kklimonda> hggdh: when can be a bug marked off the HugDay list? Does assigning it to the right package is enough or Do I have to ask for more informations or confirm it?
<kklimonda> hggdh: you are very popular here for some reason ;}
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: because he is so frequently around to answer questions
<pace_t_zulu> is anyone else experiencing serious latency with LP?
<hggdh> kklimonda, whenever you act on the bug -- asking for more data, marking it confirmed, etc
<hggdh> whenever I am idling... I can answer
<kklimonda> hmm.. i can't add link to python bts to bug report?
<kklimonda> bug 371720 and upstream bts link is http://bugs.python.org/issue3872
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371720 in python2.6 "python-tkinter-tix program has unknown color error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371720 in python2.6 "python-tkinter-tix program has unknown color error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371720
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371720 in python2.6 "python-tkinter-tix program has unknown color error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371720 in python2.6 "python-tkinter-tix program has unknown color error" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371720 in python2.6 "python-tkinter-tix program has unknown color error" [Undecided,New]
<ror> mmm the bots liked that one :)
<kklimonda> heh
<charlie-tca> lol
 * charlie-tca thinks about trying to get bots to work, half the time
<Pici> I'll have the bot removed, but that will work for now.
<jussi01> ubottu: part
<kklimonda> hggdh:  bug 371720 should be Low priority I think.. It was supposed to be fixed in upstream Python 2.6.2c1 release but for some reason I still can reproduce it now.. Maybe something is wrong with our python2.6?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371720 in python2.6 "python-tkinter-tix program has unknown color error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371720
<kklimonda> hmm.. maybe even Medium ?
<hggdh> kklimonda, was this fix put available for us
<hggdh> ?
<kklimonda> hggdh: according to last comment fix was released in python 2.6.2c1 which ir release candidate of 2.6.2
<kklimonda> we have 2.6.2 so it should work
<pace_t_zulu> i found an interesting bug launchpad #373111
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373111 in ubuntu "Keyboard 'Custom Shortcut' for terminal does not retain environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373111
<pace_t_zulu> it only occurs with a "Custom Shortcut" not the predefined "Desktop" > "Run a terminal" shortcut
<kklimonda> hggdh: user in http://bugs.python.org/issue3970 suggests that "Tix seems really broken with tcl8.5..."
<kklimonda> hggdh: according to http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=192737 tix 8.4.3 fixes this issue - I'll try to rebuild it and see if it helps
<pace_t_zulu> could someone please confirm launchpad bug #371789 ? As the reporter of the bug i feel as if it would be inappropriate for me to confirm it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371789 in python-scipy "[Jaunty]python-scipy install SyntaxWarning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371789
<hggdh> kklimonda, please update the bug accordingly -- this will help others
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh or kklimonda could either of you please confirm launchpad bug #371789 ? As the reporter of the bug i feel as if it would be inappropriate for me to confirm it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371789 in python-scipy "[Jaunty]python-scipy install SyntaxWarning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371789
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, done
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thank you
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: perhaps you would be able to add something to launchpad #373111
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373111 in ubuntu "Keyboard 'Custom Shortcut' for terminal does not retain environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373111
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, now, re. 371789 -- this is probably a low-hanging one for you to keep on and check upstream to see if it has been already reported (and, perhaps, fixed); if not, to report it and add the upstream bug into ours
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: upstream as in Debian?
<hggdh> either debian, or the real upstream (which I do not know where it is)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i'm on it... if it isn't reported at debian, should i bother them with it?
<hggdh> it depends on from where we get it. If we get -scipy from debian, then yes, we should open there (helps them); if not, just the real upstream
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I cannot confirm or deny the shortcut one -- my gnome is a bit zonked right now
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i was able to confirm it... i was wondering if you'd know what package to assign it to
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, ah, sorry, gnome-control-center
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i'll take care of it if you don't mind
<hggdh> k
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: do you know who that would be assigned to?
<hggdh> nobody. We do not assign bugs
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> gnome-control-center (and all of desktop) is assigned to desktop-bugs
<hggdh> sorry
<pace_t_zulu> roger
<hggdh> brb
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i reported both Launchpad # 371789 and Launchpad # 335646 upstream
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: what is CVE?
<mnemo> CVE is a way to track security problems in software
<mnemo> even though everyone has different bug numbers etc there is usually just one CVE issued
<hggdh> !CVE
<ubot4> Factoid 'CVE' not found
<hggdh> ugh!
<sbeattie> http://cve.mitre.org/
<pace_t_zulu> sbeattie and hggdh: thank you
<pace_t_zulu> mnemo: thank you
<Strider^> hello
<Strider^> when marking a bug as duplicate, should i also set the bug as confirmed ?
<kklimonda> anyone can help me? I'd like to set a link to a debian bts but i get a following info: "Please select the appropriate upstream project. This step can be avoided by updating the packaging information for ircd-hybrid (Ubuntu)."
<kklimonda> what upstream project should I select? debian?
<charlie-tca> Strider^: set it invalid
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: anything with (ubuntu) is not upstream, it is in ubuntu
<Strider^> ok charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> what is the bug number on launchpad
<charlie-tca> ?
<kklimonda> bug 375619
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375619 in ircd-hybrid "ircd-hybrid conflicts with inspircd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375619
<kklimonda> and debian bug is http://bugs.debian.org/511611
<charlie-tca> So there is no upstream project for ircd-hybrid yet.
<charlie-tca> You can add one, or I can.
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: hmm.. it works this way? i see..
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: if you can point me to some docs I'd try to add it :)
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches#Watching%20Another%20Project
<charlie-tca> It gets a little complicated at times. You should be able to add "ircd-hybrid" as the source package for upstream
<charlie-tca> They call it project
<kklimonda> hmm.. I think it was a mistake on my side - there is a button also affect distribution next to it..
<charlie-tca> No, shouldn't be distribution, it should go against a project
<kklimonda> but this is a problem with package and not with project itself.
<charlie-tca> distribution is another OS, project is a package within ubuntu that is maintained upstream
<charlie-tca> The package is not a separate Operating System?
<kklimonda> hmm? I think you lost me :)
<charlie-tca> Debian, Fedora, RedHat are distributions.
<kklimonda> yes
<charlie-tca> They are operating systems that stand on their own
<kklimonda> and this bug is in debian package
<charlie-tca> Projects are source packages that we import to ubuntu from other sources, they can not be installed the way Debian, Fedora, and RedHat can be
<charlie-tca> You need ubuntu installed to use the package, then it is a project
<charlie-tca> I can install Debian instead of Ubuntu, it is a distribution
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: let's rewind - 375619 was also reported in debian bts - I wanted to link to bts report so there is some kind of connection between those two reports.
<charlie-tca> Then you simply add a project to the existing bug.
<bdmurray> also affects distribution not project
<bdmurray> kklimonda: see further https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<kklimonda> bdmurray: thanks, i've already found it. :)
<bdmurray> outstanding!
<jcastro> kklimonda: "also affects distribution" would be where you link debian bugs, if it was a bug in upstream itself and you had a report you would do "also affects" and then add the project
<jcastro> and then you would link to the ircd-hybrid bug tracker
<jcastro> but sometimes you have to add the tracker if it's not in lp already
<jcastro> or launchpad will ask you to fill in something like a series or some other thing.
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hey
<kklimonda> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/375345 - here we go, it looks like it may be a really nice flame war :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375345 in ubunet ""Ubuntu One" name infringes on Ubuntu trademark policy and creates confusion" [Undecided,New]
 * hggdh sits down to watch
<BUGabundo> hggdh: what's playing?
<hggdh> the bug kklimonda found on trademark issues
<BUGabundo> ahh bug one U1
<BUGabundo> what? now that I finally have access to it?
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> eh
<ror> nice spot kklimonda, wait til that gets's all over slashdot ;o
<BUGabundo> still haven read it
<BUGabundo> I'm realy that busy
<kklimonda> you are? :)
<BUGabundo> I am
<BUGabundo> beeing offline, make my backlog huge
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> 30 emails on my main inbox
<BUGabundo> not counting other accounts
<BUGabundo> just manage to triage them, and put IM backlog to zero
<BUGabundo> now trying to kill open webpages, including your bug
<kklimonda> sounds like fun :)
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> not for me... can't even watch bones, or repair my GPS
 * BUGabundo is going ot again aint I ?
<kklimonda> maybe a little :}
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: check my last dent :)
<bdrung> seb128: ping
<seb128> contextless ping warning
<bdrung> seb128: i saw your comment on bug #230873
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 230873 in easytag "[karmic] Doesn't load the choosen directory when opening easytag with "open with ..." nautilus right click menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230873
<seb128> yes?
<BUGabundo> seb128: you love pings don't you?
<bdrung> i want to mention that i prepared a new upstream version and uploaded it to mentors.debian.net. so if you work on the package please have a look at this.
<BUGabundo> seb128: ill buy you a *pingo* when you come to Portugal
<seb128> bdrung: way to go, don't contact the maintainer but upload to a mentor website ...
<seb128> bdrung: thanks for the notice, I don't know how to use mentors.debian.net though I will probably not look at it but if it's in the bts I will have a look
<bdrung> seb128: here is a link to the dsc file: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/e/easytag/easytag_2.1.6-0.1.dsc
<seb128> bdrung: ok
<seb128> bdrung: any reason you didn't open a classic bug in the bts?
<seb128> thanks for the work but that's an highlight inefficient way to work
<bdrung> seb128: when someone uploads a file to mentors a mail is send to the maintainer.
<seb128> no it's not
<bdrung> seb128: the bug report was already opened (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=490979)
<ubot4> Debian bug 490979 in easytag "easytag: New version 2.1.6 with various bugfixes available" [Wishlist,Open]
<bdrung> seb128: next time i will use the bts.
<seb128> bdrung: I know about the bug but there is no clue than somebody did work there
<seb128> bdrung: thanks
<seb128> bdrung: you could perhaps comment on the bug for the record?
<bdrung> seb128: ok
<seb128> thanks
<bdrung> seb128: done
<seb128> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-13
<micahg> I'm curious, regarding bug 298772, the first half is a dup of bug 298303, but I'm not sure what to do with the second half
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 298772 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox closes when I open downlaods window" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 298303 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Download Manager unresponsive with full disk" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298303
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171037/
<BUGabundo> I can't get kde to upgrade :(
<kklimonda> micahg: I'd mark 298772 as invalid because reporter can't reproduce it anymore and there were few updates for firefox since nov 2008..
<kklimonda> micahg: second part sounds like a different bug and should be reported separately..
<micahg> kklimonda: I already established the original problem was a dupe of 298303
<kklimonda> micahg: you could probably also mark it as a dup of 298303 and comment that the second part should be reported as a new bug.
<micahg> hggdh:  what do you think?
<micahg> kklimonda: I was thinking something similar
<hggdh> hum
<micahg> well, I followed kklimonda's advice
<hggdh> or just comment the first part is a dup, and that we are going to disregard it, and accept the second part (and adjust the description)
<micahg> that was my debate :)
<hggdh> and ask the reporter to please: one issue per bug, one bug per issue
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> sorry for being late ;-)
<micahg> np
<micahg> I just wanted to get rid of it
<hggdh> well, then...
<micahg> I have some things to take care of before I start triaging for the night
<andresmujica1> bugsquad meeting report sent to the ML..
<andresmujica1> and published here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting/Minutes/2009-12-05
<micahg1> hggdh: you still up?
<micahg> anyone else available to help me triage?
<pace_t_zulu> sup micahg
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: do you have triage permsisions?
<micahg> in LP?
<dholbach> good morning
<darizzle1> howdy
<Rafik> hello, I suspect bug 371619 to be a duplicate of bug 366315, can anyone verify please ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371619 in ubuntu "Strange picture shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371619
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366315 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "usplash corrupts and hangs on shutdown with nvidia driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366315
<thekorn> Rafik, yes, I agree, I think it is save to mark them as duplicates
<Rafik> thekorn> thanks
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu
<bddebian> :)
<mbana> hello, this tracker-indexer is killing my machine
<xteejx> Good afternoon guys!
<xteejx> bug 373020 : Can anyone help to triage this, or am I doing OK with it so far?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373020 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 - flash video requests Javascript" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373020
<xteejx> Is there anyone here awake? Seems the bug squad numbers are ever so slowly dropping :(
<bencrisford> I'm here :D
<xteejx> Woohoo LIFE!
<xteejx> Can someone from bug control change the status of bug 113552 to medium for me please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 113552 in linux "SD card is spontaneously unmounted when files are copied to it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113552
<thurston> The Jaunty Desktop is unstable. Too frequently when I adjust the position of my icons, they dissapear then the desktop freezes. There seems to be some kind of refresh failure.
<xteejx> thurston: Have you reported a bug?
<thurston> How do I do that, I am still new to Ubuntu?
<bencrisford> There are several ways thurston
<bencrisford> you can go onto https://bugs.launchpad.net and click create a new bug
<bencrisford> that is what I would do
<bencrisford> and we'll guide you through it
<xteejx> Easiest way is to go to launchpad.net, create an account
<xteejx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<charlie-tca> xteejx: bug 113552 done
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 113552 in linux "SD card is spontaneously unmounted when files are copied to it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113552
<xteejx> charlie-tca: thanks
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> oooohhh i just noticed the OSD popped up with the mesage I like that
<thurston> xteejx, bencrisford: Thank you guys.
<bencrisford> np
<xteejx> No probs thurston :)
<micahg1> hggdh: you there?
<valya> Hello friends, i'm having trouble with ubuntu 9.10 install. My computer overheats and reboots during installation. Is this the right place to ask for help?
<micahg> valya: You can try #ubuntu for support.  This channel is for bug triage.
<bencrisford> valya:  but you might want to report it as a bug
<bencrisford> in the development stages of karmic reports are really important
<micahg> ah, sorry
<bencrisford> for help, you also might want to try #ubuntu-testing
<micahg> missed that it was Karmic
<valya> What is Karmic?
<bencrisford> ubuntu 9.10
<bencrisford> it is a pre-release test version
<bencrisford> valya; have you been using ubuntu for long?
<valya> yes. Several years
<bencrisford> did you burn it to a CD?
<bencrisford> or dvd/usb?
<valya> i'm trying to install 9.10 after 8.04.
<valya> installing from CD
<micahg> 9.10 or 8.10?
<valya> 8.04 installation finished nice. I worked with 8.04 several months. But now trying 9.10.
<bencrisford> valya; if you downloaded 9.10 then you should really get 8.10/9.04
<bencrisford> but if you want to test it
<bencrisford> CDs wont work
<bencrisford> it is too big, and therefore it wont be burned properly
<bencrisford> try with a DVD, USB or virtual machine
<bencrisford> when it comes to the final release, it will be compact enough for CDs
<valya> thr problem is not with installer size. New installer overheats my CPU
<xteejx> its bleeding alpha it wont be stable for a few months lol
<bencrisford> hmm, well report it as a bug to start
<bencrisford> otherwise itll never be stable :P
<bencrisford> and for support you should really goto #ubuntu-testing :)
<valya> Sorry. I mislead you. I trying to install ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<valya> not 9.10
<bencrisford> ah ok
<bencrisford> well still report it, but as a jaunty bug
<bencrisford> when in doubt - report it, because even if it is not valid, we're here to make sure only the valid ones get triaged
<xteejx> what status should bug 183933 be?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 183933 in php5 "[needs-packaging] php-Fileinfo package" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183933
<xteejx> I'm thinking of setting it to confirmed as it isnt in the repositories
<bencrisford> hmm
<bencrisford> give me a second to read it, and ill give you my opinion
<xteejx> thx
<bencrisford> xteejx; well I guess if someone has the same problem then it is confirmed?
<bencrisford> or arent i reading it right
<xteejx> kool
<bencrisford> i just skimmed through
<xteejx> its a request for an addition to repos
<bencrisford> ahh
<bencrisford> wishlist then i think
<bencrisford> because it isnt an urgent problem that needs fixing?
<xteejx> confirm it then i take it
<bencrisford> i wouldnt like to advise about this one cos i dont know
<bencrisford> this is the php5 one right?
<bencrisford> soz, g2g
<xteejx> lol k
<micahg> xteejx: bencrisford: I don't know if this is even worth it, it's coming in 5.3.0 as a standard extension
<xteejx> don't know what that means but ok
<micahg> http://pecl.php.net/package/Fileinfo
<micahg> it'll be in core php and have to be packaged
<hggdh> micahg, I am now here
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> bug 375784
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375784 in firefox-3.0 "http://www.bloomberg.com will not load -- Content Encoding Error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375784
<micahg> is it considered triaged?
<hggdh> yes it it. Marking as such.
<micahg> thanks :)
<hggdh> my pleasure, micahg. Thank YOU :-)
<hggdh> xteejx, bencrisford workflow bugs are not dealt by -bugsquad (bug 183933)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 183933 in php5 "[needs-packaging] php-Fileinfo package" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183933
<xteejx> since when? i thought it was confirm if they're not in repos, and wishlist it as its a request for a package? its been a good 6-9 months since i was triaging
<micahg> hggdh: I think that should be won't fix
<micahg> since it'll come out in php 5.3
<xteejx> when will php 5.3 be in ubuntu though?
<micahg> after it's stable :)
<hggdh> xteejx, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<hggdh> micahg, while I agree it would probably have to wait for 5.3, this is a workflow request, not a bug
<xteejx> then in reality it shouldnt have the [needs-packaging] tag?
<micahg> hggdh: true
<micahg> I just added my 2 cents to the report though
<bencrisford> back
<bencrisford> hggdh: ah, woops :S
<xteejx> is it possible to set a watch against the stability of php 5.3?
<hggdh> xteejx, well, it is still a needs-packaging -- dependencies have to be worked out.
<hggdh> xteejx, what do you mean?
<hggdh> bencrisford, no problems ;-)
<xteejx> well you can set a watch against other bugs, i.e. ubuntu/launchpad against debian, is it possible to do the same with the development of php 5.3 or this bug?
<xteejx> ~*for
<hggdh> I do not think so -- but it might be possible (never tried) by setting an upstream watch on the php BTS (if they do have a bug for "releasing 5.3)
<xteejx> hgghd, i think i'll just leave this one alone
<xteejx> im just going through all my old bugs, seeing whats happened with them, any changes
<bencrisford> has anyone had a chance to review my bug-control application yet?  I don't mean to nag, its just I have seen a few slip through and not be answered...
<hggdh> bencrisford, at least I have it to be answered (actually I did start, but did not have time to go on). But you will need at least two answers
<bencrisford> ok
<hggdh> for whatever reason, I suddenly got four or five such emails at almost the same time
<xteejx> hggdh: any chance you can re-review my application from quite a while ago, i think i'm pretty good at triaging now and the numbers are seriously dwindling, as you know i've been around for quite a while as well....
<xteejx> its just so much sodding around having to ask to change everything, when i have enough of a brain to know what to do myself lol
<xteejx> what is the current kernel for i386? is it 28-12 same as 64bit?
<charlie-tca> uname -r gives it. I show 28-11
<charlie-tca> in jaunty
<xteejx> thanks charlie-tca, i'm on proposed -12 i think
<xteejx> Can someone change bug 207902 to High please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 207902 in linux "On time set, "/sbin/hwclock returned 256"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207902
<xteejx> bug 209673: Request: Change to Low please :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 209673 in pulseaudio "logitech v10 speakers not working after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209673
<cruisemaniac> is this the right place to ask for help on bug triaging??? i'm new to the bugsquad :)
<xteejx> cuisemaniac: sure, what's your question
<cruisemaniac> xteejx, for Bug #376030
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376030 in gnome-control-center "Changing desktop background eats up all available CPU time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376030
<xteejx> cruisemaniac: What help do you need specifically?
<cruisemaniac> i have tried to reproduce the bug on my ubuntu system but have not been able to reproduce it... my question is: should i mention that its not reproducible???
<cruisemaniac> or should I have some more testing that I must do but am missing it right now?
<xteejx> Could be hardware related, ask for the usual dmesg, uname -a etc from the Kernel Team Policies
<xteejx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<cruisemaniac> ah! ok...
<cruisemaniac> hey! thanks for the link :)
<xteejx> cruisemaniac: np
<pedro_> cruisemaniac: yes please, could you also ask which video card/driver is the reporter using?, would be good as well to know which process is using that amount of CPU
<pedro_> nautilus, gnome-appearance-properties, xorg, etc
<pedro_> cruisemaniac: btw isn't reproducible here either
<xteejx> hardware/driver related
<cruisemaniac> pedro_, ah ok... will mention that... but I dont need to change the status of the bug right??? i just leave it at new, undecided and un-assigned.
<xteejx> incomplete it until he gives u the info you requested
<pedro_> cruisemaniac: you need to change the status, if you ask something to the reporter and you're waiting for information he could provide, the right status is Incomplete
<hggdh> You can check on it by either searching http://packages.ubuntu.com, or at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<cruisemaniac> ok... will do...
<hggdh> xteejx,  ^^
<xteejx> hggdh: huh?
<pedro_> cruisemaniac: you might want to read about the Bug Status: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status always worth to have a look ;-)
<hggdh> xteejx, your question on what version of kernel is out there
<xteejx> oh its ok i got it :)
<cruisemaniac> pedro_: thanks for the info... made necessary updates to the bug report :)
<pedro_> cruisemaniac: great!
<bdmurray> bug 373492 would benefit from some translation
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373492 in ubuntu "a series of errors while updating from 8.04 to 8.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373492
<bencrisford> bdmurray: i don't speak spanish/portugese or whatever language thats in, but I could run it through google translate if you like?  Just to get a general idea
<bdmurray> bencrisford: There are some people here who might know the language
<bencrisford> ah ok :)
<bencrisford> bdmurray: don't suppose you've had a chance to review my bug-control application yet?  i don't mean to nag, im just pretty anxious to find out whether i get accepted or not :)
<mrooney> bencrisford: I'll give it a review!
<mrooney> I can at least get you 50% of the way there :)
<mrooney> it is hard to reply since the application is an attachment, I guess I'll include it in my email?
<hggdh> bdmurray, translated, as far as I can understand
<xteejx> all done, back guys
<bencrisford> mrooney: aww cheers :D, erm, i gues you could just include the attatchment
<bencrisford> i just attatched it to make my msg more tidy, but you can reply how you wish :)
<xteejx> Can someone set bug 207902 as medium for me please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 207902 in linux "On time set, "/sbin/hwclock returned 256"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207902
<xteejx> I'm thinking maybe even High as its recurring problem and several users have the same.
<xteejx> And bug 209673 to LOW
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 209673 in pulseaudio "logitech v10 speakers not working after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209673
<xteejx> Anyone with control in?
<mrooney> xteejx: I can take a peek at them
<xteejx> mrooney, thx
<charlie-tca> xteejx: why wouldn't 209673 be medium? A problem with a non-essential hardware component (network card, camera, webcam, music player, sound card, power management feature, printer, etc.)
<charlie-tca> It is hardware, non-essential
<bencrisford> mrooney: :) if you do reply to my application would you mind CC'ing it to me please?  Because unless I check the archives I have no way of checking the mailing list
<xteejx> charlie-tca: I thought the speaker one should be low, its not a serious hardware problem, and only 1 other user has confirmed it
<bencrisford> my e-mail is:  ben@freeyourpc.tk
<bencrisford> :)
<mrooney> bencrisford: yeah I'll reply-all, ps looks good so far :)
<bencrisford> :D
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance sets non-essential hardware to medium
 * bencrisford has his fingers tightly crossed
<BUGabundo> hi fellow ubunteros
<mrooney> BUGabundo: allo
<bencrisford> hey BUGabundo :)
<charlie-tca> I guess it could also be low, for uncommon hardware
<xteejx> charlie-tca: fiar enough, its prob changed in 9 months then lol
<charlie-tca> done
<xteejx> thx charlie :)
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Would you mind having a quick look at bug 207902 as well, I thought this should be High,semi-severe problem, and quite a lot affected
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 207902 in linux "On time set, "/sbin/hwclock returned 256"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207902
<charlie-tca> done
<xteejx> charlie-tca: thx :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I don't see your application for bug-control?
<charlie-tca> get hung up someplace, maybe?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: you mean mine?
<charlie-tca> yes
<xteejx> i applied 9 months ago, got rejected, became really ill, and only just recently started triaging again
<xteejx> am in the processof applying for bug control again :)
<charlie-tca> oh, nm then
<bencrisford> mrooney: I'm guessing I was wrong to confirm the broadcom bug?
<mrooney> bencrisford: not necessarily, but in that particular case (a bug with an open-source driver where a restricted one exists) it is good to see if the problem can be solved by using the other driver
<mrooney> it might fix the problem for that user instead of waiting for a bug fix in the free drivers, and that's good
<bencrisford> ok :)
<xteejx> Finally application for -control is done
<xteejx> how long does it take for the application to be reviewed?
<xteejx> hggdh: Application resent
<charlie-tca> Depends on how busy it gets.
<xteejx> ahh ok
<xteejx> Is there a known problem with Jaunty and flash on 64bit?
<charlie-tca> Isn't there a known problem with flash and everything?
<xteejx> Not too sure where I should go with bug 373020.......I think the guy has messed his installation up by installing/removin thre flash .deb
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373020 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 - flash video requests Javascript" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373020
<xteejx> charlie: lol!
<askand> Does anyone have any kind of idea on how do get further with bug 355155 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<xteejx> askand: God knows, it could be anything, but it needs the importance set so devs can start to look at it
<askand> xteejx: Yes, someone got a great idea and told people to " put in a "Me too; would really like an answer/fix for this", comment.  "
<xteejx> there is an "also affects me" link in launchpad......
<xteejx> bug 373020 - need guidance please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373020 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 - flash video requests Javascript" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373020
<elena09> hi
<bencrisford> hey
<xteejx> bud 373020 anybody?
<xteejx> *bug 373020 lol
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 373020 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 - flash video requests Javascript" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373020
<micahg> xteejx: apport-collect for system info
<micahg> need to see extension list
<xteejx> didnt know that command lol
<BUGabundo> xteejx: who ever knows everything?
<BUGabundo> also its rather new
<xteejx> bugabundo!! hey
<xteejx> its been a while for me being here, all btter now though :)
<micahg> sounds like No-Script is installed
<xteejx> flash is definitely being blocked, all the usual resinstallation methods dont work...
<kklimonda> yeah, it does sound like a noscript issue - ask him if he has it installed
<kklimonda> on the other hand he has mentioned that it's the clean installation.. weird..
<hggdh> xteejx, hi -- what are the importances you would set of the bugs? ;-)
<askand> I would argue that bug 355155 get a high priority following the guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance. This is a bug that makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users. One of the reporters say that he "experience freezes within two or three minutes after booting". That is what I would call generally unusable, and a lot of other people are suffering from this. Can any member of UbuntuBugControl
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<xteejx> apport-collect -p firefox 373020  <-----that correct?
<hggdh> yes
<xteejx> importances on the application u mean?
<xteejx> bug 355155 I would set as high, its a quite serious problem affecting a moderate amount of users
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<BUGabundo>  !u | xteejx
<ubot4> xteejx: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<xteejx> Bugabundo: ??
<charlie-tca> seems like we discussed 355155 the other day. It is about three bugs in one
<bencrisford> xteejx: bloody hell, your launchpad has more karma than mark shuttleworths!
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: LOL
<BUGabundo> let me check that
<xteejx> i been saying for long enough GET ME IN!!!!!!!
<xteejx> lol
<bencrisford> :P
<bencrisford> https://launchpad.net/~sabdfl/+karma  -- mark shuttleworths karma
<bencrisford> https://launchpad.net/~xteejx  -- teej's :D
<xteejx> 150 words per minute, did i tell you best temp in chiswick......sorry, doctor who quote hehe
<bencrisford> https://launchpad.net/~xteejx/+karma --soz theres his karma
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> I have more then xteejx
<BUGabundo> you were scaring me, for a minute
<kklimonda> :D
<xteejx> i should bloody well hope so lmao
<bencrisford> lol
<xteejx> i do try though guys, and im always on here verifying things etc if im not sure :) u all know that
<bencrisford> you're certainly more deserving than me ;)
<xteejx> lol how long you been going ben?
<micahg> we're not having a karma contest are we?
<bencrisford> not too sure actually, but id bet any money its not as long as you :P
<bencrisford> and yes we are :P
<kklimonda> micahg: looks like it
<xteejx> this is my 2nd account
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+karma
<xteejx> i got loads of karma i'm buddhist lol
<xteejx> i got more on bug management hehe :P
<micahg> I started about 2 weeks ago :)
<xteejx> erm..........i was ill for 9 months (not pregnant im a guy)
<BUGabundo> micahg: OOHHHHHHHHHHH
<BUGabundo> xteejx: guys can get preganant
<xteejx> ok ok arnold schwarzenegger and the film junior...
<micahg> cosby show
<xteejx> ?
<xteejx> hggdh: Did the application get received ok?
<micahg> xteejx: a TV reference
<xteejx> micahg: ahhh before my time
<bencrisford> dont suppose anyones replied to mine?  :P the wait is killing me.  still i only sent it a few days ago
<bencrisford> brb
<charlie-tca> xteejx: yes
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, I got it via the ML. Now I would like to know the importances...
<xteejx> hggdh: Resend with that info or just say on here?
<hggdh> xteejx, very sorry, but I would rather have it resent with the info -- so that all will get it
<xteejx> hggdh: its no problem ill do it now :)
<hggdh> xteejx, thanks.
<xteejx> hggdh no probs
<hggdh> BTW it is a good time to prod the bug-controllers here to help answer bug-control applications. This is an important step for the applicants, and we should try to answer timely.
<charlie-tca> I agree.
<ror> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+question/71006 < why has this been made a question? looks like a valid bug?
<xteejx> hggdh: Resent
<xteejx> ror: dpkg --reconfigure -a ?
<charlie-tca> ror: the bug as filed references another bug. why? Is it a duplicate of the bug referenced? what does it mean? It appears to be a question as to why the updates stopped.
<charlie-tca> It isn't really a bug, but a comment, I think.
<ror> ok
<charlie-tca> and the individual that filed it converted it to a question
<ror> looks like the individual concerned isn't terribly aware of what's going on :o
<charlie-tca> yeah, that is what I see.
<ror> would converting back and marking as dupe be appropriate or should I just leave it?
<charlie-tca> It is more like something belonging to forums or mailing list. I would leave it alone
<ror> odd thing is isn't not even a dupe of the linked bug lol; oh well it can sit in questions :)
<charlie-tca> Wonder if a simple "thanks for this information" would satisfy it?
<ror> looks like a bug with more info needed
<ror> I'll keep it as a Q and ask for info though
<ror> right I've told him to do a sudo apt-get autoclean;update;upgrade
<ror> hope that's the right thing ;o
<xteejx> Has my amended application been received?
<xteejx> What should I do with bug 135130, there hasn't been any activity in a year and a half, yet its marked wishlist, any ideas?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 135130 in ubuntu "DEB Archives should be able to have embedded icons " [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135130
<charlie-tca> wishlist can stay for years.
<xteejx> bloody hell
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: they really can
<BUGabundo> I think I still have on from 6.10
<BUGabundo> LOL
<charlie-tca> So can confirmed
<charlie-tca> I would mark it confirmed, and leave it. Wishlist should "nice to have this someday" bugs
<charlie-tca> s/should " / should be "
<ror> without unending open wishlists, who'd bother to learn to program?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: that reminds me of a comment from KDE Ingo about wishbug
<charlie-tca> what was it?
<BUGabundo> "we have more High bugs then we can take care. feel free to add yet another wish bug, we will never read"
<charlie-tca> ror: agreed. wishlist gives a developer something to aim for, when time allows
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I think they do get read, and the easy ones even get fixed.
<guest23323r_> xteejx, wishlist bugs sitting unattended should be forwarded to the related upstream tracker and the Ubuntu task should be set to "Triaged".
<xteejx> oh ok
<xteejx> bug 210300: can someone set this for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 210300 in acpi-support "[Hardy] Laptop (HP Compaq 8510p) is too hot." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210300
<charlie-tca> set to what?
<xteejx> personally i would say high, overheating laptop!? could end up in severe hardware failure
<mgunes> xteejx, as for the comment you posted on that bug: before using that stock reply, you should check yourself whether the bug persists before asking the bug reporter if possible. It was pretty easy to do it with this particular bug.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: correnction: wishbugs don't get fixed. get implemented
<charlie-tca> that's what I meant.
 * charlie-tca thinks you should hear what I mean, not what I say, sometimes
<xteejx> mgunes: yeah i noticed....must've been half asleep
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I did! I read your mind too... your PIN number is 1945
<BUGabundo> :))))
<charlie-tca> works for me.
<charlie-tca> which pin?
<charlie-tca> That 's probably that pin I forgot
<BUGabundo> any... everyone just uses a single PIN
<xteejx> Can someone set 210300 to HIGH for me please?
<BUGabundo> bbl. dinner
<charlie-tca> xteejx: you asked for more. It should be incomplete, with status and importance updated when they respond to you.
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Oh right ok, just seemed quite important, but yeah thinking about it, I should wait for them to test it in 9.04 first :)
<charlie-tca> Can you tell I'm actually testing images today?
<xteejx> no.....how would i know that? lol
<chrisccoulson> hi bdmurray - i just noticed you made an old tracker crasher public
<chrisccoulson> tracker has changed significantly in jaunty, making a lot of the old crashes obsolete
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if it's best to just close those ones that don't have a good stacktrace
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I'm not following your last statement
<xteejx> hey bdmurray!
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - it was suggested on #ubuntu-desktop a few weeks ago that we should probably just close the old tracker crash reports which don't have a good stacktrace, as the code has changed so much now that those problems are likely to have gone away
<xteejx> long time no see
<xteejx> Status change: 211650 to Medium please
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: okay, well I've already gone through the old private ones and made them public
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i get automatically subscribed to the tracker reports, but i don't get any mails until they're made public
<charlie-tca> bug 211650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 211650 in xxkb "Wrong keyboard configuration on MacBook (pt-br)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211650
<xteejx> Bugs/Importance states it should be High
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I'm going through some more private ones now but they've been reported from Jaunty
<xteejx> "A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, laptop built-in wireless, video card, keyboard, mouse) " --keyboard
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - thanks. i'll send some of those upstream
<xteejx> its not a non-working k/b though...
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how much attention the jaunty crashers will see upstream now, as development effort has shifted away from 0.6.9x in jaunty now, and 0.7.x is significantly different again
<xteejx> bug 211650 anyone? Just need an importance change on it please if anyones available?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 211650 in xxkb "Wrong keyboard configuration on MacBook (pt-br)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211650
<charlie-tca> done
<xteejx> thx again charlie :D
<charlie-tca> crap, high?
<xteejx> thought it should be medium hehe
<xteejx> well its not a non-working k/b...although the importance says keyabord should be high
<xteejx> its just one key
<charlie-tca> No, it is not a keyboard problem, but a configuration issue
<charlie-tca> The hardware is fine, something is causing it to misprint certain characters.
<xteejx> thats what i mean, it's one character misinterpreted by the config
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I think there is a Launchpad bug in that you don't get mail about private bugs.  Since you are a member of u-c-u and subscribed to the bugs I think you should.  What do you think?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - yeah, that makes sense. i was surprised that i didn't get bugmail for those i'm subscribed too until they're made public
<xteejx> someone kick this guy up the arse pls > bug 212051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 212051 in linux "Muting and unmuting Master channel when headphones are plugged in causes internal speaker to unmute on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212051
<charlie-tca> lol
<xteejx> so friggin ignorant and know-all
<bdmurray> I understand your frustration but let's try and keep it respectful.
<xteejx> dont worry brian, i just reinstated the incomplete status and noted that the requested info was not given
<xteejx> i'm never ignorant to the reporters :)
<hggdh> er, you mean disrespectful, do you not? ;-)
<xteejx> meh same kinda thing :P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<xteejx> hggdh: just splitting hairs now lol :)
<hggdh> :-)
<ror> you can't be "ignorant" *to* something; you can be ignorant of something :)
<xteejx> wanna bet? lol
<xteejx> this is britain...anything goes lol
<ror> a friend uses it in the same way, really winds me up, it makes no sense at all
<ror> I think somehow people have taken it on in place of arrogant :/
<xteejx> its a colloquialism for arrogant, yes
<xteejx> ;)
<ror> a pretty ironic one at that
<xteejx> true
<bencrisford> hggdh: cheers for your reply to my app :)
<hggdh> bencrisford, I am not really sure you would cheer me on it... but I am being honest -- I think you can get there, but need a tad more exposure. But thank you.
<xteejx> hggdh: what about me oh great bug control master ;)
<bencrisford> hggdh: does this mean I wait for another reply, or take that as a 'not quite there yet'?
<xteejx> ben: reapply in a month or 2, thats what i done :)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I filed bug 376186 regarding what we discussed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376186 in malone "private bug implicit subscription" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376186
<hggdh> xteejx, heh. I am not a bug master. There is only one with that title -- Brian (well, perhaps Leann also). But I do appreciate the compliment. And yes, I am working on yours
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - thanks:)
<xteejx> I know about mr murray :) and thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> bencrisford, not quite there, but rather close. Now, again, this is my personal take, others may think different. Since I gave you a +0...
<xteejx> i want +250 hehehe
<bencrisford> ok, well im learning more every day, so ill wait for some more replies and if im not successful this time, ill re-apply in a while
<bencrisford> cheers :)
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - thanks for going through the tracker bugs too
<xteejx> bencrisford: if you ever need guidance or help on bug triaging, theres always someone here
<chrisccoulson> hey mnemo - you there?
<ror> or just do as you please and let someone slap you into shape if you step out of line, that's the approach I've decided to take
<xteejx> ror, lol
<hggdh> cheers, bencrisford, and thank you for helping
<mgunes> Was the volume control applet part of gnome-media or gnome-applets? I keep forgetting..
<xteejx> whats the waiting time on a control application?
<ror> mgunes, gnome-applets I think
<xteejx> applets
<chrisccoulson> mgunes - gnome-volume-control-applet is part of gnome-media
<chrisccoulson> it's currently built in to it's own binary package (gnome-volume-control-pulse)
<chrisccoulson> the mixer-applet is part of gnome-applets
<ror> how do you "close" questions? the user just responded with "great, thanks" but in doing so reset the Q from answered to open
<mgunes> chrisccoulson, there seems to be a "mixer" component in the gnome-media uptream module, which is what confuses me
<ror> what version no. is gnome-media at?
<mgunes> chrisccoulson, thanks for clearing up, that's what I had thought
<chrisccoulson> mgunes - yes it's confusing. i found this out because i had to hack the gnome-media package in jaunty to build both the mixer and the applet
<micahg> ror: only the user can close Qs AFAIK, but this channel is for bugs :)
<charlie-tca> ror: ask if his question was answered
<hggdh> You can always try to find out to which package a file belongs by running 'dpkg -S <fileName>', or 'apt-file search <fileName>'
<chrisccoulson> gnome-media contains gst-mix, which is actually installed as gnome-volume-control, and is the *old* mixer panel
<ror> So I should just respond with "glad you found it useful, please can you mark this as answered?"
<chrisccoulson> gnome-applets contains the mixer-applet (the old volume control)
<charlie-tca> respond with "Did that answer your question? If not, could you reword your question for me?"
<micahg> ror: I think the Launchpad Janitor will take care of it eventually
<chrisccoulson> gnome-media also contains gnome-volume-control-applet and gnome-volume-control (the new pulseaudio based sound settings capplet which I renamed to gnome-volume-control-settings in jaunty to not conflict with gst-mix)
<chrisccoulson> confused? ;)
<mgunes> chrisccoulson, no, all cleared up, to the contrary :)
<chrisccoulson> good :)
<BUGabundo> micahg:  janitor is turned of for Ubuntu bugs
<micahg> BUGabundo: he was asking for Qs
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: yes?
<BUGabundo> micahg: he who?
<ror> thanks mica
<ror> me; let's get back to bug discussion :)
<chrisccoulson> hi mnemo - you running karmic?
<micahg> BUGabundo: ror
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: yea I got an ATI machine on karmic, why?
<chrisccoulson> can you recreate bug 323943 in karmic?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 323943 in vala "valac crashed with SIGSEGV in vala_ccode_base_module_append_temp_decl()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323943
<chrisccoulson> vala is in the process of being promoted, and i'm just trying to close out some of the bug reports
<xteejx> Can someone set bug 214154 to High please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 214154 in xorg "Can't VSYNC properly on ATI (Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214154
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: ok checking..
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: do you know vala yourself?
<chrisccoulson> mnemo - no. i just need it in main because the next version of tracker needs it at build time
<mnemo> ok
<chrisccoulson> i should probably learn a bit really ;)
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't look too difficult
<xteejx> charlie-tca, hggdh: Would one of you mind setting bug 214154 to High please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 214154 in xorg "Can't VSYNC properly on ATI (Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214154
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: anyway, the old project that previously caused that SEGV now fails to build at all.. with an error message... it says: http://pastebin.com/m712a8dfb
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: i've not been porting that code over so im not sure if its my code that obsolete.. maybe jürg changed the syntax or something
<charlie-tca> xteejx: done
<xteejx> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<chrisccoulson> mnemo - i'm not sure. his IRC handle is juergbi - it might be best to ask him
<chrisccoulson> i know he hangs around on #tracker on irc.gnome.org, but i'm not sure if there's a more appropriate place to find him
<xteejx> hggdh: how comes the application? :)
<mnemo> chrisccoulson: actually, I see now that I filed an upstream bug as well, I just didnt link them... the upstream bug is not fixed yet.. i linked them now
<chrisccoulson> mnemo - thanks
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Do you fancy setting bug 219775 to medium as well please? lol :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 219775 in linux "[regression] intrepid Broadcom B43 wireless driver not enabled by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219775
<hggdh> xteejx, good news for you, at least from my side ;-)
<xteejx> hggdh: application you mean?
<hggdh> aye
<xteejx> hggdh: aww just read it thank you v much :D
<xteejx> how many replies do i need before it gets decided?
<hggdh> now, wait -- this is just my view. Now we have to wait for others to chime in, and for Brian to give the final go/nogo
<hggdh> You need two +1, or two -1. And, of course, the bugmaister agreement.
<xteejx> brian declined me last time.....hopefully i've improved
<charlie-tca> xteejx: I am confused. What is the bug actually about?
<hggdh> ach lieber gott, I wrote mAIster!
<charlie-tca> If it is proprietary drivers, they will not be installed by default. Is that really a valid bug?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: no, but they are getting errors thrown at them with Hardware Drivers in the system menu, it wont install them
<charlie-tca> yeah? I'll go ahead then.
<xteejx> ok
<charlie-tca> done
<xteejx> thx charlie :)
<thekorn> hggdh, hehe bugmeister sounds really cool ;)
<xteejx> How long does it take LP janitor to clean things up that are out of date?
<bencrisford> 60 days for bug reports isnt it?
<bencrisford> mrooney: thats for the +1 :D:D
<bencrisford> thanks*
<xteejx> oh ok
<BUGabundo> xteejx: AFAIK  janitor is turned of for Ubuntu bugs
<xteejx> oh ok
<bencrisford> oh =S
<bencrisford> but they are marked invalid after 60 days right?
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<hggdh> thekorn, I though so ;-)
<thekorn> no, they are only marked as candidates for expiry, you can get a list of those bugs here:
<hggdh> bencrisford, no, they are not. They will keep on until someone goes there and close/accept it
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs
<thekorn> (looks like a good list of canditates for a hug day)
<BUGabundo> hehehe
<thekorn> especially the first 5k ones
<bencrisford> hggdh: ah ok ;)
<xteejx> there are far too many, making us look bad
<micahg> thekorn: shouldn't whoever marks them incomplete follow up on them?
<micahg> I was going to go through my incomplete's once a month
<thekorn> micahg, yes, in a perfect world this should be the case
<BUGabundo> thekorn: in the perfect world there would be no need for LP
<BUGabundo> no bugs... humm no *me* ??? autch
<thekorn> BUGabundo, no, a world withhout bugs would not be perfect
<xteejx> Can someone set bug 226509 to LOW please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 226509 in hotkeys "Dell XPS m1330 multimedia keys" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226509
<xteejx> there will always be bugs, no code is 100% perfect
<thekorn> only software without any user do not have bugs, and a world with ubuntu without any user won't be perfect
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> I like that last one
<xteejx> hggdh, charlie-tca: can one of ya change bug 226509 to low, triaged for me please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 226509 in hotkeys "Dell XPS m1330 multimedia keys" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226509
<xteejx> im off anyway, but i'd appreciate if someone could change the importance on that ^^ for me laters guys
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, can you please extend my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol
<thekorn> thank you
<mrooney> thekorn: you can do it yourself unless it expired, AFAIK
<hggdh> I don't think so...
<hggdh> how?
<thekorn> mrooney, hmm, really? how?
<BUGabundo> you can't afaik
<thekorn> and if so, the lp guys should have to change the notification email they send out
<mrooney> okay maybe I am thinking of something else
<thekorn> mrooney, yep, maybe you are thinking about an open team
<hggdh> wait, aren't we open? ;-)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/348361
<BUGabundo> why would anyone dupe that of bug 1 ?
<BUGabundo> bah
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
 * BUGabundo wonders where the bot is 
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: is it really a dup of 1? ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: is this poker windows only?
<BUGabundo> it was a bad dupe
<BUGabundo> just removed it
<BUGabundo> user dakbob36
<bencrisford1> any bug-control team members have a minute?
<kklimonda> bencrisford1: it's better to just ask the question - maybe a bug control member will come by and will be able to read it without further delay.
<bencrisford1> its not really a question, im just wondering if anyone has a minute to review my application
<bencrisford1> its just id like to get it sorted tonight - get it out of the way, because I just need one more opinion
<bencrisford1> anyway, if anyone could that'd be fantastic :)
<bencrisford1> but i g2g
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-14
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> hi
<BUGabundo> hey
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> i have an old bug that appears to be fixed to me
<BUGabundo> yay
<pace_t_zulu> i filed it nearly 3 years ago
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> bug id ?
<pace_t_zulu> and we need to mark it as fixed upstream also
<pace_t_zulu> 73650
<pace_t_zulu> launchpad bug # 73650
<pace_t_zulu> launchpad bug #73650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 73650 in evolution-data-server "Subscribed Calendars do not adjust events to local time" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73650
<pace_t_zulu> that's better
<pace_t_zulu> you guys looking at it?
<hggdh> <sigh/> it *had* to be an e-d-s bug...
<hggdh> looking
<pace_t_zulu> haha
<pace_t_zulu> sorry
<BUGabundo> ehehh
<BUGabundo> that's hggdh field of work
<pace_t_zulu> i know
<pace_t_zulu> but he'll be happy to close one...
<hggdh> hum. I *do* remember a change to the timezones, sometime ago...
<pace_t_zulu> i check it because there was a libical update for jaunty today...
<pace_t_zulu> that's where the problem was... so i revisited the bug
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, what version of Evo are you running now?
<pace_t_zulu> it could have been fixed 2 years ago for all i know
<pace_t_zulu> jaunty
<pace_t_zulu> hold on... i will be more specific
<pace_t_zulu> 2.26.1
<hggdh> OK. Since then, libical went from being an internal source (a fork of the libical project) to standard libical. It may have been corrected under libical itself.
<hggdh> I will update upstream, and close it
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thanks
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: how do i get privileges to modify the importance of a bug?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, you have to be experienced on Gnome bugzilla; you are then given some more access, and monitored (yes indeed) for a while
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: you became a an ubuntu-bugcontrol member
<hggdh> oh, darn it, he was talking about LP :-(
<pace_t_zulu> it's ok
 * hggdh was fully into bugzilla
<BUGabundo> I though he was... he may not have been
<pace_t_zulu> i know y'all don't give out those kinds of privileges like candy
<pace_t_zulu> i am modifying launchpad bug #371302
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371302 in ubuntu "When I play AVI file, the system crashes immediately " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371302
<pace_t_zulu> marking it incomplete
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: is that resonable? marking #371302 as incomplete?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I closed upstream fixed obsolete (the ICS issue)
<hggdh> looking
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thank you for your help
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, other questions that come to my demented mind: (1) "system crashes" -- the whole system, or just MoviePlayer?
<hggdh> (2) can the reporter provide us with the AVI (if it is not copyrighted/restricted access)?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i didn't file it... just trying to help with triage...
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, yes, I understand. Just giving you some other things to look for
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i added a comment with the questions you raised
<pace_t_zulu> adios Sebastien
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thanks for your help
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i'd like to resolve all the bugs i've been involved in... (launchpad bug #36189 might be wishful though)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 36189 in gnome-panel "Applets do not scale well with changing resolution" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36189
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: that would mean I had to kill 400 bugs!
 * BUGabundo brings out the big squatter
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: my list is considerably shorter... but i guess that is indicative of my limited contribution so far... i want to step it up
<cprofitt> hello all - is Brad Figg in the room?
<cprofitt> Any one else want to advise on this bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/365733
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 365733 in linux "Jaunty - Wireless issue causes laptop shutdown to hang indefinitely" [High,Incomplete]
<cprofitt> Brad asked for information that was already provided so I am not sure how to proceed
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, with all due respect, the discussion should be carried upstream on 36189
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i have carried it upstream...
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: they're mum on the issue
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> that happens. Getting hold of some developers to think on it is not easy sometimes. They may also be busy elsewhere...
<hggdh> we might as well bump the gnome version, if this still happens on 2.26
<hggdh> (it is right now set to 2.7/2.8)
<hggdh> one thing, though: the bug is in a NEW status, meaning it has been acknowledged as being real in b.g.o
<BUGabundo> night
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thank you for bumping the gnome version on the "right stick" bug
<hggdh> welcome, pace_t_zulu
<cruisemaniac> showard: i saw the link you shared.  thanks a lot :)
<cruisemaniac> hey, is there a desktop application for launchpad which acts as the alternate to the functionality of the browser???
<cruisemaniac> did i just ask the question in the wrong channel???
<bencrisford> i dont know sorry
<bencrisford> but you might want to ask in #launchpad
<cruisemaniac> bencrisford: thanks... doing just that :)
<bencrisford> ok :)
<bdmurray> cruisemaniac: not really
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: thanks
<greg-g> what happens to that project, umm, I forget the name, which was going to do just that?
<greg-g> s/happens/happened/
<bdmurray> leonov
<greg-g> thats it
<greg-g> dead?
<bdmurray> maybe comatose?
<greg-g> probably.
<greg-g> :)
<hggdh> \sh said, sometime ago, that he was trying to get back to it
<Strider^> hi there
<bencrisford> hi
<ror> hi
<Strider^> what's up with the hug day ?
<bencrisford> i forgot about that!  when is it again?
<Strider^> i think it's today ^^
<Strider^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090514
<bencrisford> lol!  :P  i completely forgot
<Strider^> on the wiki there's hugday init --user LAUNCHPAD_ID --cookie PATH/TO/MOZILLA/COOKIE
<Strider^> what's the PATH/TO/MOZILLA/COOKIE ?
<Strider^> something in ~/.mozilla ?
<ror> o0
<Strider^> here, at the bottom of the page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools
<pedro_> Strider^: yeah, the cookies.sqlite file inside that directory
<Strider^> ok thanks
<pedro_> Strider^: the documentation says that btw :" COOKIE is the cookie.sql or cookie.txt of your mozilla browser profile"
<pedro_> no problem
<bencrisford> if there are any bug control members around it would be great if you could review my application.  im just a bit worried about it being forgotten.  Thanks :)
<bencrisford> and another reply should reveal whether I am allowed in or not
<bencrisford> so im a little anxious to know :)
<andol> bencrisford: Don't you worry, it me took a couple of weeks before I got my positive response. People simply have a lot of other things to do as well.
<bencrisford> yeah i guess :)
<bencrisford_> soz just changed client
<askand> Anyone knows about bug 349992 ? Will it not be fixed in Jaunty? >:o
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349992 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945 tiling] (Needs kernel 2.6.30-rc3) Low performance due to no A17 workaround" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349992
<charlie-tca> if it requires the .30 kernel, chances are good it won't make jaunty
<kklimonda> can bug 371720 be set to Medium? It breaks scripts previously working in 8.10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371720 in tix "_tkinter.TclError: unknown color name "{#c3c3c3}"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371720
<kklimonda> (Unfortunately the only fix I know is upgrading tix to 8.4.3 and it won't make it as an SRU probably)
<hggdh> askand, the linux jaunty task is still open. It is the xorg intel driver that will not be touched, so far
<hggdh> kklimonda, is there a workaround for this?
<askand> thanks
<kklimonda> hggdh: If there is I don't know it.. simple testcase http://bugs.python.org/file11493/test_combotix.py doesn't even use "#c3c3c3" string so it's something deeper..
<kklimonda> also no workaround was mentioned in a bug report I've linked to.
<kklimonda> hggdh: also nothing on fedora forum - The solution is to upgrade tix to 8.4.3
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<kklimonda> hggdh: the fact that bug 367214 is New on package and Fix commited for release means that it isn't fixed on KK yet, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367214 in python-django-tagging "utils.calculate_cloud() can leave font_size unset for most frequent tag" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367214
<kklimonda> can i set it as "in progress" if I've requested package sync? sync will fix it on KK
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<bencrisford_> hey bugabundu
<bencrisford_> hey bugabundo*
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: don't you know how to use autocomplete on irc?
<BUGabundo> just push TAB key
<bencrisford_> BUGabundo: Wow!  ice :D  lol cheers
<hggdh> kklimonda, looking at it now. Sorry for the delay
<kklimonda> sure
<BUGabundo> hggdh: kklimonda: [[]]
<kklimonda> hey
<hggdh> BUGabundo, [] [] []
<BUGabundo> how are you enjoing your U1 kklimonda?
<hggdh> kklimonda, the fix has been put available for jaunty-proposed -- this is one of the meanings form 'fix committed' on Ubuntu tasks
<kklimonda> hggdh: yes - i know
<hggdh> oh
<kklimonda> hggdh: so there is no reason to mark package as "In progress"?
<hggdh> yes, there is no reason. If the package will be sync-ed for kk, no.
<kklimonda> I thought that two statues mean that the first one, package's is about fix for current development release
<kklimonda> and the second one is about fix for nominated release.
<kklimonda> k, thanks
<hggdh> yes
<persia> "in progress" is best used when one is actually working on a patch.
<hggdh> note the *actually* part, please
<kklimonda> persia: I'm working on getting sync done.. poking MOTUs ;)
<persia> kklimonda, Right.  THat's a sync, not a patch.
<persia> You might leave a note like "Will be fixed by a sync from Debian (see bug #747737) in a comment, but at that point, you can relax.
<hggdh> BTW, there should be a workflow request opened for it, kklimonda
<kklimonda> hggdh: can you say something more or point me in the right direction?
<kklimonda> I thought I've followed SRU closely..
<hggdh> kklimonda, a sync request should have a description starting with "please sync blahblah from blehbleh", and it is opened as a bug on LP -- but it is *NOT* a bug, it is a workflow request. (there's more)
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'm using requestsync tool
<kklimonda> hggdh: I actually started using it after MOTU advised it instead of doing it by hand..
<hggdh> oh, OK. Then all you need is to refer to the sync request on this bug, pretty much as persia said
<hggdh> and unassign yourself from this one (and we mark it as triaged
<hggdh> )
<kklimonda> hggdh: also mark it as Low if you are there already :)
<hggdh> heh. Will do it now :-)
<persia> And it's generally not best practice to sync for SRU.
<persia> Better to extract the patch, and prepare a special SRU candidate.
<kklimonda> persia: sync is for KK
<persia> Oh, OK.  That's fine then.
<hggdh> kklimonda, now the only thing that we need is a reference to the sync request, so that we can find this, and close it, when the sync is accepted & done
<hggdh> (or make sure that the changelog for kk will have the (LP #xxxxx) entry)
<kklimonda> hggdh: it will need both?
<kklimonda> i.e. one for sync request and second for this bug?
<kklimonda> hggdh: as it's a sync we don't modify it in any way - I'll mark this bug as fix released (?) when sync is complete.
<persia> Sometimes the Debian uploads have the (LP: #nnn) magic, and it just works, but this isn't so often.
<hggdh> kklimonda, no, the sync reference is enough
<mnemo> ogasawara: can this be a kernel bug you think? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/+bug/374459
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374459 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "touchpad can be switched off, but not on again" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mnemo> ogasawara: the reason why i'm suspect this is because "modprobe -r psmouse; modprobe psmouse" makes the touchpad work again
<ogasawara> mnemo: I'd seen a similar kernel bug that the touchpad was disabled after suspend/resume and you'd have to reload the psmouse module to restore it
<mnemo> actually this is the opposite
<mnemo> taking it to S3 and back makes the touchpad work again
<mnemo> and it breaks just by itself after its been used a while
<ogasawara> interesting
<mnemo> so I think the S3 wakeup triggers some kernel code that sort of "re initializes" it
<mnemo> thats why I asked if that modprobe command fixes it as well
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-15
<mnemo> ogasawara: is it worth opening against ubuntu kernel or should I upstream the bug to bugs.freedesktop.org ?? (as an xorg bug)
<ogasawara> mnemo: probably wouldn't hurt opening a linux kernel task as well
<ogasawara> mnemo: I'd be interested to see dmesg output after it fails after being used for a while
<mnemo> ogasawara: ok I will ask for that as well then
<torkiano> hello, I turn off the wireless connection in network manager and the card drivers (iwlagn) still wake up in powertop. Is this normal?
<torkiano> Can anyone set the importance to bug #365052
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 365052 in network-manager-applet "Disabling wireless connection should trigger rfkill" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365052
<torkiano> I think is important because we can save a lot of energy
<dtchen_> i've set it to wishlist.
<micahg> hggdh: ping
<micahg> thekorn: could you wishlist something for me?
<thekorn> micahg, sure, just give me the bug id and I'll see what I can do
<micahg> bug 306017
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306017 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox search box should be tab specific" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306017
<micahg> user I think was a previous win user
<micahg> but
<micahg> request was already upstream
<micahg> Low priority
<thekorn> yes makes sense, done
<micahg> huh?
<micahg> I didn't nkow there was a whislist importance
<micahg> thekorn: I thought status was supposed to be wishlist?
<thekorn> no, wishlist is importance not status
<micahg> ah, sorry
<micahg> right
<micahg> can you set it to triaged?
<micahg> I'm going to post our link upstream as well
<thekorn> micahg, I've read the upstream bugreport now, the problem with this bug is that upstream has good reasons to not change the behaviour of this search widget
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> it's still a valid request
<micahg> and we're done with out part
<micahg> so is it not prudent to set to triaged?
<micahg> *our part
<thekorn> so what do you think about changing the status for the ubuntu task to wont't fix, as this has to be implemented in firefox itself, there is nothing we can do about it
<thekorn> triaged in my understanding would mean: our people can start working on it
<micahg> no, because upstream still considers it a possibility
<micahg> hmmm
<thekorn> which is not the case here
<micahg> reading the status wiki page
<thekorn> but I might be wrong, maybe I should think about it a bit more
<micahg> thekorn: what do you think of moving to ff3.5?
<micahg> then triaged makes sense
<micahg> as it probably won't be backported to 3.0
<thekorn> micahg, sorry, I don't know much about the mozilla internals for ubuntu, best to ask this question on #ubuntu-mozilla again
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll ask in the morning
<thekorn> not sure how they would like to handle such things
<thekorn> super
<micahg> could you maybe help me with another?
<micahg> bug 302217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 302217 in firefox-3.0 "firefox behaves weird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302217
<micahg> Is the user saying he is no longer having issues?
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> good morning
<micahg> can you help me with a bug dholbach?
<dholbach> hi micahg
<dholbach> I can try
<dholbach> which one? what's the problem there?
<micahg> bug 302217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 302217 in firefox-3.0 "firefox behaves weird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302217
<micahg> Just want to make sure I understand user
<micahg> user seems to not have trouble anymore
<micahg> I think
<dholbach> that how it looks to me too
<micahg> so, do I mark as a dupe of 99740 or just mark invalid
<dholbach> usually when people have these weird problems with firefox it's good to ask them to disable a bunch of extensions/plugins and try again
<dholbach> or create a new user and see if it works there
<micahg> I didn't handle the original triage
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> another bug closed! :)
<dholbach> yeehaw
<micahg> yes, but mark as a dupe or invalid?
<dholbach> I'd mark it invalid for now - but you can try asking asac later on
<dholbach> or ask around in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<micahg> yeah, I alreayd have something else to ask in there
<micahg> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> rock on micahg!
<micahg> I've  been trying to whittle down the number of bugs in ff3 for a couple of weeks now
<micahg> there used to be over 660 new bugs
<micahg> now only 621
<dholbach> nice work
<micahg> not all me, but I've probably done abotu 40
<pace_t_zulu> nice work micahg
<micahg> hggdh: ping
<kklimonda> pong
<kklimonda> ;)
<micahg> What's the general policy if someone's requested info, but forgot to ask for something or forgot to set it to incomplete?
<kklimonda> i'd set it co incomplete for him or ask further questions..
<micahg> kklimonda: it's not stepping on someone else's toes?
<micahg> kklimonda: also, you don't think it'll discourage the other peerson from triaging?
<kklimonda> micahg: I don't know - I wouldn't care personally.......
<kklimonda> hmm.. to many dots :)
<kklimonda> too*
<micahg> kklimonda: I'd like feedback from someone who would care :)
<micahg> bdmurray: any comments? ^^^^^
<kklimonda> micahg: Most of us wouldn't care - we all just want those bugs closed :)
<micahg> kklimonda: indeed, but it is someone new...
<kklimonda> micahg: you can check his karma level - if it's low then mark a bug Incomplete, ask further questions and add comment to triager so he knows what he did wrong/could have done better.
<micahg> kklimonda: It's a matter of experience, when I started with FF bugs, I didn't know an strace is useful
<charlie-tca> I find other triagers comments helpful, myself. Something like "Could you also include..." is a great reminder even though it is not directed at me
<micahg> ok
<micahg> next question
<micahg> bug 376676
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376676 in firefox-3.0 "None of the text to speech will install and work!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376676
<micahg> guy is not being nice
<charlie-tca> I either forgot to ask or did not know, but will ask next time, then.
<micahg> I'm tempted to convert to Q as none of the problems are with .deb packages
<charlie-tca> or use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20Steps%20to%20Recreate%20Bug and include the comment:
<charlie-tca> "pretend I have never tried to do what you are. How do I reproduce this issue, step by step?"
<micahg> charlie-tca: I think that would work with a normal user, but not this one
<micahg> charlie-tca: I mean, look at the response he gave me for my innocent question
<charlie-tca> He joined launchpad just for that bug. Perhaps someone else needs to comment on it back to him
<micahg> I was going to point him to the code of conduct
<charlie-tca> Sometimes pointing out that you are just a volunteer trying to get the report ready for the developers to resolve the issue helps, too.
<micahg> charlie-tca: it seems like the guy just needs support, not that he has an actual bug
<charlie-tca> I would use that with the first reponse in "how to report a bug properly" and then leave it for 30 days
<micahg> He needs to be shown how to use update manager
<micahg> and which java package to install
<charlie-tca> That might be too. But his comments leave it wide open. What is the older version of linux? What did he try?
<micahg> they're support reqeusts
<micahg> charlie-tca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/173071/
<charlie-tca> He is trying to install java 6, but the plugin calls for 5
<micahg> could be
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that looks good. Then leave it sit for a few days. He will catch on soon enough.
<charlie-tca> He will probably yell again, first though
<micahg> charlie-tca: thanks, I have to go
<charlie-tca> good luck
<kklimonda> how to get a list of all packages installed from repos other than official?
<maxb> Remove unofficial sources from sources.list, apt-get update, apt-show-versions | fgrep -v uptodate
<kklimonda> thanks
<myon87> hello :)
<bencrisford> hey
<myon87> I figured I'd help :) I'm new
<showard> welcome!
<bencrisford> great :D
<chrisccoulson> hey Rocket2DMn - i notice you just triaged a tracker duplicate bug.
<chrisccoulson> if you spot any more of those, it would be great if the reporter could test the build of tracker in my PPA
<chrisccoulson> so we can get it fixed as a SRU
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, sure.  I only really noticed it b/c it was filed under ubuntu-docs
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Rocket2DMn> I'll leave a note on the duplicate to try the version on your ppa
<chrisccoulson> that's a strange place for it;)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, it happens, people go to yelp and report bugs
<chrisccoulson> bug 361205 has a lot of info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361205 in tracker "Tracker uses notifications with actions when the index is corrupt" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361205
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, that second bug there is the one that has your comment about ppa, does your fix address both bugs?
<chrisccoulson> the fix doesn't address the actual corruption problems. that won't be resolved in jaunty
<Rocket2DMn> ok, I'm not sure if that user had the popup problem
<chrisccoulson> the second bug is that when the index becomes corrupt, tracker displays a fallback notification dialog, which just keeps reappearing, regardless of what button they press
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, i experienced that bug
<chrisccoulson> there are several reasons for it
<Rocket2DMn> the bug i marked as a dup doesnt mention the popup, just that it doesnt stop indexing
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmmm
<chrisccoulson> if the indexer has trouble storing words, then the dialog should appear (unless they have a different issue)
<Rocket2DMn> therefore, I don't think I can direct the user to your ppa :)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> but you could try it out if you can trigger the issue;)
<Rocket2DMn> The bugs may be related, but are clearly not a single problem
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, normally I would, but for now I've already worked around it.  I will need that system to be stable for awhile so I can't put it into any kind of testing mode
<chrisccoulson> fair enough ;) the tracker packages won't cause you any harm though
<Rocket2DMn> I know, but I have a billion other things to worry about right now, I'd rather not risk time beating around my old laptop when i really need it to be stable
<chrisccoulson> all the updates do is remove the actions from the notification (so it just automatically reindexes if the index becomes corrupt), fixes a bug where not all of the old indexes are removed on reindex, and makes the indexer abort after signalling that there's a problem
<Rocket2DMn> working on moving right now, then going on vacation in the middle of my move, new work location, etc, etc
<chrisccoulson> that's ok though, i understand :)
<Rocket2DMn> If I do notice other reports, I'll be sure to direct them to your ppa though
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Rocket2DMn> sure thing
<BUGabundo> ola peeps
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: Hi :)
<BUGabundo> hey bencrisford
 * BUGabundo knocks on the door, to wake up ppl
<BUGabundo> do you guys know why scribus *asks* users to use there repoitorie and not ubuntu archive package?
<BUGabundo> http://www.scribus.net/?q=debian
<BUGabundo> AKAICS we already have the lastest version
<bdmurray> Where does this happen?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: maybe that's because debian/ubuntu repack their source (probably to remove some things that aren't compatible with DFSG)
<BUGabundo> ahh kklimonda
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: I'm at a presentaion, and the speaker mentioned it
<BUGabundo> still trying to get hard facts for that
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: ask him about it :)
<BUGabundo> but their wiki seems to indicate that too
<BUGabundo> other wise there would be no need to mention a repo
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I would but its rude to interrupt the presentation, isn't it?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nah ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<charlie-tca> not so rude if you do it gently...
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: "Upstream cvs update on 2005-08-05. Added "dfsg" to the package version as
<kklimonda>     an indicator that non-free components were removed."
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: from debian changelog
<BUGabundo> 2005?  that's really old
<BUGabundo> but what does that mean?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i can do a diff for you between our and their tarball
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> no need
<kklimonda> probably some graphics were removed..
<BUGabundo> I just want to understand *why* we have a package that upstream seems to not recommend
<BUGabundo> like what regularly happens with Tor
<kklimonda> it was removed because no one was maintaining it
<kklimonda> it is better to tell people to use 3rd party .debs than outdated ones..
<BUGabundo> and upstream asked it...
<kklimonda> sure - but still no one cared enough ;)
<BUGabundo> they ask, we remove, someone files a bug to included, we get it, and the cycle begins again
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you can take it ;)
<BUGabundo> naaa
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> still have only done ONE package
<BUGabundo> and failed to removed uncessary libs
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you make a sync request for scribus?
<BUGabundo> debian has 1.3.4
<kklimonda> they have 1.3.3.13
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> really?
<kklimonda> nhandler has already requested merge
<kklimonda> yes
<BUGabundo> I just saw a .3.4 link
<BUGabundo> ahhh not final
<tdi> hi, I want to participate in ubuntu a little bit, so for startes i wanted to file a bug about bluetoth not working on my dell. device is up but the scanning shows nothing, worked on 8.10. what category should i file it?
<greg-g> tdi: hello and welcome. To report a bug about bluetooth, you should probably use the "linux" category as it is probably something that will be fixed in the kernel.  You can do that here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<tdi> thanks, that was the answer i was lookign for thanks
<greg-g> tdi: no problem, come back with any other questions.
<tdi> ill just stay ;)
<greg-g> that is a good idea, too :)
<BUGabundo> tdi: easiest way file a bug: open a terminal and write: ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<BUGabundo> tdi: in this case you want the linux kernal
<BUGabundo> *kernel
<BUGabundo> so you type: ubuntu-bug linux
<tdi> thanks
<BUGabundo> tdi: np
<bdmurray> hggdh: around?
<BUGabundo>  mx.canonical.com said: 550 5.1.1 <bugabundo@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<BUGabundo> hummmm
<BUGabundo>  can't use my email alias yet :(
<BUGabundo> who should I nag about that?
<bdmurray> If its been a while an RT request would be the best approach
<hggdh> bdmurray, I am
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: who long is a while? it was 3 days ago
<BUGabundo> on the last EMEA membership meeting
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm looking at the stacktrace in bug 339665 and was leaning towards making it public
<ubot4> bdmurray: Bug 339665 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/339665 is private
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: neither you have a cloak :)
<hggdh> looking at it
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: I'd give it a week
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no?? ohh now im sad
<BUGabundo> but I'm on the LP team...
<charlie-tca> You have to go to #ubuntu-irc and request the cload
<charlie-tca> cloak
<Nafallo> I totally read that as cloud first
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<charlie-tca> and
<kklimonda> with all those posts about ubuntu1 on p.u.c it isn't hard ;)
<hggdh> bdmurray, there are two email accounts listed there
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<BUGabundo> ahh charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> tough it was automatic
<hggdh> actually, one email account and one IM id
<BUGabundo> IM too?
<hggdh> seems so
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think the e-mail address is the reporters
<charlie-tca> and look at this, too: http://www.jonobacon.org/
<charlie-tca> http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/03/24/ubuntu-members-get-free-lwn-subs/
<charlie-tca> wrong link
<kklimonda> do ubuntu members get a pony?
<charlie-tca> where?
<BUGabundo> ok
<Flannel> !pony
<ubot4> Factoid 'pony' not found
<Flannel> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubot4> No, you can't have a pony. Much less so when you're magnetron
<BUGabundo> now I need to read it all and get my cloak and mail
<charlie-tca> yes
<BUGabundo> humm 48h for email...
<BUGabundo> but more then that has passed
<hggdh> heh. Cool down, BUGabundo, you have waited so long for that... you can wait a bit more ;-)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> now for the cloack
 * BUGabundo joins  #ubuntu-irc
<hggdh> bdmurray, what's the link for the private bugs again (I have it, but I am rebuilding evolution right now)?
<bdmurray> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/private-apport-crashes.html
<bdmurray> Clearly I'm working on pidgin ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<bdmurray> Speaking of bug trends I'm surprised that are still some new ones coming in
<hggdh> private, you mean?
<bdmurray> yeah
<hggdh> weird. I thought apport-retrace (backend) would take care of it...
<bdmurray> take care of what? it is (should be?) disabled in the final release
<kklimonda> what has to be done to make bugreport public? can it be stripped of confidential data somehow? (tracebacks etc.)
<hggdh> kklimonda, yes, it would have to. Sometimes it is clear, sometimes it is not
<kklimonda> hggdh: but a) are there some tools available to bug control and b) is it even possible to strip core dump without breaking it?
<hggdh> bdmurray, sorry -- of course apport-retrace has nothing to do with it... juggling too many thing at the same time
<kklimonda> hggdh: i just don't believe that you are sitting and reading them all by hand and then using some hexeditor to change emails and passwords for XXX ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda, the coredump gets discarded when apport-retrace successfully gets the BTs
<kklimonda> ach
<hggdh> it is the backtrace full that might carry some private data
<hggdh> so, depending on what it is, we either leave it as is, or sanitise the BTs -- which means downloading them, adjusting, deleting the original, and uploading the sanitised version
<hggdh> and, if a bug still shows a coredump, then it can only be made public by first deleting the coredump
<hggdh> too dangerous, otherwise
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: kklimonda: hggdh: Username: n=bugabund@ubuntu/member/bugabundo woot
<kklimonda> btw, why is apport disabled in release? too complicated for users?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sweet :)
<hggdh> at release point almost all crashes are already known (or so it is said)
<BUGabundo> if I had a penny for every crash after release
<BUGabundo> I would be richer then mark
<charlie-tca> gaining fast, BUGabundo
<bencrisford_> BUGabundo: http://ubuntu.seaq.com.co/ubuntu-bugs.html -- scroll down to the nicks, you're at the top and your random quote made me laugh so hard :P
 * BUGabundo reads
<BUGabundo> upps
<BUGabundo> hggdh: should I shut up? I have 1k more lines then you ! and I'm not even on bug squash team (yet)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you have to work it harder eheh
<hggdh> BUGabundo, no, do not shut up. It gets boring otherwise
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I have both 1st and 2nd places per hour
<hggdh> but I am surprised to see myself up there
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> neck to neck with you
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: even harder? I don't know if I can.. maybe I should stop sleeping? ;)
 * BUGabundo offers sleeping pill to hggdh
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: take up some energy from hggdh
<hggdh> BUGabundo, but I win on # of words. Got to stop typing that much :-(
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> hggdh: not for long!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: Well.. I would be a bit higher if my both nicks were connected ;)
<bencrisford_> im up there for using ':P's  :P
<BUGabundo> I just need to start to type longer sentences! but I get bored!! I imagine the other side waiting for the reply, so I just press enter a lot
<kklimonda> I see that kklimonda_ has another 300 lines..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's called flooding by some of us :)
<bencrisford_> haha :P
<kklimonda> BUGabundo wrote the shortest lines, averaging 32.1 characters per line. :DD
<BUGabundo> eehhe
<BUGabundo> I want my user pic up there
<bencrisford_> pedro_ gets hugged alot :P
<bencrisford_> hggd has quite a potty mouth. 0.00% words were foul language.
<bencrisford_> haha
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> humm? I never slang...
<bencrisford_> For example, like this:
<bencrisford_>      <hggdh> shit tornado warning
<BUGabundo> micahg1 asks too many questions!!!  24.4% lines contained a  question!
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo just forgot to deactivate his  Caps-Lock.  He wrote UPPERCASE 0.8% of the time.
<hggdh> and it was, and I scrammed very fast
<BUGabundo> hey my nick doesn't count!!!
<bencrisford_> What a charm is pedro_, everyone likes him. He was hugged 5 times
<BUGabundo> kklimonda brings happiness to the world.  17.2% lines contained  smiling faces.  :)
<kklimonda> I have to stop doing that..
<BUGabundo> :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<bencrisford_> hggd seems to be sad at the moment: 1.0% lines contained sad faces. :(
<BUGabundo> :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p :p
<bencrisford_> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<kklimonda> sometimes I just can't write a sentence that doesn't end with ";)" or ":)"..
<bencrisford_> same :P
<BUGabundo> greg-g wrote the longest lines, averaging 61.4 letters per line.
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-bugs average was 52.8 letters per line.
<BUGabundo> greg-g beats the bot... LOL
<kklimonda> I think that bots aren't on this list.
<bencrisford_> hggd spoke a total of 28189 words!
<bencrisford_> hggd's faithful follower, BUGabundo, didn't speak so much: 23802 words.
<BUGabundo> I need to sleep and work!!
<kklimonda> you don't
<kklimonda> sleep is for weak
<BUGabundo> at least 3h per night
<BUGabundo> it aint that bad
<BUGabundo> and I'm just online a few hours per night
<BUGabundo> hggdh is here all day
<kklimonda> ehehe
<BUGabundo> so let me be online more and I'll double his results
<BUGabundo> hggd keeps calling kklimonda_
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo talks to himself a lot.  He wrote over 5 lines in a row  60 times!
<hggdh> no, I am not really in all day. I am usually virtual all day (unless when I am waiting for something to get done so that I can keep up with work)
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<hggdh> OK. I am confused. I tried to add a Gnome watch, and cannot -- "Also affects distribution" does not allow me to. What am I doing wrong?
<kklimonda> maybe its a project?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-16
<BUGabundo> hggdh: bug id ?
<BUGabundo> or the package is not listed on LP
<hggdh> bug 352338
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 352338 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/352338 is private
<hggdh> ah, found it. One has to click on the down-arrow of the upstream task to change it
<tdi> ok filed two bugs, i hope with time I will file better quality reports, but ubuntu-bug is nice
<BUGabundo1> I give up.. time for bed.
<nellery> Why do people subscribe to bugs in Ubuntu directly from LP rather than from ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com?
<nellery> Shouldn't people be restricted to doing this so we don't need to see a long list on every bug report?
<Hellow> Could someone please set this as wishlist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/377157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377157 in fast-user-switch-applet "support changing status in Skype" [Undecided,New]
<Elbrus> anybody know on which channel I can find Build Demaemon Maintainers?
<Elbrus> bug 2253 and bug 67544
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 2253 in fpc "fpc needs bootstrapping on buildds" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2253
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 67544 in fpc "PPC build of fpc fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67544
<caamas> hello
<caamas> I'm writing concerning the bug #377239
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377239 in ubuntu "lua 5.1 package installs libraries with wrong name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377239
<caamas> the subscriber says that the liblua package is "malformated" on ubuntu/debian because the liblua.so contains the name version
<caamas> what should I answer him ?
<caamas> and by the way do with the bug ?
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> can any one check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/377269
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377269 in transmission "CRC mismatch (computed 19d8e52c wanted b6e98258)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> it has nice attachment of a few erros
<BUGabundo> *errors
<BUGabundo> or it will once LP refresh
<BUGabundo> hey YoBoY
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon to you too
<charlie-tca> are raising bugs again?
<BUGabundo> yeo
<BUGabundo> have a list of 5 to send in
<BUGabundo> first one is in
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/377269
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377269 in transmission "CRC mismatch (computed 19d8e52c wanted b6e98258)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> now I have 2 for kernel
<BUGabundo> one for pidgin, nautilus and gvm
<charlie-tca> yay for BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> care to take a look at them?
<charlie-tca> I will look
<BUGabundo> uploading now linux logs for new bug
<charlie-tca> Doesn't CRC mismatch make things break?
<BUGabundo> next: ogasawara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377270/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377270 in linux "Call Trace:  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8025086b>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0xcb/0x120" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I don't know. that's why I'm filing bugs... I don't think it's a good idea to have that there
<BUGabundo> two down... next one
<BUGabundo> any one seeing this : May 16 03:13:25 blubug kernel: [30563.537619] gvfs-gdu-volume[31437]: segfault at 18 ip 00007fe735c312f1 sp 00007fffb2b0d220 error 4 in libgdu.so.0.0.0[7fe735c26000+22000]
<BUGabundo> one more https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/377276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377276 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume[30181]: segfault at 18" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> apw: can you take a look ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377270/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377270 in linux "Call Trace:  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8025086b>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0xcb/0x120" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: seeing anything that popsup?
<charlie-tca> Not really.
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: np... ill just keep spamming the poor devs inbox
<BUGabundo> ehe
<charlie-tca> yeah, that usually does something.
<BUGabundo> I've learned that IRC is faster to give inicial good state bugs
<BUGabundo> but I don't know each package mantainer
<charlie-tca> I know very few, myself
<BUGabundo> guess I could go and spam #-devel... LOL
<BUGabundo> but they already look at me in strange way
<BUGabundo> better stay where I'm better known
<BUGabundo> ehe
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the karmic bugs should get looked at pretty fast. I would add the karmic tag to them.
<BUGabundo> U-B should do it for me
<BUGabundo> but  always desliked tags on description
<BUGabundo> makes me keep busy updating them
<charlie-tca> When you file them, click advanced, it gives you the tags box to add a tag to
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> how do you call the nautilus pop windows?? those small for stuff like about, and file transfer?
<Kangarooo> hello I think I found bug in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#Server%20Autostart%20at%20login%20screen,%20GDM
<Kangarooo> I followed that manual and it didn't work
<nium-_> Noob Q: Using the "Partition Editor", I am deleting every partition on my USB disk. Then, the "Make USB Startup Disk" tool shows me a "Format" button, which I click. Finally, I click on "Make Startup Disk". The processes finishes, and the USB disk is STILL not bootable. Any clues? Bug? :D
<Kangarooo> I have quick synergy installed and then I folowed that link - Server Autostart at login screen, GDM    I have ubuntu as server and xubuntu as client so what else could be wrong then tutorial if at start it mentions quicksynergy and I need the end- autostarting
<Kangarooo> so is it good to put my experience and put that by what I was affected - wrong manual so doc team and programm a little different so programm project?
<charlie-tca> !usbcreator
<ubot4> Factoid 'usbcreator' not found
<BUGabundo> nium-_: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<nium-_> BUGabundo, 9.04
<nium-_> BUGabundo, 9.04, 32 bits.
<BUGabundo> some older versions of usb-creator had a few bugs
<BUGabundo> and only newer syslinux or a full dd to the usbdisk would fix it
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: guess we need to write a factoid?
<Nafallo> nium-_: not all usb sticks handles being bootable
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: might be too much for one
<nium-_> Nafallo, this is a standard Kingston flash disk. I've booted other OS'es from it before. Should work.
<BUGabundo> !learn usbcreator is Utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from Ubuntu CDs.
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hellow> lol
<BUGabundo> fixed
<BUGabundo> dropped the learn
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: AFAIK *all* usb sticks can do it!
<charlie-tca> yeah?
<charlie-tca> !usbcreator
<ubot4> Factoid 'usbcreator' not found
<BUGabundo> it just may require to use a newer syslinux
<BUGabundo> OTOH not all boards support it
<charlie-tca> Oh, gotta wait for approval now...
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: still need OPs to approve it
<nium-_> BUGabundo, I recall running into a similar issue a few months ago, while using 8.10 -- there was a workaround that involved presetting the partitions in a certain way before running the usb creator tool.. Can't seem to locate it.
<BUGabundo> nium-_: I just download the lastest syslinux and run it on safe mode
<BUGabundo> haven't got a single one that doesn't work like that
<BUGabundo> but a simple dd seems to fix most probs too
<nium-_> BUGabundo, hmm, interesting.. care to show a noob how to 'dd' his usb disk from a live ubuntu desktop?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> nium-_: open a terminal
<BUGabundo> learn which device is your usb stick
<BUGabundo> then $ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/INSERTHEREDEVICE
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - those CRC mismatch errors you see in valgrind are not really anything to worry about. I see them every time I run valgrind, and they certainly aren't application errors
<chrisccoulson> are you actually seeing any issues with transmission?
<chrisccoulson> there are no memory errors in your log that would cause a crash
<chrisccoulson> if you're seeing a crash, you should probably try and get a backtrace
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> was about to ping you
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: no, transmition was fine
<BUGabundo> but when I quited it, it backtrace a few lines
<BUGabundo> I stupidlly didn't copy it
<BUGabundo> but run valgrind on it just to be sure
<chrisccoulson> the valgrind log shows some possible small leaks, but those aren't likely to make it crash
<BUGabundo> and saw all those CRCs errors
<chrisccoulson> if it's crashing on exit, it would be good to get a backtrace. it might just be aborting for some reason
<BUGabundo> let me try to reproduce it
<BUGabundo> if I can, ill try to install dbg symbs and gdb it
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> now I only got
<BUGabundo> (transmission:9250): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance with invalid (NULL) class pointer
<BUGabundo> (transmission:9250): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handler_disconnect: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<BUGabundo> guess it was something I did while using it
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - the g_critical message would be good to debug
<BUGabundo> would it?
<BUGabundo> sure... let me get dbg symb for it
<chrisccoulson> to work out where a g_critical message comes from, you can run "G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals transmission"
<BUGabundo> any idea of what package do I need?
<chrisccoulson> this will make it abort when the g_critical occurs and the backtrace will indicate exactly where the messagfe is printed
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson:  $ gdb --args G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals transmission   ?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - transmission-dbgsym, libglib2.0-0-dbgsym and libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym would be the ones you'd most likely need
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - possibly. i sometimes run "G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals gdb" and then run "exec /usr/bin/transmission" in gdb
<BUGabundo> E: Couldn't find package transmission-dbgsym
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<BUGabundo> isn't it on ddeb.u.c ?
<chrisccoulson> you got the ddebs repository in your sources.list?
<chrisccoulson> it should be there
<BUGabundo> let me confirm it
<BUGabundo> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<chrisccoulson> ah
<BUGabundo> I have it
<chrisccoulson> transmission-gtk
<BUGabundo> eheh
<chrisccoulson> transmission-gtk-dbgsym
<chrisccoulson> my bad
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173720/
<BUGabundo> depencies hell
<BUGabundo> gotta love karmic
<chrisccoulson> he
<chrisccoulson> you've already got libglib2.0-0-dbg and libgtk2.0-0-dbg installed it seems
<BUGabundo> let me over ride it
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the other issues are
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: its KDE depencies
<nium-_> BUGabundo, wondering, how long does it usually take you to DD a 2gb flash disk? 'DD' isn't showing progress, but the lights on the disk flicker.. I suppose it's working..
<BUGabundo> stuff is still being built for a new lib
<BUGabundo> nium-_: may take a while
<nium-_> ...define 'a while'?
<BUGabundo> but not more then a few minutes
<BUGabundo> 5/8 min
<nium-_> kay.
<nium-_> BUGabundo, no way to have it display a % progress, eh?
<BUGabundo> nium-_: $ man dd
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> I never manage to get the dpkg overrides working
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: may take me a bit more to get those dbg libs
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - no hurry
<chrisccoulson> if you can get transmission to abort on that error, then just open a new bug report with the backtrace
<chrisccoulson> i'll be around here at various points this afternoon (not all the time though)
<BUGabundo> kubuntu ninjas not being very helpful...
<BUGabundo> still going around with this
 * BUGabundo tries aptitude to see if it saves the day
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo1> chrisccoulson: Use the "file" or "exec-file" command.
<BUGabundo1> never mind
<BUGabundo1> I exected it
<Locoken> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5613.0
<Locoken> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. Now my MP3's play verry fast most of the time. It does not matter what app I use to play them or what size or bitrate they were made at..Any help would be apreciated.
<BUGabundo1> Locoken: please refer to #ubuntu channel for support
<BUGabundo1> this channel is for bug triage.
<Locoken> i did the dont help
<BUGabundo1> something tells me English is not even his 3rt language
<wantey> hello.
<BUGabundo> hi wantey
<BUGabundo> how can we help
<BUGabundo> ?
<wantey> I have big truble. I have pulseaudio 0.9.15 and wine 1.1.21
<wantey> when I try listen sound in wine I have error:"err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable
<wantey> ubuntu 9.04
<wantey> And application became unavailable
<BUGabundo> wantey: support for jaunty is on #ubuntu, not here
<chrisccoulson> hey BUGabundo - you manage to debug that g_critical message in transmission?
<BUGabundo> also you are better filing a bug and let the audio team (namely dtchen) look it up
<BUGabundo> wantey: for that open a terminal and run: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> a page from Launchpad will open, and please describe your problem, ok wantey?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: nothing there!
<BUGabundo> had it running 2 h
<BUGabundo> no crashes, no error messages AFAICS
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmm. never mind then. i hate bugs that are not reproducible ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> feel free to close it
<BUGabundo> I'll open up again if I get more logs
<BUGabundo> sorry for the noise
<chrisccoulson> there is a RFC that talks about valid formats of URL's I think - does anyone know off the top of their head what the number of it is?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> google isn't helping?
<BUGabundo> or the *new* search engine?
<chrisccoulson> i found a RFC index but it's just a text file and it's not easy finding it
<chrisccoulson> there seem to be multiple RFC's with URL in the title
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i only asked because of bug 377367
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377367 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal doesn't handle colons in URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377367
<hggdh> http://www.rfc-editor.org/cgi-bin/rfcsearch.pl
<BUGabundo> ehe
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks
<hggdh> (not that it will be easier -- but all RFCs will be there) ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm fairly sure that a colon is not really a valid character in a URL (other than the one after the protocol)
<chrisccoulson> i just wanted to check
<hggdh> RFC 2396 has the syntax
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - that's the one i was after
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: AFAIK comma is not valid
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - yeah, comma's are not valid. but i was wondering if colon's were not valid too
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, better get to RFC3986 -- (Obsoletes RFC2732, RFC2396, RFC1808, Updates RFC1738, plus Errata)
<hggdh> I do not think a colon is valid, but...
<chrisccoulson> thanks hggdh. i'll check. i'm fairly certain that it's not valid, but it would be nice to reference the RFC in the bug report when i close it
<hggdh> there's RFCs, and there's Microsoft
<chrisccoulson> lol
<BUGabundo> ehehehheeheheheheh
<hggdh> OK. Time for me to go back offline... all y'all, good evening
<chrisccoulson> see ya hggdh
<hggdh> see ya, chrisccoulson , BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bye
<chrisccoulson> hey BUGabundo - i notice you're an ubuntu member now
<chrisccoulson> congrats:)
<BUGabundo> yep I am...
<BUGabundo> its good to finally manage to make it into a meeting
<BUGabundo> I kept having bad scheduled dates
<chrisccoulson> what time did you manage to make it in to a meeting?
<BUGabundo> at 9pm GMT
<chrisccoulson> that's not too bad
<BUGabundo> it started one hour before
<BUGabundo> before that I didn't even manage to attend
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to apply for motu this weekend, and i hope i can get a time similar to that
<BUGabundo> before that, it lasted so long it didn't get to my turn
<BUGabundo> good luck with the application
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<BUGabundo> I'm thinking of applying to bug control
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you should
<BUGabundo> but I'm not as good as hggdh eheh
<chrisccoulson> lol. noone is;)
<BUGabundo> nor I have all those many bugs triaged
<chrisccoulson> i have to admit, i haven't done much bug triaging recently
<BUGabundo> but I have far more external BTS accounts then hggdh ehehe
<chrisccoulson> i seem to spend all my time trying to fix tracker problems
<BUGabundo> rofl
<BUGabundo> so what catch your attention for transmission?
<chrisccoulson> i'm subscribed to the transmission bugs automatically;)
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<chrisccoulson> transmission is a good example of how packages should be maintained
<chrisccoulson> upstream are very responsive, and the package doesn't really have any delta from upstream
<BUGabundo> great
<chrisccoulson> and bugs are fixed very quickly
<BUGabundo> but its tooooo simple
<BUGabundo> I need an advanced BT client
<BUGabundo> tried deluge for a long time
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't get many bug reports for a package that is installed by default
<BUGabundo> but it sucks
<BUGabundo> full of bugs lots of deltas, even PPA isn't in sync
<chrisccoulson> i used to use deluge, but i don't need all the features really
<BUGabundo> fails to build on 64bits from time to time
<BUGabundo> and doesn't finishes downloads, even after it says its 100%
<chrisccoulson> i always thought transmission was too simple too - but then i realised that i don't actually use any of the extra features that other clients provide
<BUGabundo> so last week I got back to azureus
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i've used azureus before
<BUGabundo> I started back when I was on Wind
<BUGabundo> with version 1.x
<BUGabundo> its now on 4.x
<chrisccoulson> i think i used to use uTorrent on windows
<chrisccoulson> that was some time ago though;)
<BUGabundo> but ubuntu packs vuze/azureus very slowlly
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: I could file some wishbugs on transmission but that would change how simple it is
<BUGabundo> I need at least one: to let me choose where to put complete files, per torrent
<BUGabundo> oh and move data while incomplete
<BUGabundo> and of course QUEUE....
<BUGabundo> bahhh
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't worry too much about that. charles (the upstream developer) is very active on LP and will quickly close any he doesn't agree with
<chrisccoulson> it probably wouldn't harm to open reports for things that you think transmission should have
<BUGabundo> come on the QUEUE is a basic
<BUGabundo> ehe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be quite nice. although i don't think i download enough torrents to use a feature like that
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> simple default ftw!
<chrisccoulson> i find the transmission code somewhat confusing though :-/
<chrisccoulson> i helped fix a small bug a little while ago where it wouldn't use the correct download directory by default, and it was really difficult to find
<BUGabundo> jcastro: I like it simple too.... but not having a basic feature doesn't make it not simpler
<jcastro> *shrug*
<chrisccoulson> hey andersk. i noticed you sent bug 377367 upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377367 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal doesn't handle colons in URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377367
<chrisccoulson> upstream will close that bug report as it is invalid
<chrisccoulson> the colon is a reserved character according to RFC 3986, and the reporters URL in invalid
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: hey :) sorry for the lag i was busy :p
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> no problemo my friend
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-17
<micahg> hggdh: ping
<ethan> hi
<ethan> Anybody here
<pperera> just state your problem .. request and if anyone 'can' answer they will
<ethan> why cant i download Google Earth or Skype via Terminal?
<micahg> ethan: that's more of a support question, but here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<pace_t_zulu> hey micahg
<micahg> hi pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> how're u doing?
<micahg> ok
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: what is your launchpad username
<micahg> micahg :)
<micahg> why?
<pace_t_zulu> i googled 'micahg site:launchpad.net" and got nothing
<micahg> that would be a bug with google :)
<pace_t_zulu> you've got some great karma my friend
<pace_t_zulu> a man with answers...
<micahg> :)
<micahg> That's where I started
<micahg> and I moved into bugs
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: are you a member of bug control?
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: i don't think so
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: i think i'm just lowly BugSquad
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I need someone with triaged privs
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: sorry... i'm not it
<micahg> ok
<darizzle> if you just post it n here
<darizzle> they will deal wth it when they see it
<micahg> well I have a list of issues
<micahg> so I'll jsut wait
<Hew> micahg: What do you need?
<micahg> Hew: I'm testing something else right now
<micahg> will you be around for a little while?
<Hew> micahg: I don't know, but I suggest you post whatever you need here so anyone able can help you with it.
<Hew> micahg: It's hard to help with something we have no idea about.
<micahg> it's ok
<micahg> it can wait till morning
<micahg> I have a list of issues I was going to go over with my mentor
<Hew> ah ok
<balachmar> Hi, wan t to fix bug #370261 by specifying the mentioned flags in the makefile. Compiling with -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=0 -fno-stack-protector makes the package work. (Have verified this on my own machine) However I am not a compiling expert are there any downsides of these arguments to the compiler?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370261 in nvram-wakeup "nvram-wakeup  buffer overflow detected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370261
<balachmar> I know it is only a temporary work around, but I think it is better to have a working package instead of a broken one...
<balachmar> Especially because this is often used for htpc recording stuff. Which will now not wakeup for the next recording.
<bencrisford_> Hey balachmar! :D
<bencrisford_> this channel is mainly about bug triaging
<bencrisford_> I suggest you visit #ubuntu-motu
<bencrisford_> for some packaging advice :)
<balachmar> ooh, ok! :) Thanks
<persia> Technically, this is compilation advice rather than packaging advice, but the same forum is probably useful :)
<bencrisford_> oh :S
<bencrisford_> but compiling is kind of packaging
<bencrisford_> because packaging involves makefiles also right?  im probably wrong
<bencrisford_> but the motu will be able to help
<persia> bencrisford_, Well, it's more complicated than that, and depends on who you ask, and ... :)
<persia> But yes, the MOTU ought be able to help.
<bencrisford_> ok :)
<balachmar> already asked in motu :)
<persia> Note that sometimes discussion here gets quite technical, so it's never wrong to ask about a bug here, but if nobody responds, it can be worth asking elsewhere, just to get a different bunch of people.
<bencrisford_> ok :)
<bencrisford_> yeah
<bencrisford_> but this channel is technically about bug triaging
<bencrisford_> thats why its here
<bencrisford_> so people on here arent always expected to know
<bencrisford_> thats all i meant :)
<balachmar> no worries, I like being pointed the right way :) Glad that someone takes the time to do that.
<bencrisford_> :)
<persia> bencrisford_, Right.  Some people might, some might not.  There's a diverse mix of people here :)
<persia> bencrisford_, And pointing to #ubuntu-motu was definitely the right advice: I'm just noting that, depending on relative channel traffic, etc. sometimes this isn't a bad place for some discussions.
<bencrisford_> im not disputing that people on here would know
<bencrisford_> im just saying that people wouldnt be expected to
<bencrisford_> well not all people
<bencrisford_> because this is the triaging chat :)
<persia> And I completely agree :)
<bencrisford_> :)
<bencrisford_> persia: dont suppose you have a minute to review my bug-control application?
<bencrisford_> i sent it about a week ago, i have two responses -  1 indifferent and 1 positive
<bencrisford_> it'd be great if you could give me your opinion :)
<persia> bencrisford_, My apologies, but I've not been following your work closely.  Based solely on your application, I'd have to send an indifferent response, and I suspect it would be better to give you feedback directly, rather than through the application.
<bencrisford_> ok
<persia> The work you've done is largely positive, and has benefited at least those bugs.
<persia> A couple areas in which I think you could improve:
<bencrisford_> ive learnt alot since i submitted my application
<persia> 1) Searching for more similar bugs when finding an issue
<persia> for example: the bluez bug is related to a complex set of issues, and isn't hardware specific, etc.
<bencrisford_> k...
<persia> There's already a bug about the gnome-user-share thing (being chased by Baptiste Mile-Mathias), to which I suspect that's a dupe, but being sure would require working with the submitter more.
<persia> 2) being more careful about slang
<bencrisford_> :S
<bencrisford_> oh?
<persia> In a few bugs, I see words with which I'm not overly familiar, although I can deduce the meaning in context.  As many users (and developers) of Ubuntu only have English as a second, third, or even fourth language, it's especially important to be careful.
<bencrisford_> i am very careful about slang
<bencrisford_> but i often use complex words
<bencrisford_> such as wherefore, and furthermore
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/+bug/374062/comments/1 was the one that caught my ele especially.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374062 in kompozer "Can't edit while search dialog is open" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<persia> s/ele/eye/
<bencrisford_> ah
<bencrisford_> ill try not to use 'brill' again :)
<bencrisford_> but as i said; i learnt alot in the last week
<persia> And lastly, trying to look for alternate workarounds.  There's a heap of known bugs that aren't easily solved (like the Broadcomm chipset stuff).
<persia> Many of these are documented in forums, etc.
<persia> While often the developers can determine the cause of a bug from the hardware data, etc., if it can be narrowed by trying a couple things, that can help verify it's part of something else.
<persia> (I guess this is part of #1 above, really).
<bencrisford_> yeah
<persia> But like I said at the beginning, you're definitely making the bugs show progress.
<persia> It might be just that the 5 bugs you selected are no longer your best, or similar.
<persia> If you don't get enough positive responses in another week or two, I'd suggest following up to the thread with an update: "I've learned a lot more about bug triage in the past few weeks, and I'd like to submit these 5 (different) candidates to demonstrate that and renew my application" or some such.
<balachmar> aah, I thought bencrisford_ had written a computer application to help with bugs... But it is an application to join bug-control :)
<bencrisford_> :) :P :)
<bencrisford_> persia: i have many more than 5 new ones at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bencrisford
<bencrisford_> if you want to see my latest work
<bencrisford_> its all there :)
<persia> bencrisford_, Hrm.  I'm not familiar enough with current approval processes for bug-control to know if I'm supposed to consider that, unless I've been working with you directly.
<bencrisford_> you have been :) all this morning :P
<persia> You might ask someone more actively involved in bug-control.
<bencrisford_> ok
<persia> Well, yeah, but no on bugs :)
<persia> s/no/not/
<persia> (and I'm trying to do something else, so not paying enough attention, except when I was reading your application)
<bencrisford_> ok
<blueyed> Can somebody confirm bug 377395? Or help me to fix it? :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377395 in udev "Karmic: encrypted root device (RAID+cryptsetup+LVM) gets not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377395
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to get in touch with hew
<BUGabundo> anybody seen him?
<BUGabundo> trying to decide what to do with bug 342751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342751 in wammu "Wammu crash" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342751
<chrisccoulson> anyone know where /etc/init.d/alsasound comes from, and whether it's likely to be from a third party package?
<BUGabundo> running dkpg -S...
<chrisccoulson> it's not on my system
<BUGabundo> taking a while on mine
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -S  /etc/init.d/alsasound
<BUGabundo> dpkg: /etc/init.d/alsasound not found.
<chrisccoulson> someone reported a bug about a really slow boot, and their bootchart shows that the boot hangs on running S08alsasound, but that doesn't exist on my system
<BUGabundo> yeah ask for a dpkg -L
<BUGabundo> and see if you find the origen
<bencrisford__> i dont have alsa
<bencrisford__> i use pulseaudio
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'll do that
<andol> Should these kinds of build errors be reported as bugs, or are there sufficient alarms in place for the right people to notice them anyway?
<andol> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lablgl/1.04-2/
<charlie-tca> Doesn't exist in 8.04, either. and a package search doesn't find it using https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=alsasound
<BUGabundo> the name is not strange to me though
 * charlie-tca wonders what version of Ubuntu that is?
<charlie-tca> No, but if alsasound is 7.10, it won't show up anymore
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, BUGabundo - thanks. i commented on the bug report to try and find out where the file comes from.
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: / BUGabundo: alsasound is shipped in upstream alsa-driver
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: / BUGabundo: we do not ship it in either Debian or Ubuntu
<Vittorio> hi
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: / BUGabundo: we have a separate script (Debian ships it in /usr/sbin/alsa; Ubuntu ships it in /sbin/alsa)
<Vittorio> can any1help me fix my soundcard ?
<dtchen> bencrisford__: you have alsa as well as pulseaudio.
<dtchen> charlie-tca: ^ regarding upstream alsa-driver
<Vittorio> yes
<bencrisford__> dtchen: yeah i said wrong thing
<bencrisford__> what i meant was
<bencrisford__> i use esound
<bencrisford__> :)
<Vittorio> lol
<Vittorio> my soundcard is dead
<bencrisford__> lol
<Vittorio> i am searching for a solution over 3 days now
<bencrisford__> :(
<charlie-tca> dtchen: but alsasound won't show up in package searches?
<dtchen> Vittorio: this really isn't a support channel per se. please use #ubuntu or #ubuntu-audio-help
 * bencrisford__ hugs vittorio
<dtchen> charlie-tca: it won't, because we don't install it.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<dtchen> any bugs that reference alsasound need to be invalidated
<chrisccoulson> dtchen - thanks. so the user with the slow boot has probably installed the upstream alsa driver?
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: yes, and forgotten to rm /etc/init.d/alsasound
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: however, i have not read the bug report (which one? no backscroll here)
<chrisccoulson> ah, 1 second
<chrisccoulson> it's bug 376375
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376375 in ubuntu "Ubuntu takes long to boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376375
<chrisccoulson> you can't see S08alsasound on the graphical bootchart, but you can see it if you look in the tar file attached to the bug report
<dtchen> hmm? it's in the graphical bootchart, too
<chrisccoulson> i probably need to zoom in further ;)
<dtchen> (& triaged)
<VilasBoas1> dtchen: o meu ubuntu 9.04 não dá som podes me ajudar?
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: english please
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: ping. can you help VilasBoas1 debug his audio prob?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: if there's an existing bug report, perhaps
<VilasBoas1> dtchen: Hy my ubuntu 9.04 i386 doesn't make sond can you help me?
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: still no bug.. I'll ask it
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: please open a terminal, and run : ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo1> then paste here the bug report link, ok?
<VilasBoas1> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174466/
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: the LP link
<BUGabundo1> not a pastebin
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<BUGabundo1> I got a apport bug
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> IOError: [Errno 2] Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente: '/proc/asound/cards'
<BUGabundo1> I actually like this
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: guess we need to do this the old way
<dtchen> i'm guessing that's akin to "No such file or directory"?
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> my .pt is nonexistent
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: yep
<dtchen> sigh, i had better fix the apport hook
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<VilasBoas1> BUGabundo1: i can't find the lp link
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: wait. you found another bug
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<VilasBoas1> Ä© reported but i can't find the link
<BUGabundo1> then chmod it : $ chmod a+x alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: it never run... it failed with that error
<VilasBoas1> BUGabundo1: o you want to run this script? [y/n] : read: 365: Illegal option -e
<VilasBoas1> ?????????
<dtchen> VilasBoas1: you need to use bash
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: after chmod, on a terminal run:
<BUGabundo1> . /alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo1>  ./alsa-info.sh
<VilasBoas1> Do you want to run this script? [y/n] : y
<VilasBoas1> cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<VilasBoas1> grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<VilasBoas1> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<VilasBoas1> cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
<dtchen> lovely. we'll do it manually, then.
<BUGabundo1> now I know why you have no sound
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<dtchen> lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: for long outpus use pastebin
<VilasBoas1> BUGabundo1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174471/
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas1: not me... dtchen
<VilasBoas1> ok
<dtchen> err
<BUGabundo1> at least there's a link for the script
<VilasBoas1> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174471/ can you please help me
<dtchen> there are no sound modules at all
<BUGabundo1> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2d9715abd8bf76140715821ef3040414695ae66b
<dtchen> sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: / VilasBoas1: this is more suited for #ubuntu or #ubuntu-audio-help
<VilasBoas1> dtchen: tanks
<BUGabundo1> yeah dtchen.... lets meet on #ubuntu-audio-help
<VilasBoas> dtchen: sorry after reinstalling the linux generic my ATI grafic crached
<VilasBoas> i will need to reinstall everything
<VilasBoas> dtchen: thanks for your help ;)
<dtchen> mmkay
<BUGabundo1> VilasBoas: go to #ubuntu-audio-help
<vocx> Anybody noticed bug 354995
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354995 in brasero "Brasero Checksum Error" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354995
<vocx> If I recall correctly the package was updated, but it throws those errors. I guess it doesn't provide much confidence when it errors.
<YoBoY> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-17
<hihihi100> hi
<hihihi100> GEM leak bug
<hihihi100> who can help me?
<hihihi100> 1.4 GLX version
<yofel_> hihihi100: what does glxinfo | grep "GLX\ version"    give you?
<hihihi100> 1.4 i believe, but let me do it again
<yofel> if you have an up-to-date stable release you shouldn't get 1.4
<hihihi100> yup, 1.4
<hihihi100> so what do I have to do to downgrade to 1.2?
<yofel> hihihi100: actually... what graphics driver?
<hihihi100> NVIDIA GeForce G 105M, Card type: PCI-E 8x, 512 MB, 169 MHz
<hihihi100> drivers.. 195 I believe
<yofel> driver... not card
<hihihi100> k, srry
<yofel> ok, glx 1.4 then
<yofel> and nvidia doesn't use gem, so you're not affected by the bug
<hihihi100> 195.36.24
<yofel> if you have a memory leak then that's a different bug
<hihihi100> crap
<hihihi100> nvidia doesnt use gem... ill keep that in mind
<yofel> sec
<yofel> hihihi100: see here for nvidia issues: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<hihihi100> one question, since u seem to know about this: the first lines of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak read: Intel will always be affected since DRI2 is used with and without KMS, ATI uses DRI1 without KMS.
<hihihi100> my laptop has an Intel centrino inside..
<hihihi100> how does that affect me?
<yofel> intel as in.. intel graphics card, the cpu is completely unrelated here
<hihihi100> k, I didnt know I could be this dumb..
<hihihi100> thx
<yofel> np
<hihihi100> thax for the lin, ill give it a try
<hihihi100> link
<hihihi100> can u also help me with an IBUS problem I have?
<yofel> this channel really is for handling bug reports, support is in #ubuntu (or #kubuntu, etc.)
<hihihi100> In the combo box, I can see the installed languages, and change the inupt method, but there is no way I can see the icons that are supossed to be on the left
<hihihi100> k, im a noob
<yofel> and I don't know anything about ibus anyway, so ask there please
<zus> ddecator, hey there
<kermiac> bdmurray, ogasawara or jcastro I got an email today saying that my bugcontrol membership will expire in 7 days. Can one of you please renew it?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~kermiac
<enrry> hi all
<enrry> anybody there?
<enrry> I experience a systematic crash in lucid installation, probably related to keyboard. Where can I post information or get help? Thank you
<BUGabundo_remote> no Pony just Tuna. morning!
<BUGabundo_remote> this must be one of the funniest bugs I've ever reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/581608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581608 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "two clock applets with diff minutes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<enrry> hi guys
<BUGabundo_remote> hey enrry
<enrry> I experience a systematic crash in lucid installation, probably related to keyboard. Where can I post information or get help? Thank you
<enrry> I can't workaround that
<BUGabundo_remote> enrry: bugs are filled at launchpad
<BUGabundo_remote> !bugs > enrry
<ubot4> enrry, please see my private message
<enrry> I can't track that because in that case it is impossible to run bug reporting tool
<BUGabundo_remote> even from a recovery console?
<BUGabundo_remote> or alternate installer
<enrry> the system crashes during installation
<enrry> you have to shut down manually
<enrry> :)
<BUGabundo_remote>  alternate installer?
<enrry> I could try, but with older versions I had no problems
<enrry> keyboard freezes as you press a key
<enrry> only with lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> beats me
<BUGabundo_remote> not an expert on that
<BUGabundo_remote> what GPU?
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, the bug you opened is not a bug and on the wrong component
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, you might want open the "1 minute off" for the buggy clock
<enrry> GPU?
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: there's one already?
<BUGabundo_remote> enrry: graphics card
<enrry> ATI, it has already given problems with last 2 or 3 versions
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, I don't know, I don't know of anybody crackful enough to run maverick yet ;-)
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, the double clock is probably because you installed unity and the indicator clock
<BUGabundo_remote> there are a bunch of us in +1 :D
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, and still kept the GNOME applet in your config
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: ohhh right
<BUGabundo_remote> makes sense
<seb128> it's an user config error
<BUGabundo_remote> but the diff time is what worries me the most
<seb128> well look at which one is wrong and open a bug against it
<BUGabundo_remote> its a clock....
<BUGabundo_remote> I have no idea which one is correct
 * BUGabundo_remote goes running ntp
<seb128> well the GNOME one has the calendar
<seb128> ?
<seb128> you don't have a watch?
<seb128> or you don't know how to look at the time on your computer our of the applet?
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: the prob is not me looking at a clock
<BUGabundo_remote> the bug here is having two applets showing the same thing at diff times
<seb128> open a command line, look the time there, compare to clock and bug the one which is wrong
<seb128> it's only a display issue in one of those, I would guess the indicator one
<seb128> since it's not likely that the one we use by default for several cycle is buggy, we would have notice
<BUGabundo_remote> $ date
<BUGabundo_remote> Mon May 17 09:36:33 WEST 2010
<BUGabundo_remote> according to date, the 'old' clock is correct
<BUGabundo_remote> and the unity one is not
<seb128> ok, so open a bug against that indicator
<seb128> we should stop people to file bugs against indicator-applet too
<seb128> that's only a container for actual indicator-*
<BUGabundo_remote> !info indicator-datetime
<ubot4> BUGabundo_remote: Package indicator-datetime does not exist in lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> humm ok found the unity ppa package
<BUGabundo_remote> reasingning
<seb128> bah
<seb128> close the ubuntu task, that's not even an ubuntu component
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> its not 'yet'
<BUGabundo_remote> man changing projects is hard
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, it will probably not be in the current version either
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: can you check https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/581608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581608 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "two clock applets with diff minutes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Invalid]
<BUGabundo_remote> ohhh didie triaged it
<BUGabundo_remote> bad LP for not auto refreshing the page while changign projects :P
<bbordwell> I believe this bug is ready to be marked as triaged, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-libnotify/+bug/574933
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574933 in pidgin-libnotify (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Tapping on the libnotify box several times causes a segmentation fault (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<enrry> hi all!
<enrry> goodbye all!
<arand> I think I've found the fix for Bug #519541 should it be pushed to Maverick first? Or is that unecessary if Maverick is going to have 2.8.4 anyways?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519541 in abiword (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Abiword 2.8.1 freezes with document lost when help is clicked or F1 is pressed (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 68)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519541
<micahg> arand: if the fix hasn't landed in maverick yet, it should be pushed there first
<micahg> arand: has it already landed upstream?
<arand> micahg: Yea, I cherrypicked from svn
<micahg> arand: k, so you should make a DEP-3 patch for it  and then a debdiff for maverick and lucid-proposed.  you'll also need to add the test case if it's not there per the SRU process
<arand> micahg: DEP-3?
<micahg> arand: it described the headers in the patch
<micahg> !dep-3
<ubot4> Factoid 'dep-3' not found
<micahg> arand: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<micahg> arand: there's a sample for cherry-picked from upstream
<arand> micahg: Ok, I'll check it out, cheers.
<zaran_> Hi, I have a question
<arand> Would this be a good DEP-3 http://pastebin.com/Ackvde3u (For https://launchpad.net/bugs/519541)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519541 in abiword (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "Abiword 2.8.1 freezes with document lost when help is clicked or F1 is pressed (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 68)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<zaran_> I'm working on a bug that seems to have come up after an update to Lucid; the user had some packages (Eclipse) installed in a non-standard way and now it is causing openjdk to crash.  I cannot recreate the bug despite getting more information from the reporter.  What's the next step?
<ogasawara> kermiac: I've extended your bugcontrol membership for another year.  Thanks for the help!
<kermiac> thanks ogasawara :)
<micahg> arand: you need to put where the patch came from
<arand> micahg: Done: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48605446/abiword-libxml2-xmlCleanupParser-is-harmful.patch  (Although, according to the page you linked, it is optional is Author is defined)
<micahg> arand: author is, but I don't think origin is
<arand> "Origin (required except if Author is present)"
<micahg> arand: looks good to me, is that the same patch that was applied upstream
<micahg> arand: as I understand it, origin can be omitted if one is the original author
<arand> micahg: Well, I copied it from the bugzilla source, the only diff is that the SVN specifies deifferent commits.
<micahg> arand: what do you mean?
<arand> micahg: just that in "--- src/af/util/xp/ut_xml_libxml2.cpp   (revision 28764)" the (revision *) fields are different between the bugzilla original, and the svn extract, I assume that doesn't matter at all though.
<micahg> arand: I think that's fine if that's the only difference
<micahg> arand: actually, #ubuntu-motu is probably a better place to ask about SRUs and patches
<micahg> arand: I'll be back in a few minutes if you need anything els
<micahg> e
<arand> micahg: Okay, cheers for the help :)
<nigelb> ddecator: hey, ping
<ddecator> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> I'm looking for folks interested in writing apport hooks
<nigelb> are you interested?
 * BUGabundo_remote seats back and watchs the pingpong game
<ddecator> i've never done it. how hard is it to write one?
<nigelb> I can give you all the docs + live help when you get stuck
<nigelb> its easy, its python
 * nigelb didn't know either when he started
<ddecator> sure. i'm still just starting out with python, but if there are docs and live help then it'd be a good learning experience :)
<nigelb> I'd like to expand the list of folks who know how to write apport hooks :)
<ddecator> sounds good to me. it'll be a good skill to have
<ddecator> nigelb: btw, i still plan to help with patch review, but it realistically won't happen until after i'm out of school (in about a month)
<nigelb> ddecator: no problem, take your time :)
<nigelb> ddecator: you can start off with nautilius, open a bug, set importance wishlist and say 'apport hook for nautilius'
 * nigelb needs to write a wiki about how to go about it
<ddecator> nigelb: do you have a link for the docs?
<nigelb> ddecator: hold on, its a bundle ;)
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo#Package%20Hooks
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0909/ApportPkgHooks
<zus> hello everyone
<zus> ddecator, you around?
<ddecator> zus: atm yes
<ddecator> nigelb: just those 2?
<nigelb> ddecator: hold on, my power situation isn't really stable
<ddecator> nigelb: np, just want to make sure i bookmark all of them :)
<nigelb> oh, grr, can't find it
<nigelb> the best doc is already in your ststem
<nigelb> ddecator: run 'pydoc apport.hookutils' on terminal, should give you best docs ;)
<nigelb> im pretty sure your running on caffeine right now, if you want we can talk a bit earlier tomorrow on how to get started :)
<ddecator> nigelb: thanks. it's morning for me, but i'm busy the next two days with stuff for school, so maybe later this week?
<nigelb> sure :)
<nigelb> you've uploaded a fix to any bug yet?
<nigelb> if not, you can get started with this one ;)
<ddecator> can't say i have at this point
<nigelb> ddecator: well, then this will be you first bug fix.  I'll open a bug for nautilius and assign to you
<ddecator> haha, i was going to do that after reading the docs, but sure, go ahead
<nigelb> ddecator: you're in luck, there is already a hook, you just need to add stuff
<ddecator> i'm guessing that's easier? haha
<nigelb> yep, only one line of code to add
<nigelb> if there is some sort of sensitive stuff in that, its lots of lines of code though :D
<nigelb> you'll have to scrubb data
<nigelb> ooh, I like this new warning
<nigelb> Draycen DeCator (ddecator: 3255) [bugsquad] [ubuntu-bugcontrol]  did not previously have any assigned bugs in Ubuntu.
<nigelb> If this bug was assigned by mistake, you may change the assignment.
<nigelb> very shiny new feature of LP I suppose :)
<nigelb> ddecator: bug 581812
<ddecator> heh, well that makes me look like a noob :p
<ddecator> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> ddecator: yeah, we'll change that soon enough
 * nigelb look for next target, kermiac 
<nigelb> *looks
<ddecator> not sure he's around right now, haha
<ddecator> we'll drag him into it
<nigelb> he's probably asleep, but tomorrow morning :D
<nigelb> yes, he needs a bit of dragging ;)
<nigelb> ddecator: I'll write up how I write hooks so you can sue the same process, a little bit of play with symbolic links ;)
<nigelb> s/sue/use gasp!
<ddecator> nigelb: haha, thanks, i'd appreciate it. i'll start reading the docs tonight
<nigelb> awesome, thanks for helping out ;)
<ddecator> no problem :)
<A-R-R> What does 'heat' pertain to for a bug?
<arand> http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
<A-R-R> I read about bug triaging and am practicing on some bugs before I apply for membership in the Bug Squad. When do I subscribe the Ubuntu-desktop-bugs team? or am I allowed to?
<duncan> New issue: I've lost the 'me menu', anyone know of a bug report I should look at?
<qense> duncan: Lost as in gone from the panel?
<qense> duncan: Can't you add the applet back to the panel?
<duncan> I can't find it in the 'add' menu. what's it called?
<qense> duncan: Indicator applet session
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  I've got a quick question, if someone could guide me in the right direction. I'm getting more and more interested in Ubuntu, and using it for more things all the time. I just noticed the "bug squad" and I'm thinking it would be enjoyable to help out, as well as learn more about Ubuntu in the process.  I'm no programmer, but I am a Network Admin (windows based, of course) so I wouldn't be looking at these bugs from a completely new perspe
<duncan> Thanks, how is anyone supposed to know that's what it's called?
<jjesse> Cajun_Lan_Man have you looked at the bugsquad wiki page or the bugsquad documentaiton on helping w/ bugs?
<jjesse> the links are in the topic of the channel
<jjesse> btw i come from a windows admin background as well
<duncan> Cajun_Lan_Man, you could just start by finding bugs with the status 'new' and seeing if you can reproduce them.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jjesse: I have.  I was just wanting to get an actual persons perspective first.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> duncan: That is exactly where I was thinking about starting off.
<jjesse> Cajun_Lan_Man: thanks for helping out :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I've already got a launch pad login, as I try to submit a hardware test report on each new computer I run Ubuntu on.  (Trying to help where I can)
<jjesse> nice
<qense> duncan: Because the session applet thing is part of the MeMenu. :)
<qense> And you should just know it, of course.
<jonathank89> I've found this weird bug and I'd like to report it or found out if it's already been reported...could someone give me a hand?
<duncan> Cajun_Lan_Man, great, I've heard a few times that the biggest issue is finding the real bugs and closing the non-bugs.
<duncan> jonathank89, what's the issue?
<jonathank89> It's better described in a screenshot
<jonathank89> can i post a link here?
<jbicha> qense: more precisely, the "MeMenu" is one of the indicator applets :-)
<duncan> Any idea why I could have lost the 'Indicator Applet Session'?
<jonathank89> duncan, can I post a screenshot link here?
<duncan> links, yes
<jonathank89> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/451161/Screenshot.png
<jonathank89> you'll notice in the top right the problem
<jbicha> jonathank89: yeah I've had that same problem too but didn't know how to report it
<jbicha> I think you can try killall gnome-panel to refresh the panel
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'll sign up and try to help out with confirming bugs.  Thanks guys.
<duncan> thanks all, bye
<hggdh> jbicha: I apologise if I sounded harsh
<charlie-tca> Isn't that a double me-menu?
<jonathank89> charlie-tca: sort off, but only one works...
<Cajun_Lan_Man> btw, I'm not sure if it's the same issue, but I just recently installed ubuntu on a Thinkpad (the model escapes me at the moment) and I noticed that my user name cut off my me-menu, like it was overlapping.
<charlie-tca> But you could report it against the indicator-applet
<jonathank89> charlie-tca: what about in the bottom left
<jonathank89> charlie-tca: you'll notice the white bar next to the desktop icon.
<jbicha> hggdh: my feelings weren't hurt, I'm just going to focus on triaging more bugs this week to get more experience
<hggdh> jbicha: did my email clarify what we look for, or did I just made things more confusing?
<charlie-tca> jonathank89: don't know that one. It looks like an applet was installed, but only expands when something is done. If you right click on the white bar, does it tell you anything?
<jonathank89> charlie-tca: the weird thing is the little white bar thing disappears after a while and in regard to the indicator-applets being messed up, that only happens sometimes it's weird...
<charlie-tca> yeah, that is
<jbicha> hggdh: your email was helpful, I tend to be too concise so I need to use more words to explain what I'm doing, but I also think that since I have to look hard to find 5-10 good examples
<jbicha> of bug triaging, I ought to do more to strengthen my application
<hggdh> your case is borderline -- we (meaning some of us) have been seeing your work here. I just used the moment in time to try to explain it more
<hggdh> I would personally expect you to be accepted
<jbicha> hggdh: so should I triage my own bugs or not?
<hggdh> jbicha: no, we should never triage our own bugs. Our prejudices would be too strong
<jbicha> yeah, I thought it was good to at least have someone else confirm
<jbicha> hggdh: and is acceptance to bug-control decided just on the mailing list or is there an actual meeting too?
<hggdh> jbicha: you need two positive votes (and, ideally, no negative ones ;-) then the bugmeister decides
<hggdh> there is no requirement for a meeting
<hggdh> jbicha: so I was just giving my view, not casting in iron the decision
<jbicha> hggdh: right, and I still got a half of a positive vote so it's not too bad :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<ddecator> nigelb: ping
<jonathank89> okay I think I've tracked down what the problem package could be, I think it's the gnome-panel (see bug screenshot: http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll235/ChaosTheory5789/bug.png)
<jonathank89> for the record i'm just trying to figure out what package to report the bug under...
<ddecator> jonathank89: i think i know a report for that, let me find it a sec
<jonathank89> ddecator: great!
<ddecator> bug 439448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 85) (dups: 31) (heat: 666)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<ddecator> jonathank89: take a look at that one ^
<jonathank89> ddecator: i think that's it, thanks!
<ddecator> jonathank89: no problem :)
<jonathank89> ddecator: however notice the date on it, 2009-09-30
<ddecator> jonathank89: yes, but look at the recent comments. still in lucid (unfortunately)
<jonathank89> ddecator: it's a gnome problem so i'm not sure the ubuntu guys are going to fix it...
<ddecator> jonathank89: it's reported upstream though, so the gnome devs know about our report and can access it, so hopefully they'll fix it
<ddecator> it certainly affects enough people to warrant attention...
<jonathank89> ddecator: hopefully, it bugs that hell out of me!
<jonathank89> ddecator: thank for the help. bye all
<ddecator> cya jonathank89
<chilicuil> Hi, sry if the question is somekind noob, can I use quilt/cdbs to generate a patch from /debian/* ?, or should I use a simple debdiff?
<hggdh> chilicuil: you can use quilt to *create* a patch in ./debian
<hggdh> chilicuil: if you are patching an upstream source, then the patch should live in ./debian/patches, not in the upstream source
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, can I borrow you for a minute?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> for you I have 1min and 5 sec :D
<cwillu_at_work> only that long?
<cwillu_at_work> I'm tired, and have a really really complicated piece of code to write for work, and I'm in no way competent to do that at this moment due to "I'm tired".  So.  I've decided that in the interests of "Looking Busy", I'm going to report bugs to you, and report patches to you, and you get to take all the credit, as long as they move in the right direction :)
<cwillu_at_work> basically, I'm in the mood for mindless following of instructions of how to report patches that I've already written and used :p
<BUGabundo> not sure I can handle that right now...i can't even read what I type
<cwillu_at_work> hmm :/
<BUGabundo> but shoot... ill see what I can do
<cwillu_at_work> compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<BUGabundo> ehe
<cwillu_at_work> the snapping plug-in is broken, in that it causes excess dragging on the other dimension when it's snapping/resisting on the other axis
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8.4-0ubuntu3
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., if you drag a window across the top of the screen, it moves far slower across the top than it should
<BUGabundo> moves fine here
<cwillu_at_work> do you have mouse acceleration?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<cwillu_at_work> it's far more noticable on slower machines and machines with high pointer acceleration
<cwillu_at_work> this occurs because it needlessly warps the mouse pointer in addition to warping the window
<BUGabundo> its at ~60%
<cwillu_at_work> so it 'fights' your motion
<cwillu_at_work> if you comment out the mouse warping line (which I have a patch for), the motion becomes silky smooth
<cwillu_at_work> oh, top of the screen is a bad example if you're also dragging with the titlebar instead of alt-dragging, because the constrain-y uses different code
<cwillu_at_work> try alt-dragging a window across the top (such that you could move that window above the top of the screen)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<cwillu_at_work> :)
<BUGabundo> jhummm still very fast
<cwillu_at_work> try a bigger window :p
<cwillu_at_work> the place where it really kills me is dragging a fullscreen window from one monitor to another
<cwillu_at_work> but it's noticable (as you've noticed :p) in many situations
<BUGabundo> well if I use a maximize wind, it tries to snap, instead of moving
<cwillu_at_work> er, a maximized by-hand window
<cwillu_at_work> think a big xterm
<BUGabundo> did it now
<BUGabundo> it gets suck with the mouse in the corner
<BUGabundo> will not drag across desktops
<cwillu_at_work> if you drag faster you should be able to force it past
<cwillu_at_work> if you drag slow enough with edge-attraction on, you can't actually make any progress
<BUGabundo> no matter how fast I go
<cwillu_at_work> your computer is too fast then :p
<BUGabundo> if its stuck at the corner, it will not move
<BUGabundo> if it's a few px down, it works
<micahg> any gcc experts in here?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, aptitude build-dep compiz-fusion-plugins-main; apt-get source compiz-fusion-plugins-main; cd compiz-fusion<tab>/debian/patches; wget http://cwillu.com/files/fix-snapping-plugin.patch; cd ../..; dpkg-buildpackage; dpkg -i compiz-fusion-plugins-main*.deb; restart compiz, and test :)
<BUGabundo> not tonight
<BUGabundo> busy :/
<cwillu_at_work> my minute and 5 seconds is up? :p
<cwillu_at_work> didn't realize that was clock time and not user time
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> not that
<BUGabundo> I really can't reboot
<BUGabundo> and restart compiz is prob the most scaring thing I hate doing
<BUGabundo> it tends to never start again
<cwillu_at_work> in theory you can just disable and re-enable the plugin
<cwillu_at_work> but being c plugins, it has the potential to knock compiz over
<cwillu_at_work> granted that all the patch does is comment out a call to warp_pointer
<ddecator> anyone know off-hand what package contains notify-send?
<yofel> libnotify-bin
<yofel> (powered by apt-file :P)
<ddecator> yofel: thanks, mind testing something for me real quick?
<yofel> sure
<ddecator> yofel: great. if you have a video on your system, use totem to play it. while it's playing, try using notify-send from the terminal so create a notification. then pause the video and try again
<ddecator> s/so/to
<yofel> works fine (I use KDE though)
<yofel> libnotify should work the same I think
<ddecator> ah, anyone using gnome that can test this for me real quick? (not sure if it's just my system)
<ddecator> just in case...if totem is playing any video, then notify-send doesn't work for me at all. works if i pause
<ddecator> not sure if it's a bug i should report or if my system is just screwy
<MrKanister> ddecator: I can confirm the issue, but no only for videos
<ddecator> MrKanister: great, thanks :)
<MrKanister> ddecator: np
<yofel> notify-osd issue then I guess (or whatever else snatches the notification away)
<ddecator> that's what i'm not sure of. i can only reproduce it when playing video (or i guess audio as well) with totem. no issues with vlc
<ddecator> not sure if it's something totem does, or a notify-osd issue
<yofel> maybe there's some cool(?) don't-disturb-while-playing-video feature in gnome...
<ddecator> that could be. it's not fullscreen though. let me check totem's settings to see if anything like that is in there
<ddecator> hm, not seeing anything in totem's preferances or gconf
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-18
<atrus> yofel: hrm. i seem to get that issue too.
<atrus> erm, maybe not.
<atrus> i don't normally use notify-osd at all, and now i seem to have just flooded it with notifications, so it's not working well any more :)
<atrus> ddecator / yofel: yeah, it seems to give me that behavior. try running /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd in a terminal, and watch its output when it happens, and report a bug with those contents?
<ddecator> atrus: i already filed a bug, but i'll try running that and seeing what results. thanks :)
<atrus> ddecator: can i get the url? i'm curious about following up with it :)
<atrus> it seems to say something about the screensaver, but again, i don't normally use notify-osd, so i don't know what it might be doing.
<ddecator> bug 581991 | atrus
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581991 in totem (Ubuntu) "Notifications are suppressed when Totem is playing media (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581991
<ddecator> huh, you're right, it does mention the screensave, even though i don't have the screensaver option checked in the prefarances. thanks, i'll add it to the report
<atrus> yeah, seems slightly goofy to me :)
<BUGabundo_Bones> guud nite
<ddecator> cya BUGabundo_Bones
<chotchki> hey everyone, quick question, if i have a confirmed bug (sorta example #581134) and its a wishlist item for the ubuntu developement team, how should i indicate that status?
<chotchki> (the example im going to send upstream but im curious about the ubuntu procedure)
<micahg> chotchki: ask someone here to flag as wishlist
<chotchki> cool thx
<micahg> chotchki: s/flag/set importance to/
<chotchki> could someone set the following bugs to wishlist importance? 581452, 581995
<hggdh> bug 581452
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581452 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Categorize search results (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581452
<hggdh> bug 581995
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581995 in dash (Ubuntu) "set -h not supported (affects: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581995
<kermiac> nigelb: pong!
<ddecator> kermiac: he's at work. i think he just wanted to ask if you're interested in learning how to write apport hooks
<kermiac> ddecator: thanks mate, I'm still at work too. I'll try to catch him later :)
<iflema> Hello to all... got a packaging request here for an app called juxta. not in Ubuntu or Debian and not in progress or requested. The thing is... URLs and license info(s) are in the bug description... do I add this info as a comment or just set the 'needs-packaging' tag and request a switch to triaged?
<iflema> bug 581987
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581987 in ubuntu "needs packaging: juxta (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581987
<bbordwell> I feel that this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of medium, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/582045
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 582045 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Totem quits unexpectedly when doing a double search in the Youtube plugin (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * ddecator looks
<ddecator> hm, i wonder if apport would create a crash report with extra info it you enable it and reproduce the crash
<bbordwell> ddecator, I already attached a backtrace
<ddecator> bbordwell: right, but idk if a crash report would have any extra information, not sure what hooks totem has
<ddecator> ok, doesn't look like it has crash-specific hooks
<ddecator> bbordwell: i think you or the reporter should still run apport-collect so there is system information on there, along with a few extra logs. i'm not sure if the backtrace alone is enough for the devs to know what the issue is and how to fix it. maybe have someone more experienced with gnome apps look at it, but at this point i'm not comfortable marking it triaged
<bbordwell> ddecator, alright I will run apport-collect in a while, as well as get an Strace
<ddecator> bbordwell: it might be easier to generate a crash report
<bbordwell> ddecator, I will look into it.
<ddecator> bbordwell: if you get a crash report, it'd just file a new bug, so you can mark the current bug as a dupe of the crash bug and then remove the upstream link on the original report and add it to the new crash report (with a note for the reporter so they know what's going on obviously) like i said, might not grab much extra information, but it should give more clues as to what caused the crash
<bbordwell> ddecator, okay thats for the advise
<bbordwell> s/thats/thanks
<ddecator> bbordwell: no problem. also, it's usually good to leave a link to the LP report on the upstream report if you have to create a new one since it won't be added right away by the link :)
<bbordwell> ddecator, Note apport does not trap SIGABRT signals
<bbordwell> backtrace shows a SIGABRT
<ddecator> does it? i didn't read through the whole thing in detail, haha
<bbordwell> ddecator, haha well I was accidentaly a step ahead of you then :) that note links to a wiki telling you how to get a backtrace...
<ddecator> oh, and there it is
<ddecator> bbordwell: note?
<bbordwell> ddecator, ahh sorry
<bbordwell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<bbordwell> the last thing on that section
<ddecator> ah, gotcha. yup, looks good. i was going to suggest a valgrind if you didn't want to do a crash report, but i guess that's not needed either. so a strace would be nice, and just running apport-collect for good measure :)
<bbordwell> ddecator, strace is already done
<ddecator> bbordwell: that's a lot of info...but yah, that confirms it's a SIGABRT
<bbordwell> ddecator, okay apport is done as well. In comment please say you set that as importance medium at my request. I just sent in an application for BC and I used this bug as an example. (I said i would mark it as medium since it was a severe impact on a non core application)
<ddecator> bbordwell: fair enough, i think that's all of the information we should need on our end. i would just add a quick comment on the upstream report saying that is was originally report on LP and that more logs are avaiable on the LP report (with a link to the report of course)
<bbordwell> ddecator, hmm I forgot to do that. I filed three GNOME bugs tonight and I did it on the others...
<ddecator> bbordwell: ok, looks good, just one more thing i want to check real quick
<ddecator> bbordwell: ok, so i agree with medium, but totem is a core app, so why is it still medium?
<bbordwell> ddecator, well I figure that totem is a core app, but that the youtube plugin is not a core part of the app
<ddecator> bbordwell: ah, ok, so that kind of ties in with my reasoning. the bug isn't impacting the functionality for most users since, at this point, it doesn't seem that many users are likely having trouble with this. although i just realized, does only clicking search once work properly?
<bbordwell> ddecator, yes
<ddecator> bbordwell: ah, i'm leaning more towards low then since it's easy enough to avoid by just clicking once
<bbordwell> ddecator, you are correct, it should be low since it is easily worked around.
<ddecator> bbordwell: alright, i'll make a note on my comment that we discussed it since you said you included this on your app
<bbordwell> ddecator, alright thanks. I am going to go test a bug on fedora though since I have a gstreamer bug that i think may be ubuntu specefic
<bbordwell> so talk to you later
<ddecator> cya
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm an ant,you're a bee
<astraljava> BUGabundo_remote: I though AnAnt is an ant.
<xelister> it would be really nice if ubuntu 10.04 would support fancy things, like say, a keyboard
<xelister> because lack of keyboard makes me a bit miss the 9.10 from which I upgraded. Bug exists on 2 out of 3 tested computers
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<xelister> usb keyboards, nothing speciall in dmesh
<xelister> dmesg
<xelister> how to find similar bugs but only in lucid?  "keyboard not working lucid" or ?
<xelister> what would be the best way to report such a bug? against what project?
<BUGabundo_remote> project: UBUNTU
<BUGabundo_remote> package: some xorg x input ?
<xelister> keyboard is not working in Lucid
<xelister> how to report that better?  I see similar "reports" but mostlu in googles / forums
<xelister> ok so my Lucid is BRICKED, keyboard does not work at all. any known solution?
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm planning to request a mentor at the BugSquad Mentorship Program, but they ask me to have a wiki. Whats that? Where I get it?
<xelister> also kmail dies all the time
 * xelister rushes to warn friends about installing 10.04
<xelister> seriously we should worn users to not upgrade yet, nothing works in this new ubuntu release
<zeroseven0183> DrKenobi: You can setup your own Wiki Page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<DrKenobi> zeroseven0183, anyone can do it? i thought you have to be someone important! haha I'll set my wiki right now!
<DrKenobi> thank u!
<arand> xelister: On your machine, mind you. lucid isn't all fail.
<xelister> arand: and for 26 other reporters on bugtracker, plus peoples on forums
<xelister> arand: on my _2_ machines (out of 3 tested)
<arand> xelister: Indeed, but there seems to be a lot out there that don't have no problems at all either, just saying ;)
<xelister> how come this bug is not GRAVE priority yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555169 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[lucid] Keyboard and mouse freeze after grub, usb and PS/2 keyboard not working in X (affects: 27) (heat: 126)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> please set prio to critical
<arand> xelister: On that I would agree though. By the way, if the acpi=off is a viable workaround, it would probably be very useful to add it to the top of the bug description.
<arand> xelister: (but I'm not a bug-squadder, so I can't help setting the priority)
<xelister> other suggested workarounds include changing  XKBVARIANT = "us,phonetic"  to skip "us"
<arand> Ah, well if a workaround is to be in the description, go for whatever seems to have the highest success rate/confirms or working..
<arand> If its USB, it could be the kernel (My guess).
<xelister> we think it could be also bad setting, like grub or console or other left-overs from previous version
<arand> xelister: And if the kernel is indeed the issue, testing from mainline: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds and see if it's already fixed upstream might be a good idea...
<xelister> seb128: keyboard not working for dozen of users. can you set priority to high?
<xelister> or critical
<arand> xelister: Although, priority is not at all a garantee of solution, getting good debugging info, narrowing down (first of all is it xserver or the kernel?), getting a report upstream (if latest release hasn't fixed it), are far better ways to speed up the process.
<xelister> I hope more developers are assigned to help fix high priority bugs
<arand> Well, if debugging info is lacking, I guess the amount of devs assigned doesn't matter. And if the bug is in the kernel, assigning twenty xserver-devs to it won't do much good either. Although in this case there seems to be at least a hefty amount of info given.
<deuxpi> Good day! Bug #580952 causes network file access to fail and has been reproduced with a mainline kernel
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580952 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Log messages: "CIFS VFS: ignoring corrupt resume name" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580952
<deuxpi> Yeah, this one
<deuxpi> It probably needs to be marked as Triaged, and, I guess, importance to Medium
<nigelb> kermiac: still around?
<nigelb> ddecator: what did you find out about nautilius vs nautilius-data?
<ali1234> how do i report a bug against the alternate installer?
<ali1234> nevermind, someone already reported it
<maxb> Has anyone observed suspend-to-ram hanging with lucid-proposed?
<xelister> kmail seems to die all the time after upgrade to lucid
<DrKenobi> do you think this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/582206 is a duplicate of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/573957 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582206 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes and automatically logout (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> we do have a meeting today, don't we?
<pedro_> according to the schedule, yes
<pedro_> 1600 UTC
<hggdh> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
<pepsiman> What would I report a bug against to get http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/1004/countdown-10.04-1/00.png changed?
<ddecator> nigelb: nautilus gave no info, nautilus-data provided what appeared to be all of the non-default gconf settings
<nigelb> awesome :)
<nigelb> you know how to package?
<ddecator> yes
<nigelb> package hooks?
<ddecator> no, haha
 * nigelb hunts for last hook he uploaded
<pedro_> Time for the BugSquad meeting folks!!
<pedro_> who is around for it?
<pedro_> I don't see any agenda item rather than the open discussion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<pedro_> ping hggdh qense
<nigelb> ohh, meeting time ;)
 * yofel is around, purely by chance though ^^
<kklimonda> yay, meeting
<pedro_> awesome!
<jibel> hey pedro_
<pedro_> so since we don't have an agenda item for this meeting, what about talking about the UDS sessions that might affect us?
<zaran_> hello!  this is my first meeting!
<pedro_> hello jibel!
<nigelb> the one were we talked about mentorship
<hggdh> ~o~
<yofel> ddecator: ping, meeting time ;)
<ddecator> yofel: i have to leave in 10 min :\
<pedro_> ok so if you didn't went to UDS there's a few places where you can look for the sessions logs
<pedro_> first one is gobby: gobby.ubuntu.com is the host name
<pedro_> and this time we used the qa-m-blah format
<pedro_> being blah the name of the session, they are some created as qa-maverick-blah though
<hggdh> and, sometimes, qa-m-blah-blah
<pedro_> right
<pedro_> keep in mind that *anybody* can edit the gobby documents so please do not start doing crazy things like deleting them all
 * nigelb backs up just in case
<pedro_> as a recommendation, the best thing to do is to save one locally and edit in your machine rather than in the server
<pedro_> ok the other place to look for logs is
<pedro_> is actually for the audio of the sessions http://uds.ubuntu.com/audio/uds-m/
<zaran_> I don't see anything at gobby.ubuntu.com
<pedro_> if you're interested in hearing the whole session, well that's the perfect place to make the connection between notes and audio
<pedro_> zaran_, click on list documents button at gobby
<nigelb> zaran_: you have to access through gobby application
<zaran_> oh, thanks
<pedro_> if you want to know which session to hear/read , have a look to the schedule http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/
<pedro_> i know that some of you attended to a couple of sessions on UDS remotely or to almost all of them like nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<pedro_> anybody else attended to uds remotely this time?
<nigelb> yofel and ddecator perhaps
<yofel> I attended a few, didn't have much free time :/
<pedro_> oh charlie-tca was there too
<ddecator> yes, but i'm heading out :)
<kklimonda> I've tried but once again it didn't work for me..
<pedro_> ah yes ddecator as well ;-)
<pedro_> One of the sessions that I personally enjoyed a lot was the BugSquad Roadmap
<pedro_> if you look into the gobby document, you'll see a lot of tasks listed
<pedro_> we're going to start adding those to the wiki page so anybody on our team can start picking from there and starting to work
<pedro_> we created a blueprint for it here: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-m-bugsquad-roadmap
<pedro_> there's plenty of tasks so if you're willing to contribute, stay tune to the mailing list
<pedro_> since we're going to start making a call for help shortly
<pedro_> We also talked about the BugSquad Mentoring Program
<pedro_> we reviewed the process and came out with some good ideas on how to improve it
<pedro_> hggdh, qense want to say anything about that session?
<hggdh> yes
 * pedro_ pass the mic to hggdh
<hggdh> a summary -- we (finally) realised it was not quite working, and decided to review the process. From then on pedro_ and qense took over
<hggdh> and -- we hope -- we will have a more responsive process from now on. Amazingly, I ended up with *no* tasks to perform ;-)
<hggdh> as such, I now defer to qense and pedro_ :-)
<pedro_> heh ;-)
<pedro_> thanks hggdh
<pedro_> as you know we've been working on the Adopt an Upstream/Package initiative
<pedro_> we had a session about that as well
<pedro_> if you're interested on it the session was called community-m-upstream-contacts
<pedro_> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-upstream-contacts
<pedro_> the name on gobby is: community-m-adopt-upstream
<pedro_> another session that you might be interested in is the https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-m-regression-bug-management
<pedro_> at least as in an informative way, please have a look to the document and hear the audio too
<pedro_> alright, from the folks who attended remotely or went to UDS any session  you may want to highlight?
<hggdh> and -- please -- feedback is really appreciated. Do comment, discuss, and disagree (if needed)
<pedro_> yes totally, please don't be shy we're open to comments :-)
<pedro_> alright seems that's all for now from the uds topics
<kklimonda> is there a list of packages that could particularly use an adopter?
<kklimonda> some packages in universe that had problems in lucid cycle due to lack of communication for example
<qense> Sorry, was away during the previous remarks. There is nothing much I would like to add, just that I think it is awesome that some people have already decided to adopt certain smaller packages they like. If only some of you would get together to adopt a larger (core) package with a group I d be even mroe happy!
<kklimonda> I remember a problem with audacious
<pedro_> we have a list on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<pedro_> we need to update that though, we have an action item on that
<kklimonda> one day the upstream developer has come to #-motu and asked us to remove audacious from archive completely :)
<hggdh> kklimonda: in principle, any package is fair game
<nigelb> ok, someone just decided to rease the gobby doc it seems
<pedro_> of course if you adopt openoffice.org we'll buy you thousand of beers ;-)
<nigelb> I'm restoring it, please don't delete again
<qense> Yeah, someone really should look after OpenOffice's many, many bugs.
<kklimonda> pedro_: on the other hand if I adopt OO.o I may have no time to drink them ;)
<pedro_> haha good point
<pedro_> qense, any highlight you might want to share?
 * hggdh has one point to raise
<pedro_> hggdh, please go ahead
<qense> Nothing else I'd like tell.
 * micahg needs help with Firefox bugs :)
<hggdh> I have noticed that the busquad and control MLs are sort of idling. It might be a good idea to start using it more
<micahg> hggdh: ah, that came up in the bugsquad blueprint IIRC :)
<hggdh> micahg: yes... something like a monthly reminder of what this is all about, and more discussions
<hggdh> which I have just tried to poke, with my "is BugControl dense" email
<yofel> and a meeting reminder...
<nigelb> We seem to be using it only for applications lately
<hggdh> yes. This is *wrong*
<pedro_> yofel, and choose meeting times ;-)
<yofel> yep
<pedro_> did anybody filed their best time for the meeting to happen?
<hggdh> I did
<qense> e.g: If someone proposes an item for the meeting agenda (s)he should send a mail to the mailing list so it can be discussed.
<pedro_> http://www.when2meet.com/?30657-7nGss <- please do it here
<pedro_> that's really important for us
<qense> If you make an important or large change to the wiki page, or plan on making one, please also send a mail to the mailing list.
<hggdh> qense: indeed. If we can hash out the points before the meetings, it will be more productive
<vish> qense: the bugsquad is already subscribed to the wiki , isnt it?
<pedro_> yes, but a little explanation would be nice too
<kklimonda> pedro_: what timezone are those hours in? :)
<nigelb> UTC
<qense> vish: Most pages, but not all.
<vish> ah..
<qense> yeah, and the explanation
<pedro_> like if you added a new stock response, say why you're adding it , maybe it was requested by a developer etc
<qense> vish: e.g.: I recently created a new page in the BugSquad namespace and saw no notification mail for that on the mailing list
<pedro_> so other can also say oh so i can contact the developers and make sure all their stock responses are up2date
<qense> If you decide to adopt a package I'd also greatly appreciate if you'd notice the mailing list.
<vish> qense: we might have to subscribe the team to bugsquad/* then
<qense> Maybe
<hggdh> vish: I had set up an LP account to do that, will check on it
<pedro_> thank you hggdh!
<vish> hggdh: neat
<pedro_> ok guys so please please please fill up your best times for the meeting
 * vish likes this time :D
<pedro_> we need to decide that soon ;-)
<qense> There are a lot of people unavailable at a lot of times.
<kklimonda> done
<pedro_> let's follow up with our "agenda"
<hggdh> also we are considering having more than one time-to-meet, alternating
<micahg> anyone have the time link handy?
<pedro_> we can discuss further the meeting time on the bugsquad mailing list
<nigelb> http://www.when2meet.com/?30657-7nGss
<hggdh> micahg: http://www.when2meet.com/?30657-7nGss
<hggdh> Moving on?
<pedro_> nigelb, you have an item to discuss, please go ahead
<nigelb> ok, thanks pedro_ :)
<nigelb> We all have seen bugs reported through apport and how they generally help us triage faster
<nigelb> Last cycle I had written a few hooks, this cycle, I'd like to help others learn how to write them
<micahg> this doesn't seem to work, looks like almost everyone is unavailble all the time
<qense> Maybe we should make writing the hooks more structured.
 * hggdh pokes micahg, and laughs
<charlie-tca> micahg: it is not as easy as doodle
<qense> Can't we generate a report for the packages that do and don't have Apport hooks?
<nigelb> In this regard, I've poked ddecator and kermiac with 2 simple tasks which they completed in less than 12 hours
<nigelb> qense: yes we can
<kklimonda> micahg: well, we have other things to do but thursday, 8pm looks nice :)
<micahg> heh, nigelb, hggdh and I were discussing that last night
<nigelb> So, I'll be leading an effort to get more learning how to write.  there are folks who know it.
<nigelb> If you want to help out, poke me and I'll get something you can work on
<nigelb> micahg: anything you want to add in?
<pedro_> nigelb, are you planning to do a call for help on that regard?
<qense> nigelb: I'm afraid I'm quite busy already, so I won't be of much help.
<nigelb> pedro_: yes
<pedro_> would be great to announce the effort widely ;-)
<micahg> nigelb: well, hggdh and I were thinking that documentation on hook writing and training sessions would be good
 * hggdh humbly suggests using the MLs
<vish> nigelb: you've setup a wiki ? , or is that already there
<micahg> nigelb: also, trying to get the maintainers interested in writing hooks as well
<hggdh> yes
<nigelb> micahg: yes, that too
<pedro_> micahg, that'd be *awesome*
<nigelb> vish: there is already a wiki from karmic cycle
<nigelb> I feel us playing tag with maintainers isn't going to help.  Time to take things into our hands.
<nigelb> If we have a solid system where they can ask help, etc, it might help better
<hggdh> well, eventually the maintainers will have to review and approve
<micahg> nigelb: well, if they don't respond, that's fine, but I think they should be addressed as well though
<pedro_> yes sounds good, they have to review those later anyways
<nigelb> I have a few plans, if someone can help me coordinate things, we can work something out
<micahg> and here's an apport hook related blueprint for those that are interested: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-browser-apport/
<pedro_> awesome! thanks for this great initiative nigelb
<nigelb> pedro_: :)
<pedro_> is there any other agenda item for the meeting?
<hggdh> yes
<pedro_> hggdh, go for it ;-)
<hggdh> back to mentorship, a bit more of data (well, actually *not* in the agenda)
<hggdh> we decided to create a small group of admins for the mentorship programme; these admins should cover all TZs
<hggdh> we are in need of one in the Asia TZ, we already have folks for Americas and Europe. Anyone insterested, please contact pedro_ , qense, charlie-tca or myself
 * nigelb can help
 * pedro_ hugs nigelb
 * hggdh accepts :-)
<qense> yay!
<charlie-tca> yay
<nigelb> about time I taught stuff my mentor taught me ;)
 * hggdh blushes
<nigelb> just fyi, hggdh was my mentor :)
 * BUGabundo_remote checks he is in the proper #
<pedro_> hahah
<pedro_> alright folks anything else?
<hggdh> not from me
<nigelb> as always patch review could use some help from bug squad :)
<qense> nope
<pedro_> what a great meeting :-)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> patch review
<pedro_> please guys remember if you need help with anything, we have a meeting list ;-))
<hggdh> this is a good thing. For those interested, we do need a lot of help reviewing patches
<pedro_> a mailing list rather
<pedro_> ;-)
<hggdh> yes, lets start using it more
<pedro_> there's a lot of request to join the bugsquad team on lp, let's use it for other announcements/discussions/ideas/etc as well
<nigelb> ok, so #endmeeting?
<pedro_> yeah let's wrap up :-)
<duanedesign> could i just say that i was reviewing the gobby doc and saw 'screencasts' mentioned. If the Screencat Team can be any assistance let me know.
<pedro_> thank you guys! you're the best
<hggdh> duanedesign: offer noted and (already) accepted. Thank you!
<pedro_> duanedesign, great! we'll contact you shortly then ;-)) thanks a lot
<charlie-tca> sorry I was late. Did I miss anything in the first 20 minutes?
<nigelb> charlie-tca: uds round up
<hggdh> charlie-tca: it was just a summary of UDS
<pedro_> charlie-tca, yes, we assigned all the tasks to you ;-)
<charlie-tca> Great!
<pedro_> oops
<charlie-tca> I needed more to do
<hggdh> well, now that you say that...
 * charlie-tca is getting bored, with triaging, testing, xubuntu-leadership role, etc
<hggdh> OK. I am done
<nigelb> charlie-tca: talk to jorge, he always has lots of tasks lying around
<charlie-tca> going hide instead
<hggdh> heh
<pedro_> jibel, are you going to publish the slides of your presentation somewhere?
<nigelb> ok, since meeting is officially over, can we talk about stuff post meeting
<hggdh> nigelb: most certainly
<nigelb> hggdh: I was wondering if we could use a wiki page for membership instead of mail to bugsquad list
<pedro_> jibel, would be amazing if you can send an email to the bugsquad if you do it ;-))
<nigelb> admins can subscribe to the page and they can remove people from list once accepted
<hggdh> nigelb: perhaps we should change the requirement -- instead of emailing the ML, just requesting membership on LP
<nigelb> but we can get confirmation of 'read triage guide'
<hggdh> the team admins always get emailed on the request
<nigelb> *can't
<yofel> the mailing list message was to make sure the people are subscribed to the list
<jibel> pedro_, no problem,I'll attach upload it to the wiki and send an email
<pedro_> is there any easy way to check if a person was subscribed to the mailing list?
<pedro_> or that info is only available to the ml admins?
<hggdh> pedro_: the list admin can look it up
<pedro_> eek..
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> well, only easy way is lp admin=list admin
<yofel> how about moving the ML to LP ?
<hggdh> or we can just *trust*
<nigelb> well, what % of folks had signed CoC before we closed?
<yofel> hggdh: we already did that... unsuccessfully...
<hggdh> this is, after all, about trusting people to Do The Right Thing
<nigelb> that should give an  idea of whether we can *trust*
<hggdh> yes, I agree, yofel, but we can check if the CoC was signed
<hggdh> and -- for good or for worse -- we can monitor the actions (somehow)
<yofel> considering that we lost about 50% of the members on LP after the purge, not that many...
<nigelb> Ok, in that case, I have a suggestion
<nigelb> we use M/L more so that people end up subscribing to it to keep track of things
<hggdh> yofel: we did not require the CoC before
<nigelb> and we trust them after checking CoC is signed
<hggdh> nigelb: yes indeed. For example, a summary of this meeting, etc, etc
<yofel> hggdh: we didn't? I thought we did... but I seriously can't remember how it was when I joined so I might be wrong...
<nigelb> I dont remember having done so.
<pedro_> yofel, there was no requirements, the team was an open one
<pedro_> jibel, thanks!!
<hggdh> CoC was only required for -control
 * yofel wonders why he signed the CoC then back then... can't remember anymore
<nigelb> hggdh: perhaps you can talk to brian about having people only apply
 * hggdh points to pedro_ :-)
 * pedro_ whistle
<yofel> well, I knew the team was open, but I though it said so on some wiki page, whatever
<hggdh> I am not a bugmeister, just a grasshopper
<nigelb> heh
<hggdh> but yes, Brian, Pedro and I will discuss it
<charlie-tca> yofel: I think you are right. I had to sign the CoC in 2006 when I joined the team
<deuxpi> could be nice to have people "present" themselves to the ML instead of just applying
<nigelb> ok, so about the apport hooks
<hggdh> deuxpi: yes. Some of them nowadays do that, but it is not required
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<charlie-tca> nigelb: I'm useless for that. I can not program these days
<nigelb> charlie-tca: hooks are easy.  pitti has done half the work.
<nigelb> I was envisioning a wiki page where we can list package that need apport hooks, bug number for the wishlist bug, and info that needs to be collected
<charlie-tca> When I have some time, I'll get back to you and see if I can learn it
<nigelb> if someone wants to help they can pick a bug from it and start working on it
<micahg> nigelb: I suggest using tags rather than a wiki list
<yofel> +1
<duanedesign> hggdh: pedro_ looking at the type of screencast mentioned looks like something that will be on the 'Developer Network'. If you have anything geared more for desktop users in the chute let me know. Please :)
<nigelb> micahg: that works too
<nigelb> the idea is maintianers can ask us to make it if they don't want to learn the whole apport thing
<nigelb> and we can have some low lying fruit for people who want to work on them
 * hggdh jumps around happily -- the ML poke sent is generating responses
<micahg> nigelb: I think the first thing you should do is send an e-mail to ubuntu-devel explaining what you want to do and soliciting maintainer by-in either in the form of making the hooks or opening bugs with the required info
<nigelb> micahg: I can do that, but I'd like some help with coordination.  I have a big set of WI from UDS.
<hggdh> WI?
<nigelb> worklist items
<hggdh> what's it?
<micahg> nigelb: I'm still working on mine from last cycle :)
<hggdh> oh
<nigelb> micahg: lol
<nigelb> well, then I'll do the stuff, can review?
<micahg> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> perhaps over the weekend we can get the groundwork done
<hggdh> nigelb: send it over to all of us, we will be happy to review and help
<micahg> +1
<nigelb> I find upstream devs in -desktop wanting pitti to review hooks etc.
<nigelb> we should be able to do that stuff
<micahg> nigelb: not necessarily
<hggdh> it is very much like a patch review, after all
<nigelb> well, most of the time, its not big things.  they know what info they want, but not how to get it
<nigelb> basically a lack of knowledge of the apport stuff
<nigelb> that is a void that we as bug squad can fill
<nigelb> im sure a lot of folks know how to write one.
<nigelb> i've play with it quite a lot.
<nigelb> thoughts?
<hggdh> we should probably augment the docs with examples
<micahg> +1
<nigelb> yeah.  mostly from /usr/share/apport/package-hooks
<hggdh> and I still think the patch review team is the ideal place for initial screening
<nigelb> the reason why im hesitant is not all of the aptch review folks should know apport
<hggdh> nigelb: BTW, I did my first (official) patch review -- and set it as needswork ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: the problem I see with that is that with patches, you can apply locally and test to see if the problem is resolved, it's harder w/hooks w/out opening a bug
<nigelb> hggdh: woo! yaay!
<nigelb> micahg: well, you can file a bug against staging
<hggdh> not really. It *is* a patch to the package, and it can be tested against staging (or even locally)
<micahg> hggdh: k, well, as long as that is documented somewhere, I didn't even know we can file bugs against staging
<nigelb> micahg: I'll get that doc in a few.  I always misplace that particular thing
<micahg> hggdh: if that's the case, then I agree
<hggdh> there is also something that worries me a bit, the risk of private data being collected
<nigelb> actually, the firsrt test should be done use apport-cli and set to save only
<yofel> micahg: man apport-bug says that you can set APPORT_STAGING so it files bugs there
<qense> dinner, afk!
<qense> (even more afk than I already was)
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> how about we take this to the mailing list and talk about it there?
<nigelb> that way we achive the secret task of getting it more active
<hggdh> good idea. Another point is most hooks agaisnt stable will need a SRU
<nigelb> Also, one of the old specs had some script to get most common packages for which the last 1000 bugs were filed
<nigelb> sru for hooks should be no fuss
<nigelb> I'll write a mail in the mornign when I'm more alert and we'll continue the planning there :)
<hggdh> k. nigelb, are you going to send out an email? If so, to which ML?
<nigelb> bug squad
<hggdh> COOL!
<laz0r> hi, can I just confirm a bug on launchpad if I experience it too?
<laz0r> or are there certain criterias that have to be met first?
<nigelb> laz0r: well, are you reproducing it in the exact same conditions?
<nigelb> most of the time you can confirm
<micahg> laz0r: if there are steps to reproduce and not an X, video card, kernel or sound bug, then yes
<laz0r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/567068
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 567068 in udev (Ubuntu) "udev rules with dot in key fails with Env must be KEY=VALUE pairs (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New]
<laz0r> thats the one I would like to confirm, it is somewhat X related
<laz0r> plus there is a debian bug report linked that says that they won't fix the issue and you should use the xorg.conf instead
<ddecator> nigelb: so there is a problem with that hook. you around?
<hggdh> anyone here used NTP (not ntpdate) on Lucid?
<hggdh> s/used/uses/
<BUGabundo_Naruto> no
<BUGabundo_Naruto> nptdate here in maverick
<charlie-tca> I tried to use NTP, but I don't really know how to set it up
<mrand> micahg: did you fill out some times that you're available for a meeting on the when2meet time map?  That app doesn't make it easy to see when one particular person is available, but I tried to move  my mouse over every time segment and don't see where you're available at all.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: pretty much all you should need to do is install it
<micahg> mrand: no, but I'm available almost all the time except Sat 00:00 UTC to Sun 2:30 UTC
<charlie-tca> I am on static ip's
<hggdh> no problem
<charlie-tca> It kept giving me error messages about not being to able find the server
<mrand> micahg: hmm... it has you as unavailable for all times.  Could you perhaps go turn everything there green?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: this is strange. The default NTP install comes with ntp.ubuntu.com set as the server
<hggdh> it should work
<micahg> mrand: that requires clicking too many of those boxes, now I know why everyone else is only clicked a few :)
<ddecator> micahg: click and drag :p
<hggdh> charlie-tca: my issue is that NTP is not being started on boot (or when the net comes active)
<charlie-tca> don't you need a crontab entry for it?
<micahg> mrand: UTC, right?
<mrand> micahg: yep!
<charlie-tca> I don't think it starts on boot, it goes off cron instead, doesn't it?
<micahg> mrand: done
<mrand> awesome.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: no, not the ntp server. ntpdate, yes, should be started via crontab every hour or so
<hggdh> pure NTP (ntpd) should be started on NIC up
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-19
<cjohnston> hggdh: it was very nice meeting you!
<hggdh> cjohnston: same from here, pity we only really met at the end
<nigelb> oh grr!
<nigelb> I missed meeting a lot of people.  Sigh.
<chotchki> oh crap did i miss the meeting?
<chotchki> *sigh* it was ~10 hours ago wasn't it?
<mrand> unfortunately, yes
<chotchki> i guess its a good incentive to vote in the meeting time poll :)
<mrand> indeed, although last I looked,  8pm UTC Wednesday was the favorite by far.  The people that can't make that can make it a few hours earlier, so perhaps every other month, do it at 8pm or a few hours earlier.
<chotchki> mrand, do you know if the meeting is logged at all? (its in the middle of the work day for me) ...
<ddecator> if not officially, a lot of us log this channel
<mrand> chotchki:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/18/%23ubuntu-bugs.html#t17:00
<chotchki> cool thank you!
<alvin> If a man page is missing, do you have to file a bug against the package itself(do-release-upgrade in this case), or against man-db?
<juris> hello if i have 19 files to add to bug report is it better to add them one by one or all zipped?
<juris> or maybe from email if i send in one email all 19 files they will be added as one comment? can then i also send to bugnumber@bugs.launchpad.net even if i havent been sucribed to that bug? but LP will recognize my email and add my email as from my username?
<vish> juris: why 19 files?  better to use apport-collect
<vish> apport-collect if there is an apport-hook in place..
<aburch> alvin: man pages are provided by the individual packages.  Bugs for it should thus also be filed againt individual packages.
<alvin> aburch: Thanks
<bullgard> X crase
<bullgard> X crashed repeatedly. startx: "Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer. Input/output error". What package should I report this error against? x11-apps?
<kermiac> seb128: are you around? nigelb told me you're the one to ask for another apport hook to work on
<hggdh> bullgard: if X as a whole crashed, then probably xserver-xorg
<bullgard> hggdh: Thank you very much for your help.
<nigelb> hggdh: seems like ddecator and kermiac are bought to help with apport hooks ;)
<hggdh> nigelb: fantastic! And thanks to both ddecator and kermiac for helping
<seb128> kermiac, hi, thanks for working on those
<kermiac> hggdh: seb128, no probs. Glad to help :)
<seb128> kermiac, you can work on adding an hook to indicator-applet to add .cache/indicator-applet*.log
<hggdh> seb128: how about getting back on the stacktrace cleanup I started looong ago? Is it worth it?
<seb128> hggdh, seems it would be a good one too
<alex_mayorga> hi! anyone that can tell me if Bug #581385 is useful as it is or there's anything I should provide?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581385 in nouveau-firmware (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nouveau doesn't work on a Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581385
<kermiac> seb128: ok,.cache/indicator-applet*.log is all that is needed for indicator-applet?
<seb128> kermiac, can you join #ayatana and ask tedg?
<kermiac> seb128: ok, will do
<seb128> thanks
<hggdh> kermiac, ddecator: if you have free time, I would like to discuss a hook to clean up stacktraces
<hggdh> kermiac: of course, after you are done with this one ;-)
<kermiac> hggdh: yeah, no probs hggdh :)
<nigelb> hggdh: hm, I'll kick off the mail soon enough
 * nigelb mailed the apport hook creation mail
<vish> nigelb: hey , turns out people are choosing the wrong option for the cheese hook :s , we should probably drop the option and just do the debugging always
<nigelb> vish: question, are those cases where you actually *do* want debug?
<vish> nigelb: yup.. ;)
<nigelb> I really don't want to collect debug every time
<nigelb> its not very user friendly
<nigelb> vish: gimme a day to go through the bugs
 * nigelb hits 'send' for another mail
<vish> nigelb: yeah , but it turns out the wording for the debugging option is "camera not working or detected" and the bugs turn out to be about - the video not recording properly or some small error , which the user thinks is not the 1st option.. eventually we need debugging for those too..
<nigelb> vish: ah, then we need to just change the output
<nigelb> oh grr, txt prompt
<nigelb> come up with something more sensible and add to the bug you assigned to me
<nigelb> I almost got it done, just need to make it prettier
<vish> nigelb: and i dont think there is a bug which doesnt require a debug :)   further i think we need to check the output from gstreamer-properties as well , turns out some of the bugs are kernel problems
<nigelb> those are corner cases
<nigelb> vish: debug *every* time? oh grr. ok.
<bullgard> "Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information. Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?" What might be the most sensible information there? There are many gdm logs. For example I found in /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log.3 an informationen if I need a password to log in or not. Is there there even more sensible information?
<vish> nigelb: nope , not corner cases , i have switched 10-15 bugs over to kernel ..
<vish> nigelb: turns out the webcam isnt detected, and the user thinks its cheese's fault ;)
<nigelb> vish: can't make a hook for that
<nigelb> its easier to close the bug and ask OP to open new bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux''
<nigelb> vish: btw, check your mail.  see if any mails from me hit yet.  I sent 2 mails to bug squad list
<nigelb> one about apport and one about epiphany
<vish> nigelb: yeah , not sure how we do that.. but was thinking if we can call up the test video like how check box does and ask if it is the same problem again , and instead as the user to file a bug using "ubuntu-bug linux"
<charlie-tca> bullgard: if the question is asked, that is not sensitive information. It is only sensitive if the password is in the log
<vish> nigelb: nope no mails yet
<nigelb> vish: nope, kernel guys want *all* the info
<nigelb> vish: hm, stragnge
<bullgard> charlie-tca: Thank you for answering.
<vish> nigelb: yeah.. thats why i mention to ask user to file a "ubuntu-bug linux"
<vish> instead
<vish> nigelb: since that is where the problem is and they can do the upstream testing and be done with it on the same day
<nigelb> there are limitations to hook, only so far that we can go
<nigelb> the best hook I've seen in the rhythmbox hook (well I wrote it myself) but it gets the right details and asks the right questions
<nigelb> thats really what hooks are meant to do
<vish> i like the kernel hook better ;p
<nigelb> kernel just dumps every single information
<nigelb> here, a semi triage is already done at the hook level
<vish> nigelb: isnt checkbox somewhat loosely  similar to the apport hooks?
<arand_> e2fsprogs, does it have an upstream bugtracker?
<vish> one problem is people dont like responding to bugs :(  no one seems to like to debug it or provide the information.. they just expect to submit a report and be done with it and get it fixed
<nigelb> vish: loosely yes, but I dunno how much of an api it has to extend it
<nigelb> checkbox is mainly for testing
<vish> nigelb: the problem i notice is , user files a bug , "the video is inverted" ..  he has to run debugging [ which is now collected by the hook] and then we need to check and again ask user to check with gstreamer-properties.. and the double checking requires user to reply again , where some rarely reply :s  .. instead if we check with gstreamer-properties during the initial submission and divert the bugs to kernel it is better to get the bug in the rig
<vish> ht place
<nigelb> what exactly do you want to check in gsteamer properties?
<vish> nigelb: some bugs we have to ask user if the inverted video or colors are the same when testing with the "default input" in gstreamer-properties  , video tab
<vish> nigelb: cheese just reads the gstreamer pipeline
<nigelb> vish: no, no.  we can't do that in a hook.  I really don't want users to get confused.
<vish> nigelb: why confused?
<nigelb> giving that much intruction in a hook is complicated
<nigelb> I really dont want to go into that
<vish> nigelb: hmm , i think i confused you.. ;p   what i meant was when user files a bug :1> tests cheese and reproduces the problem , then 2> gstreamer-properties is fired up , we ask , do you notice the same problem,, if yes.. ask user to file a linux bug.. if no file cheese bug
<vish> nigelb: a lot of the cheese bugs are mostly "webcam not detected"
<nigelb> vish: so what do you want to do now?
<nigelb> I thought you want to do the gstreamer-properties thing on the cheese hook and if it fails file linux bug
<vish> nigelb: no.. if it fails just add a dialogue saying "retry and file a bug with "ubuntu-bug linux"  "
<vish> no need to do it in the cheese hook
<vish> with better wording ofcourse ;p
<nigelb> nope, no way thats goign to be easy through a hook.  I'm strongly -1 for that.  Not about being able to do it.  but about doing it without confusing user.
<vish> nigelb: bleh..
<nigelb> yeah
<vish> nigelb: well , anyway , most of the cheese bugs the users never respond since we are asking them to check again..
<vish> but whatever ;p
<nigelb> vish: then close them, meh.
<vish> nigelb: yeah , remove hook  doesnt help fully either ;)
<nigelb> at some point you need a chatty OP
<nigelb> only then any sort of triaging is goign to happen
<nigelb> I'm headed to bed now, later.
<vish> nigelb: well , today i had to run a gdb for the user's crash since it is easily reproducible ;)
<nigelb> bdmurray: there was an old action item of getting packages against which the last 1000 bugs were filed.  do you still have the script?
<nigelb> I was wondering we could get the list of top packages of bugs filed against maverick without an apport hook
<nigelb> Perhaps we can work on getting those numbers prettier by maverick :)
<nigelb> s/maverick/lucid for the first time
<ali1234> surely what you actually want is packages sorted by number of incomplete bugs
<om26er> there are a few bug reports which show ubuntu version 10.10 where are those people getting 10.10 ?
<bdmurray> after upgrading!
<bdmurray> nigelb: please e-mail me I surely have the script and could help with that
<nigelb> bdmurray: awesome! I'll email you :)
<om26er> how should linux mint bugs be treated ?
<vish> nigelb: hmm , i didnt understand why you think it is confusing.. :s
<pionar> bug #580308 reports an error in update-manager having to do with some font package that causes the upgrade not to happen, but in the logs, it seems that the update didn't happen because apt couldn't download from any of the repos he had set.  How should that be handled?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580308 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade to lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580308
<pionar> anyone?
<charlie-tca> pionar: after the reporter fixed the repos, was he able to upgrade?
<pionar> doesn't say
<charlie-tca> Some things are out of our hands. It is a good idea to give information on how to complete the upgrade/clear the configuration if the issue is not something we caused.
<charlie-tca> The bug can then be marked invalid
<pionar> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> pionar: thanks for helping with bugs
<pionar> charlie-tca: i'm trying! :)
<charlie-tca> You are doing a great job
<ddecator> hggdh: sure thing. i'm about to go to class (and not sure how long you'll be on), but i will be on after class and tonight if you want to talk
<jibel> pionar, regarding the bug above, the main.log and term.log don't look like coming from the same upgrade session.
<jibel> main.log stops at 2010-05-13 13:03:39,942 and aptterm.log starts at Log started: 2010-05-13  20:54:28
<jibel> pionar, the OP problably retried the upgrade and the download issue is not relevant anymore.
<jibel> pionar, it rather looks like a perl setup issue according to the error "Can't locate File/Copy.pm"
<pionar> i see
<jibel> pionar is gone ? did I say something frightening ?
<ddecator> i don't think so. maybe s/he just had to go? haha
<mvo> jibel: indeed, looks like a perl error :/
<jibel> well, triage of this report is not finished it seems to be a real issue with predependencies on perl-module. same issue in 8.10 : bug 510976
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 510976 in doc-base (Ubuntu) "Package failed to unpack : Can't locate Pod/Usage.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 18. (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510976
<mvo> jibel: oh :(
<mvo> jibel: well, this time we have "systemstate.tar.gz", so hopefully I can create a way to reproduce it
 * mvo hugs jibel and vanishes for the evening 
 * jibel hugs mvo back and wishes him a nice evening
<mistrynitesh> well it is 20th in my timezone, so starting with the 'Hug Day
<mistrynitesh> what should be done to bug 582432?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582432 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update manager should cache changelog information by url (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582432
<mistrynitesh> the reporter seems to suggest some improvement for the package - the importance seems low
<deuxpi> mistrynitesh: I guess the request for enhancement is reasonable and should be set to 'Wishlist'
<mistrynitesh> deuxpi: 'Wishlist' not in status list. If it is 'importance' value, I do not have permissions to change it.
<mistrynitesh> even I was looking for the same
<deuxpi> mistrynitesh: You are right, but someone from bug control can do it
<mistrynitesh> deuxpi: ok, thanks for helping
<mistrynitesh> in bug 577568 the reporter was upgrading from karmic to lucid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577568 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Could not install the upgrades (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577568
<mistrynitesh> main.log indicates problem with installing 'fglrx'
<hggdh> mistrynitesh: bug 582432 wishlisted
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582432 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update manager should cache changelog information by url (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582432
<mistrynitesh> should it be reassigned, if so whether to 'fglrx-driver' or 'fglrx-installer'?
<mistrynitesh> hggdh: thanks :)
<hggdh> mistrynitesh: for 577568: I am unsure, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436351/
<hggdh> (this is from the term.log)
<jibel> mistrynitesh, hggdh its a dup of bug 565407
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565407 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 - inst_path_default or inst_path_override does not exist in /etc/ati when ATI Drivers are previously installed (affects: 114) (dups: 16) (heat: 599)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565407
<hggdh> jibel: merci beaucoup; mistrynitesh will you set it as a dup?
<mistrynitesh> hggdh: sure
<mistrynitesh> uii... jibel already did that!
<hggdh> heh
<jibel> mistrynitesh, sorry, you've found it, its yours :)
<mistrynitesh> yes its mine :P
<hggdh> precioussss
<mistrynitesh> time to sleep, see you people tomorrow :)
<ddecator> hggdh: did you want to talk now, or wait and talk to kermiac and i at the same time?
<hggdh> ddecator: probably better with kermiac in also. This deals with an old idea of mine, of cleaning up private data from stacktraces
<ddecator> hggdh: yah, that sounds like a great idea. not sure when he will be on since we're all in different time zones. when are you generally online?
<hggdh> ddecator: so let's get on it. I am usually in from about 0730-1930 CDT (UTC-5)
<hggdh> ddecator: a long time ago I started writing an apport-hook for Evolution. It was quite easy, until I decided to clean up the stacktraces
<ddecator> hggdh: good, we're in the same timezone so that helps. kermiac is in australia, so i know he gets on later. if he doesn't get on before 7:30 tonight then i'll figure out what times he's on and figure out what time in the morning i can get on
<hggdh> ddecator: deal
<QA_linux> Hi
<QA_linux> i want to helo to be a QA for ubuntu
<QA_linux> i think this the right place to star
<ddecator> QA_linux: this is one of the many places you can start :)
<ddecator> QA_linux: do you have any questions?
<QA_linux> yes
<QA_linux> what i need to kwow or to do for start doing QA for linux
<QA_linux> for ubuntu
<ddecator> QA_linux: well are you looking to help with bug triage?
<QA_linux> ok
<QA_linux> what do you need__
<QA_linux> ??
<QA_linux> just tell me what you need
<ddecator> QA_linux: well this channel helps with bug triage. info on the BugSquad can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<QA_linux> what i can do for estar testing the test cases or something stuff like that
<QA_linux> but tomorrow is the day bug
<QA_linux> right??
<yofel> QA_linux: for general QA work you should start  at http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<QA_linux> ok thanks
<Aquina> I think you should read the online documents first, QA_linux.
<yofel> this here is the home of the bugsquad as ddecator said and we help taking care of the bug reports that come in from testers
<hggdh> well, it happens that bug triaging is one of the QA activities, let's not forget that
<yofel> there is #ubuntu-testing for stuff like upgrade/ISO testing, and #ubuntu+1 for general discussion about the development version of ubuntu
<QA_linux> ok thanks a lor for the information
<yofel> hggdh: yep, sry if I was unclear about that
<hggdh> yofel: you we not wrong, I just wanted to be sure QA_linux understood it
<yofel> sure, np
<QA_linux> so here is for general discuss about ubuntu
<QA_linux> ??
<ddecator> QA_linux: this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Aquina> QA_linux I guess you'd rather like to join #ubuntu for general discussions and help.
<Cynthia> (From #ubuntu, I was told to go here) How would I go about making a request for optimising the PNG and SVG files with OptiPNG and Scour.py, in either all repo packages OR the files as they appear on the LiveCD?
<Cynthia> I ran them in a customisation script for the 10.04 iso image, and this saved 12 megabytes. Perhaps this would help add more software in future versions, such as Meerkat.
<David-T> Cynthia: um #ubuntu-bugs doesn't seem like the right place for that
<David-T> not sure what would be mind. although you could try filing a bug if all else fails
<Cynthia> looks like I was mistakenly referred to here by someone in #ubuntu then, sorry for the inconvenience :)
<pionar> hey, did i do this right: #582942 is a bug report for eye of gnome.  I didn't see a matching report in gnome's bugzilla, so i added one and linked to the launchpad bug.
<yofel> bug 582942
 * BUGabundo_Chuck kicks the bot
<BUGabundo_Chuck> oh wait
<BUGabundo_Chuck> bug #582942
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582942 in eog (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "eye of gnome does not open files depending on name/extension (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582942
<yofel> ...
<BUGabundo_DrHous> fu fu
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-20
<yaxomoxay> hello
<ddecator> hey yaxomoxay
<yaxomoxay> hi ddecator ... how r u ?
<ddecator> yaxomoxay: good, and yourself?
<yaxomoxay> ddecator not bad at all... at home, on a sofa, w/ a laptop :)
<yaxomoxay> so, what is the first step in getting involved in ubuntu's sw testing? I am already in the ml
<ddecator> this channel is meant more for bug triage. if you want to help with testing, #ubuntu-testing will be better :)
<yaxomoxay> what is the relationship between ubuntu testing and bug triage, if any
<ddecator> well we're both QA related. ubuntu-testing concentrates more on testing out development software and reporting bugs, ubuntu-bugs is more about triaging those bugs
<yaxomoxay> are they both under ubuntu's Bug squad?
<ddecator> i believe the testing team is considered separate
<yaxomoxay> ok, I'll check the website. Thanks for the info.
<ddecator> no problem :)
<yaxomoxay> how do you install 10.10 packages? I noticed some bugs for 10.10 are already on launchpad
<smokenbiskits> i have a bug, but i don't know how to report it other than subjectively
<ddecator> smokenbiskits: what program is the bug in?
<smokenbiskits> its w/ the kernel
<smokenbiskits> and bios
<smokenbiskits> specifically acpi
<ddecator> you can check launchpad to see if the bug has been reported against 'linux', otherwise you can use 'ubuntu-bug linux' to report the bug
<smokenbiskits> ty
<ddecator> no problem :)
<smokenbiskits> one more question...anyone using toshiba satellite l505d and/or insyde h2o bios?
<smokenbiskits> k tx ddecator
<akgraner> Hi all  - the bug day announcement has been added to the Fridge and syndicated to the Planet :-) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2039  Have Fun hugging bugs  - you all rock! :-D
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm a new BugSquad member. I think this bug should be set to wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/367512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 367512 in ubuntu "unnecessary screensaver interruption (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New]
 * ddecator looks
<ddecator> yes, i agree that it's wishlist, but i'm not sure what package it should be assigned to...
<DrKenobi> gnome-screensaver?
<ddecator> maybe...anyone here work on screensaver bugs before?
<DrKenobi> maybe notify-osd!
<DrKenobi> maybe both
<ddecator> hm, i think it depends on which course the feature would take. to have no notifications while the screensaver is active, notify-osd would probably need to do the work, but to have notifications over the screensaver would probably be more work for gnome-screensaver
<DrKenobi> so maybe it should be gnome-screensaver...
<ddecator> that's my best guess atm
<DrKenobi> ddecator, what's next? should i send it to upstream or wait?
<ddecator> if it's indeed something gnome should work on, then you can look upstream to see if there has already been a request for it. i'm hesitant to tell you to report upstream without knowing if they would be the ones to work on the bug, haha
<DrKenobi> i have already checked at bugzilla.gnome.com and i didn't find any duplicate in gnome-screensaver i will look if it's already reported with notify-osd
<DrKenobi> ddecator, I found this, but my english is not perfect, do you think is the bug we have? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607029
<ubot2> Gnome bug 607029 in general "Make volume, brightness, and other system feedback available on the locked screen and in the overview" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ddecator> DrKenobi: i don't think so, they aren't talking about how it should affect the screensaver, they seem to just be talking about how to improve their notifications
<DrKenobi> ok, so I didnt find anything
<ddecator> it's kind of an odd feature request imo, so i don't know if you'll find any other reports for it
<DrKenobi> ok, but if we are not sure which package to assign this bug, I will come back tomorrow and ask again. ok?
<ddecator> sounds good. there are a lot of triagers familiar with gnome, this is just a slow time :)
<DrKenobi> Ok, thank you ddecator!
<ddecator> no problem :)
<atrus> so, the screensaver is visible when your machine is locked... you also would want to be careful that notifications wouldn't pop up while the machine is locked, that might give away something about something private you're doing
<ddecator> very true
<DrKenobi> but if the machine is not locked, and the screensaver is running, there is no reason for th screensaver to stop working if I press the volume keys
<kermiac> seb128: ping re indicator-applet apport hook. I filed bug 583174 to track the info needed as we discussed yesterday with tedg
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583174 in indicator-applet "Apport hook for indicator-applet (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583174
<BUGabundo_remote> epikay hey
<seb128> kermiac, hi, thanks
<kermiac> hi seb128, no probs. Once it's decided exactly what info is needed I'll start working on the hook
<seb128> you can already start by collecting the logs
<seb128> and give a list of indicators
<seb128> ie a question asking if the issue is with the applet itself or with one of the icons
<seb128> then list the icons, sounds, etc
<seb128> the idea is to try to open the bug directly on the right indicator
<kermiac> good idea, thanks. I'll start working on it :)
<seb128> thanks
<xelister> the UI after upgrade to Lucid is bad. How to report that?
<xelister> in example, pidgin windows jump into my face
<xelister> and opening a terminal from alt+f2 does not focuses the new terminal AND its hard to alt+tab to it
<mistrynitesh> bug 543599 looks like a wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 543599 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade kernel selection could be better (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543599
<mvo> mistrynitesh: thanks, indeed. I will ask for some more information
<mistrynitesh> mvo: my pleasure
<BUGabundo_remote> hi mvo. long time no see
<mvo> hey BUGabundo_remote
<xelister> mistrynitesh: keyboard not working in ubuntu lucid. On many computers. Can you mark this as critical or something?
<xelister> mistrynitesh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555169 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[lucid] Keyboard and mouse freeze after grub, usb and PS/2 keyboard not working in X (affects: 27) (heat: 126)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mistrynitesh> xelister: i do not have necessary permissions, someone who has will definitely help you :)
<xelister> god this Lucid's UI is horribly unusable
<xelister> new windows jump into my face (pidgin IM; alt+f2 new program etc) and they are  1) IN MY FACE (bad!)  2) they are even not focused (so cant close them easly)  3) they are at end of ALT+TAB list.  It's the opposite of usability
<mistrynitesh> I'm sure you will be kind enough to report relevant bugs, and usability is a very subjective term anyways
<xelister> I hope you will agree, a suddenly popping up window  that  1) blocks entire screen   2) can't be closed with alt+f4 (not focused)  3) can't be easly alt-tabb'd to   is realy no nice
<mistrynitesh> launchpad acting wierd... shows the bug report, but when I try to change the status, it gives 'Timeout error' :(
<Odd-rationale> same here.
<charlie-tca> same here, and the status does not update
<Pici> Looks like some people are reporting similar problems in #launchpad
<mistrynitesh> may be we in the bugsquad overloaded lp ;)
<mistrynitesh> time to report bug against package 'launchpad' :D
<Pici> If you're getting an OOPS error, it might be a good idea to share it in #launchpad
<mistrynitesh> just need to give the 'oops-some number' ?
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=some
<Pici> Yessir
<xelister> what is the formal name for the eyekendy (Apparance > Visuall Effects) ?
<mrand> xelister:  compiz?
<xelister> mrand: I think so.  Imho you should give this technical information.  not just for-noobs "Visuall Effects" but also for more power users.. or if someone wants to google more info
<mrand> xelister: I agree.  Figuring out application names, and then package names, are one of the MANY barriers not just to bug triaging, but to reporting as well.
<xelister> mrand: so who we contact so this gets changed?
<xelister> it's quite trivial change.. just append the name of binary, the technical name. Doesn't even need any translation works on strings
<mrand> xelister: the question is where do you put this information that is most easy to find?
<mrand> Without cluttering up system menus, I mean.
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm new here. Yesterday I asked for bug to be set to wishlist, but the other guy was not sure if this was a problem with gnome-screensaver or notify-osd https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/367512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 367512 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "unnecessary screensaver interruption (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> xelister, mrand: hm... we do have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage for that now, I'm not sure if putting app names everywhere is a good idea, as the common user doesn't care about that
<xelister> mrand: in the menu in (...)
<xelister> also, for each window title append binary na,e
<xelister> that could be feauture of DM
<aburch> xelisterHaving the binary name in every window title will probably look not so nice.
<xelister> btw, kmail is now unusable pile of .... - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/583340
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583340 in ubuntu "uses mysqld instead of mysqld-akonadi (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xelister> crashes always
<xelister> my mistake, the above bug report is something else I think
<xelister> well, then 10.04 seems to be a disaster... is there any speciall work going on right now to fix all this?
<Aquina> Ouch! It's not a desasster although I hope Canonical will more focus on stability and security in the future. What's your problem, xelister? Don't you want to join #ubuntu?
<xelister> Aquina: I'm reporting bugs.  Well every thing we (users here) touch, falls appart. Most programs fail.
<xelister> kmail is unusalbe.  desktop (compiz) is horrible, even worse then in 9.10.  Firefox had trouble working.  etc
<xelister> on some computers even keyboard does not work
<xelister> I dont know why Ubuntu felt its needed to add cheap glossy gimmicks and pretend to be mac os x, instead just improving the tools we need to use daily
<ddecator> most users have found lucid to be very stable. things like keyboards not working are related to the kernel and not something we have much control over
<DrKenobi> lucid for me is 10/10, only 1 little problem but that not affects me!
<xelister> ddecator: over 20 reports on lanuchpad for the keybaord thing. Linus would never release such kernel, its not problem in vanilla. Possible workarounds include some options to X afair. So it must be config/init scripts etc
<Aquina> xelister, I partially agree with you. That's why I work on my own fork of it with stability and security enhancements.
<Aquina> On the other hand 10.04 brings manny improvements with it.
<xelister> fork of what?
<Aquina> Xubuntu
<Aquina> When it's remasterd it will be available (in July).
<aburch> I sometimes wonder why everybody seems to need their own distribution recently...
<Aquina> yes thats a problem also mentioned on slashdot.
<Aquina> But my distro was in the works for pver 2 years and is not a standard one with a new wallpaper. :-)
<Aquina> I started it at the university...
<aburch> It might be a better idea to fix security and stability issues upstream instead...
<Aquina> I also took this into account.
<Aquina> The problem is however that we had demands whe wanted to satisfy. Most portions are not upstream compatible.
<aburch> But you have the ressources for maintaining all the patches and updating them for the next release, do quality assurance, ...?
<Aquina> For e.g. we altered the authentification modules (pam) wnd fixed some things which will never go into Ubuntu.
<xelister> like "quality"
<xelister> btw, Aquina can you perhaps make the copy-paste work in your distro?
<xelister> because it makes some users jellous of windows 3.11
<Aquina> aburch I have some help and right now we do this for *us* only. Publication has not yet been voted on. I'm pushing abit towards this though.
<xelister> actually there are so many high profile bugs in ubuntu.. they dont get fixed for months.. years... why this stagnation
<Aquina> I had lectures about "quality" during the last terms and the more I know about this the more I realize there do to manny different assumptions exist about that quality is. Bruce Schneier says something different than my Prof. and he something eles than I do,
<Aquina> 28 critical +3 since last week, yes I saw them.
<maco> xelister: we could always use more volunteers to help fix them
<Aquina> I prmised in the past to triage and bugfix but not this month or the next one. I'll do it however. I wanna contribute more.
<maco> hmm copy & paste doesnt work?
<maco> um since when?
<Aquina> See my Launchpad profile I recently started (2 yrs ago). What are 2 years? :-))
<xelister> maco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334
<maco> in most cases it seems fine to me, though i know that if you copy, then quit the app you copied from, then try to paste the buffer is lost. if you do that much, try using a clipboard manager
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affects: 144) (dups: 23) (heat: 922)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<hggdh> heh. bug 511269 is now in progress!
<Aquina> Oh yes, maco. Now I see what you mean.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511269 in malone "only bug supervisor should be able to assign bugs to other people (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511269
<aburch> Aquina: Out of curiosity: Where do you use you custom distribution? And what did you change in PAM? Just the configuration?
<xelister> btw, I would love it if kamil would not crash ALL THE TIME since upgrade to 9.10
<xelister> 10.04* to
<maco> pop, imap, or dimap?
<maco> if imap, thats not since 9.10...thats since at least 9.04
<maco> if dimap...no problem here
<maco> thatd likely be a kde upstream bug though, not a kubuntu-specific one
<maco> do you submit the crash reports bugs.kde.org?
<xelister> no account, it just dies because of stupid aconadi something
 * xelister tries a fix from forum
<Aquina> aburch, we (20 ppl.) created it during our study courses. In the meanwile I use it as my desktop distro besides Ubuntu 8.04 on the servers and monowall on the firewalls/routers. Well... I use it for work as I'm a dev. I'm going to work for the German gov in Aug/2010.
<maco> xelister: you can install glipper in ubuntu if you want a clipboard manager. i believe kubuntu includes klipper by default
<Aquina> Regarding PAM we fixed the problem with "user not known to the underlying authenticatiion module blah, blah.." and yes we changed the configuration files for more security. This is however just 0.x percent of what our fork is all about.
<xelister> what is it's name?
<xelister> is it going to be more secure?
<Aquina> yes It's called "Xubuntu SE" and not yet available.
<nigelb> what the heck! bug 357218
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 357218 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu wallpaper called warty-final-ubuntu.png is made with Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh (affects: 4)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357218
<nigelb> JFo: truely, I support your option.  Only a specific few people should change Fix Released bugs :/
<JFo> heh
<Pici> ugh.
<nigelb> its soo going to be a shouting match.  I have half a mind to close it as won't fix
<JFo> do that then
<JFo> since it is fixed anyway
<JFo> this would be a great place for my other idea of completely locking a bug
<JFo> where there are no possibilities of comments
<hggdh> JFo: which idea?
<nigelb> exactly
<JFo> or status change
<hggdh> oh
<JFo> hggdh, the one I put forward to LP team
<nigelb> No changes except by bug supervisor
<JFo> or bugcontrol
<nigelb> hggdh: any suggestions on what to do for what bug?
<JFo> doesn't have to be too elitist
<hggdh> the photoshop one? Let me look at it
<nigelb> JFo: bug supervisor for ubuntu = bug control
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> all lp projects would love this idea sooner or later
<hggdh> nigelb: I would close it. This is not really a problem
<aburch> nigelb: Which idea? Disabling commenting on bugs?
<nigelb> aburch: disabling anything on bugs, essentially just making it read only to everyone except bug supervisor
<nigelb> we have bugs which have turned into blogs
<nigelb> and I get a new post by email every day :/
<nigelb> hggdh: closee as Fix Released or Won't Fix?
<aburch> I don't hink that would be a good idea.  Users would probably just file new bugs anyway...
<aburch> nigelb: What about "invalid"? I don't think it is even a bug.
<nigelb> aburch: yes, thats better than having a big bug with 500 coments thats dont help
<ogra> nigelb, wontfix it ...
<ddecator> hggdh: btw, i talked to mitch last night and he is fighting the ubuflu so he hasn't been staying on as late, so he was wondering if we could talk next week once he's feeling better
<ogra> (and decline the jaunty task :) )
<aburch> nigelb: Well, there is still the "unsubscribe from this bug" whishlist-item for LP :)
<nigelb> If I touch that bug, I'll be famous becuase that bug is surely going to be slashdotted :D
<hggdh> ddecator: certainly, no prob
<hggdh> nigelb: I will do it
<ddecator> hggdh: good deal, i'll let him know tonight :)
<nigelb> hggdh: thanks :)
 * nigelb about to add comment
<ogra> nigelb, well, lucid is out if people want to point out the fact that the wallpaper is made with PS they can blog about it, a bug is surely the wrong approach
<nigelb> ogra: +1
<aburch> I hope nobody used a proprietary Canon camera to take photos that ended up somehow in Ubuntu ;)
<nigelb> ogra: apparently the fedora guys campaign telling that we make everything for fedora with fedora
<nigelb> aburch: good one
<xelister> or run Ubuntu on closed hardware like the cpu
<hggdh> ogra: yes. Photoshop was used, but the results are free, which is what is important
<hggdh> also, most of the pictures we see are taken with proprietary cameras (running proprietary software). So what?
<ogra> hggdh, iirc mark made some statements in his opening talk at UDS about the fact that we dont restrict people to use what they like to contribute to ubuntu
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm new at the BugSquad. I've just reported upstream this bug, I think it should be set to Triaged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-screensaver/+bug/367512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 367512 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unnecessary screensaver interruption (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nigelb> DrKenobi: done! Thanks for sending upstream :)
<DrKenobi> nigelb, thank you, it was my first upstream!! :-D
<ddecator> ah, so it was a gnome-screensaver bug. keep up the good work DrKenobi :)
<DrKenobi> ddecator, I asked again a few hours ago!
<hggdh> nigelb: done. Now we wait for the fallout ;-)
 * ddecator is tempted to subscribe just to see what happens
<hggdh> oh yes, I should subscribe -- after all, not only I closed it (again), but also declined the nomination ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: oh, you get to decline nominations too! oh yeah, qa team
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> nigelb: this is actually a responsability I would gladly be without...
<nigelb> hggdh: lol, I thought you liked your new job
<hggdh> nigelb: I *do*, very much. It is nice to work (and earn) on something you like and support for a change
<marjo> hggdh: i thought so too
<hggdh> yes. /me is quite happy :-)
<xelister> this is ridiculous
<xelister> kmail still not working in lucid
<pedro_> and now the internet isn't working for him either!
 * pedro_ runs
<nigelb> pedro_: lol
<Aquina> *lol*
<hggdh> cool. thunderstorms
 * hggdh waits for a power surge
<kamusin> Eeebotu is dead.
<kamusin> under bugs-announce...
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> kamusin: looking at it
<kamusin> please send a ping of resurrection
<DrKenobi> Hi! If i find a duplicate bug, do I have to set the duplicate to invalid? Or what status?
<yofel> mark it as a dup and leave the status as it is
<DrKenobi> yofel, ok
<DrKenobi> thanks
<yofel> duplicate bugs don't have a status of their own
<hggdh> kamusin: eeeBotu is back, thank you for the heads up
<kamusin> no problem hggdh ;)
<bdmurray> leaving the duplicate bugs status creates less work if it needs to become undupped
<hggdh> yeeee! teh photoshop bug has just been reopened. Although I do not quite follow the explanation...
<nigelb> hggdh: awesome
<nigelb> hggdh: so he wants photoship shiped?
<aburch> Having Photoshop as FOSS in Ubuntu would certainly be awesome :-D
<nigelb> hggdh: thats a bug you should perhaps mark won't fix
<nigelb> thats the only way they wont play with it anymore
<hggdh> no, he does not want photoshop, and he confuses ethical and technical issues (of which this bug is none)
<nigelb> exactly
<nigelb> I vote for the bug to be marked Won't Fix or Invalid
<hggdh> it will not help, he will just change it again
<aburch> And closed again (by Vish).
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> this will no nowhere, we will close and he will reopen. I vote to just let it stay there
<hggdh> and, until the LP bug to keep a closed bug closed is worked on, nothing we can do
<vish> hggdh: i'm gonna wont fix it if re-opened again ;)
<vish> hggdh: the lp folks mentioned at the UDS the Wontfix cant be re-opened now..
<hggdh> vish: oh, OK. go for it
<charlie-tca> I think you can ask launchpad to lock the comments, too, can't you?
<maco> thats possible?
<charlie-tca> Of course, doesn't mean they will
<charlie-tca> Not sure
<maco> vish: can the bug manager still reopen it?
<vish> maco: thats what they mentioned.. if set as wont fix , it can only be re-opened by the bug managers
<maco> ohok
<hggdh> oh boy, jusst found that I run an AMD64, which has proprietary firmware. I should be running an Ubuntu-FLOSS firmware instead.
<hggdh> I propose we all power off
<vish> hmm , is gmail open source?
<yofel> err... architecture 'any' means 'build  for all architectures' right?
<hggdh> never remember which is which... any means it is arch-independent, all means "all archs". Or the other way around
<Elbrus> Can somebody with a platform OTHER than i386 confirm that tuxcmd in Lucid does not run due to an access violation? See bug 577728. I can confirm for i386, but not for other platforms.
<hggdh> Elbrus: if just running it counts, then it did not get a signal here (amd64)
<Elbrus> hggdh: could you start it from command line (and see it fail)?
<hggdh> Elbrus: this is what I did
<Elbrus> sorry, so your tuxcmd runs?
<greg-g> hggdh: tuxcmd runs here on amd64 as well
<Elbrus> ok, thanks for the notes.
<greg-g> erm, sorry, wrong person, but you got it :)
<yofel> hggdh: this any != all was actually what I wanted to clear up (see #ubuntu+1)
<yofel> but nvm now
<hggdh> yofel: yeah. I think -- I am sure -- this is documented in the developer's guide
<yofel> I looked it up in the policy, all: arch-indep, any: any arch
<hggdh> oh, OK. Then all builds for any, but names the .deb as i386
<yofel> er.. any names the .deb i386
<yofel> all names it all.deb
<hggdh> or that ;-)
<hggdh> been long I don't package
<hggdh> then any is for all, and all is indep. Really bad choice of words, here
<Elbrus> anybody here that reads chinese? what does " 子进程 已安装的 post-removal 脚本 返回了错误号 139" mean (see bug 493022)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 493022 in lesstif2 (Ubuntu) "package lesstif2 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: 子进程 已安装的 post-removal 脚本 返回了错误号 139 (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493022
<greg-g> Elbrus: tried google translate? I haven't done much with that language and google, but it somtimes gives a good clue
<David-T> Elbrus: google claims: Child process has installed post-removal script returned error number 139
<Elbrus> David-T and greg-g: thanks.. I will try the rest as well.
<greg-g> np
<yofel> 139 was segfault I think...
<yofel> guess some command that was called by the script segfaulted
<Elbrus> that would fix the description as well
<Elbrus> the current lesstif2 only calls ldconfig...
<yofel> hm...
<Elbrus> I will have to figure out what the script was in Karmic's first version...
<Elbrus> lesstif2.postrm only calls ldconfig... should I reassign the bug ?
<nenon> I have an issue with ddclient running as daemon in 10.04
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think this bug importance should be set to wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/522991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522991 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gwibber does not display recipient of "wall to wall" posts [Facebook] (affects: 16) (dups: 1) (heat: 79)" [Low,Triaged]
<Elbrus> nenon: please read the message of this channel. it is not for support. Please use #ubuntu for that
<nenon> @Elbrus sorry :)
<Elbrus> np
<DrKenobi> Hi! I found this, and I think is not a but, could someone confirm it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368734
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 368734 in ubuntu "want to restore computer to factory settings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> DrKenobi: does not look like a bug here.
<DrKenobi> charlie-tca, ok, I'm new here, I just wanted to be sure. I also don't think it's a bug. Thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are doing great! Thanks for helping
<DrKenobi> ;-)
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm not sure, but maybe this could be a wishlist, keep in mind I'm new here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/374231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 374231 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "can't change default file browser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-21
<hggdh> DrKenobi: agreed, and done. Thank you
<DrKenobi> hggdg, thank you!
<DrKenobi> I've just reported this bug upstream, could someone set the status to Triage? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/374231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 374231 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "can't change default file browser (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend> Nautilus used to keep track of changes in files sizes and display them on the statusbar, didn't it? It doesn't look like it does that anymore.
<jo-erlend> Does anyone know why?
<mrand> DrKenobi: done
<DrKenobi> mrand, thank you
<greg-g> is there a way to have ubuntu-bug use the beta lanuchpad server?
<greg-g> I'm getting reayd to do a demo and I don't want to spam. I can always just go to the next to last step
<hggdh> greg-g: I think you can use it on staging by 'env APPORT_STAGING=1 ubuntu-bug whadda-whadda
<hggdh> then you go to https://staging.launchpad.net to see your bug
<greg-g> cool
<greg-g> thanks hggdh
<bdmurray> staging is not beta though just to be clear
<hggdh> good one, bdmurray, thanks for pointing this out :-)
<nigelb> ddecator: for the nautilius hook, did you close the bug from changelog?
<nigelb> ddecator: I don't see your branch anywhere :/
<nigelb> micahg: if we're going with tags for the needs apport hook bugs, how do you suggest we go about it?
<micahg> nigelb: needs-apport-hook?
<micahg> nigelb: or just apport-hook
<nigelb> ok, then we routinely keep checking the list of bugs with thta tag?
<micahg> nigelb: sounds like a plan :)
<nigelb> I'll just add some stuff I found helps in development and I'll write to ubnutu-devel :)
<nigelb> like symlinking the source_package.py file to ~/source_package.py so edits can be made real time without jumping aroud with permissions
<micahg> nigelb: that sounds hackish
<nigelb> well, its better than playing with permissions in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/
<micahg> nigelb: why is there a problem with the permissions?
<nigelb> because you can't write into that folder
<micahg> nigelb: yes, but why do you need to?
<nigelb> when creating a new hook and testing it
<micahg> nigelb: it should just be copied there manually to test
<nigelb> yeah, I used to do that, until I realized that you somone times need to make small small corrections
<micahg> nigelb: sudo vi works nice :)
<nigelb> oh, yeah :D
<nigelb> so needs-apport-hook or apport-hook ?
<micahg> nigelb: if you use apport-hook, it can be used for maintenance issues as well
<nigelb> ah, ok
<nigelb> I'll talk to jcastro to know what all avenues I have to puruse to get people hear abuot this initiative and we can go with it :)
<ddecator> nigelb: i referenced the bug in the change log, but i should be closed...i set it as fix committed (although looking back not sure if that should be done when it's committed or after it's been reviewed and accepted...)
<ddecator> it shouldn't*
<nigelb> ddecator: you did dch -i and then what did you do?
<ddecator> nigelb: added info into the changelog, then committed, then pushed to a personal branch, then requested a merge
<nigelb> you comitted with bzr commit?
<ddecator> yah
<nigelb> next time, use debcommit
<ddecator> oh, never even heard of debcommit o.o
<nigelb> that would like your branch to the bug
<nigelb> that would make your commit message = changelog entry
<ddecator> right
<ddecator> should i redo it or leave it for this time?
<nigelb> oh, wait, wrong merge requested I think
<ddecator> ?
<nigelb> hold on.  even I've never used udd
<ddecator> well i didn't want to request a merge into the branch that pulls from upstream automatically, i requested a merge for the branch that has the debian folder with source_nautilus.py in it
<nigelb> ddecator: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation ?
<ddecator> nigelb: nope. what part exactly should i look at?
<nigelb> first 4
<ddecator> ah, that would have been helpful...
<nigelb> lol
<ddecator> nigelb: want me to start over following those directions?
<nigelb> ddecator: it would be nice, yes
<nigelb> plus thats th only way it would show up for sponsorship I suppose
<ddecator> nigelb: alright, will do. so ubuntu-sponsors for the reviewer?
<nigelb> dont do anything specific
<nigelb> it should happen automatically
<ddecator> ok, i'll let you know if i run into anything
<ddecator> nigelb: this is probably minor, but in the bzr branch name when i push to a person branch, should the numbers at the end be the bug number?
<ddecator> personal*
<nigelb> nope
<ddecator> date?
<nigelb> well, I dont think so
<ddecator> the wiki shows 12345
<nigelb> you just have to give the branch a name
<ddecator> ok, so the exact format for that doesn't matter as much?
<nigelb> not really, make sure that its easily understable as to what it does
<ddecator> good deal
<kermiac> hey nigelb, ddecator :)
<ddecator> ah, i think i found the right branch...
<ddecator> nigelb: just to make sure i do this right, is lp:ubuntu/nautilus the one i should pull and work on? there are sever nautilus branches :\
<ddecator> hey kermiac :)
<kermiac> ddecator: did you find out what was going on with the nondefault gconf in your hook mate?
<ddecator> kermiac: no, but pitti marked my bug as in progress so i'm hoping he knows
<kermiac> ddecator: ok :)
<ddecator> several*
<ddecator> why can't i type tonight?
<nigelb> ddecator: cirrect
<nigelb> *correct
<nigelb> even I can't type
<ddecator> nigelb: alright, thanks, didn't see that branch before, so i'll start from the beginning. at least after this is done i should get it right from now on :p
<ddecator> nigelb: the reviewer, by default, is ubuntu-branches
<nigelb> ddecator: hold on
<nigelb> Then you can use the link "Propose for merging into another branch", and then type in an explanation of your change in the "Initial Comment" box. Set the "Reviewer" to be either "ubuntu-sponsors". Lastly click "Propose Merge" in order to complete the process.
<nigelb> ahh, looks like you need to do it manually after all
<ddecator> so ubuntu-sponsors then?
<nigelb> yes
<ddecator> k
<ddecator> nigelb: should it always be that?
<nigelb> yesyep
<nigelb> oh grr
<nigelb> looks like you got the lucid sources
<ddecator> uh, that's not right...
<ddecator> or i got maverick and pushed to lucid
<nigelb> hhahha
<ddecator> ugh. ok, so push to maverick then? >.>
<nigelb> yeah
<ddecator> alright
<nigelb> you're making all the mistakes I made :D
<ddecator> nigelb: so make it maverick in the changelog entry too?
<nigelb> yes, definitely
<nigelb> I was getting there :D
<ddecator> alright, so then it'll be ubuntu1 instead of ubuntu2 yes?
<ddecator> or ubuntu2 still?
<nigelb> when you do a dch -i the version number should change
<ddecator> right, but even though i'm changing from lucid to maverick i just leave it as ubuntu2 since it's the same version number?
<nigelb> yea
<ddecator> ok
<nigelb> I strongly suspect that you got lucid soruces though
<ddecator> possibly. so repull and try again i suppose...
<nigelb> if you pulled lp:ubuntu/nautilius and got lucid, I gotta ask aronud if thats correct
<ddecator> well nothing in the changelog said maverick, but idk if they've made any changes for maverick yet. i'll specify maverick to be safe
<ddecator> yah, looks like it points to maverick
<nigelb> I *HATE* loggerhead
<nigelb> (the web interface to bzr)
<ddecator> yah, not the best looking thing, haha
<lifeless> speed, or ui, or something else?
<nigelb> its so slow
<nigelb> I've been trying to get to the changelog for sometime now
<nigelb> ah, finally!
<nigelb> ok, so you got maverick source and you pushed to lucid I suppose :D
<nigelb> lifeless: ui is nice, but wish it were faster
<ddecator> ok, so i'll repull the same thing, ha
<nigelb> lifeless: I can't complain though, its b0rking randomly less often now ;)
<ddecator> nigelb: so hooks i write should be for maverick if they have a branch for it?
<nigelb> ddecator: yep, you always fix stuff for the current development version
<ddecator> nigelb: ok...i'm going to have this down by the end of the night :p
<nigelb> unless something is seriously borked and you want to fix it in -proposed and have it end up in -updates
<nigelb> ddecator: if you want to take break and try tomorrow, thats ok too
<nigelb> its a lot of floundering around in the beginning.  I did that too
<ddecator> nigelb: pfffft, take a break. good joke
<ddecator> alright, lets try this again
<ddecator> nigelb: that looks better :)
<nigelb> yay!
<ddecator> alright, i'll add the diff to the report...
<nigelb> ddecator: not really needed per se
<ddecator> nigelb: so just forget it? just following the wiki :p
<nigelb> ddecator: go ahea, sicne you didn't add a file its ok
<ddecator> nigelb: ?
<nigelb> ddecator: do it ;)
<ddecator> nigelb: haha, alright. i'm guessing it's not a big deal if it's a .diff instead of .debdiff? (i know this is nit-picky, but i'm trying to prevent causing any more bug spam from this :p)
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> not in this caes
<ddecator> in what case would it matter?
<nigelb> an uploader can get source via udd and apply the diff
<ddecator> ah, so debdiff is generally preferred then?
<nigelb> not in this case
<nigelb> mostly they'd just merge the branches
<ddecator> right, but i just mean in general
<nigelb> if you're using udd, doesnt matter
<nigelb> othewise, debdiff
<nigelb> we're moving torwards udd though
<nigelb> except for some 500 packages, everything else is in bzr
<ddecator> gotcha
<nigelb> ddecator: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<ddecator> nigelb: ok, i think i'm done
<nigelb> search for bug number ;)
<nigelb> um, search for your name. sorry
<ddecator> haha, look at that
<ddecator> nigelb: look good?
<nigelb> oh yes :)
<ddecator> finally :)
<nigelb> good work!
<ddecator> now i can work on the other hook i've got
<ddecator> nigelb: thanks :)
<nigelb> whats next in line?
<ddecator> nigelb: btw, let me know when the tags go active just so i know to watch for that. and i'm creating a hook for clutter
<nigelb> ddecator: you've been busy :D
<ddecator> nigelb: that's the goal :)
<ddecator> nigelb: any other hooks you want me to work on as well? or was that just a training one? :p
<nigelb> nothing from me
<nigelb> that was from seb - nautilus
<ddecator> k
<anub> hi I'm trying to connect to my router with intrepid and can't see it in ubuntu
<ddecator> anub: this channel is related to bug triage. please try #ubuntu for support :)
<anub> I did
<anub> there is no support
<ddecator> it's a slow time of day. it might help to wait a while and try again later.
<anub> tried earlier too - what time is the best?
<anub> what a bunch of elitist jerks, they help one person and not me
<ddecator> it could just be that they are not sure how to help
<ddecator> 1200-1700 UTC is usually a good time, but it can vary on the weekends
<anub> ok thanks
<clone4ubuntu> my name in ubuntu launchpad is ajmal
<kermiac> seb128: ping re bug apport hook bug 583174. I've uploaded what I've done so far, but I don't know what other info needs to be collected. I'm also think the wording of the questions good be a little better. I haven't been able to catch up with tedg to ask him what else is needed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583174 in indicator-applet "Apport hook for indicator-applet (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583174
<kermiac> wow, that didn't make much sense...   wording of the questions could be a little better
<nigelb> lol
<ddecator> it's alright mate, you're sick so you get a free pass this time ;)
<kermiac> haha thanks mate :)
<seb128> kermiac, hey, thanks, will review that later
<seb128> I just woke up and I've lot to catchup to do
<kermiac> ddecator: do i get to pass go & collect $100?
<kermiac> ok, thanks seb128 :)
<ddecator> kermiac: not this time
<ddecator> seb128: btw, if you have any hooks that need doing, you can let me know ;)
<kermiac> ok, I'm off to have some dinner
<seb128> ddecator, ok, will do when I think of one
<seb128> we should build a list
<nigelb> seb128: I'm working on that ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> Welcome to Ibiza Summer Time!
<ddecator> heya BUGabundo_remote
<arand> Anyone got a dapper system and an msn account care to confirm/defirm Bug #581331 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581331 in bitlbee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "error message while trying to use my MSN account in bitlbee (affects: 6) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581331
<chrisccoulson> arand - dapper is EOL on the desktop, i'm not sure there is a need to test there
<chrisccoulson> arand - is that something which broke recently btw?
<arand> chrisccoulson: But bitlbee works as a server, so I'm assuming that it would be possible.
<ogra> chrisccoulson, isnt bitlbee am IRC proxy ?
<ogra> *an
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll accept the nomination for dapper too
<ogra> (though its surely universe anyway)
<arand> chrisccoulson: Yes, and I've alredy got the fix ready for sponsoring/SRU for hardy-lucid... but I can't get dapper going in vbox...
<chrisccoulson> ok, no worries. i will sponsor those after lunch if nobody has done them already by then
<arand> I'm not at all sure it is present in dapper even, since when I tried in a chroot (which I have no idea if I did correctly) it seemed to actually work in dapper :/
<arand> chrisccoulson: Cheers.
<xelister> the god damned Akonadi bs seems to mess up some KDE programs in Lucid, like kmail...  is there any work going to fix this? Thoes are serious bugs, important application is totally unusable
<Odd-rationale> can't you disable akonadi?
<xelister> oh, there is actually active bug report.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/554514  can we set it's prio high?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "cant find resource agents (affects: 30) (dups: 1) (heat: 176)" [Medium,New]
<xelister> Odd-rationale: I dont know.. can I? I would love to. ******* akonadi
<Odd-rationale> i thuoght there was something is system settings...
<Odd-rationale> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#How_do_I_completely_disable_Akonadi_startup.3F
<xelister> that was for the other bs that noone uses, nepomuk.  Akonadi - the application that always crashes kde apps.  nepomuku - the application, that makes you want to sepuku ;)     Why oh why god is this happening
<xelister> if anyone wants to debug kmail crahses with me (due to akonadi) then Im glad to help.
<ctimko> howdy
<yofel> xelister: maybe talk to Harald, he's apachelogger in #kubuntu-devel
<xelister> yofel: ok, I do
<xelister> btw, after upgrade to lucid.... links from kmail are opened in... gues it....   elinks!  lol, what?
<yofel> o.O
<xelister> in a terminal window. what the hell X_x
<yofel> I remeber having kmail/akonadi issues a while ago that somehow fixed themselves, but haven't yet seen that one
<xelister> Im trying to get kmail working for 3 days now, what a disaster
<yofel> hm, did you use debian at some point?
<yofel> just asking as they have a different akonadi mysql setup there which doesn't play well with kubuntu
<xelister> yofel: not on this box
<yofel> ok, nvm then
<xelister> how one should manually start this damn akonadi server for given user?
<xelister> I understand that this server does not start at all (can not find akonadi server on D-bus error)
<yofel> but if you really think that the bug you mentioned is your issue then you should talk to Harald, debugging over IRC is usually faster than over LP
<yofel> akonadictl start
<yofel> I think
<xelister> yofel: ok I have some results. WOuld you like to debug too? perhaps over xmpp. Im also asking Harald
<yofel> I don't think I'll be of much help, I know very little about akonadi
<nigelb> Sigh, I try to help and people pounce on me.
<kahen> I'm not sure which of the smlnj packages to file this bug against, but the entire SML/NJ library seems to be missing from the distribution. the .sml and .sig files that should be in /usr/lib/smlnj/lib/SMLNJ-LIB are in /usr/lib/mlton/sml/smlnj-lib meaning that you can't use any of the SML/NJ libraries in interactive mode
 * yofel hugs nigelb
<nigelb> yofel: found a bug, trying to dissect cvs for past few hours, almost pulling my hair out, and an angry response that its not fast enough!
<yofel> *sigh*
<kahen> 'ln -s /usr/lib/mlton/sml/smlnj-lib /usr/lib/smlnj/lib/SMLNJ-LIB' fixes the bug as far as i can tell
<yofel> reminds me of a bug that I once closed because it was against non-ubuntu software, and I was as polite and helpful as possible...
<nigelb> kahen: possibly mlton package?
<xelister> I think people are on the edge since in Lucid so many things stoped working
<nigelb> xelister: actually, if you ask me, more things started working
<nigelb> but the thing is many ubuntu-unrelated stuff has issues which is giving backlash to us
<kahen> d'oh. that symlink didn't fix it. i forgot i had commented out the offending function
<xelister> nigelb: for me: firefox, flash, openoffice, kmail and desktop UI, also keyboard - all this things stoped working on most of my computers
<nigelb> xelister: kde? ;)
<xelister> Im using gnome
<xelister> btw, kde DE does not work at all, due to some sepuku
<nigelb> amd64?
<xelister> yes
<nigelb> ahh, I switched to i386
<nigelb> flash is more friendly on i386
<xelister> ah yes, and flash. now it works x2 slower
<xelister> and firefox overall works x4 slower
<xelister> even witohut flash
<xelister> btw, also Skype is unusalbe. and some sound I/O problems (now resolved though)
<nigelb> best bet, switch to i386.  a lot of propietary apps work better on i386
<xelister> no
<xelister> and it worked well on 9.10. I know its 3rd source evil corp app etc etc, yet, as user I see this as regression
<nigelb> well, the problem with skype is, its closed source, you have to complain to them
<nigelb> not Ubuntu, we don't ship it anyway
<xelister> apprently some API that skype uses changed
<xelister> but yea, from all the bugs, this one is least ubuntu's fault
<nigelb> it fails for me too btw
<xelister> well skype does work on 10.04 on one of my computers.  And kmail works on the other one lol.  So now I need 2 boxes to do normall every day stuff
<yofel> what I found a bit odd was, that the first lucid beta was even more broken than the  karmic beta, so even though we had more time to fix bugs, we had a lot more to fix too
<yofel> and I think the devs did a pretty good job on that
<yofel> it would be nice though if bug 563916 was fixed sometime...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563916 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "[details.so] No prompt for [S]kip or [M]anual recovery on server boot (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 76)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563916
<xelister> I really hate this, this is totall madness
<xelister> is there some explanation, why are users forced to use this akonadi ****, how to debug it, how it interacts with local mysql server, how to start/stop it, and so on... Because its hard to use something that is not understood
<yofel> erm, an interesting part there is that kubuntu akonadi uses mysql-akonadi, not mysql. They copied part of it so that you don't need to run a full mysqld instance for KDE
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOL google.com :) playable pacman
<yofel> cool XD
<xelister> I got to 3rd level, now Im back to work =)
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOL
<xelister> still unable to use kmail
<xelister> still stupid akonadi/mysql errors
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<BUGabundo_remote> mvo not around
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone knows of a bug in karmic that won't let it upgrade to lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> UM doesn't even show lucid as available
<BUGabundo_remote> a quick google around didn't find a bug report for that
<BUGabundo_remote> nor have I ever seen a pc do that
<arand> I've got karmic let me check
<BUGabundo_remote> how stupid would it be, to do what I always tell users not to do? aka sed sources?
<arand> One would ahve to mind the PPAs
<BUGabundo_remote> none AFAICS
<BUGabundo_remote> one 3rd party repo
<BUGabundo_remote> let me commetn that
<xelister> ok I will donate 50 usd to FOSS, in next month, if someone will make my stupid ubuntu capable of running damn kmail. Without lossing user configuration
<xelister> today
<arand> My karmic shows lucid if I tell it to check in software sources.
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: kmail wfm
<BUGabundo_remote> use it daily
<xelister> BUGabundo_remote: it shows god damned akonadi error window then crashes
<BUGabundo_remote> using same conf since 4.x
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: install dbg packages for it
<BUGabundo_remote> and gdb --args kmail nofork
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: well... ill just sed it :(
<BUGabundo_remote> shame I can't ping mvo right now
<wladek> When I write "sudo service gdm stop"  I have some error "[  92.104033]  [drm:drm_reclaim_locked_buffers_locked()deadlock. Please rework this..."
<wladek> What I must do?
<hggdh> wladek: please open a bug on it. What video driver are you using?
<wladek> Before update, display sork very well
<wladek> *work
<wladek> I don't know what driver I use
<hggdh> wladek: what version of Ubuntu?
<wladek> 9.XX
<wladek> 9.10
<wladek> I update system
<wladek> In xorg.conf "Viewport 0 0"
<wladek> Why ?
<hggdh> wladek: (1) what does "I update system" mean? (2) why what?
<wladek> 1. I actualization my system(download new package from internet)
<wladek> 2. "Viewport x y" when must x>320
<wladek> But I have "Viewport 0 0", so what it meaning ?
<wladek> I have old graphic card
<wladek> Why I can't good stop drm ?
<hggdh> wladek: viewport will set the upper left corner of the display, and usually is not needed.
<wladek> so I have not some like this : "Mode "800x600" " in xorg.conf
<xelister> <krake> xelister: it says it can't find /etc/akonadi/mysql-global.conf
<xelister> BUGabundo_remote: ^
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<BUGabundo_remote> do you have mysql installed?
<BUGabundo_remote> which version?
<BUGabundo_remote> there was a miss match
<BUGabundo_remote> between 5 and 5.1
<yofel_> akonadi-server: /etc/akonadi/mysql-global.conf
<yofel_> akonadi-server: /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi
<yofel_> try to reinstall the package?
<xelister> it was apparmor!
<yofel_> er...
<xelister> but I disabled it with /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<yofel> xelister: and it works now?
<xelister> testing
<yofel> if yes, then something in your configuration is violating /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi
<BUGabundo_remote> bbl
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I am seeing a graphics glitch (http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/626/gfxglitch.png) this has happened a number of times and I wondering if someone could indicate to me which package I should mark as being related  to this bug? Btw, running Lucid. Thanks
<xelister> after *really* disabing apparmor this time, in akonaditray, still Start button does nothing (after full logout + kill -9 -u user + login)
<micahg> xelister: I hope you just disabled that apparmor profile and not apparmor entirely
<xelister> entirly, for now. later we can fix the profile to allow needed files
<micahg> xelister: you can disable individual profiles or just set them to complain mode while debugging without disabling the whole apparmor system
<xelister> yofel: (if you are interested) description + error details: http://pastebin.com/PeZqcjpV
<xelister> yeees. it works.  Only 4 hours later and 6 peoples involved =)
<xelister> the problem was: akonadirc remembered invalid (old) patch to user's $HOME, and therefore was trying to access invalid /home/user/... dir whne looking for the mysql socket.  (Another problem before was also invalid apparmor profile)
<yofel> ...
<xelister> what? :)
<yofel> I'm just speechless...
<yofel> akonadi #@§$%§&$
<xelister> you mean it's stupid for akonadi to not detect this problem, or its stupid of me to have such problem?
<xelister> it was because the user was quite old user imported from ubuntu 9.10 or before, and at some point the user $HOME and name was changed. and apparently it was not causing any problems back then. Anyway I belive akonadi should default to "$HOME/.local..." path for socket and should parse the $HOME variable
<yofel> akonadi is stupid here, it *should* not depend on a specific username
<xelister> Im talking to akonadi developers now, perhaps they will fix it
<xelister> thenks everyone (over 4 people on irc, 2 people here debuggin on place ;)
<alex_mayorga> any nouveau mavericks around?
<MrKanister> alex_mayorga: I am on maverick and use "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<alex_mayorga> MrKanister: which card?
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to know how to move forward with bug 581385
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581385 in nouveau-firmware (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nouveau doesn't work on a Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581385
<MrKanister> alex_mayorga: nVidea GForce 9800 GT
<alex_mayorga> MrKanister: do you happen to know what would be a proper forum for this issue?
<MrKanister> alex_mayorga: I am probably the wrong one to ask since I never had any issues with my graphic cards
<xelister> on Ubuntu, an 2800 Mhz CPU PC is too slow to play pac-man. Yes, pacman that worked fine on 33 Hz computers 15 years ago. Awesome :) (in flash). Example: http://www.gry.pl/gra/Pac-xon.html
<xelister> worked better before lucid. now all flash have performance, sound and playback problems
<micahg> xelister: WFM, must be a video card issue
<xelister> Nvidia, 60 FPS in 1920x1200 3d quake and UT engine games
<MrKanister> xelister: no one forces you to update immediately after a new release comes out
<MrKanister> xelister: if your system is working why would you want to update?
<micahg> xelister: the switch to KMS caused some issues, please file bugs if you know of regressiosn
<xelister> Mark had a gun to my head =)
<MrKanister> xelister: sure :P
<xelister> well I was hoping lucid would get rid of some of bugs in 9.10 too
<micahg> xelister: it did :)
<xelister> well I hope flash will die horrible death anyway
<xelister> minus + minus can give a plus it seems, one evil corp attacking another evil corp.. perhaps html 5 video, JS will get more popular =)
<BUGabundo> o/
<hggdh> ddecator: ping
<hggdh> \o
<BUGabundo> \o/
<hggdh> ~o~
<yofel> ^o^
<hggdh> `o´
<hggdh> oh boy, I am silly today
<yofel> we all are
<hggdh> :-) life is good, then
<yofel> thanks to google ^^
<BUGabundo> its HOTTTTT
<BUGabundo> I love summer weather
<hggdh> come to Texas, and we will talk about hot
<BUGabundo> plus got my vacancy paycheck :D
<yofel> I would love if it was, here in germany it has pretty much rained for 3 weeks straight now -.-
<BUGabundo> its 23ºC.... at 10pm
<yofel> well, I'll be on a trip for a week starting tomorrow, hopefully with not as much rain...
<BUGabundo> enjoy it
<hggdh> its 31C, 1600
<yofel> 15° here 11pm
<hggdh> heh
<David-T> i really hope it's still 2010,
<hggdh> meaning hours, or years?
<David-T> yeahs. :)
<David-T> or something like that.
<hggdh> LOL
<yofel> hm, I don't think the CERN folks have yet caused a crack in space and time afaik
<hggdh> or, perhaps, they have, and this is an alternate universe
 * BUGabundo hides DrWho universe crack in the wall
<yofel> ^^
<maco> BUGabundo: you just better hope you dont get sucked in like those angels did
<maco> ermmm did i just spoiler?
<maco> im not sure which episodes have aired in the US
<maco> that might be tomorrow's...or next week's...
<BUGabundo> YES
<BUGabundo> maco: I'm in Portugal
<maco> i know
<BUGabundo> so I just watch them once they hit the web
<maco> but not everyone here is :P
<BUGabundo> takes an hole season to get them aired here
<BUGabundo> and on a really s****y schedule
<pregier> I'm having trouble tracking down a potential issue where if metacity is not already set as the window manager and compiz won't run, then no window manager will launch at all; where might be the best place to find the necessary background information to ascertain whether this is a bug or not?
<stenten> does anyone know how to file bugs against plymouth? I'd use 'ubuntu-bug plymouth', but https://bugs.launchpad.net/plymouth says "The Plymouth splash screen does not use Launchpad for bug tracking".
<lifeless> stenten: use ubuntu-bug plymouth
<stenten> thanks. Is there a list of current bugs anywhere? I really don't want to file a duplicate.
<arand> stenten: that LP page is for the upstream project, plymouth in ubuntu DOES use launchpad for bugtracking
<stenten> Ah, I found its page under ubuntu, thanks.
<arand> stenten: Bottom of https://edge.launchpad.net/plymouth page, there's links to "plymouth in lucid", click it, and then go to "All versions of plymouth source in Ubuntu"
<arand> stenten: There you get plymouth in ubuntu, with all related bugs, etc.
<stenten> thanks kindly
<nigelb> kermiac: did you learn how to package the hook?
<kermiac> nigelb: no, not yet mate
<kermiac> hehe, didn't realise you were in #ayatana too. I was just about to ping you
<nigelb> drop the source_package.py file in debian directory and add a line in the .install file 'debian/source_package.py usr/share/apport/package-hooks'
<nigelb> if you're using distributed development, do *NOT* forget bzr add
<kermiac> nigelb: ok, so far that makes sense. I'm not sure about the bzr stuff though
<kermiac> I've only ever packaged a couple of simple things locally.
<nigelb> use documentation, if you find it confusing, just ask in #ubuntu-motu
<kermiac> nigelb: yup, thanks mate. I'll have a play around with it today
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-22
<bdmurray> new firefox-lp-improvements upload in case you are interested - you being you!
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<ddecator> hggdh: pong
<bdmurray> you are welcome ;-)
<stenten> Is there a way to edit all the bug info (title, desc, tags, etc) all at once, so I don't have to spam the comments? IIRC you can do this through email, but can you do it in Launchpad?
<ddecator> you can click the drop down menu so you can edit the status, importance, package, and assignee all at once while leaving a comment, but idk of a way to change the title, description, and tags at the same time
<mrand> ddecator: if you make the changes in a timely manner, they all show up on a single email
<ddecator> has metabug been depricated by likely-dup?
<xelister> hi
<xelister> quake3 / UT based games are broken in lucid
<xelister> tremulous
<xelister> urbanterror (work around is to by hand install other client)
<xelister> well anyway urbanterror is not packaged
<vish> xelister: if there is no bug filed for that yet , kindly file a bug.. mentioning it here is not sufficient
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tremulous/+bug/513918
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513918 in tremulous (Ubuntu) "Tremulous is missing files and will not correctly start (affects: 8) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> please set priority to medium, a popular game is unusable
<george__> I have on my lsusb my webcam, ricoh, I have the driver r5u870 installed, and yet, whatever the software, I have no device de/video ?
<george__> *  /dev/video0
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-23
<micahg> does anyone know what package the language support GUI is in?
<ddecator> gnome-language-selector?
<micahg> ddecator: thanks :)
<ddecator> micahg: np :)
<therigu> Hi, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/584710 a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/260322?  If not, could someone mark the former as Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584710 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] YAGF (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,New]
<micahg> therigu: not a dupe
<therigu> micahg: ta
<bbordwell> I believe this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low. Could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/530999
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530999 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Gnome-control-center does not write a change in default keyboard to /var/cache/gdm/$USER/dmrc (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Low,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-16
<chalcedony> syn-ack, here?
<syn-ack> yep
<syn-ack> what'
<syn-ack> s up
<chalcedony> that mail bug is back with a vengeance
<chalcedony> in firefox
<syn-ack> Hrm
<chalcedony> as well as opera
<syn-ack> time for valgrind and filing some bug reports, me thinks
<chalcedony> ive pretty much forgotten what you told me to do
<syn-ack> brb
<chalcedony> okies
<syn-ack> for\
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> so chalcedony which version of Ubuntu are you running, out of curiosity?
<chalcedony> 10.04
<chalcedony> syn-ack, i haven't been sure about upgrading so i stayed with lts
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> this is kind of a hard call but I can tell you that 11.04 runs very nicely thus far
<chalcedony> then maybe i will
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> but for now, can we fix my mail?
<syn-ack> I honestly don't know how to go about that. To me, it sounds like there
<syn-ack> s  an issue with the JSP engine
<micahg> chalcedony: what's the bug?
<syn-ack> Her email wont attach files in either Firefox or Opera
<chalcedony> micahg, when i try to attach to mail (yahoo mail) but other attachments as well, it attaches the last item in the file list
<syn-ack> The last time I had her run a stack trace on it and it suddenly "fixed" its self
<chalcedony> my znc.conf or xhcat.conf usually
<micahg> chalcedony: is that a multiple select box?
<chalcedony> i highlight the proper file and the thing actually scrolls upward .. weird to watch
<chalcedony> a what?
<micahg> oh, that was a bug in nautilus or gtk I thought?
<syn-ack> A box which lets the user select either one or multiple files.
<syn-ack> micahg, I think you're right on that, but iirc, Opera isn't a GTK based browser
<chalcedony> not that i'm aware of, i just want it to select one file, never got it to do more
<syn-ack> iirc, its QT based which allows it to complaint with dual licensing
<micahg> bug 558674
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558674 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Open file dialog malfunctions in lucid (affects: 23) (dups: 1) (heat: 108)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558674
<chalcedony> i was guessing nautilus before .. but no proof
<chalcedony> yeah
<syn-ack> hrm, it seems that is your bug chalcedony
<bcurtiswx> micahg, you've recovered already from the travel?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: what gives you that impression?  I got back 2 hrs ago
<bcurtiswx> you're online :P
<bcurtiswx> j/m
<bcurtiswx> 2 hours, did you have a late flight?
<chalcedony> i wonder why i never saw any mails about the bug
<micahg> bcurtiswx: no, I left sun morning
<chalcedony> but i'm really glad people noticed it besides me
<bcurtiswx> micahg, glad you made it home safely :)
<micahg> chalcedony: the problem is that it's fixed, but we don't have the commit to backport
<micahg> bcurtiswx: thanks :)
<chalcedony> so what do i have to do micahg ?
<micahg> chalcedony: idk, if you have time, you could review the commits between GTK 2.20 and 2.22 and see if anything pops out
<chalcedony> Where's this so-called fix?
<bcurtiswx> if you're looking for commits that fix a bug, after some searching with no luck you should ask upstream
<micahg> bcurtiswx: problem is this is 2 releases ago, upstream won't care
<chalcedony> so the only fix is to upgrade ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> oh, wow yea...
<bcurtiswx> so you're looking for an SRU i would assume?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I think it would be nice, but someone has to find the fix first to see how intrusive it is :)
<syn-ack> chalcedony, seems like it
<micahg> I added a lucid nomination, so someone should look at it
<syn-ack> Seeing how it *is* an LTS though, I find it funny that the commit hadn't been added
<bcurtiswx> syn-ack, why funny?
<chalcedony> its supposed to receive ongoing support
<micahg> syn-ack: someone needs to find the commit, there was no hint upstream, just a note that it's fixed, there are probably several thousand commits to review between 2.20 and 2.22
<bcurtiswx> ^^ +1
<micahg> if someone finds the commit and it's not incredibly intrusive, we can try to SRU it
<syn-ack> micahg, That's a point I hadn't considered
<micahg> chalcedony: BTW, is it the same in Firefox 4?
<micahg> in theory it shouldn't matter, but I thought I'd sask
<micahg> *ask
<chalcedony> micahg, i have firefox 4 and yes
<micahg> chalcedony: ok
<micahg> chalcedony: is that from the firefox-stable PPA?
<chalcedony> i got it from the firefox website
<chalcedony> if that answers your question?
<micahg> oh, do you mind trying the one from the firefox-stable PPA?
<bcurtiswx> chalcedony, there is always a risk for PPA's but the ffx-stable one is well maintained
<micahg> I wonder if it has to do with the build itself
 * micahg seems to recall this bug on lucid though
<syn-ack> I never ran lucid long enough to notice it
<chalcedony> i never had this problem before 10.04
<syn-ack> I didn't really care for lucid, tbh
<micahg> right, it seems to just exist in gtk 2.20
<micahg> there was only 1 point release for that branch and we have it
<chalcedony> bcurtiswx, are you asking me to download firefox from somewhere else?
<bcurtiswx> micahg had mentioned using the firefox-stable PPA
<micahg> chalcedony: can you pastebin the output of ldd /path/to/firefox-bin?
<micahg> chalcedony: replacing the path to firefox-bin in your firefox folder
<chalcedony> oh i see
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I don't seem to have a firefox-bin
<chalcedony> yes i'm trying to figure that out myself
<chalcedony> ~$ whereis firefox
<chalcedony> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib64/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<Braiam> whereis is incomplete
<Braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ whereis firefox
<Braiam> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<Braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ locate firefox-bin
<Braiam> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin
<chalcedony> ~$ locate firefox-bin
<chalcedony> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/firefox-bin
<chalcedony> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/firefox-bin
<chalcedony> micahg, http://pastebin.com/wedwSTcK
<chalcedony> Braiam, is that what you guys needed?
<Braiam> chalcedony: wrong guy micahg
<chalcedony> Braiam, syn-ack i highlighted micahg - maybe he's gone now?
<micahg> chalcedony: yes, sorry, stepped away for a bit, that looks fine
<erfgvthbynjurgik> Hello! Any ubuntu devs here? I'd like to report a bug
<Braiam> somebody can confirm bug 13378 on kubuntu 11.04
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 13378 in xchat (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Fails to set transparency when started by session mgr. (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13378
<maxb> Can someone do "Target to series", "lucid" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/583667 for me? I'm preparing a SRU to submit for sponsorship but don't have access to open the series bugtask
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 583667 in bzr (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "bzr talks to edge API servers to propose merges (but not for lp: url lookups) (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jtaylor> I'm looking into merging matplotlib, there is an old bug 607395 with lots of noise, should I close that one and open a new one or just edit the descrioption of the old one?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607395 in matplotlib (Ubuntu) "Please merge matplotlib 1.0.1-1 (universe) from debian experimental main (affects: 8) (heat: 43)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607395
<jtaylor> the problems in that bug are solved
<micahg> jtaylor: there's 1.0.1-2 in experimental, so you can change that bug to be that, you can comment that everything's answered and prepare the merge
<jtaylor> its in unstable now
<micahg> jtaylor: oops, you're right, sorry, haven't had my caffeine yet :)
<bdmurray> mvo: should the new version of update-manager appear at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/dist-upgrader-all/ ?
<mvo> bdmurray: only in natty-updates/ at some point
<bdmurray> mvo: and that's were update-manager checks in maverick when doing a release upgrade?
<mvo> bdmurray: not yet, but once I update changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release - I see that u-m is now part of -updates so its safe to update
 * mvo does that now
<bdmurray> mvo: should that also be updated from 10.04.1 to 10.04.2?
<mvo> bdmurray: should work now for maverick -> natty - you will get the 0.150.2 version now
<bdmurray> mvo: great, thanks
<mvo> thank *you*
<jtaylor> concerning bug 779340, can a no change rebuild SRU be done before it is fixed in oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779340 in pyfltk (Debian) (and 1 other project) "From python: import fltk fails (affects: 2) (heat: 489)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779340
<micahg> jtaylor: yes, you might still be able to do a no change rebuild for pyfltk since the same version is in natty/oneiric, replies in #ubuntu-motu please
<ohsix> what package generates /etc/mailname? googleearth-package is failing if it's not present and i don't remember having this problem before i did a fresh 10.10 install
<micahg> ohsix: I don't see that file in any package from lucid on
<ohsix> hm
<ohsix> it should have "krang" in it, but i don't know why it went away, or why the googleearth-package thing fails without it, it's looking for a hostname to put on the package it creates; but if you set them on the commandline it still tries to read it
<ohsix> btw, where did you search? i should probably keep that handy
<ohsix> it's almost for sure a generated name by some package, not something in a package, i think
<micahg> ohsix: ah, well, if it's under apt control on a previous system, you can use dpkg -S /etc/mailname
<ohsix> yea that old system isn't around anymore; i'll just generate it
<ohsix> i think whatever changed that brought in postfix instead of bsd-mailx for the default-mta stuff might have something to do with it
<ohsix> should i file a bug against googleearth-package for at least not depending on the package that creates /etc/mailname (if it even exists anymore)
<micahg> ohsix: sure
<ohsix> ok thanks
<ohsix> it's surprisingly intensive to build the package
<hggdh> hum. Why 'mount' now reports all my partitions as reiserfs instead of ext4?
<hggdh> oh. Because I sm ssh-ed into an old system...
 * hggdh goes for a lunch and a wall where heads can be banged a bit
<micahg> hggdh: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DilbertDailyStrip/~3/ymrSRMIHy6g/
<hggdh> micahg: perfect :-)
<yofel> nice one :D
<JoshuaL> How does one go when a bug report is marked as wont fix because upstream does not want it but when you have valid reasons for ubuntu to include it?
<RedSingularity> jibel: I had this user make a new report.  Its an issue I have never run into before, any idea what the issue may be?  bug 783549
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783549 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "dist-upgrade ubuntu-minimal not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783549
<yofel> JoshuaL: then the ubuntu task shouldn't be Won't Fix and add a patch to the package
<JoshuaL> yofel, hmm ok, i have never written a patch but might be a good thing to learn, its about bug 401331 (power outage caused my system to crash + losing the file I was working on because I did not save it)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401331 in gedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Enable Autosave files option by default (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401331
<yofel> JoshuaL: if that's an option, why not just enable it?
<yofel> instead of changing the default
<JoshuaL> yofel, i as a user expect by default some sort of file recovery from a text editor, office applications already do so
<micahg> JoshuaL: Ubuntu is unlikely to carry a patch for this as the desktop team is striving to reduce patches, maybe try to get a patch accepted in Debian, although that was 2 yrs ago, you could ask the desktop team if they'd consider it
<yofel> depends, there are editors that do that, and ones that don't. Talk to pedro_ when you see him, he set it to Won't Fix
 * yofel uses VIM usually which has crash recovery
<JoshuaL> micahg, yofel thanks for the input
<prayag> Hi anyone looking into Bug 772024 in tzdata?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/772024?comments=all
<ubot4> prayag: Error: Bug #772024 is private.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772024 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "tzdata update keeps changing my timezone (affects: 1) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772024
<prayag> I don't think the maintainers realize that its reseting system clocks. Its a huge problem
<prayag> I was told it needs to be dealt with upstream but I have a feeling #ubuntu should give me something
<micahg> prayag: looks like you have multiple zones selected
<micahg> prayag: debian 603809
<ubot4> Debian bug 603809 in tzdata "tzdata update resets timezone" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/603809
<roadmr> Hey, could someone help me with bug 772820? I think it should be moved to debconf, and maybe (if the bug discussion already provides enough info) it should be triaged and importance: low (although it blocks upgrading to natty, it seems like an unusual configuration)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772820 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "package checkbox 0.11.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 264)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772820
<prayag> micahg: Multiple time zones in tzdata?
<micahg> debconf-show tzdata showed multiple items selected
<prayag> micahg: You're right. Anyways to fix this?
<prayag> micahg: You're right. Anyways to fix this? I have no idea about tzdata except from what I gathered today
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: what is the package that handles logging in/out/switching users?  Would that be a part of the main gdm package in launchpad?
<JoshuaL> When an odd window appears when changing something in ccsm, is this a compiz bug?
<arand> If bugs are fixed in Oneiric, it's time to start marking as fixed right?
<micahg> arand: yes, try to keep in mind if something should be SRUd when doing so
<arand> Yeah, not applicable in this case Bug #621704
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 621704 in assaultcube (Debian) (and 1 other project) "needs to be updated to version 1.1.0.4 (affects: 12) (dups: 2) (heat: 69)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621704
<roadmr> Sorry to ask again, could someone help me with bug 772820? I think it should be moved to debconf, and maybe (if the bug discussion already provides enough info) it should be triaged and importance: low (although it blocks upgrading to natty, it seems like an unusual configuration)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772820 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "package checkbox 0.11.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 264)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772820
<roadmr> I can move it to debconf myself but would appreciate an opinion on whether my assessment is correct, and also on the triaged bit and low importance (which I can't set myself)
<kblin> hey folks
<kblin> what component do I need to file a bug against if I can't update ubuntu from an IPv6-only network?
<micahg> kblin: where is it failing?
<kblin> well, for one security.ubuntu.com has no AAAA DNS record
<micahg> kblin: so, it's the DNS issue only?
<kblin> dunno, that's what I get stuck on so far
<kblin> kind of hard to get past "could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'" and see what else breaks
<kblin> because it's not like I can manually put an IPv6 address for it into my hosts file
<micahg> kblin: hmm, yeah, let me see if there's a public place to file such issues
<charlie-tca> there is a bug for that, but I don't have the number.
<kblin> I'm pretty sure I already had a bug open for this, with even somebody from the infra team asking me how to reproduce it
<kblin> but I can't find it anymore
<kblin> it's not in the launchpad bugs related to my account, even if I include the "invalid" and "wontfix" bugs
<charlie-tca> that was also discussed at uds - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-ipv6-healthcheck
<dlbike76> Hi is anyone from bugcontrol online?
<micahg> !ask | dlbike76
<ubot4> dlbike76: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dlbike76> Is the kernel the correct package for the following bug 742376?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 742376 in ubuntu "OS freezes as soon as it recognizes an Ethernet cable being inserted (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742376
<micahg> dlbike76: sounds like a good place to start
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-17
<hggdh> charlie-tca: hi, did you get an update on dasher?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: no update yet, still trying to get my feet back on the ground
<braiam> somebody can confirm bug #783520 and bug #782838
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783520 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "invocate on natty doesn't work with the super key (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783520
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782838 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "the 12-h format only works when show seconds is activated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782838
<braiam> bug 782526 should be marked as wish?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782526 in xchat (Ubuntu) "minimize/systray don't work on unity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782526
<ohsix> the whitelist can be edited, that's what i've been showing people
<ohsix> it's not really broke, just not visible; cuz of the whitelist
<JoshuaL> can someone triage bug 771983 for me please? I believe I have all the info in it. Importance should be low.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771983 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) "Sometimes I am unable to type in the "Post to.." input field. (affects: 1) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771983
<mgariepy> there is a package in natty that only need a rebuild to get fixed who should i assign the bug to ?
<ari-tczew> mgariepy: nobody, just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<ari-tczew> and explain in the bug why package should be rebuilt
<mgariepy> ari-tczew, thanks :)
<ari-tczew> np
<mgariepy> shouldn't the bug reporting documentation state that somewhere?
<jtaylor> mgariepy: is the problem solved in oneiric?
<micahg> mgariepy: you need to make sure there's a test case in the bug so that the fix can be verified
<mgariepy> lp 767085
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767085 in dante (Ubuntu) "Package dante-client is broken on natty beta (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767085
<jtaylor> mgariepy: I guess its a as-needed --add-needed issue?
<jtaylor> mgariepy: its broken in oneiric to, please get it fixed there first, probably a rebuild is enough there too
<mgariepy> jtaylor, i build it yesterday in my ppa and it's installing fine now.
<micahg> let's move this to MOTU as this isn't a bug per se
<micahg> oops, #ubuntu-motu
<mgariepy> when rebuilding the dependency on libc6 update to Depends: libc6 (>> 2.13~), libc6 (<< 2.14), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1)
<jtaylor> can someone set bug 774265 to fix released in oneiric and triaged in natty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774265 in meld (Ubuntu) "[natty] meld hangs comparing attached files (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 242)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774265
<charlie-tca> jtaylor: that git commit is already in Ubuntu?
<jtaylor> yes oneiric
<jtaylor> released today
<charlie-tca> Okay
<jtaylor> meld 1.5.1
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping with bugs, jtaylor
<roadmr> could someone help me with bug 772820? I think it should be moved to debconf, and maybe (if the bug discussion already provides enough info) it should be triaged and importance: low (althoug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772820 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "package checkbox 0.11.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772820
<roadmr> h it blocks upgrading to natty, it seems like an unusual configuration)
<charlie-tca> looking
<roadmr> thanks :)
<jibel> roadmr, there's something weird with this user's setup. the version of debconf installed is debconf 1.5.36.1 0 but 1.5.32ubuntu3 is available in maverick.
<roadmr> jibel: so maybe he's been messing around with things?
<jibel> roadmr, can you ask for the output of apt-cache policy debconf . It looks like he installed the debian version of debconf.
<roadmr> jibel: gotcha, I'll do that
<roadmr> yep, you're right, I missed that about his package version number
<charlie-tca> checkbox is the correct package for the bug, but I would like to get hardware certification team to look at it.
<charlie-tca> Often the package failure is easy to work around by removing the package, upgrade, then install the package
<charlie-tca> roadmr: checking the logs now to make sure
<jibel> charlie-tca, the user has mixed packages from debian and ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Then the bug will be invalid
<jibel> yup
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<roadmr> ok, just asked him for apt-cache policy debconf
<charlie-tca> caught in another kernel oops here, took a few minutes
 * nigelb waves to pedro_ :)
 * pedro_ hugs nig
 * pedro_ hugs nigelb
<pedro_> nigelb, how are you? had a good flight back home?
<nigelb> pedro_: Friday was one wild night. I'm still recovering :)
<nigelb> pedro_: Too much partying right before a flight next day is not a good idea I learned.
<pedro_> nigelb, was fun :-)
<pedro_> hggdh, see ^
<hggdh> one learns by experience ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> If I can squeeze it in, I might be back this cycle to bugs and patces
<spotter> openssh seems to be majorly broken in natty
<spotter> can't make connections anywhere (-vvv shows it either hanging or being disrupted).  using other ssh clients (java and version from debian stable and it works fine)
<spotter> rebuilt from source as well
<Fvic> hi all,can anyone guide me in fixing a bug 420918,m new n wanted to understand this.got a bit of understanding
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420918 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "please update libcapi (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420918
<charlie-tca> spotter: I use ssh and ssh-fuse everyday in natty
<spotter> i do to
<spotter> but something weird is going on
<spotter> considering my java and old debian clients (on same machine) are working fine
<spotter> also when run via init.d sshd seems to be now prohibiting my tunnels
<spotter> channel 2: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<spotter> but when run manually frm cmd line (/usr/sbin/sshd -D -ddd) it worked fine
<Fvic> ubot4, yes the bug is same.i read theory.but havenot actually triaged any bug.can you please help me to start.?
<vish> !bot
<ubot4> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<charlie-tca> Fvic: that is a packaging bug, and as such, it is done for us
<charlie-tca> We will not do anything with it, it will be up to the developers to fix it
<charlie-tca> (and those are the developers who have commented on it)
<Fvic> charlie-tca, okz...actyually i wanted to get involve but not finding from where.in this way,even went through packaging guide n all
<braiam> bug 782526 should be marked as wish
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782526 in xchat (Ubuntu) "minimize/systray don't work on unity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782526
<braiam> and somebody can confirm bug #783520 and bug #782838?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783520 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "invocate on natty doesn't work with the super key (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783520
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782838 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "the 12-h format only works when show seconds is activated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782838
<micahg> braiam: minimize wfm on unity
<braiam> micahg: ¿?
<micahg> braiam: when I minimize xchat to the launcher, it does so properly and restores properly
<hggdh> rsalveti: ping
<JoshuaL> braiam, i cant confirm bug 782838 since it works fine for me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782838 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "the 12-h format only works when show seconds is activated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782838
<braiam> micahg: you have installed xchat-indicator?
<braiam> JoshuaL: maybe is a locale bug?
<braiam> mine is es-Do
<micahg> nope, just installed it since I forgot it exists :)
<JoshuaL> it should be installed by default with xchat imo @ xchat-indicator
<JoshuaL> braiam, might be
<braiam> micahg: but the tray icon works for you?
<micahg> braiam: there is no tray in unity for most apps, you minimize to the launcher
<braiam> micahg: well... I have it in the small letter-like icon next to the clock
<micahg> braiam: that's either the indicator or you overrode the systray
<braiam> micahg: nope... i don't touch anything, only installed the indicator package, so when I hit close, xchat go to the indicator
<micahg> braiam: right, w/out the indicator, you should only see xchat on the launcher
<braiam> micahg: but if someone close it and select to hide it in the "tray", bye bye xchat, you never see it again
<braiam> micahg: can the xchat-indicator be marked as suggest or recommend
<njin> hello, at wich pack assign bug 383289 , thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383289 in ubuntu "Ubuntu ignores /etc/security/limits.conf (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383289
<rsalveti> hggdh: pong
<hacksaw> Hi, bughunters. I was trying to get rid of a useless package from my machine, wpa-supplicant (I have no wifi card on the machine, it's a tower), And apparently there is a dependency from kubuntu-desktop. Has this been reported before, and if if not, where's the place to go to do so?
<arand> hacksaw: That is normal, kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, if you do not want to get the whole deal, it can be safely uninstalled.
<hacksaw> Ah, thanks!
<hggdh> micahg: there?
<sbeattie> hggdh: I think he wasn't feeling well.
<sbeattie> ... and stepped away for a bit.
<hggdh> sbeattie: oh. Thanks. Nothing critical, anyway
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-18
<micahg> hggdh: now I am, what's up?
<hggdh> micahg: remember the user we created to interface with the wiki changes for bugsquad?
<micahg> hggdh: umm..., I can probably find it
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I just wanted to know if it is still defined on your domain -- we stopped receiving moderation requests for it, and I am just checking
<micahg> hggdh: yep, still fwds to ubuntu-bugsquad@l.u.c
<hggdh> micahg: all we needed, thanks, we will keep on with IS
<charlie-tca> Could someone familiar take a look at bug 784342 for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784342 in notecase (Ubuntu) "Request notecase be removed from Repository (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784342
<charlie-tca> Do I need anything else for that to be removed?
<micahg> charlie-tca: looking
<micahg> charlie-tca: is it broke?
<charlie-tca> yup
<micahg> charlie-tca: please note that in the bug and I'll ACK the removal
<charlie-tca> uses most of the cpu, to the point nothing else can be run until it is killed
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<micahg> charlie-tca: BTW, normally, you'd subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug when filing a request like this
<micahg> the sponsor will check for rdepends and ACK or NACK the request
<charlie-tca> That's what I didn't know
<micahg> charlie-tca: sounds like another use case for the packaging guide :)
<charlie-tca> heh, never tried this before.
<charlie-tca> updated the bug with the issue and bug number for reference
<micahg> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<micahg> charlie-tca: you're welcome
 * micahg thinks with a little work we can rope charlie-tca into a contributing developer :)
 * charlie-tca thinks with a lot of work, he could learn something
<micahg> charlie-tca: you just did learn something w/out a lot of work :)
<charlie-tca> oops
 * bcurtiswx wishes he could learn as fast as some people around here ;)
<yofel> bug 784073
<yofel> doesn't unitys search box support hidden menu items?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784073 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport does not open whatsoever (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784073
<roadmr> Hi! could someone help me with bug 724540? I think it should be Importance: Low and Status: Fix Released as it's fixed in Natty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724540 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "System testing only worked once (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724540
<micahg> roadmr: you can mark a bug fix released
<roadmr> micahg: you're right, thanks! I'll do that - how about importance?
<micahg> roadmr: set
<roadmr> micahg: thanks so much !
<kamusin> roadmr, done
<micahg> roadmr: thank you for your work :)
<jibel> roadmr, also it's a good practice to paste the part of the changelog mentioning when and in which version or commit it was fixed.
<jibel> RedSingularity, about bug 780474, the log files attached are from an upgrade to maverick (the logs are from 2010-10-10)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780474 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to Natty Nawhal failed because package 'ubuntu-minimal' wasn't found (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780474
<jibel> RedSingularity, You must be careful about the actual content of the logs.
<jibel> RedSingularity, update-manager moves the previous upgrade log files to a directory named with the date of the day, that confuses users sometimes.
<jibel> RedSingularity, also do not ask to run potentially dangerous commands like 'sudo rm -r' unless it is really really needed to workaround a very specific issue and there is no standard command to fix it.
<roadmr> jibel: that makes sense, I'll update the bug with the changelog snippet
<roadmr> jibel: about bug 772820, the user replied with output from apt-cache policy debconf and he appears to have official ubuntu versions :-/ (you suspected he had a debian version). Maybe he did a fresh install and didn't tell us?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772820 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "package checkbox 0.11.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772820
<jibel> roadmr, it is not the original reporter who replied :-) Both Jason but not the same name nor lpid
<roadmr> jibel: ah! yes, somehow two jasons reported very similar bugs.. never mind then, I'll deal with them until we get the info we need
<jibel> roadmr, and btw the second Jason already upgraded to Oneiric, that's likely a different problem
<RedSingularity> jibel: hey.  I thought the most recent log files will be located at the root of the dist-upgrade directory?  You think the user uploaded logs from a folder higher in the tree?
<RedSingularity> jibel: for example: /var/log/dist-upgrade/date-of-upgrade/files ?
<jibel> RedSingularity, yes, I think he did and the date in main.log is 2010-10-10
<RedSingularity> jibel: my mistake then.  I always assume they upload the files from the root dir.  Will take note of that in the future.  While I have you here, take a look at bug 783549  I have never seen that type of log before.  Whats it about?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783549 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "dist-upgrade ubuntu-minimal not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783549
<jibel> RedSingularity, expect the unexpected.
<RedSingularity> jibel: indeed :)
 * jibel looking
<jibel> RedSingularity, Looks like the output has been redirected to screen rather than the logs.
<jibel> interesting, I've never seen that before.
<RedSingularity> jibel: me neither :/
<jibel> RedSingularity, that makes 2 bugs. the ubuntu-minimal thing which can be any network or source related issue and the output being redirected to screen and not captured in the logs
<jibel> RedSingularity, you can try to reproduce the 2nd one with a do-release-upgrade ran from screen. I'm curious if it can be reproduced this way.
<RedSingularity> jibel: ran from a terminal?
<jibel> RedSingularity, ssh to a headless box, run screen then do-release-upgrade, or before trying to reproduce ask for the setup of this user and how he did proceed. That will shorten the guess game.
<RedSingularity> jibel: ok will do.
<JoshuaL> Im not sure, someone marked bug 722024 as incomplete, however I think its invalid, what is your guys opinion?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722024 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Handle .rar files (affects: 1) (heat: 45)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722024
<micahg> JoshuaL: convert to support request if it already works and the user needs help implementing
<JoshuaL> micahg, thanks
<jibel> qa meeting in 10mn on #ubuntu-quality
<JoshuaL> qa?
<ohsix> quality assurance
<ohsix> hackers
<JoshuaL> is the meeting open for everyone?
<pedro_> yes it is
<JoshuaL> ok thanks :)
<ohsix> pretty much everything is open, doesn't mean there will be an opportunity for random people to offer useful input though :]
<roadmr> jibel: the original jason posted back on bug 772820 and it looks like he has a non-ubuntu debconf installed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772820 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "package checkbox 0.11.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772820
<roadmr> jibel: should this bug then be invalid, and the duplicate delinked? (as in that one, it does have the ubuntu packages - it's the *other* jason)
<njin> hello fellows, can someone look at bug 784705 ,thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784705 in ubuntu "i386 version of gcc-4.5 fails to compile C or Fortran files on CIFS mounts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784705
<micahg> njin: I'd suggest moving it to gcc-4.5 and letting the toolchain maintainers take a look
<njin> ok thanks micahg
<JoshuaL> Can someone take a look at the bug i report and confirm it when possible (importance low) bug 771983
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771983 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) "Sometimes I am unable to type in the "Post to.." input field. (affects: 1) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771983
<JoshuaL> what to do when a bug is solved by a workaround (for example removing package X and reinstall the package where the bug occurred)?
<JoshuaL> And can someone check bug 784738, I believe it has all the info required.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784738 in linux (Ubuntu) "internal loudspeakers not switched off when pluging in headphones (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784738
<braiam> JoshuaL: set it to invalid, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses/#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<ohsix> does smspillaz have a work log or something public to see what he's working on; there's some fairly substantial bugs (2) with compiz that i'd like to see if anyone has even looked at
<ohsix> specificly bug 774651 and bug 697358
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774651 in compiz (Ubuntu) "windows initially mapped with the fullscreen property are never "seen" by compiz (affects: 1) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 697358 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Regression in window list applet (wnck-applet) behavior (affects: 78) (dups: 6) (heat: 440)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697358
<ohsix> theres basically some weird window lifetime stuff going on with some of the properties and compiz doesn't handle them properly anymore
<roadmr> Can bug 784416 be set to triaged? there's output from ubiquity --debug and I can't make much sense of it but someone from ubiquity might. I'm not sure about importance though - looks pretty critical to this guy who can't use his computer :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784416 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.04 installer crash (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784416
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-19
<xelister> Hello
<xelister> I have a dream
<xelister> that Ubuntu project would release Ubuntu version that is able to boot itself [always]
<xelister> without being unbootable per bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477430 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue... (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 50)" [High,New]
<xelister> does this deam may come true one day?
<micahg> xelister: I think it does in most cases, I don't there exists perfect software anywhere
<xelister> yea but BOOTING SELF UP
<xelister> seems like number one on todo list imo
<xelister> micahg: got this on 2 boxes now
<micahg> xelister: there are 980 bugs against grub2
<xelister> all resulting in system being unbootable?
<xelister> its a trivial change, just remobe record_fail thing
<micahg> xelister: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-installer in the morning
<jtaylor> hi, can someone nominate 782414 for natty?
<vish> bug 782414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782414 in foolscap (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "tahoe-lafs can't start because foolscap packaging metadata doesn't declare the fact that it supports secure_connections (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782414
<vish> jtaylor: is the change simple enough that it can be SRU'd ?
<vish> ie, not a huge diff/major change , etc..
<jtaylor> it only adds some python egg info
<jtaylor> the other stuff can be droped for the SRU
<jtaylor> wrapandsort + standard bump
<vish> jtaylor: yea, so we need a debdiff there if you want to get it SRU'd
<vish> in the lp bug.
<vish> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jtaylor> can you mark it as not fixed in natty? I'll create the debdiff soon
<vish> i can nominate for Natty, but cant approve, that the SRU team or Core devs will be able to do
<vish> not all in the SRU team have the rights yet, but basically Core devs have the rights for that
<vish> jtaylor: i've nominated it for natty, but the sru procedure needs to be followed, only after that the upload will be considered..
<vish> (just so you know that nomination does not automatically put bugs in SRU radar..)
<jtaylor> yes I'm aware of that, thanks
<vish> np..
<jtaylor> vish: updated bug 782414, is that ok for a SRU?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782414 in foolscap (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "tahoe-lafs can't start because foolscap packaging metadata doesn't declare the fact that it supports secure_connections (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782414
<roadmr> jibel: morning! The original jason posted back on bug 772820 and it looks like he has a non-ubuntu debconf installed. should this bug then be invalid, and the duplicate delinked? (as in that one, it does have the ubuntu packages - it's the *other* jason)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772820 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "package checkbox 0.11.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772820
<jibel> Hey roadmr
<jibel> roadmr, both users broke their system
<jibel> roadmr, jason on 772820 installed debconf 1.5.36.1 from debian squeeze
<jibel> roadmr, jason on 753243 installed debconf 1.5.38 from I don't know where, but surely not an Ubuntu package
<jibel> roadmr, both are invalid
<roadmr> jibel: oh, I see the package list now, yes
<jibel> they are running some kind of frankensystems, that's frightening
<roadmr> jibel: Jason Coplen from 753243 posted on 772820 with apt-cache policy debconf and it seems to be the version from Natty, so I guess he did a fresh install after reporting the bug
<jibel> roadmr, yes, I think he fixed it in a way or another. the original report is not relevant anymore.
<roadmr> jibel: would it make sense to dedupe them so I can comment on each separately? and I'd be setting both to invalid after telling the users what you determined
<roadmr> jibel: or I can set 772820 to invalid and add a comment that applies to both users, maybe less bug traffic that way
<jibel> roadmr, to make things properly, it's better to deduplicate and address both issue separately even if they broke their systems in a similar way.
<roadmr> jibel: OK, I'll do that. Sorry to bug so much about this bug :)
<jibel> roadmr, you're welcome. Thanks for helping with bugs :-)
<jibel> roadmr, just a tip to quickly check the version of a package you can use rmadison
<jibel> for example 'rmadison debconf' will return the availaible version of debconf in Ubuntu.
<jibel> and 'rmadison -u debian debconf' the versions in debian
<Pici> ♥ rmadison
<roadmr> Awesome! thanks jibel! *playing with rmadison*
<jklandis> I filed a bunch of detailed memory-leak bugs related to 780602 yesterday. Can someone help get patches through to the right people?
<jklandis> Cyphermox emailed me about them, but I guess he isn't around right now.
<jklandis> I have a limited amount of time to work on this.
<hggdh> bug 780602
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780602 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet leaks memory and stops functioning after a while (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780602
<bcurtiswx> I just thought of something. I think it would be beneficial to add something to the "this bug effects me too" that asks said individual steps they took to cause the bug.  Opinions?
<bcurtiswx> This is especially beneficial for bugs that are hard to reproduce, I can see the potential for similarities in their responses to help find the root cause
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: that sounds interesting, I'm somewhat involved at the moment though
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: Np thx :)
<micahg> ugh, were we supposed to have a meeting?
<bcurtiswx> What does the wiki say?
<micahg> Next BugSquad Team Meeting, Thursday, May 19th, 2011, 17:00 UTC, #ubuntu-meeting
<bcurtiswx> Whoops
<bdmurray> whoops indeed!
<bdmurray> was there anything new on the agenda?
 * micahg has no idea,
<bcurtiswx> Haha I just added something without realizing it
<bcurtiswx> Look ^^^
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: part of triage is making sure we do have steps to reproduce the bug. If there no steps for that, we should be asking the reporter to give them
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: this would happen when people click affects me too
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: like a pop-up saying hey what do you do to get this bug?
<charlie-tca> wouldn't that make things more confusing, with 200 people giving how to reproduce the bug?
<bcurtiswx> Only rarely would you get that ,any people who knew how they reproduced
<charlie-tca> The idea of the "affects me too" is to cut down on comments saying I got this too
<bcurtiswx> I also have another topic to bring up
<bcurtiswx> Lemme get onto a better keyboard
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca: OK, so i don't think it would be too much to have multiple ways to reproduce the issue
<bcurtiswx_> expecially for hard-to-reproduce bugs, we could look through those to find a similarity
<charlie-tca> Then we should not have the quick button, since we
<charlie-tca> want them to tell us more than just that they are affected?
<charlie-tca> I can agree on the "hard to do" bugs, though
<charlie-tca> I think it would be noisy for those easy to reproduce ones
<bcurtiswx_> maybe having those not send e-mails out would be less noisy
<bcurtiswx_> or some type of thing for bug triagers to toggle that option on and off ?
<charlie-tca> I like that toggle idea. It would really be useful on some the bugs
<charlie-tca> The ones that are really easy to reproduce would not need it, those that are hard to reproduce would benefit greatly
<bcurtiswx_> so any other ideas on how to best handle something along these lines?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: well it'd be a change in Launchpad so a launchpad bug and/or finding a community launchpad developer to help you out
<charlie-tca> I think you have a good idea going there.
<bcurtiswx_> Ok second idea
<bcurtiswx_> which is anotehr LP one.. go figure.. lol
<bcurtiswx_> i'm talking in #telepathy with one of the devs, and he was having a tough time going from bug report to the code we have in ubuntu to compare line nuber of backtraces and the such
<bcurtiswx_> would it be too much of a hastle to have lp branches linked in their bugs for easy access
<bcurtiswx_> apport bugs would be best, as they can tell which repo a package was dl's from
<bcurtiswx_> non-apport would default to a branch (like code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy
<bcurtiswx_> )
<bdmurray> well related branches are supposed to be for fixes not this
<bdmurray> however one interesting thing to look at might be having the retracer and in a link to the branch / line number
<bdmurray> s/and/add/
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: yes, that link would be great
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: so like in bug 752449 in comment 2 is where I'm imagining it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752449 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_event_activate() (affects: 1) (heat: 83)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752449
<bdmurray> I'm not sure how to establish the relationship between empathy-event-manager.c:1578 and where it is located in the source code though
<bdmurray> well it looks kind of easy for empathy since its right in src/
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/empathy/natty/view/head:/src/empathy-event-manager.c
<bdmurray> I'm not sure that's true for every package though
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: yes, thats right.  That would be perfect.  Sorry, I got caught in a meeting i completely forgot about
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: can you report a bug about apport about it and subscribe me?
<bcurtiswx_> both topics discussed ?
<bcurtiswx_> or just this most recent one?
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: ^^ + does LP have the ability to search src repos for certain files.  I imagine that ability will make finding files easy
<micahg> bcurtiswx: you can do that on packages.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> the apport retracer linking to source code topic
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: I don't know know about the search
<micahg> ignore me, I seem to be out of the loop
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/785364
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785364 in launchpad "bugs should include links from stacktraces to source code (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<roadmr> Hey folks, can bug 784416 be set to triaged? there's output from ubiquity --debug and I can't make much sense of it but someone from ubiquity might. I'm not sure about importance though - looks pretty critical to this guy who can't use his computer :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784416 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.04 installer crash (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784416
<persia> I'd recommend against changing anything for ubiquity bugs *unless* you're familiar: the installer developers tend to watch the bugs very closely,and get annoyed when we set things incorrectly.
<roadmr> persia: thanks, should I at least move it to New status, now that the reporter posted the debug log?
<bdmurray> roadmr: I'm looking at it
<roadmr> bdmurray: thanks :)
<persia> roadmr, For bugs against ubiquity and debian-installer, I generally don't make any changes unless I completely understand the state or one of the developers told me to make the change.  I may be too conservative, but there are *lots* of packages where the developers are paying less attention, and I think I can make more of a difference.
<roadmr> persia: I see your point
<bdmurray> persia: have you seen how many new bugs about ubiquity there are now?
<persia> bdmurray, No.  As with many things, I may be behind the times.
<charlie-tca> We do have quite a few now, since we got people to file new bugs instead of adding to old ones
<charlie-tca> I really wish that reporter had used apport. We don't even know the date of the image now
<punchedpeace> helo....
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: it is going to be difficult without the rest of the information on that report.
<punchedpeace> I have an issue with my laptop, backligth is not working and all issues I see look old .....  2008 2009  where should I log this issue?
<charlie-tca> punchedpeace: ubuntu-bug linux
<JFo> punchedpeace, what model is your laptop?
<punchedpeace> I have a toshiba satellite a500
<JFo> punchedpeace, did you file the bug as charlie-tca instructed?
<JFo> ah
<JFo> hmm, we have a lot of difficulty with Toshiba generally
<JFo> once the bug is filed I will see if there is some work on that model that would be of use
<punchedpeace> well I'm developper and can provide any necesari information...
<JFo> I do know of a PPA that we have that may solve you, but I need to do some digging first
<roadmr> Me again, bug 784484, it has logs from apport-collect and a picture of the screen with a kernel panic, is that enough for someone to look at it or should I ask for anything else from the reporter?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784484 in linux (Ubuntu) "dramatic kernel panic on Ubuntu 11.04 and derivatives- when rebooted. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784484
<punchedpeace> ppa = ?
<JFo> roadmr, that should do for now
<JFo> punchedpeace, Personal Package Archive
<roadmr> JFo: thanks, should I set it to New again, or just leave it as-is?
<charlie-tca> roadmr: should be ready for marking triage and set the importance
<charlie-tca> It has all the logs, plus the picture, and has been tested with the mainline kernel.
<charlie-tca> roadmr: What importance would you set it to? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<JFo> what charlie-tca said :-P
<roadmr> charlie-tca: I'd say Medium, it's easily workaroundable but it is a problem with the Linux kernel and looks like a regression too, so I'd hesitate to say it's Low
<roadmr> it's not critical but it sure looks annoying
 * JFo gives roadmr a gold star
<JFo> that is perfect
<charlie-tca> I agree. It is regression-release, and probably should be medium
<roadmr> thanks guys! I can set to triaged and tag regression-release, but if you could help me setting the importance I'd be thankful
<paultag> I've gotcha back
<paultag> what bug?
<paultag> nvmd, just read backscroll
<paultag> ah, nvmd, charlie-tca got it
<roadmr> Thanks charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> roadmr: marked as triaged
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> roadmr: thank you very much for helping with bugs. Persistence does work!
<roadmr> charlie-tca: you're welcome, I'm glad to pitch in. Thank you for your help too!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I am happy to help when someone needs it. It is great to have you sticking around, though.
<JoshuaL> can someone mark bug #785402 as a wishlist item?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785402 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Offer a "reinstall GRUB" option on the installation ISOs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785402
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-20
<xelister> wtf
<xelister> I tried just installing kate  on my 10.10
<xelister> and in response aptitude proceeded to remove  kmail, konversation and dozen other k-apps.. wtf
<micahg> aptitude was removed from the default install in maverick :)
<micahg> xelister: but seriously, did you check what the conflict was?  you can examine and at the bottom it'll tell you how it can resolve the conflict
<xelister> micahg: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jy40iYg5
<micahg> xelister: sounds like some stuff got dropped in the maverick SRU of KDE
<xelister> so....?
<micahg> let's see if I can find someone
<micahg> xelister: BTW, using -y unless you don't care what it does is a bad idea
<xelister> in god I trust
 * micahg guesses he decided you don't need those packages:D
 * xelister :-O  Shuttleworth take the wheal!
 * xelister *boom*         :-E
<xelister> anyway... so this is some bug that ubuntu tries to murder half my KDE system when I merly want to use konsole, and it will get fixxed? soon?
<micahg> xelister: it's not a bug in aptitude, it seems something was missing during the last SRU, could you please file a bug against konsole with that pastebin in the bug?  I'll try to get someone to look at it later today
<xelister> bbl.   But this loks like a serious bug imo.
<xelister> micahg: got to run...  will be back evening in ~+15 hours
<micahg> xelister: k, I'll try to get someone to look at it in any case
<nic___> there any news on the power-consumption bug?
<JoshuaL> nic___, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty (affects: 201) (heat: 1356)" [High,Confirmed]
<nic___> anybody know if they've figured out yet, just need to fix it. or is it stilla mystery what causing?
<nic___> where does it say it affects "3 other projects"? the launchpad only shows natty and oneiric. But i think lucid and mav affected as well.
<hggdh> nic___: Release Notes for Ubuntu, and the Natty and Oneiric kernels
<Tetsuo55_2> nic___: i dont see any updates about it on the phorix forum
<nic___> release notes?
<nic___> lots and lots of stuff ont he web about how Linux runs hotter than windows. possible it's all releated to the bug?
<nic___> I see reports even going back to like 8.10 ubuntu
<hggdh> nic___: yes -- an entry had to be made in the RN for this bug
<hggdh> nic___: and, no, it is not probable all 'running hotter' reports relate to this bug
<JoshuaL> those love handles, are they part of compiz or unity when reporting a bug?
<hggdh> jibel: thank you for the validation on bug 663925, I could not do it since I proposed the change
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663925 in ncmpcpp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "ncmpcpp (version < 0. 5.4) can cause unexpected deletion of files (affects: 1) (heat: 270)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663925
<jibel> hggdh, you're welcome, it wiped out half of the drive of my test system :-)
<hggdh> jibel: heh. Real nice bug, is it not?
<jibel> hggdh, indeed, random cleaning is great to save disk space!
<roadmr> yay :)
<roadmr> "real men just upload their important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it ;)" - Linus
<brendand> i'm going over some bugs in update-manager
<brendand> can someone in bug control set this to low for me:
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/778555
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778555 in update-manager (and 1 other project) "Unnecessary technical information in distro upgrade dialogue (affects: 1) (heat: 85)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roadmr> yay!
<bcurtiswx> is Ubuntu the upstream for update-manager?
<trinikrono> doesnt look so
<trinikrono> https://launchpad.net/update-manager
<trinikrono> says its a gnome project
<braiam> I have a bug against the locales, but I doesn't know to what package assign it. It's about the time format.
<braiam> It only affects the es-* locales
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yes, Ubuntu is upstream for update-manager
<bcurtiswx> thjx
<bcurtiswx> thx*
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-21
<Captainkrtek> Hello
<Captainkrtek> quick question, today I was admitted to the BugSquad but It appears that I do not have the appropriate permissions to edit bugs. I can not triage bugs
<killown> this bug is very annoying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise (affects: 54) (heat: 296)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> can someone look bug 786032 and tell me if I (or dpkg) is going crazy or have forgotten some subtle differente between the two packages
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786032 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg treats two identical packages differently (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786032
<ohsix> brokem changelog format?
<charlie-tca> jtaylor: where do the packages come from? Neither appears to be a natty package, but maybe I crossed something and that is wrong?
<charlie-tca> I think the reason the -4 package fails is because it requires something not there in natty. -3 is the oneiric package, and not necessarily backwards compatible to natty
<BigWhale> where would I find somebody that could help me with libdee?
<jtaylor> ohsix: the changelog is fine, also a broken changelog should not cause such an error
<jtaylor> charlie-tca: -3 is not from oneiric, is made in a chroot, and it has identical dependencies
<Luca1> Hi! I'm trying to use Unity in dual screen but both screen result completely screwed up whatever I do. I've read many bugs but seems like I'm the only one experiencing this. Should I report this?
<BigWhale> Luca1, what graphics card and drivers?
<Luca1> I'm using an ATI with opensource drivers. Gnome seems quite OK in dual screen (quite means sometimes it suddenly logs out, but no more than once a day).
<BigWhale> I had more luck with ATI and fglrx
<BigWhale> right now with HD6850
<Luca1> I tried to install fglrx but the installation failed. Didn't write down the error message. Anyway I can try again.
<BigWhale> For me it worked with no problems. Natty has the latest drivers.
<Luca1> Ok, I'm trying again. Thanks!
<Luca1> I tried to install fglrx bug I got the error message. This is what I see in the log:
<Luca1> 2011-05-21 12:21:26,077 ERROR: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/libaticalcl.so because associated file /usr/lib32/fglrx/libaticalcl.so (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<Luca1> update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/libaticalrt.so because associated file /usr/lib32/fglrx/libaticalrt.so (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<Luca1> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8105e-1.fw for module r8169
<Luca1> 2011-05-21 12:21:26,309 WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<Luca1> 2011-05-21 12:21:26,309 WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx driver
<Luca1> 2011-05-21 12:21:26,309 ERROR: XorgDriverHandler.enable(): package or module not installed, aborting
<Luca1> 2011-05-21 12:21:47,879 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler(%s, %s).enabled(): No X.org driver set, not checking
<Luca1> 2011-05-21 12:21:47,897 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler(%s, %s).enabled(): No X.org driver set, not checking
<Luca1> If I'm restarting now I would get no graphics and I would have to switch to a VT to uninstall fglrx. At least this is what I had to do the last time.
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<trinikrono> hi i was looking at the debugging procedures page and i believe the wikipage for plymouth shld be included also, what is the best way to do this
<penguin42> which page were you looking at?
<trinikrono> penguin42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<trinikrono> i did not want to just go in and change things
<penguin42> and which one are you suggesting including?
<trinikrono> penguin42: well we dont use usplash anymore so plymouth :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Debugging
<trinikrono> at least the link to the wikipage
<penguin42> trinikrono: It's perhaps not as detailed as the other Debugging* pages linked off the DebuggingProcedures page
<trinikrono> well that may be so, but it should be mentioned at least
<penguin42> trinikrono: Those other pages have stuff about how to file the bug, particular tags to use, stock replies etc
<trinikrono> maybe someone from the plymouth team can do it
<trinikrono> file a bug?
<penguin42> not sure who the best person to ask on that one is
<penguin42> trinikrono: There is the template at the bottom of the Debugging* page
<trinikrono> penguin42: i am going to look from someone from the plymouth team that can help me fill out the details
<trinikrono> penguin42: are you still around
<penguin42> yeh
<trinikrono> ok penguin i created a wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPlymouth
<trinikrono> i will look for someone that can put more details than me
<trinikrono> umm penguin42 can i make a section named Boot in the debugging procedures
<trinikrono> or put it in misc where the usplash was
<penguin42> trinikrono: I think I'd put it in misc
<penguin42> trinikrono: Once there are 2 or 3 boot related items then they can have a section
<trinikrono> what should be done with the usplash one penguin42
<trinikrono> left alone?
<penguin42> not sure, I guess you could put 'obsolete' next to it
<trinikrono> okie i done as much as i can think off with plymouth :D
<trinikrono> i asked https://launchpad.net/~vorlon if he can look at the page as he works on a lot of the bugs in plymouth
<trinikrono> so later penguin42 im off now
<penguin42> yeh
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-22
<psusi> can someone tell me where Martin Farmer is in Ados City?  I was told to deliver him a pizza, but this town is huge and I can't find him
<psusi> lol at Stichard Rallman
<Luca1> Hi! I'm trying to use dual screen with Unity but as soon as the second screen is attached all the desktop result completely screwed up. I'm using ATI with opensource drivers (proprietary won't install). Is there anyone who knows of an already reported related bug? Should I report this myself?
<c0nsaw> Hey people, I applied for a bug triage mentor during the week, is this facility still available, I haven't had any reply as of yet, thanks
<yofel> vish: ^
<Luca1> Hi! I'm trying to use dual screen with Unity but as soon as the second screen is attached all the desktop result completely screwed up. I'm using ATI with opensource drivers (proprietary won't install). Is there anyone who knows of an already reported related bug? Should I report this myself?
<persia> Luca1, I suspect that nobody around knows the answer to that question.
<persia> You might try searching for bugs on launchpad to see if you can find a similar one.
<persia> If you can, check to make sure you have precisely the same issue before chiming in.
<persia> If you have all the debug information collected, and are itching to post it, create a new bug, and then search: it's not hard to mark a bug as a duplicate if you discover it while searching.
<Luca1> I already did that and found nothing. But I'm finding it quite difficult to find correct keywords for this issue.
<Luca1> When I try to open the bugreport using ubuntu-bug I get a question that asks me if I was told precisely to report the bug. Should I say yes? Who should tell me I can report?
<Luca1> Thanks for your help!
<persia> I think you'll need to work on a more precise replacement for "completely screwed up".  While I don't know what is wrong, I do suspect that this phrase is unlikely to help someone else reproduce the issue.
<persia> So, there's a tradeoff: if lots of folk file random bugs, people looking at bugs have less time to fix them (as they spend more time trying to understand them).  If nobody files bugs, then people don't know there are problems.
<Luca1> In fact that is my problem. If I show you an image, could you be so kind to suggest a better definition?
<persia> I generally only file bugs when I think I have a good description of the bug, can outline the expected and observed behaviour, and can describe how to reproduce it: I'm not sure that's the best model, but it's mine.
<Luca1> I'm not native language, maybe someone could suggest a more correct description...
<persia> Don't worry about the specific words, it's more about the level of detail.
<Luca1> this is where I asked the first time, there is a screenshot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44304/screen-completely-screwed-up-when-in-dual-screen-in-unity
<persia> So, are there bands across the screen?  Do you have snow?  Are images rendering improperly?  Does the screen implode?
<persia> Given the image you posted, I'd suggest describing the resolution of both monitors, and attempting to describe the black areas (can windows be moved there, or are they just wasted space), the overlap on the background, etc.
<Luca1> It depends, sometimes I get only black lines alternated to white lines. Other times I have a situation like that I linked. More often a combination of the two. Almost always I get a combination of these effects.
<persia> You also say "some other times only lines could be seen": it's important to describe the sorts of lines, whether they are moving, etc.
<Luca1> Ok, so I'll state all of this in the report. Thank you very much.
<persia> Right.  Describe the effects in detail.  I don't know that much about this particular area, but the more precise you can get about the observed issues (not just appearance, but also behaviour), the more likely someone familiar will understand the underlying issue.
<persia> Good luck.
<Luca1> Thanks for your help! Could you even be so kind as to suggest a possible subject for the report? As you said, screwed up is not quite descriptive and effective.
<JoshuaL> Desktop results distored when attaching second screen?
<JoshuaL> something like that
<persia> I'm not sure.  "Apredictive rendering irregularities with ATI (whatever)" is the same as "screwed up" but looks different though.
<JoshuaL> or garbled
<JoshuaL> or that
<persia> JoshuaL, Good suggestion!
<Luca1> very good! Thanks for the assistance!
<JoshuaL> Can someone confirm and/or set the importance of bug 771983 to low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771983 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) "Sometimes I am unable to type in the "Post to.." input field. (affects: 1) (heat: 158)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771983
<persia> JoshuaL, Why "Low"?
<JoshuaL> persia, it has an easy work-around by just opening gwibber and posting the message there, its only a little usability issue
<JoshuaL> persia, and it does not bother me that much (its my own bug report)
<persia> JoshuaL, Set to "Low".  I always ask to just make sure folk have a shared understanding of "Importance".  I don't use gwibber, so I can't confirm.
<JoshuaL> ok
<JoshuaL> persia, thanks :)
<penguin42> anyone know what to do with bugs that are oops's in ndiswrapper?
<hggdh> penguin42: AFAIR you have to open a bug on the ndiswrapper ML
<hggdh> since all that it does is wrap around Windows binaries
<hggdh> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=93482&atid=604450
<penguin42> I guess it's difficult to know if the bug is in ndiswrapper itself or the windows driver
<hggdh> it is, even more with the interfacing
<hggdh> so -- when I was actually using ndiswrapper -- we would consider it a possible ndiswrapper emulation issue to star with
<hggdh> then, if needed, a kernel bug would be opened
<persia> If it is possible to OOPS ndiswrapper, that's a bug in ndiswrapper: note that it may be *caused* by a bug in the windows driver, but ndiswrapper should be trapping those and failing gracefully.
<hggdh> yep
<persia> The same logic applies to all "Is this a bug in the application or the library" questions: the answer is nearly always "both".
<duncan-nz> I need someone running LibreOffice in Ubuntu 11.04 to check something for me. If you have the units under 'Options > Draw > General' set to cm, are your page dimensions under 'Format > Page' still set to inches?
<duncan-nz> Please PM me if you also see this bug.
<persia> duncan-nz, I don't seem to have an "Options" menu.  I'm happy to check, if you could provide a bit more guidance.
<JoshuaL> question, a little while ago i reported bug 754825, someone from broadcom said that a fix for that problem had been submitted to Greg KH's staging-next tree. Shouldnt that bug be set to triaged instead of confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754825 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel panic while using my system [brcm80211] [assertion "scb->magic == SCB_MAGIC"] (affects: 3) (heat: 91)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754825
<duncan-nz> Try under 'Tools > Options' it should be at the bottom.
<JoshuaL> And can someone set the importance of bug 754840 to low please, it has a simple workaround and its only a little usability issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754840 in linux (Ubuntu) "Have to switch manually between audio output connectors (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 101)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754840
<persia> duncan-nz, OK.  I found tools...Options.  I can't find Draw under that.
<persia> JoshuaL, Bug 754840 set to "Low": you may want to note somewhere that this appears to be a "Jack detect" issue (assuming the problem is that it doesn't switch when you insert the plug for the speakers, and you are using audio cables for the speakers, rather than USB, etc.)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754840 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PCHave to switch manually between audio output connectors (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754840
<JoshuaL> persia, yeah I believe its an jack detect issue indeed, im indeed using speakers with a audio cabel.
<JoshuaL> persia, i will change the description and say it is an jack detect issue
<duncan-nz> There should be a section called LibreOffice Draw, open that and then click on the section 'General'.
<persia> For 754825, I'm inclined to leave it alone: bjf set it to "Confirmed" after the note that it went upstream, and I trust his opinion about how to mark kernel bugs more than my own.
<braiam> JoshuaL: you said that there is a workaround?
<JoshuaL> braiam, yeah just change it manually
<JoshuaL> persia, ok, was just wondering what should happen next.
<persia> Wait for it to land :)
<braiam> mm... I said that about a month ago but it doesn't resolve the issue, it's only with this laptop JoshuaL ?
<persia> duncan-nz, OK.  I restarted LibreOffice, and ran Draw, and I found the unit of measurement.  I'm not seeing "Format > Page" anywhere.
<JoshuaL> braiam, when I reported that bug it seemed to be a rare case.
<duncan-nz> persia, one of the menu items: File, Edit, View, Insert, Format.
<JoshuaL> spoke to someone at irc, cant remember who it was
<braiam> nope JoshuaL
<persia> duncan-nz, I get "Letter", which isn't ideal for my locale, but the units are in cm, as they were in the draw options.  I can't confirm the behaviour you describe (and thanks for walking me through it carefully)
<braiam> persia: what locales are you using?
<duncan-nz> persia, ok, looks like this is specific to my setup. Does your locale use cm or inch?
<JoshuaL> braiam, sorry i thought you where talking about the kernel panic issue
<duncan-nz> braiam, great minds think alike.
<braiam> I have to patch my own, it use A4, persia
<persia> duncan-nz, It should use "cm", but my environment isn't ideally clean.  You may want to launch a fresh image in a VM in a variety of locales to get useful data.
<braiam> mine has about two weeks, and no issue duncan-nz
<braiam> persia: and your locales are?
<duncan-nz> persia, I'm staring to think the same. I remember that OpenOffice and Ubuntu haven't always been so good to do the right thing according to each locale. Mine is da_en (Denmark English) which hasn't always worked very well.
<persia> My locale is a mix of en_IN and jp_JP: not precisely ideal for finding general cases.
<persia> Wouldn't Denmark English be en_DA ?
<duncan-nz> okay, thanks. I'll setup a VM before I report this as a problem.
<duncan-nz> persia, probably, I couldn't remember how they are written.
<braiam> persia: ty
<braiam> persia: give me a sec to see...
<JoshuaL> yet another bug which status can be set to low (bug 771720), i also hope i provided enough information.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771720 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Inbox counters sometimes don't show up in the indicator-appmenu (affects: 1) (heat: 158)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771720
<JoshuaL> sorry to bug you guys with my bug reports and its importance :p
<JoshuaL> s/status/importance
<persia> JoshuaL, I think 771720 needs more investigation.  Is it really an issue with indicator-appmenu?
<persia> I suspect it's more likely to be indicator-messages.
<persia> I further suspect that it's not that, but your email client (given that a manual send/receive fixes it)
<braiam> persia: en_DK
<persia> Or does the email client know about the messages although the indicator doesn't?
<JoshuaL> persia, all those indicators are a bit confusing, thought it was the same as indicator-messages
<persia> braiam, Ah, yeah, that looks better.  I was going merely on the "da_en" above.
<persia> JoshuaL, I believe "indicator-appmenu" is the one with the menus from applications.
<JoshuaL> ah
<braiam> i have the entire locales branch to locate the clock bug...
<persia> Anyway, that one needs more investigation: you can't confirm, but you *can* do a lot of the investigation to make sure that it's easy for the next person.
<JoshuaL> persia, the client knows about the messages (and the inboxes) but the indicator does not, but its really random so i cant reproduce it with certain steps.. ill try to find more information which i can add
<persia> Knowing which client an example of useful additional information :)  It would also be interesting to know if it can be reproduced with the release code, rather than just from Beta.
<braiam> persia: yours and my locales are the same, but have different page size
<persia> braiam, Considering that I've never connected this machine to my printer, or told it I like A4, I'm not that surprised my data is odd.
<duncan-nz> Why is Virtual Box no longer in the repositories?
<braiam> persia: yeah, but i want the letter size, and have A4 :$
<persia> braiam, heh.
<JoshuaL> persia, thanks :)
<persia> duncan-nz, rmadison tells me it's in hardy, karmic, lucid, maverick, and oneiric.  Which repo are you checking?
<JoshuaL> persia, i will change the affecting package aswel or do you advice to leave it for a while till i improve the bugreport itself?
<stgraber> braiam: /etc/papersize ?
<duncan-nz> persia, stupid synaptic can't see that 'virtual box' is the same as 'virtualbox' sorry for the fuss.
<persia> JoshuaL, I think setting the correct affected package is the most important thing: otherwise the additional bug traffic you generate improving the report may not be directed to the correct people.
<JoshuaL> persia, ill change it to indicator-messages then, thanks :)
<persia> JoshuaL, You'll want to check to confirm that it is indicator-messages: I may be incorrect.
<JoshuaL> persia, i will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-14
<Logan_> Does anyone here know why apport isn't sending crash reports to Launchpad anymore?
<Logan_> It seems to be just submitting them to the whoopsie database.
<lifeless> thats correct
<lifeless> whoopsie-daisy is much better at gathering and coordinating the crashes; actual bugs are filed for the crashes identified by daisy
<Logan_> lifeless: And who is the reporter?/
<Logan_> /who has access to the crash database?
<Logan_> lifeless?
<patrickceg> I suggest setting Bug #990677 to Wishlist. Note someone else already provided a non-canned answer since it was a (complex) feature request.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990677 in ubuntu "improving deb install process efficiency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990677
<patrickceg> Is there a response for someone filing bugs against obsoleted versions? Bug #992370 is filed against Ubuntu 8.04...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992370 in ubuntu "can't watch videos and computer very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992370
<Resistance> patrickceg:  bugs against 8.04 are still valid for a little while longer
<Resistance> although this i dont think is a bug
<Resistance> patrickceg:  that one about videos and computer being slow isnt exactly a bug, i'd mark that Invalid or Incomplete, but that's just me personally
<patrickceg> <Resistance>: Where is the list of dates when bugs are out of date? I know 8.04 was EOL'd https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-April/000144.html
<Resistance> patrickceg:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Resistance> you might want to note that server still is supported
<Resistance> i'd post to the mailing list about that one, then
<Resistance> because that'd be desktop
<Resistance> but even then
<Resistance> its not a bug at all
<Resistance> so it'd be "Invalid" anyways
<Resistance> what they need is ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
<Resistance> or #ubuntu
<Resistance> not a bug
<Resistance> patrickceg:  ^
<Resistance> this'd be "Invalid"'d if I had seen it first, just because its not a bug
<patrickceg> Thanks I'll keep that in mind. I'm signing off for tonight...
<lifeless> Logan_: a developer will be
<Logan_> Oh.
<Logan_> I guess that's convenient for triagers. :P
<njin> hello, if I try to remove libtotem-plparser17, synaptic ask to remove brasero too. Is this an apt bug ? Is this a brasero bug ? or is it a libtotem-plparser17 bug?
<hggdh> njin: brasero depends on libtotem-plparser17. So yes, you try to remove it, brasero will also get removed.
<seb128> njin, it's not a bug
<njin> ok thanks guys, seen just now.
<seb128> why do you want to remove that lib anyway?
<seb128> it's a playlist parser list
<njin> I was trying to see if banshee can be a valid substitute for totem and rhythmbox, but seems to have limitations
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> where ~/.pbuilderrc is located?
<bcurtiswx> alo21, in terminal type 'ls ~/.p*' without the '
<bcurtiswx> does .pbuilderrc show?
<alo21> bcurtiswx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987564/.. is better if I read http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<bcurtiswx> alo21, .pbuilderrc doesn't exist you would need to create it
<bcurtiswx> alo21, what are you trying to do?
<irc_willynux> Hi, I've just translated the strings reported on bug #999177 , should I update the status to In Progress or Fix Commited?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999177 in language-pack-gnome-it "keyboard layout not completly translated in italian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999177
<alo21> bcurtiswx: set up pbuilder to test my patches
<bcurtiswx> irc_willynux, I think strings are translated in the applications themselves not from the language packs..
<micahg> depends on the application
<bcurtiswx> micahg, i think in this case if it was using the language pack only parts of sentences would be in english not entire sentences, right?
<micahg> idk, depends on the application :)
<irc_willynux> the application is keyboard layout from system settings, I did the translation in launchpad... Is that the way to do it?
<bcurtiswx> alo21, you need to create .pbuilderrc then if you want to change settings in there
<alo21> bcurtiswx: thanks
<bcurtiswx> alo21, yw
<bcurtiswx> irc_willynux, i should know the answer to that but I do not, sorry
<irc_willynux> ok, no problem :) I'll ask in ubuntu-translators channel maybe better
<alo21> could someone tell me where usually confiduration files are stored?
<hggdh> alo21: system config usually under /etc, user config usually under ~/ -- ~/.config, ~/.local, etc, depending on the application
<alo21> hggdh: amule
<hggdh> alo21: sorry I do not use amule
<alo21> hggdh: thakns anyway :)
<hggdh> alo21: 'man amule' may help
<hggdh> alo21: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/amule.1.html points to ~/.aMule
<alo21> hggdh: thanks again
<alo21> How can I write patch.... directly into the source=
<alo21> ?
<wylde> alo21: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<alo21> could someone tell me how to make a patch?
<hggdh> alo21: you write the patch, and then diff from an unchanged source. Or use bzr, or git
<hggdh> easier to follow wylde's advice
<alo21> hggdh: write it with gedit?
<wylde> alo21: in whatever IDE or editor you like.
<alo21> wylde: so I should open the source, change to fix the bug
<alo21> try it
<alo21> ?
<alo21> right?
<alo21> wylde: sorry
<wylde> alo21: the easiest way I know is to use bzr to branch the code, edit and create a diff
<alo21> wylde: wait... I would to test it before commit
<alo21> wylde: Once I found where the bug is...
<wylde> alo21: yes, all the required steps are outlined on the link I posted
<alo21> wylde: sorry I did not receive it, because my connection goes down
<wylde> alo21: I personally have only ever patched Documentaion bugs. But the process is similar.
<wylde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<alo21> wylde: I have read it yet... but i did not understand it a lot
<wylde> although... I can get away with a simple diff for the doc bugs. Not sure if that's sufficient for coding bugs.
<alo21> wylde: patch -p1 < ../bugfix.patch ... how can I create a patch without uploading it on LP?
<hggdh> LP has nothing to do with writing a patch
<wylde> alo21: that's all I have to offer, like I said. I've only patched documentation bugs. It's likely a lot simpler that whgat you're asking. I've not yet attempted to patch those types of bugs.
<alo21> wylde: ok
<hggdh> 1. bzr branch
<alo21> wylde: thanks
<hggdh> 2. apply all patches in ./debian/patches (if the package is using quilt, very easy)
<hggdh> 3. write your patch
<hggdh> 4. save the diff somewhere else (again, quilt would help)
<alo21> hggdh: ok... thank you so much
<alo21> ok... I create the patch, merge it with the code, but now I would like to test it
<hggdh> you do not _merge_ it with the code, the patch is applied during package build time
<hggdh> alo21: which package is it?
<alo21> hggdh: amule
<hggdh> for which version?
<alo21> precise
<alo21> hggdh: precise
<hggdh> interesting. amule in quantal is 2.3.1-7, and on lp:ubuntu/amule is 2.2.5-1.1ubuntu1
<hggdh> alo21: so the first thing to do is verify if this (whatever you are trying to fix) is fixed on quantal
<alo21> hggdh: It seems that the bug is not fixed on quantal
<hggdh> alo21:  since the quantal source in LP is out-of-date, it is better for you to check on #ubuntu-motu how to proceed. BUT
<hggdh> if it is not fixed on quantal, the first patch has to be there
<hggdh> THEN you can request a SRU for precise
<hggdh> (and sorry for the delay, had a phone call)
<alo21> hggdh: do not worry
<alo21> :)
<hggdh> heh. I am not worried, I am just trying to make your life easier...
<alo21> hggdh: i run this command: pbuilder-dist <release> build ../<package>_<version>.dsc
<alo21> I do not receve any errors... but I cannot find my package
<hggdh> alo21: did you look at ~/pbuilder?
<alo21_> hggdh: here I am
<alo21_> What did you say a moment ago?
<alo21_> hggdh: inside my ~/pbuilder folder, I have two files
<alo21_> 1) precise_result 2) precise-base.tgz
<alo21_> I have to go... If you can, could you eamil me, please?
<alo21_> you find my adress at LP as alo21
<hggdh> that's... different
<wylde> o.O
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  and now you know why i work with the source packages and not the bzr branches ;P
<EvilResistance> (the bzr branches arent always up-to-date with the source package, in some cases)
<hggdh> EvilResistance: yes, this can happen... not good, though, it would be better if consistency were to be maintained
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-15
<jbuncher> does anyone here have issues logging in to gnome-shell?
<jbuncher> it always hangs for me, for times ranging from a few seconds to minutes
<lfaraone> bdmurray: Can I mark bug #1 as fix released? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t21:50
<ubot2> lfaraone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<EvilResistance> lfaraone:  nope, you cant do anything with bugs for now
<EvilResistance> the LP site is broken with bugs and package pages
<EvilResistance> according to the launchpad channel, its been escalated internally within the canonical peoples.  we're kinda stuck until then, afaict
<thumper> haha
<lfaraone> fascinating.
<njin> hello, wich package manage ASPEED driver ? xf86-video-ast is not existing as package in ubuntu. thanks
<njin> Hello, which package manage 'aspeed' drivers, xf86-video-ast isnot an ubuntu package, can I assign to xserver-xorg-video-all ?? thanks
<Wipster> Hi there I am trying to track a bug down which has been apparent on my system from atleast 10.04LTS, and is still with me in 12.04LTS. Its to do with the wireless and the failure to associate with an accesspoint first try, it will only connect if I first connect to another AP then back again. In the WPA suplicant logs the only difference I can see is the failure to receive a second MLME event frame
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I have a big problem with pbuilder
<alo21> I can package a program, but i do not see it
<alo21> can some one help me?
<alo21> please help me... how can I solve it?
<roadmr> alo21: what do you mean by do not see it?
<alo21> roadmr: I Cannot find the .deb file
<roadmr> alo21: also, it sounds like the folks in #ubuntu-devel may be more knowledgeable about packaging, unless you think it's an actual bug
<alo21> roadmr: i try there.. thanks
<roadmr> alo21: per the doc, the products (binary and source packages) are in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<roadmr> alo21: I don't know, just what I read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<EvilResistance> anyone here on bugcontrol able to handle an importance chagne?>
<roadmr> EvilResistance: sure, whatcha need?
<EvilResistance> if someone on bugcontrol can handle this, that'd be awesome (This was originally pointed at in #ubuntu-server, approx. 5 minute before i posted this here):  LP Bug 932064.  Importance change to: High.  Reasoning:  (1) PRevents the application from working and operating.  (2) Has a severe impact on a small number of ubuntu (server) users.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 932064 in amanda "amtape crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932064
<EvilResistance> roadmr:  that
<EvilResistance> refer to #ubuntu-server logs for about 5 minutes ago to see where this was poked upwards (since i lurk there, i intercepted it)
<EvilResistance> (my LP id if it makes any difference is trekcaptainusa-tw, in case you want to refer that this was recommended by myself)
<roadmr> EvilResistance: done, set to high :)
<EvilResistance> thanks much
<roadmr> no prob :)
<EvilResistance> there are days where i'd love to have bugcontrol :P
<EvilResistance> but i dont have the qualifications yet :P
<roadmr> EvilResistance: I've handled two importance changes for you and I agree completely with your criteria, keep track of those reports and I'm sure you'll be able to showcase them when you apply
<EvilResistance> roadmr:  micahg also handled one of my importance change requests, too, so eventually i'll apply when i feel i've got enough credentials for applying :)
<roadmr> EvilResistance: awesome!
<EvilResistance> and before that i've had a few triage handling requests done, but those weren't logged with my IRC name or LP ID
<roadmr> oh :/
<EvilResistance> now if only I could get wifi on the train, today, then i could continue to do bugsquad duties :P
<roadmr> hehe thanks for the help :)
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> roadmr:  to be frank, i could just download the past month's logs for here, and grep them for any time i've said anything, since all the triage recommendations, and bug importance change reocmmendations exist in those logs
<EvilResistance> and my LP profile shows this as one of my IRC nicks on freenode :p
<EvilResistance> roadmr:  quick question, if i may
<roadmr> EvilResistance: sure!
<EvilResistance> if/when I do choose to apply to bugcontrol, where is the methodology for applying listed?
<roadmr> EvilResistance: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<roadmr> EvilResistance: all needed information is there :)
<EvilResistance> mmkay, and one last question (I brought this up with micahg during UDS, but it may need an additional person to push it through in the next bug squad meeting)
<EvilResistance> regarding this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<EvilResistance> and regarding all references to "Core application" vs "Non-core Application"
<EvilResistance> what is a core application defined as?
 * EvilResistance hasnt found any clear definition yet
<roadmr> hehe yes, I haven't found a definition, I basically consider any application that's included in the default install and apply some additional criteria (i.e. some included apps are not so useful so I don't consider them core)
<EvilResistance> then as a general rule-of-thumb, should i consider anything in universe or multiverse non-core, and main as core (unless i hear otherwise)?
<EvilResistance> and if its in the default installs, its definitely core :P
<EvilResistance> (also, this should be better defined, IMO, in the bugs documentations)
<EvilResistance> s/bugs documentations/documentation about bugs/
<EvilResistance> roadmr:  and one final question:
<EvilResistance> if a bug has been filed against a package, but that bug later turns out to not be a bug, but some other issue which would make the bug "Invalid", but the bug is marked as Confirmed because someone else marked it as having affected them, what should I do?
<EvilResistance> or rather, what would be recommended
<EvilResistance> change it to invalid, change it to opinion, or leave it as confirmed?
<EvilResistance> (hypothetical that happened to come up recently)\
<roadmr> EvilResistance: I agree that we need better definitions for coreness. Are you in the bugsquad mailing list? that's a good place to bring it up and start a friendly discussion
<roadmr> EvilResistance: if the bug is indeed invalid, I'd set as such, and add a note explaining why it's invalid, which should help other affected users fix their situation
<EvilResistance> even if its set to "Confirmed' by the time i get to it?
<EvilResistance> (and of course, if its invalid against a specific package, but valid against another, then changing what the "affects" so the correct package is filed against would be the fix)
<roadmr> EvilResistance: yes, a confirmed bug can be set as invalid
<roadmr> EvilResistance: even more so when automatic confirmation is done for bugs affecting multiple users; if the bug turns out to be invalid, it takes a human to make that call but it's not outright incorrect
<roadmr> EvilResistance: the statuses call for using "invalid" with caution, but if you're sure it *is* invalid, there's no problem with it
<roadmr> EvilResistance: of course, if it's invalid for one package but valid for another, the status should reflect that, either by moving the bug to the appropriate package, or by having several affected packages
<EvilResistance> indeed.  what about bugs that just arent bugs, like bugs which are filed but are really just requests for support and not actual bugs
<EvilResistance> mhm
<roadmr> EvilResistance: hmm those should be converted to questions on answers.launchpad.net, or pointed to askubuntu.com, but the bug itself should be marked invalid if it's determined it's not an actual bug
<SloggerKhan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/999386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999386 in ubuntu "Disk access locking whole PC" [Undecided,New]
<SloggerKhan> How do I set it to "ubuntu-bug storage" as suggested by the wiki?
<SloggerKhan> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage)
<hggdh> SloggerKhan: you can set the package to linux (this is the kernel itself) and then run 'apport-collect 999386'
<hggdh> or you can _open_ a bug with 'ubuntu-bug storage'
<jtaylor> almost 1.000.000 bugs :O
<bcurtiswx> did anyone get the confetti machines for this exciting milestone? :P
 * hggdh shudders
<hggdh> the price of success, I guess
<jtaylor> apports to blame ._.
<greg-g> only 80 left!
<micahg> err, ~60 or less
<greg-g> actually, even less now https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<greg-g> 999953 bugs reported
 * greg-g was going off of what was in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
 * highvoltage is excited
<greg-g> me too! I mean, we're all geeks, we love fun number milestones, right?
<highvoltage> yeah :D
<seasons> Can someone please assign Bug #973096?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/973096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973096
<seasons> We have a lot of frustrated users out there...
<Logan_> greg-g: I want to make the 1000000th bug. :P
 * Logan_ will do a wishlist or something.
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 100000 in launchpad "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Pici> bug 1000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000 in null "There are too many bug reports in Malone" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000
<Logan_> haha
<seasons> bug 1000000
<greg-g> Pici: :) thanks
 * highvoltage wonders whether but #1m is hardcoded or whether one of the people gunning for it will make it
<thumper> no, it isn't hard coded :)
<highvoltage> awesome.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-16
<Logan_> bug 1000000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000000 in edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<Logan_> greg-g, highvoltage
<EvilResistance> erm...?
<highvoltage> :)
<Logan_> EvilResistance: the one millionth bug
<EvilResistance> oh, right, against "Edubuntu" project :P
<EvilResistance> Logan_:  was thinking for a second "This isn't a bug...!"
<Logan_> haha
 * EvilResistance didnt notice that it wasn't filed against Ubuntu
<highvoltage> it is a bug! ... against Edubuntu!
<Logan_> ._.
<bkerensa> =o
<Logan_> lame-o
<bkerensa> Stay Calm and Make Things
<Logan_> Edubuntu is so boring
<Logan_> it's like Ubuntu with extra packages
<Logan_> revolutionary :P
<Logan_> well, I guess that's what all spins are
<EvilResistance> not really
<EvilResistance> since Kubuntu and Xubuntu and stuff have different package sets
<Logan_> true
<highvoltage> well, if kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu weren't pure ubuntu then they wouldn't be flavours
<highvoltage> they're always going to be ubuntu in a different configuration with all the packages still in the ubuntu archives.
<EvilResistance> any bugcontrol person around?  got an older request that i posted a few days ago that never got handled
<micahg> EvilResistance: sure
<EvilResistance> sec, lemme get this off my notepad again
 * EvilResistance has been creating a log of bugs he's had triaged / importance-changed, etc.
<EvilResistance> micahg:  LP Bug 994189.  To change (on psmisc): Severity change to 'Low'.  Status of 'Confirmed' is valid as the bug was confirmed by multiple users.   Further reasoning for "Low" status:  This bug does not affect an essential aspect of the program, and only occurs in a limited scope of the application (for not correctly detecting the process as entered (and as it exists in process names)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994189 in psmisc "killall incorrect tab completion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994189
<EvilResistance> against psmisc, at least, it needs its importance on low.
<micahg> EvilResistance: the process is called plugin-container, so the description is wrong
<micahg> and the subject as well
<micahg> I agree with low importance though
<EvilResistance> micahg:  indeed.  having said this, they are correct in one part where when you do `killall plugin-container` it doesnt work, but does work on `killall plugin-containe`, and i was able to confirm that myself
<EvilResistance> so that part about them identifying *that* bug was correct (and was confirmed by me in a Precise VM)
<micahg> yes, this is true, so the issue isn't the tab completion but the lack of proper execution IMHO
<EvilResistance> mhm
<psusi> if it turns out that someone's machine needs acpi=off to boot, should the bug be closed or reassigned to linux and triaged?
<micahg> depends if the board is supposed to support ACPI or not I would guess
<psusi> well obviously it is *supposed* to but it's broken
<EvilResistance> micahg:  can you do me a favor, and either memoserv me the changes that need to be done to that, or privmsg me that?  i'm still grepping two weeks of logs for this channel for the importance or triaging or status changes I've recommended to here that've been handled and approved
 * EvilResistance is keeping a record :P
<micahg> psusi: then, yes, sounds like a bug :)
<EvilResistance> (and the logs on xchat here are horridly low, because of a bug that is inherent to my system only)
<micahg> EvilResistance: just clean it up to address the actual issue vs what was perceived (still from the point of view of the problem)
<EvilResistance> they're right about tab completion not working though
<EvilResistance> micahg:  i was considering splitting their "reported bug"
<micahg> EvilResistance: huh?  what's the issue with tab completion?
<EvilResistance> because tab completion doesnt work on there as they report it
<micahg> no, it works fine
<micahg> it doesn't kill fine
<EvilResistance> micahg:  killall plugin-[tab] doesnt work on bash or zsh, there was multiple confirmation on that
<EvilResistance> at least on that day when i checked it didnt work
<micahg> EvilResistance: sounds like multiple bugs then
<EvilResistance> so should this bug be split into two
<micahg> at least
 * EvilResistance was considering this, but did not want to do that at the time, since it was late when he was going through it)
<EvilResistance> then that poses two questions:
<micahg> EvilResistance: works fine in bash for me
<EvilResistance> hmm, i'll double check here, since its been a few days
<EvilResistance> but two questions still
<EvilResistance> (1) should two new bugs be filed, individually for each of the bugs reported in this bug?
<EvilResistance> or
<EvilResistance> (2) should this bug be modified to count for either one of the two bugs, and the other bug be split into its own bug
<micahg> EvilResistance: clean up this bug for the primary issue, file for the secondary one
<EvilResistance> will do
<EvilResistance> after i finish grepping the irc logs for here for all the triage/importance/status changes i've recommended (since i'm almost done)
<micahg> filing separate bugs for both would be if the bug is a hodge podge and not clear about either
<EvilResistance> micahg:  which package controls tab completion for bash though?
<micahg> bash-completion?
<EvilResistance> wonderful, i'll have to remove some of the affects: on the original bug then
<micahg> yep
<EvilResistance> how do i remove the affects, outside of setting it for "Invalid"?
<EvilResistance> when i last tried, i couldnt
<EvilResistance> (it literally wouldnt let me, as if i didnt have permissions)
<micahg> EvilResistance: you need to be bug control I think
<micahg> EvilResistance: which ones should be removed
<EvilResistance> micahg:  gimme a minute, still looking at logs
<EvilResistance> which bug was this i was on about again?
<EvilResistance> (as i said, low scrollbacks threshold)
<micahg> Bug #994189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994189 in psmisc "killall incorrect tab completion" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994189
<EvilResistance> needs removed against "gnome-terminal" and "psmisc" after i modify title/description to be specific to the tab completion.  i'll file a new bug against `psmisc` about the execution error one that we were going to split off of that initial bug
<micahg> EvilResistance: no, I think the primary bug is against psmisc which is why I already set the importance
<micahg> it was a misnomer that the issue was tab completion IMHO
<EvilResistance> ah, indeed
<EvilResistance> indeed
 * EvilResistance misread as well at the time
<EvilResistance> remove against gnome-terminal and bash-completion then
<micahg> EvilResistance: done
<EvilResistance> thanks much.
<micahg> EvilResistance: thank you for your bug work
<EvilResistance> micahg:  no problem :)
<EvilResistance> yet another way for me to contribute to Ubuntu: helping with bugs
<EvilResistance> micahg:  regarding what i brought up with you during UDS over IRC here, regarding bug importance and core-vs-noncore, i sent an email out to the mailing list about this
<EvilResistance> s/this/it/
<EvilResistance> so a discussion about what we should do about that can occur
<EvilResistance> micahg:  on LP Bug 994189, i've changed the title, do you want me to change the description as well still?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994189 in psmisc "Incorrect execution of `killall` on `plugin-container`" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994189
<micahg> Resistance: yeah, please add a reproducer and tag testcase
<Noxygen> hello guys
<Noxygen>  I'm brand new to the bugsquad, (I've signed up and read all the HowTo) but I still have a question, could someone help me to figure out the way "duplicates" are working and how to set this up ?
<trinikrono> Noxygen: well you need to find the master bug first
<trinikrono> then you can mark any dupes you find to be a duplicate of that one
<trinikrono> did you have something in mind Noxygen ?
<Noxygen> Ive this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/+bug/1000232 I've marked it as confirmed and I didn't find any other of these (he works on ubuntu 12.10 so I might be a reason)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000232 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates "nvidia-current-updates 295.49-0ubuntu1: nvidia-current-updates kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trinikrono> why did you think this was a dupe anyways Noxygen this looks new
<Noxygen> that's what I thought but usually, how do you check ? just copy-pasting the bug name ?
<trinikrono> search in the package first
<Noxygen> okay I did it, I wanted to be sure I've been doing it the right way
<trinikrono> but this bug looks like someting the #ubuntu+1 would handle but i am not sure
<trinikrono> did you test the bug yourself Noxygen ?
<trinikrono> i see you set the status to confirmed
<Noxygen> I had the same problem but with the 12.04
 * trinikrono nudges Noxygen it does look like a dupe though
<trinikrono> look at the other bugs
<trinikrono> bug 993506
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993506 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia kernel module fails to build on 3.4.x kernel [fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993506
<trinikrono> i believe this is the master bug
<trinikrono> your bug has that same error in the make.log
<trinikrono> also it has a lot of dupes
<trinikrono> so you can go ahead and mark yours as a duplicate
<Noxygen> okay thanks for your help, (how did you find this one ?)
<trinikrono> easy i just clicked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates
<trinikrono> by the bug title
<trinikrono> you can see all the bug reports for that package there
<Noxygen> haaaaaaaa I Seeeeeeee now xP Thanks (I can be pretty stupid sometimes)
<trinikrono> well nice find, make sure to keep looking for dupes like that
<trinikrono> be sure to tell them to look at the master bug to see the workaround Noxygen
<Noxygen> okay trinikrono
<Noxygen> I'm leaving bye everyone (thanks trinikrono), Have a nice evening for those in Europe
<rooijan> anyone have a quick suggestion.  I filed bug 999923.  Basically a regression in my mind in U12.04 when using gvfs to connect to Microsoft DFS. I am not sure which package really cause this bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999923 in ubuntu "gvfs cannot access Microsoft DFS Folder Target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999923
<njin> Can I send this upstream ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/1000277 . no dups available with apport title
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000277 in gimp "gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in completion_match_func()" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> well done highvoltage :)
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I received an error when I digit:  bzr bd -- -S -us -uc
<alo21> can someone help me please?
<njin> alo21 why are there --
<alo21> njin: you can find here the mistake; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990910/
<alo21> njin: do you know what should it be?
<njin> debuild: fatal error at line 1350:
<alo21> njin: so... what is the solution?
<njin> look at line 1350
<alo21> njin: it tells me only that dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S failed... so I have to suppost that I need buildpackage -rfakeroot
<alo21> njin: right?
<njin> http://www.mail-archive.com/trplayer@braille.uwo.ca/msg00283.html
<njin> alo21:^^
<alo21> njin: Can I make one more question?
<njin> sure
<alo21> njin: why we chat in english?
<njin> alo21: for this kind of things you can find a valid help from warp10
<alo21> njin: where are "make" configuration file is located in Ubuntu?
<zirpu> anyone gotten activemq to startup on 12.04?
<zirpu> i get no errors or logs.
<ali1234> which packages are responsible for installing the various gnome-panel applets?
<ali1234> http://imagebin.org/212600
<ali1234> for example, 2 is indicator-applet, or possibly indicator-applet-complete
<ali1234> which packages are responsible for 1, 3, and 4?
<zirpu> found it. activemq package doesn/t install a symlink for the activemq-run.jar in /usr/share/java/
<highvoltage> greg-g: :)
<alo21> njin: luckly I resolved installing "debjelper"
<alo21> njin: thnaks for your support
<Resistance> you mean debhelper :P
<wylde> jajaja? :P
<Resistance> o.O
<wylde> spanish ---> j = h
<alo21> why pbuilder does not make me a folder called .pbuilderrc ?
<alo21> hi all
<wylde> alo21: ~/.pbuilderrc is a hidden file if it isn't created yet you make it and insert the lines you want/need
<mikedep333-serve> hi, I just reported this bug by running "ubuntu-bug gnome-disk-utility"
<mikedep333-serve> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1000472
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000472 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility won't let you select certain partitions" [Undecided,New]
<mikedep333-serve> but it did not upload very much automatically
<mikedep333-serve> it also made me wait like 5 minutes on the launchpad page after running the command
<mikedep333-serve> *very much system info
<mikedep333-serve> my system is a weird combination of ubuntu-desktop * ubuntu server packages, dist upgraded like 5 times (from like 9.10)
<mikedep333-serve> I know I at least want to tell them what version of their package I am using.
<Resistance> Package: gnome-disk-utility 3.0.2-2ubuntu7
<Resistance> look at your bug's description under "Package"
<mikedep333-serve> yes
<Resistance> \it tells them that package
<Resistance> and the version
<Resistance> *and* the OS you're on
<Resistance> you're always free to add information to the comments, if you think its needed
<mikedep333-serve> oh, my bad
<mikedep333-serve> yeah, I just figured they'd need more info of some kind
<Resistance> they'll ask you for more info if necessary
<mikedep333-serve> and that I could automatically prepare it with some commands
<mikedep333-serve> great, thanks
<Resistance> mikedep333-serve:  can you see if anyone else is having your issue?  I can't because my drive has no free space
<Resistance> (if its happening to multiple people it can be confirmed)
<mikedep333-serve> I looked at the description of every bug for gnome-disk-utility
<mikedep333-serve> I didn't see anything that sounds like mine.
<mikedep333-serve> sorry, I looked at every "summary"
<Resistance> mmkay
<mikedep333-serve> thx anyway
<Resistance> yep
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-17
<Resistance> micahg:  if you're around, I think this is ready for triaging:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psmisc/+bug/994189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994189 in psmisc "Incorrect execution of `killall` on `plugin-container`" [Low,Confirmed]
<Resistance> unless i missed something
<LordOfTime> any bugcontrol people here?
<LordOfTime> (this is Resistance, btw, i just cant get on my ZNC)
<LordOfTime> this could use some processing:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/965921   This should be triaged.  The problem is stated clearly, there is information that shows that both of the proposed work arounds do not work.  As well, there's details about the version of the package used, as well as other items.  And whoever set "Low" on it did a good job, they nailed it because the bug affects
<LordOfTime> a non-essential aspect of the program and because it has a moderate impact on a non-core program.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<LordOfTime> bleh, message auto-split :/
<pt123> why is it impossible to file a bug in ubuntu in Launchpad
<micahg> pt123: ubuntu-bug PKGNAME
<pt123> it just redirects me to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<micahg> or ubuntu-bug -w and click on the window
<pt123> is it possible to have this in large text on the redirected page instead of just the image
<micahg> well, there is a description there of how to file
<micahg> LordOfTime: please see debian 661145 and bug 970638 :)
<ubot2> Debian bug 661145 in psmisc "psmisc: killall can't find processes with long names" [Critical,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/661145
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970638 in psmisc "killall can't kill processes with fairly long names (Ubuntu 12.04)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970638
<phanimahesh> Do we have bugs on being unable to minimize using launcher?
<phanimahesh> I dont see any, and am about to file one, but someone at #ubuntu said there are lot of bugs filed against that
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> can someone help me with pbuilder, please?
<jtaylor> alo21: in #ubuntu-packaging sure
<alo21> jtaylor: thanks
<njin> Hello, there's an apport expert that an help me to have it working in as prerelease version ? i'm doing a video on how report bugs (in italian)
<njin> It is enabled, also i've disabled whopsie, but to not avail, it still closing itself
<LordOfTime> ooh dupes
<LordOfTime> wait, this was fixed in Debian?
<LordOfTime> micahg:  ^
<LordOfTime> if this was fixed in Debian, why wasnt it fixed in Ubuntu?
<LordOfTime> or was the fix post-release
<LordOfTime> ahh, i see
 * LordOfTime looks at the bug
<micahg> LordOfTime: no one has done the work yet?
<LordOfTime> micahg:  heh
<LordOfTime> micahg:  indeed, didnt see the message about it being fixed in Quantal
 * LordOfTime only just loaded the bug now, laggy internet is evil
<LordOfTime> micahg:  so the new one i referenced earlier is a duplicate, and should be marked as such?P
<micahg> yes
<LordOfTime> wonder why that didnt show up when i was looking for dupes *shurgs*
<sary> Salutation.
<sary> Dos this bug need more imformations .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media-player/+bug/995259
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995259 in gnome-media-player "Gnome Media Player does not start." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-18
<psusi> bdmurray, I have been seeing bugs the last day or two that have been filed, and then I can not access.. apparently this is because ubuntu-foundations-bugbot flags them as private, and does not subscribe ubuntu-crashes-universe, which seems like a bug, and I was told to ask you about it
<psusi> bdmurray, a specific example is bug #1000959, which from the initial email I got, has no reason to be private at all, let alone flagged private, and inaccessible to ubuntu-bugcontrol members
<sary> Could someone please triagger Bug #1001066
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001066 in xorg "X freezes with a forced log out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001066
<bullgard6> '~$ ubuntu-bug mc' does not open Launchpad on Firefox so that I can report a SIGSEV bug. The only reaction of this computer that I can see is that the hard disk LED flashes for a short time. How to fix the incomplete reaction to this command? [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4]
<Sary> Try to set Firefox as the default browser .
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> In what package we work to fix bugs usyally? Develpèment or stable?
<jtaylor> both
<jtaylor> but bugs must be fixed in development first
<jtaylor> (except security issues)
<alo21> jtaylor: Is a plasure to see you again :)
<alo21> what does this error mean:  error: cannot call constructor 'wxFont::wxFont' directly [-fpermissive]
<psusi> bdmurray, I have been seeing bugs the last day or two that have been filed, and then I can not access.. apparently this is because ubuntu-foundations-bugbot flags them as private, and does not subscribe ubuntu-crashes-universe, which seems like a bug, and I was told to ask you about it
<LordOfTime> if i'm a member of the upstream team that tracks bugs for a package in ubuntu on LP, and the bug is filed against the package in Ubuntu, does the Bugs/Status and Bugs/Importance still apply?
<LordOfTime> as determined by the Bug Squad policies
<micahg> LordOfTime: Ubuntu bug tasks should follow Ubuntu bug policies
<LordOfTime> indeed
<Daekdroom> They apply for the Ubuntu project. If you file it against the upstream project, then you can follow whatever policies the project has.
<LordOfTime> the bug refers to a typo in the package description in debian/control
<LordOfTime> lemme get you that
<LordOfTime> LP Bug #1000940
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000940 in nginx "Typo in nginx-light package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000940
<LordOfTime> i'm on the nginx team on LP, they're targeting that against Oneiric 11.10.
<micahg> LordOfTime: upstream it to Debian, once it's fixed there we can sync to quantal
<LordOfTime> micahg:  right, remind me how to do that again
<LordOfTime> since Debian has not *once* accepted any bug filing requests i've done
<LordOfTime> *ever*
<micahg> LordOfTime: reportbug -Bdebian nginx-light
<micahg> LordOfTime: nevermind, the text has been altered in the latest version
<micahg> http://packages.debian.org/sid/nginx-light
<LordOfTime> ah wonder...
<LordOfTime> ... bleh
 * LordOfTime just was reminded that needs fixing in the nginx team's ppas.... >.<
<micahg> LordOfTime: OT, if you fix the CVEs for nginx, this fix can be a ridealong :)
<LordOfTime> there're CVEs?
 * LordOfTime hasnt recieved notifications of those
<micahg> LordOfTime: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/nginx.html
<LordOfTime> uhm....
<LordOfTime> i think some of these were already fixed...
<LordOfTime> micahg:  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-1180.html  <-- Precise has 1.1.19
<ubot2> LordOfTime: Use-after-free vulnerability in nginx before 1.0.14 and 1.1.x before 1.1.17 allows remote HTTP servers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via a crafted backend response, in conjunction with a client request. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1180)
<LordOfTime> released (1.1.17) <--
<LordOfTime> its not valid against Precise since Precise has 1.1.19
<LordOfTime> did nobody check that...?
<micahg> LordOfTime: you can ask the person in /topic in #ubuntu-hardened to update the tracker for you for CVEs
<LordOfTime> micahg:  can you check this one, see if it was ever handled/synced?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/981969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981969 in nginx "[FFE] sync nginx 1.1.19-1 from Debian unstable" [High,Triaged]
<LordOfTime> pretty sure it was
<micahg> yes, it was
<LordOfTime> should be Fix Released, then, no?
<micahg> done
<LordOfTime> thanks
<micahg> LordOfTime: rmadison is your friend
<LordOfTime> micahg:  rmadison is still installing right now
<LordOfTime> (slow installation because of slow  internet today)
<wxwok> Is there any workaround for this bug? I'm often crashed out from logined user and re-login is needed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519     syslog: kernel: [ 4252.501359] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 6, PE0001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980519 in xorg "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (dup-of: 973096)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> If I checked that a bug was fixed, can I put it as "fixed release"?
<alo21> fix released*
<alo21> ?
<roadmr> alo21: how did you check the bug is fixed?
<alo21> roadmr: I checked it from the source of a package for quantal
<roadmr> alo21: so if I install quantal and upgrade to the latest version of the package, the bug will be fixed?
<roadmr> alo21: usually bugs get automatically marked "fix released" when a package with the fix is built and published
<alo21> roadmr: ok... I do not change the status...
<roadmr> alo21: if the fix is in the code but you don't know if the package is published yet, you could potentially set as Fix Committed (note, committed but not necessarily released yet)
<alo21> roadmr: one more information, where can I find a full list of packages which need to be packaged?
<roadmr> alo21: hm, packages which need to be packaged? what do you mean? :)
<alo21> roadmr: to be build
<roadmr> alo21: oh! I don't know :/ you can see a list of packages being built at the moment here: https://launchpad.net/builders but I don't know where to see a queue of pending packages
<jtaylor> alo21: search for needs-packaging tagged bugs
<jtaylor> alo21: or in debian http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/
<alo21> jtaylor: I can not find the filter... thanks
<alo21> roadmr: thank you
<jtaylor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&fi
<jtaylor> eld.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=needs-packaging&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints
<jtaylor> =on
<jtaylor> urk
<jtaylor> the tags search box is at the bottom of the page
<roadmr> jsalisbury: re: bug 994685, audio seems fixed on 3.4-rc4 (as per comment #4), do you still want me to test 3.4-rc6?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994685 in alsa-driver "[Dell Inspiron 17] Headphone jack outputs no sound" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994685
<jsalisbury> roadmr, no need to text rc6 if it's fixed in rc4.  Thanks for testing.
<roadmr> jsalisbury: ok, thanks for clarifying :) do let me know if I need to run any more tests on this system
<jsalisbury> roadmr, great, thanks
<jsalisbury> roadmr, if possible, do you think you can test some of the earlier v3.4 rc candidates, to find the earliest kernel version this bug is fixed in?
<roadmr> jsalisbury: sure, that'll take a bit more time but I should have something early next week (almost EOD here and the system is in the lab, can't take it home )
<jsalisbury> roadmr, thanks so much.  No rush, just when you have time.  At some point we could bisect and find the exact commit that fixed this bug, then work on submitting the fix for a SRU(Stable Release Update).
<roadmr> jsalisbury: awesome! so OK, I'll try to find the first known good commit and work from there. It'd also be interesting to find the first *bad* commit where this broke in the 3.2 series :)
<jsalisbury> roadmr, yes, correct.  Once we find the last know working and first non-working kernels, I can assist you with a bisect
<roadmr> jsalisbury: thanks :) that sounds god
<roadmr> good
<jsalisbury> roadmr, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-19
<nicooas> Hello, can anyone from Ubuntu Bug Control set up the importance of Bug #991452, I would recommend to set it to medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991452 in firefox "Firefox freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991452
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> usefull to open bugs against 12.10 yet? or only after alpha1 release?
<Elbrus> iceroot: reporting is always useful
<iceroot> Elbrus: ok
<patrickceg> What should happen to bugs that the OP/reporter says is present but I can't reproduce with as close to the same setup as the OP as reasonably possible?
<penguin42> patrickceg: That doesn't mean they don't exist - it can be something quite subtle
<patrickceg> I set the status of the bug to incomplete asking the OP questions, but he answered all of them and I'm still not closer to confirming it... Do I set status back to new or something?
<penguin42> I would, if you can't ask for any more to ask
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-20
<patrickceg> penguin42: Thanks, although it sucks to "give up" on an issue... This is so different from in-house development where the environment is controlled where you can get the exact setup of a bug reporter
<LordOfTime> mind if i see the bug?
 * LordOfTime is curious
<penguin42> patrickceg: Well, you have to hope you can hand it over to someone who is an expert on the package
<patrickceg> It's 997876 - I poked at it on one of my first days trying triage.
<LordOfTime> LP Bug 997876
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997876 in firefox "No manual sort for bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997876
<LordOfTime> did you check upstream?
<LordOfTime> to see if this was removed upstream
<LordOfTime> because if it was removed upstream, then this bug/featurerequest needs upstreaming
<LordOfTime> for the ffox devs to handle
<patrickceg> I did a quick search but bookmarks is so common I got screenfulls of results
<LordOfTime> heh
<LordOfTime> i'm poking the ffox channel on the mozilla IRC net
<patrickceg> Essentially the OP is blocked from drag-and-drop or copy+paste sorting bookmarks manually - something I can't reproduce on either of my machines
<LordOfTime> nor can I
<LordOfTime> i'm checking upstream now
<LordOfTime> confirmed the bug is nonexistent upstream, and the fucntionality exists upstream
<LordOfTime> i'm marking that as Incomplete unless we can see additional information to say otherwise
<patrickceg> LordOfTime: Thanks for the help - I couldn't find anything that looks like the same problem upstream either.
<LordOfTime> well it doesnt exist upstream
<LordOfTime> and we'd only upstream if we confirmed it iirc
<wxwok> Anyone saw this? kernel: [18237.394318] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 6, PE0001. My graphic card is gts250.
<wxwok> on 12.04
<sary> Salutation.
<sary> Could someone please triage this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1001066
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001066 in xorg "X freezes with a crash" [Undecided,New]
<vibhav> Could someobdy set the importance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eggdrop/+bug/885329 to high?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885329 in eggdrop "eggdrop crash on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> vibhav: Should it also be set as triaged
<vibhav> yeah
<penguin42> I've done it for the main eggdrop one, do you also need it doing for the oneiric task?
<vibhav> yes
<penguin42> does it also happen on Precise?
<vibhav> yes
<dlentz> if anyone sees this, please mark this Triaged/Low.   Thanks.
<dlentz> 995689
<LordOfTime> LP Bug 995689
<dlentz> bug 995689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995689 in clementine "clementine should build-depend on libprotobuf-dev (for Spotify support)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995689
<LordOfTime> bugcontrol peoples:  i concur with dlentz on importance=low for LP Bug 995689.  Reasoning and Criterion: The bug is one that affects a non-essential aspect and limited scope of the application.   I also agree it is ready for triaging because it has specific information on what needs to be done as a fix, and has specifically outlined what the problem is.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995689 in clementine "clementine should build-depend on libprotobuf-dev (for Spotify support)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995689
<LordOfTime> dlentz:  its best to include your reasons when you ping bugcontrol people ;p
<LordOfTime> micahg:  you there?
<LordOfTime> usually micah's around within ten minutes of me pinging :/
<dlentz> LordOfTime, thanks
<LordOfTime> dlentz:  yep, now we just wait
<LordOfTime> actually... i wonder if the security team has bugcontrol...  mdeslaur, do you have bugcontrol powers?
<LordOfTime> or should i wait for micahg to show up :P
 * mdeslaur reads backscroll
<mdeslaur> done
<LordOfTime> thanks
<mdeslaur> np
<LordOfTime> mdeslaur:  also, i'll need some patches reviewed for the NGINX CVE debdiffs i've got, i'll be uploading them (and the patches i had to hand-make for these) to that bug in the next, oh, hour or so?
<LordOfTime> (since MTecknology passed that bug onto me, its my job to handle them :/)
<mdeslaur> LordOfTime: please subscribe ubuntu-security-sponsors to the bug once you've uploaded the debdiffs, and whoever's on community duty will take a look
<LordOfTime> wonderful, i'll do that (assuming i remember in an hour xD)
<LordOfTime> i need to confirm they run first :P
 * LordOfTime always does that confirmation, since he learned that when doing backports
<sary> Salutation , could someone please assit on a bug to triag
<LordOfTime> sary:  which bug
<LordOfTime> and is it already triaged, or in need of triaging, or is it a new bug
<sary> its new , and needs a triaging bug 1001066
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001066 in xorg "X freezes with a crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001066
<LordOfTime> sary:  we usually don't triage bugs until someone other than the original poster can confirm the bug
<LordOfTime> and crashes don't necessarily mean bugs
<sary> aha , i see .. so what should i do in this case.
<micahg> well, crashes usually mean bugs of some sort, sometimes they can be hard to decipher
<LordOfTime> agreed with micahg
<LordOfTime> micahg: also, this is tagged as an apport bug, shouldnt that be privated until someone on bugcontrol checks it for privacy stuffs?
<micahg> depends if the reporter uncheck the private box
<LordOfTime> looks like they unchecked "private"
<LordOfTime> should it be reset to private until someone checks for private information and the likes?
<LordOfTime> i mean, its 4 days old, but still
<micahg> LordOfTime: it was reported with ubuntu-bug PKG, not through the crash reporter, that's why it's public
<sary> I have joined the BugSquad team , but its still a long way for me to go and start within , so i asked for some sort of advice .. is there anything else i should add to the bug.
<LordOfTime> ah, then why's it tagged apport-bug?
<micahg> ubuntu-bug is an apport cli binary
<LordOfTime> ahh
<LordOfTime> i see
<sary> the crash reporter doesn't seem to work here , am not sure why
<LordOfTime> micahg:  where do you find out whether its filed with ubuntu-bug or is an apport crash bug?
<LordOfTime> or rather how do you determine that
<micahg> err...I should say executable, not binary
 * LordOfTime knew what you meant
<micahg> LordOfTime: no stack trace attached
<LordOfTime> ahhhhh
<sary> I mean , i can't tell if it did send the bug .
<LordOfTime> i see
<micahg> sary: you can start here for triaging X bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Triaging
 * LordOfTime returns to dealing with the nginx CVE stuffs
<sary> Thanks , i'll check it out.
<LordOfTime> mdeslaur:  micahg:  if i'm in the process of fixing the CVE issues as stated in Bug 956150, and i am about to upload the patches/debdiffs, outside of subscribing the ubuntu-security-sponsors team, should i also mark the bug as 'in progress'?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956150 in nginx "March 15th 2012 Security Advisory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956150
<micahg> LordOfTime: well, you'd normally do that to show you're working on it, once the patches are attached and sponsors subscribed, it goes back to confirmed
<LordOfTime> i see
<LordOfTime> i'll leave it as confirmed then, since i'm assigned to it anyways
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-13
<Jordan_U> I've found another user who appears to be experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1077579 . I was hoping to be able to get hold of an upstart developer that could troubleshoot with them before they reboot (to get rid of the defunct process). Any idea where I could find such a person if they're currently available? (already asked in #upstart with no response yet).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1077579 in upstart (Ubuntu) "PID 1, upstart, failed to reap one of its children (banshee)" [Undecided,New]
<Jordan_U> Reaping children is such a basic function of an init system that I would expect upstart's developers to be interested when it fails (or at least appears to).
<hulu> helo
<hulu> who can help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<hulu> who can help me?
<hulu> I am customize 13.04 liveDVD.But after I modified the / etc / skel , the LiveDVD create default live user is not from / etc / skel copy files.
<hulu> who can help me
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<yay> brand new to this and want to start fixing bugs - i know the problem i would like to fix, could anyone help me out?
<squibbles> hey
<squibbles> hey, im new here wanna have a go at fixing some bugs, was thinking this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1172172, seeing as it affects me anyway
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172172 in unity (Ubuntu) "Some multitouch gestures not working on 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<squibbles> could someone give me some pointers/advice on how to start get going
<balachmar> I am having a problem installing 13.04 on my system. The upgrade failed, but the installer is giving me problems as well. It boots and then when you should be able to select the installation type it stays empty: https://owncloud.wligtenberg.nl/public.php?service=files&t=3de9d7b808a91cfc69d0b6e159216be2
<balachmar>    And whenever I click on the change or (+/-) it crashes...
<balachmar> I want to write a bug report, but I am unsure where to start
<balachmar> My old system still boots, but was left in a rather unusable state. It cannot run apt-get because of some errors in the status files of dpkg
<phillw> hi good people, I have a question which I cannot answer.. has the bug fix for bug 880493 actually landed in the updates for 13.04 ? (i.e. does the OP simply need to update his system)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880493 in synaptic (Ubuntu Raring) "Synaptic crashes in vfprintf() with Norwegian locale" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880493
<hggdh> phillw: does not seem so, the raring task is still open
<phillw> hggdh: would it be in proposed?
<phillw> hggdh: or am I better off asking the ubuntu-release team about it? (I have NO experience with translation bugs)
<hggdh> phillw: no, the bug would be, at least, fix-released for the version to be in -proposed
<phillw> hggdh: thanks, Colin Watson has answered and it is awaiting an SRU review.
<hggdh> phillw: yes, I answered here, then *really* parsed your comments, and went over to -release :-)
<phillw> but not tonight as he is going to bed :D
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> well, it should already be quite late for him indeed
<phillw> it is a shame that the sru team cannot see a pile of dupes and bug heat.
<phillw> hggdh: he is on the same TZ as me... and yes, it has just gone midnight. This was my last one of the day, that started mid-afternoon.
<hggdh> phillw: the team is rather small, and has a lot of things to do, so sometimes things get delayed. Even more with UDS starting tomorrow
<phillw> I did mention that both in -release and to the OP :D
<hggdh> :-)
<phillw> hggdh: I guess, the thing that all people want to know with bugs is..... what is happening with my bug. when they see 'fix released' their natural question is "why haven't I got the fix". Possibly something for the bug team to look at after you get some sleep after vUDS :)
<hggdh> phillw: this comes from the way bugs are dealt with -- the main task is usually reserved for the fix in the devel release
<hggdh> so being fix-released for the main task means -- in this case -- synaptic is corrected on Saucy
<phillw> it depends how far they bend the rules, saucy is not really ready as a stable system and the bug is a while old. One never knows.. it may squeak into raring proposed :D
<phillw> hggdh: I'm sure that the OP who asked me for help, would run a saucy pre-alpha release to prove it... it does seem a little harsh, however.
<hggdh> phillw: I do agree. But this will have to be checked on each SRU version, anyway
<phillw> hggdh: the oddest thing? it has a load of dupes dating back to 2011-10-23 - sometimes, we just seem let bugs roll on from release to release like a grumbling appendix. I have one with ppc which also just needs a bit of TLC to try out the fix.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-14
<balloons> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> balloons: hi
<TheLordOfTime> can you two figure out how to handle CSRedRat, or at least help to alleviate his confusion?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to assume my email to him a few days ago was eithier ignored or never reached him, since we can't see his email address (and maybe that email doesn't work anymore?)
 * TheLordOfTime is stuck with an nginx FTBFS on a production system
<balloons> bdmurray, hello.. Heh, as you can see TheLordOfTime is concerned about a lp user posting bugs asking for packages to be updated
<balloons> for example, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap/+bug/1179065
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1179065 in nmap (Ubuntu) "Update to 6.25" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<bdmurray> balloons: yes, I've heard the story
<balloons> I'm sure :-)
<TheLordOfTime> correct me if i'm wrong, but won't the packages he's hitting be autosync'd?
<TheLordOfTime> save for nginx because of a delta we're maintaining
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: IDK for nmap (we are using what Debian has). But we will just sync from Debian if they update it in time...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  that's what I thought, of the bugs I"ve seen him post I only know nginx needed a merge because of a delta in ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> but that'll end up being what Debian has in the end (plus the ubuntu-delta we're still maintaining)
<hggdh> even where we have deltas, if the package is coming from Debian, we would still wait for Debian to be updated
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> now, my question, is how do we reach this person (csredrat) to explain the process and stuff?
<TheLordOfTime> i already sent them one email a few days ago, and got zero response
<hggdh> emailing him via the LP interface is the only way
<bdmurray> hggdh: that's not really true
<bdmurray> and I suggested having an Ubuntu developer or a canonical employee email them
<TheLordOfTime> balloons brought up a good point, the email they're registered with could be out of date and no longer accessed/available to them
<TheLordOfTime> in which case that hits a brick wall.
<TheLordOfTime> and we're stuck with a person we can't contact.
<TheLordOfTime> but that's worst-case.
<TheLordOfTime> ... wow, i just realized why nginx ftbfs... *facepalm*
<hggdh> balloons: I guess you fill in one of the shoes bdmurray suggested :-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: no, it is not completely true, I agree...
<TheLordOfTime> ... and fixed.
<bdmurray> hggdh: I mean I know his their email address
<bdmurray> I'll just email this person okay?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I thought so...
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you, dear sir. In your debt, and all that
<balloons> that sounds fine with me
<TheLordOfTime> works for me
<TheLordOfTime> lemme know if they respond to you though :/
<balloons> I don't have any special (to my knowledge) access to contact info
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: and really the person stopped opening new bugs on the 12th
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: so perhaps they are listening to you
<hggdh> and no further action is necessary now
<balloons> they are opening bugs as we speak :-)
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  perhaps, however I did ask them a question if they were aware of autosyncs and stuff, got no response.
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  link(s)?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypy/+bug/1180109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1180109 in pypy (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.0" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> or numbers./
<TheLordOfTime> ... yeah looks like he's continuing again.
<balloons> lol
 * TheLordOfTime refreshes the search page
<bdmurray> oh, mailing list isn't up to date
<balloons> anyways, the great and powerful bdmurray is on the case!
<TheLordOfTime> 8 of them so far.
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  wait you get emails for *every* bug?
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't that flood your email?
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<TheLordOfTime> or are you just checking the ubuntu-bugs mailing list to see if it's sent new stuff?
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: I just use the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<bdmurray> with mutt
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-15
<hulu> who can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~csredrat/+bugs?orderby=-date_last_updated&start=0
<rbasak> Do folks consider this useful, or is this just creating extra triaging work?
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, we already talked about this yesterday
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, ping
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, bdmurray sent them an email (he has access to see through the "private email" thing?)
<TheLordOfTime> and i sent them an email a few days earlier via LP
<TheLordOfTime> but so far nothing is going on.
<TheLordOfTime> almost as if they're ignoring us or not receiving the emailsd
<TheLordOfTime> emails*
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, sorta ping ^
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: why did rbasak send an email?  I'd said I'd do it and did
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, I sent the email earlier
 * balloons is UDS'sing
<rbasak> I didn't do anything. I just asked here, only just now, in case someone else had a different opinion or was already taking care of it.
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, rbasak is asking about what's going on
<bdmurray> rbasak: oh, sorry I read that as rbasak and bdmurray sent them an email
<bdmurray> I'm pondering next steps
<rbasak> You could write a friendly explanation that these bugs aren't useful to us and create extra work, that emailing him didn't work, suggest that he contact us on the ML, and then bulk comment with that response and bulk mark his bugs as Invalid.
<bdmurray> rbasak: do you know of a good wiki link regarding ubuntu development and sync'ing packages with debian?
<TheLordOfTime> the question is are they RECEIVING the emails
<TheLordOfTime> balloons brought up the point yesterday in priv it may be an unused or no-longer-working or no-longer-accessed email
<bdmurray> fwiw its a large well known email service
<TheLordOfTime> (hence my saying "no longer accessed")
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, i take it there was no response?
<bdmurray> additionally, I emailed them directly to avoid any misfiltering of Launchpad emails
<TheLordOfTime> (so far)
 * rbasak looks for something relevant
<rbasak> bdmurray: the best I can find is the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging. I can't find a good explanation of the sync/merge process.
<bdmurray> rbasak: thanks, I'll have a look and see if that might help them out
<rbasak> bdmurray: I'm sure he doesn't really *need* all of those packages updated, so I think he's just trying to be helpful. I think explaining that we sync and merge automatically/from reports, don't specifically need a bug for every package that is out of date will help, and only want bugs for packages that are behind and of particular interest, and that filing all these extra bugs just creates extra triaging work for us may help.
<bdmurray> rbasak: right those are the points I tried to cover in my email
<bdmurray> and that those bugs likely won't be changelog closed so will just take up space
<rbasak> Sounds like you're on top of it :)
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<rbasak> The two of his that hit the server triage queue today were for bind 10 (filed in the bind9 source package with no bind10 package or bug in Debian) and samba 4 (filed in the samba package with a samba4 source package that already exists).
<paco11> hola masters!
<paco11> i have a problem with openldap 2.4.28 on ubuntu 12.04 > => bdb_idl_delete_key: c_del id failed: DB_LOCK_DEADLOCK: Locker killed to resolve a deadlock (-30994) | conn=-1 op=0: attribute "entryCSN" index delete failure
<paco11> if anyone can help me
<paco11> thanks!
<hggdh> paco11: is there a bug for this?
<paco11> how? a bug report?
<hggdh> paco11: yes. Without bug reports, there is not much that can be done
<paco11> for the moment no. I would like to see if here someone knows this problem
<amontero> hi all
<amontero> in LP bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mumble/+bug/934239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 934239 in mumble (Ubuntu) "Mumble install does not register mumble:// URL handler with the system/firefox" [Undecided,Fix released]
<amontero> I've updated descr to match SRU info. Anyone can help me in my first SRU (into Precise)?
<bdmurray> somebody would need to part the patch from R to P
<amontero> I've already submitted a merge proposal in https://code.launchpad.net/~pataquets/ubuntu/precise/mumble/mumble-bug-934239/+merge/161105
<amontero> Looks like someone has to 'retarget' (?) the bug?
<amontero> (from step 4 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure)
<bdmurray> ah, okay I'd skipped over the merge proposals sorry
<amontero> np
<bdmurray> amontero: an update to debian/changelog would be good
<amontero> I kind of remember the format, just a copy/paste of commit msg line, right?
<bdmurray> amontero: dch -i in the branch should launch an editor with the changelog file
<bdmurray> and then just copying the entry from raring should be fine
<bdmurray> the main thing to watch out for is the version number
<bdmurray> but that is documented in SRU wiki page you referenced
<amontero> ops. that's in step 5 :) but pinging on IRC is needed before doing this to 'retarget'? I mean... what prevents now the SRU from moving 'as it is now'? The changelog line missing? Any other thing?
<bdmurray> amontero: I'm double checking but it looks good to me
<bdmurray> I did add a precise task for the bug report
<amontero> let me check... could I've done it myself?
<bdmurray> no
<bdmurray> the new version of mumble should be 1.2.3-2ubuntu4.1
<amontero> and this is why the bug went unnoticed for Precise, right? :(
<amontero> I've also found that the merge proposal should have been into precise-proposed, right?
<bdmurray> yes probably if there is a p-p branch
<amontero> okay
<amontero> ok, should I add my email in the changelog or it's meant for the maintainer/packager?
<bdmurray> you've put together the fix so your email
<bdmurray> and name
<amontero> is this the same for current dev branch? Until now I only submitted the relevant patch and merge-proposed. Had been accepted, but better submit the changelog addition always from the begginning?
<bdmurray> yes, it makes less work for the people merging the change
<amontero> note taken :)
<amontero> so, when it's done, just MP into precise-proposed and just wait, right? (I mean, no need to ping anyone here anymore)
<bdmurray> there is no precise-proposed so just push to your existing branch and the mp will get refreshed
<bdmurray> and you could ping me and I'll see about uploading it between uds work
<amontero> thanks. but just pushing would eventually get some eyeballs to review it, right?
<amontero> BTW. I'm at it now :)
<bdmurray> eventually ues
<bdmurray> er eventually yes, but I've already looked at it so might as well upload it
<bdmurray> that seems most efficient to me
<amontero> changelog and version bump is on the way :)
<amontero> thanks for your help and patience. I'll ping u in a min to let u know when it's ready.
<amontero> @bdmurray: ready for review:
<meetingology> amontero: Error: "bdmurray:" is not a valid command.
<amontero> https://code.launchpad.net/~pataquets/ubuntu/precise/mumble/mumble-bug-934239/+merge/161105
<bdmurray> amontero: I'll have a look at it shortly
<amontero> will be around, TIA. Meanwhile, I'll hunt for an old SRU candidate I did before this...
<balloons> bdmurray, are there/were there any sessions on errors.u.c @ vUDS?
<bdmurray> balloons: not that I know of
<balloons> bdmurray, kk thanks. We'll probably be chatting about it at some point
<balloons> we as in me with you and evan et la :-)
<bdmurray> et la?
<balloons> I'm curious about using it for quality metrics, which is not the intended use of the tool persay, but I think it could have some potential
<balloons> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/et+al.
<bdmurray> yes but you said et la
<bdmurray> amontero: uploaded it just needs to be approved by an SRU admin
<amontero> thanks a lot
<amontero> now I'm at another SRU for avidemux2_gtk:
<amontero> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/avidemux
<amontero> next version bump would be 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11.1 ?
<amontero> (will post LP bug in a minute when I have it ready for review)
<bdmurray> amontero: yes as that is > 0buntu11 and < 0ubuntu13 in quantal - dpkg --compare-versions might of some help
<amontero> OK, thanks for the tip!
<amontero> I've run:
<amontero> $ dpkg --compare-versions 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11.1 gt 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11
<amontero> $ dpkg --compare-versions 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11.1 gt-nl 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11
<amontero> and both return 0, note taken :)
<amontero> So, going for 2.5.4-0ubuntu11.1
<amontero> (using 0ubuntu12 would conflict with quantal/later versions, right?)
<amontero> bdmurray: MP for LP bug #1041144 is ready at https://code.launchpad.net/~pataquets/ubuntu/precise/avidemux/avidemux-bug-1041144/+merge/121341 and switched from WIP to 'needs review'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041144 in avidemux (Ubuntu Precise) "avidemux2_gtk not displayed in the file properties 'Open with' tab" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041144
<amontero> hope it's everything OK.
<amontero> gotta go supper now :) thank you very much for your help and patience.
<amontero> it just needs to be targetted against precise, right?
<paco11> hggdh: i just reported my problem on the mailing list "Locker killed to resolve a deadlock"
<psusi> wow... I don't even know where to begin to file a bug on this, anyone got any idea?  13.04 desktop running under qemu-kvm is just totally fscked... I try to open a terminal and the prompt is in weird multi colors, and the background is weird goofy transparent, and when I exit and try to open it again, the unit launcher just sits there ignoring my clicks and not launching a new terminal
<RoyK> seen something about the same after an upgrade
<RoyK> :P
<RoyK> not my main desktop, though
<Cas> this new activity for an old bug looks a bit suspicious: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/655832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655832 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "X server 1.9.0 crashes reproducibly when a lot of gnome-terminal windows are opened on GeForce 8800 GTS/nvidia drivers/compiz with `normal' visual effects" [Medium,Fix released]
<hggdh> psusi: I heard something about changing display setup on kvm
<hggdh> paco11: sending to a mailing list may (probably will) not help much. We need a bug reported
<paco11> hggdh: on Bug Squad?
<paco11> Subscribe to the Bug Squad Mailing List?
<bdmurray> psusi: change the video driver for the virtual machine
<bdmurray> at least I think that'll help
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/view/head:/vm-tools/vm-new#L212
<psusi> bdmurray, what do you mean?
<RoyK> hggdh: not very easy to change video driver when the gui doesn't show up :P
<hggdh> RoyK: you should change in in the call to kvm...
<bdmurray> psusi: sorry that branch wasn't helpful using vmvga works for me and raring
<psusi> bdmurray, not sure what that branch is or what wmvga is... looking at the qemu docs, I tried -vga std instead of cirrus and it gets me higher resolution that is very slow, and still just ignores me when I click on the launcher icons... is there a bug to track this?
<bdmurray> psusi: this is what I used --video=vmvga and I'm not sure about a bug tracking it
<psusi> bdmurray, qemu doesn't seem to have such an option
<bdmurray> ah, I'm using libvirt and kvm
<psusi> isn't there a way to force it back to 2d mode?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-16
<Forage> Which package should I file a bug against if I'm experiencing issues with UOA. No options input fields are shown when adding/altering a non-GOA account like jabber or irc
<Forage> Which package should I file a bug against if I'm experiencing issues with UOA. No options input fields are shown when adding/altering a non-GOA account like jabber or irc
<ogra_> UOA ?
<DanChapman> Ubuntu online accounts?
<Forage> DanChapman: yes
<Forage> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> signon UI i guess
<ogra_> (the package)
<ogra_> that should at least reach the right team for further triaging
<Forage> ah, ok, cool
<DanChapman> gnome-online-accounts https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts
<Forage> DanChapman: GOA functions properly
<Forage> I just filed the bug against signon-ui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui/+bug/1180785
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1180785 in signon-ui (Ubuntu) "Empty account details/options, no input fields displayed" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> Forage: Sorry didnt see you had put non-GOA.
<hulu> helo
<hulu> I'm customize the 13.04 livecd,but the livecd create default live user without /etc/skel
<hulu> why?
<raks437> Hello all
<raks437> how can I track things I have done already..
<hggdh> raks437: not sure I understand what you are asking. Track what?
<raks437> Bug #1028764
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1156346 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1028764 Atheros AR9285 Wireless on Ubuntu 12.10 is slow, unstable and has a weak signal." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156346
<raks437> yes this is what i did...please tell me its correct and I m headed in the right direction..
<raks437> i marked this bug as duplicate..
<raks437> :)
<raks437> I am happy to do something..but is that cool..
<raks437> feedback please..
<hggdh> raks437: I think you did all that was asked. You could try new upstream kernels (since you tested, 3.9 was officially released, and we probably now have a 3.10 upstream kernel as well)
<raks437> Bug #1030568
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1030568 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Fn+F3 in dell studio 1555 doesn't disable charging" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030568
<raks437> I am new to this...my 2nd..did I do it correctly..
<hggdh> raks437: ideally you should use ubuntu-bug to open a bug -- it will add a bit more of needed data (like Ubuntu version, and data on the package, which are missing here). Manually opening a bug should be the very last instance, and only when you *know* what to add
<raks437> hggdh: what you said seems jargon to me..I am trying to catch up...need a little push..
<raks437> and I am trying to learn Triaging,,,fyi..
<raks437> I did not opened this Bug..
<hggdh> raks437: heh, my fault :-)
<hggdh> raks437: not bad, but we do not know what version of Ubuntu the reporter is using (and not even if gnome-settings-manager is in use)
<raks437> yes...thats y I marked as Incomplete and hope the OP will give some more info
<hggdh> raks437: but you still should specifically ask for the OP
<hggdh> ´s UBuntu version and gnome-settings-daemon's version
<raks437> can I edit my comments then ?
<hggdh> raks437: no, you cannot edit a comment. But you can add a new one :-)
<raks437> I am sorry but how to you check the version on gnome-settings-daemon (I am not an expert yet)
<raks437> I guess the OP is also a beginner and would not know this
<raks437> nothing in the man-page
<hggdh> raks437: one way: dpkg -l gnome-settings-daemon
<raks437> hggdh: pleasure working with you noble man
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-17
<hggdh> raks437: thank you for helping
<hggdh> :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-18
<kiru> ?
<mitya57> !ask | kiru
<ubot2> kiru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mdeslaur> grrr...does anyone know who dino99 (~9d9) is who is mass closing bugs?
<hggdh> mdeslaur: nope... I had just seen it
<hggdh> sent him (or her) an email about it.
<mdeslaur> hggdh: me too, hopefully he'll stop and ask why
<mdeslaur> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> yw
<psusi> does xubuntu use something other than udisks for auto mounting?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-19
<lousygarua> Can I have some mentoring about proper launchpad bug managing? I have encountered a bug that affects 12.04 LTS and also 13.04 as reported and it seems no one is going to fix it. It seems that upstream was not informed at well. The bug: #988290
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988290 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Resolution change with KVM switch on Precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988290
 * penguin42 reads
<penguin42> right, so the bug seems to be pretty much agreeing that it's gnome-screensaver and not that X server, it's a regression from the previous release and the other thing is a dupe
<penguin42> lousygarua: I've changed it to gnome-screensaver which seemed to be the way the discussion was mostly going
<lousygarua> penguin42, when do one needs to mark "affects distribution"?
<lousygarua> and the changing of the package is the "Be bold" part of bug triaging?
<penguin42> well tbh I would have kept it as X server except for everyone saying it doesn't happen if they move away from gnome-screensaver
<penguin42> lousygarua: ickle seems to be saying it's the fault of the KVM and you can fix it by fiddling with a /sys entry; but given that this is a regression and only happens on some screensavers/desktops I'm not sure what the right thing to do is; but I don't think that's a useful response for the user
<lousygarua> penguin42, doesn't the gnome project need to be informed as well?
<penguin42> lousygarua: Yeh it might be best to open an upstream bug with gnome and see what they say (and see if they bounce it back as being not them!)
<lousygarua> penguin42, thanks for the help
<penguin42> you going to open the gnome one?
<lousygarua> penguin42, no, i should stop ubuntuing and focus on work for now :)
<lousygarua> and also the bug does not affect me, i was helping a user on my loco
<penguin42> ok, I'll do it
<penguin42> added, I'll disappear while waiting for Gnome to flame me
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-12
<cmplxen> hello
<cmplxen> i have a quick question about duplicate bugs: is there any way to view the content of bugs that have been marked as duplicate, or maybe get their titles?
<cmplxen> for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1163711 <-- when i click the bugs marked as duplicates on the side, i get a message saying that the page does not exist
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1163711 in Ubuntu GNOME "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Low,Fix released]
<cmplxen> woah that is neat :)
<cmplxen> so what happens if i paste one of the duplicate bugs here... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173654
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1173654 not found
<cmplxen> exactly :)
<rbasak> cmplxen: they may be private bugs.
<rbasak> (eg. contain security-sensitive information)
<rbasak> This happens by default for crash dumps. Only a restricted set can see them.
<rbasak> I thought I was in that set, but perhaps not in this case, since I can't see those bugs either.
<cmplxen> oh ok. i was thinking they got deleted to save space or something
<rbasak> The general process to get access to them is to ask someone who does have access to vet it for security sensitive information (eg. passwords in the crash dump) and mark it public if it's OK to be.
<cmplxen> i am actually trying to figure out if they are crash dumps (reported by Apport) so those are just the bugs/duplicates i am looking for
<rbasak> I would help since normally I can see them, but I can't, so I don't know why and can't help. Maybe someone else will see this and help you out.
<cmplxen> that makes sense. thank you very much for the explanatino
<cmplxen> do you happen to know if there would be a way to determine if a given ID refers to a crash/from Apport without actually accessing the bug report (or at least any of the potentially-sensitive portions of the bug report)?
<rbasak> I don't think that's possible, no.
<rbasak> I think the reporter can mark his own bugs public, but I guess that doesn't help you much.
<cmplxen> ok, thanks. nuts.
<rbasak> This is the right place to ask for the status to be assessed, though. Hopefully someone who can will come along and help.
<cmplxen> nah -- i was orignally thinking i could analyze all of the crash dumps, or at least the back traces, to make the fuzzy stack hashing uniqueness logic better
<cmplxen> your point about the sensitive info is valid though -- they probably don't want the general public to have access to even the backtraces
<rbasak> They're fine with it providing there's some per-dump check to make sure that it doesn't contain sensitive information.
<rbasak> I think there was also talk about sorting out the legals to open unvetted access to the whole set more widely.
<rbasak> (to vetted community members or something)
<cmplxen> that would be awesome
<rbasak> I'm not sure what progress that made.
<rbasak> It sounds like you have a valid reason to want access. I appreciate you understanding why it's awkward though
<cmplxen> absolutely; i totally respect not wanting to put users at risk. if a program existed to access the data i'd sign up.
<krabador> i people, i would ask if it's soon a fix for nm-applet, that's not autostarted in lubuntu 14.04
<krabador> workaround are simple
<krabador> but sometimes it's hard to tell, in support channel
<Mikaela> krabador: I believe the status will be reported on the bug report at Launchpad.
<krabador> Mikaela, it's a first line bug
<krabador> lubuntu newbies have a negative impact
<krabador> Mikaela, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1308703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1308703 network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> krabador: It seems that that issue is assigned to gilir and they don't seem to be on this channel.
<Mikaela> They are also offline.
<Mikaela> You could probably comment on the bug or see https://launchpad.net/~gilir
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-13
<riklaunim> I have a problem with nVidia Quadro FX 3700 crashing the system when running current closed source drivers (works on legacy and nouveau).
<riklaunim> I don't know if it can be somehow auto-reported from the system after rebooting without it
<anglisc> are you guys a collection of software testers?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-15
<bregma> hey folk, I have some bugs nominated for SRU into 14.04, but the next step seems to be converting the nomination into a bug task -- and there doesn't seem to be any documented mechanism for that other than "the Ubuntu drivers will notice and accept or reject the nomination" which doesn't happen
<bregma> is it really a "who you know" thing now?
<rbasak> bregma: the right place to ask is here. It's documented in step 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure although I think IRC is probably quicker and easier.
 * rbasak edits the page
<bregma> well, that documents talks about nominating the bugs, which they already are
<rbasak> People here can check and accept them too.
<rbasak> Or the uploader, or SRU team member, can do it. I wouldn't consider an SRU upload to be blocked on having the nomination accepted.
<bregma> but the documented procedure says to mark the bug task status should be changed to In Progress, which is challenging to do without a bug task -- unless I change one of the other bug tasks, which makes no sense to me
<rbasak> Why don't you try asking someone to approve your nomination?
<rbasak> The reason it generally has never been a problem is because the rare person who has a problem just asks, and someone fixes it.
<bregma> also, the documentation does not say how to notify the SRU team about the bug -- I would assume they need to be subscribed, but it just doesn't say
<bregma> and yes, I do "just know someone" to ask, but I don't recall Ubuntu being such an inside-cabal-only distribution
<rbasak> The SRU team doesn't need to be subscribed. They look in the unapproved queue (through a report), and the upload will end up there via your sponsor. You do need to subscribe the sponsorship team, details of which are in the "get a sponsor" link.
<rbasak> You don't need to "know someone". You can just ask here, which you still haven't done. It's as if you're trying to make the process difficult for yourself.
<rbasak> Or you can email ubuntu-devel-discuss for help if you wish.
<rbasak> I do agree that the documentation can be improved. You seem to best understand what's wrong with the documentation, so would you mind fixing it? It's a wiki.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-16
<cmplxen> i am getting a timeout message for this addy:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cve  -- i'm not logged in though. is that how it usually works?
<Logan_> cmplxen: Bug 1214397
<ubot5> bug 1214397 in Launchpad itself "Ubuntu CVE page does not load" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214397
<Logan_> it's a known issue :)
<cmplxen> thanks Logan_ , btw
<dannf> can i get LP: #1320327 nominated for trusty?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320327 in finish-install (Ubuntu) "configure getty properly on serial consoles using hardware flow control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320327
<Logan_> cmplxen: no problem :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-17
<brainwash> please remove the useless papercuts link (affects list) in bug 1210898
<ubot5> bug 1210898 in Thunar Volume Manager "Removable drives and media not automatically mounted/listed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210898
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-18
<mapreri> brainwash: .
<Rosco2> Hi, I could do with someone looking at Bug 1320596
<ubot5> bug 1320596 in gramps (Ubuntu) "Gramps unable to create or edit notes" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320596
<Rosco2> In my view the importance should be set to high, and I would like to prepare an SRU for Trusty based on the version now in Utopic
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-13
<getup> hello, when a bug has been marked as verification-done, how long does it generally take to become available in the stable repo's?
<rbasak> getup: normally there's a minimum ageing period of 7 days. After that it goes into the updates pocket as soon as an SRU team member gets round to reviewing it. Normally within a (further) week.
<rbasak> getup: ageing starts as soon as the package is accepted into the proposed pocket.
<getup> rbasak: that's fast, thanks for your answer
<teward> rbasak: i've seen it expedited from -proposed -> -updates, is that only done in cases of, say, crit level bugs?
<rbasak> teward: or where it doesn't make sense.
<rbasak> (to wait)
<rbasak> tzdata for example
<teward> mmm
<teward> rbasak: stupid question unrelated: if bcmwl has a crit level bug, what's triage steps for it?  (wrt yesterday's email from Alberto on the bugcontrol list)
<teward> other than marking it triaged and setting the importance?
<teward> last i've seen we as nonprivileged (that is to say, non-Canonical, non-Restricted-Access people) can't actually upstream it anywhere
<teward> bdmurray: ^ in case you want the final overall rule on that.
<teward> (did I mention that i avoid driver bugs like the plague though... :/)
<rbasak> teward: AIUI, it's fine for a bug to be triaged and then just sit there. Trying to progress it is separate to the bug status.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-15
<est31> I want to report a bug with kubuntu 15.04
<est31> anyone around?
<est31> Kubuntu's help pages only link to ubuntu's bug help pages
<est31> which in turn link here
<est31> if they link at all
<est31> kubuntu's bug help pages are themselves buggy
<est31> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1455278
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1455278 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "desktop shows last active window instead of widgets" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-16
<saiarcot895> Hi. Can someone nominate bug #1455275 for Trusty and Precise?
<ubot5> bug 1455275 in werken.xpath (Ubuntu) "Incorrect SymLink causes build failures in other packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455275
<saiarcot895> bump
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-16
<nacc> could someone nominate LP: #1582340 for Xenial?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582340 in drupal7 (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Sync drupal7 7.43-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582340
<tdaitx> hello! could someone set LP: #1581835 priority to Whishlist for both OpenJDK 8 and 7? thanks! =)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581835 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "Native Look and Feel for Swing does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581835
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-17
 * Laif hi :)
<tdaitx> hello! could someone set LP: #1581835 priority to Whishlist for both OpenJDK 8 and 7? thanks! =)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581835 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "Enable native GTK Look and Feel for non-gnome desktops" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581835
<teward> tdaitx: done
<tdaitx> teward: thanks! =)
<tdaitx> LP: #1580162 could probably be set as triaged, the fix is available/commited upstream and will be integrated on the next OpenJDK-8 update
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580162 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "My project triggers JDK-8066871" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580162
<teward> tdaitx: importance?
<teward> tdaitx: triaged, agreed, but it should probably get an importance set, and I can't get to the KB article they linked heh
<tdaitx> teward: high? it does have a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users, but only 1 user so far so I can see how medium could fit
<teward> i was steering towards Medium myself, but meh
<teward> done
<teward> and that's all for me today, lunchtime over, back to work!
<tdaitx> teward: many thanks =)
<teward> :P
<patcable> Hi there -- I have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1580952 committed in Xenial, but would also like to get the update tracked for Trusty as well. Would I apply the patch to 1.0.1-ubuntu2.13, up the version and update the changelog then do a debdiff and attach that to the ticket?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580952 in apt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Update apt/xenial to 1.2.12" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<nacc> patcable: you'll also need to request someone open a task for trusty itself in that bug
<nacc> patcable: and might want to adjust the title as well
<patcable> heh, someone else filed that bug
<patcable> nacc: so then, would i file another SRU for trusty, then attach a debdiff?
<nacc> patcable: no, you can request here (per the sru documentation) that a bugtask be created for trusty in that same bug
<nacc> patcable: and then you'd attach your trusty debdiff to that same bug
<patcable> alrighty
<nacc> patcable: have you made a debdiff before?
<patcable> I havent, but I'm working on updating changelog and doing a build now
<nacc> patcable: ok
<patcable> nacc would i just do a debdiff *changes or debdiff on apt-transport-https?
<nacc> patcable: there are probably multiple ways fo doing this, but i use dpkg-buildpackage to generate the .dsc file(s)
<nacc> and then debdiff the .dsc files
<patcable> hmm, i'll have to do this on a different machine then if i need to sign it with a key of some sort
<nacc> patcable: it doesn't need to be signed for the purposes of the debdiff, iirc
<patcable> ah ok
<nacc> i tend to invoke it with: `dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -S -nc -d`
<nacc> that's from a working directory containing the pacakge source
<patcable> right, okay
<patcable> nacc: should this file be huge? seeing a ton of docs that i didnt change in the diff
<nacc> patcable: no it shouldn't, you mean the debdiff?
<patcable> yeah
<nacc> patcable: no, it should basically look like hte normal code patch, except you've also got a chagnelog change
<patcable> thats what i thought. hm. let me try something again
<patcable> ah, ok. yep. I ran debuild before running your dpkg-buildpackage
<nacc> ah yeah
<patcable> cool. So I updated 1575877 with that debdiff file and ask for it to be tracked in trusty. i even made one for precise for laughs
<patcable> well... to be clear, I'm asking here for it to be tracked in trusty/precise :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-18
<estan> hi folks. i plan on nominating my https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/octave/+bug/1583128 for a SRU, as soon as i've made a debdiff for the source package. i just want to ask if attaching a debdiff to the bug report is normal practice/OK?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583128 in octave (Ubuntu) "HDF5 I/O broken with integer variables" [Undecided,New]
<estan> i've never done any Debian packaging, so i'm a bit new to all this :p
<estan> the bug is a regression with the potential for data loss that crept into Octave 4.0.0, it's fixed upstream in 4.0.1 with a simple change, and my debdiff would add the upstream patch.
<estan> sorry, i mean ask for it to be nominated (for 16.04 LTS that is).
<estan> okay. i've attached the debdiff, so now officially asking for an SRU nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/octave/+bug/1583128
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583128 in octave (Ubuntu) "HDF5 I/O broken with integer variables" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> estan: is it in yakkety?
<nacc> estan: and attaching debdiffs to bug reports is definitely normal and expected
<patcable> I just updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1575877 with verification results on xenial, trusty, and precise. added a debdiff for wily as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1575877 in apt (Ubuntu Wily) "no_proxy ignored if https_proxy set" [Medium,Triaged]
<estan> nacc: hi. i got help from arges in #ubuntu-release :) it's not in yakkety, so he said he'd upload to yakkety first, before doing an SRU.
<nacc> estan: ah great!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-20
<patcable> I just wanted to check in on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1575877 -- I think trusty, xenial, and precise have been verified (is it as simple as recreating the problem, installing the patch out of -proposed, and confirming that it works?) but havent seen one for Wily.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1575877 in apt (Ubuntu Wily) "no_proxy ignored if https_proxy set" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-21
<shivam_rastogi> Hi!
<shivam_rastogi> I have just sent my request for membership to the BugSquad
<shivam_rastogi> Can anyone please tell me if there are any pre-requisites to qualify for the team?
<teward> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<teward> see the "Want to Join" section
<teward> shivam_rastogi: ^
<shivam_rastogi> Thank you :)
<teward> and then patience, because it takes time for admins to go and approve new users to join the team (only a handful can do it)
<shivam_rastogi> Sure, will wait for the replies. This is my first attempt to contribute to an open source projoect.
<shivam_rastogi> So I am little anxious.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-22
<semitones_rex> hey y'all, I just confirmed a bug in the 4.4 kernel (in the 16.04 LTS live cd) over on #ubuntu. So if I have a bug in the Live CD, can I boot the live cd, run 'apport linux-kernel-generic-4.4...'
<semitones_rex> or is there another way
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-16
<zman_> Hi
<zman_> I have a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519 refer here for the bug i'm facing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 980519 in gnome-desktop (Ubuntu) "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zman_> it feels like ubuntu kills the x session
<zman_> most of the people that are facing this have nvidia on a 64-bit machine
<zman_> can anyone help?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-17
<Orphis> So, I'm having an issue with HDMI sound output that should be somewhere in the kernel. Same userspace but different kernel is all it takes to make it work or not
<Orphis> It appeared sometime between the Ubuntu kernel from 4.2 and 4.3
<Orphis> How valuable is it that I bisect the regression?
<Orphis> Note that even latest kernels don't work and sound doesn't work and I don't think it's a bad configuration in userspace at all
<tdaitx> could someone please set the importance of LP: #1691126 to High? it is a regression that severely impacts some users
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1691126 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: System property jdk.tls.namedGroups(null) contains no supported elliptic curves" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691126
<rbasak> tdaitx: yes, but is that for a Xenial task that needs to be created, or for Artful, or both?
<tdaitx> rbasak, that's only for Trusty
<rbasak> tdaitx: OK, I've added a Trusty task and set it to High.
<rbasak> tdaitx: does the development task need to be marked Invalid then?
<tdaitx> rbasak, and keep track of it on the task now right?
<rbasak> On the Trusty task, yes
<rbasak> tdaitx: will you make that change?
<tdaitx> rbasak, yes, I can do that, thanks for setting up the task and importance
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-20
<Jordan_U> Neoark in #ubuntu seems to have hit a bug with grub-pc in Ubuntu 16.04 with a simple fix. It's just a missing ';' in the grub-pc postinst (line 699, missing ';' before "then" in /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst .
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-14
<augeus> Can I speak? Or do I need to register first?
<augeus> OK. Looks like I can speak. Can somebody help me fill in the blanks in this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1771109
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1771109 in Ubuntu "Domain names containing emoji characters are not supported in console applications" [Undecided,New]
<augeus> So, it's been a long time since I last reported an ubuntu bug, and I don't really remember the process.
<teward> `ubuntu-bug PACKAGE` on the terminal
<augeus> Can somebody check my bug report and tell me whether it's alright? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1771109
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1771109 in libidn2-0 (Ubuntu) "Domain names containing emoji characters are not supported in console applications" [Undecided,New]
<teward> without the backticks
<teward> augeus: that looks like a curl bug/error, it might not be the library but something that's not configured properly.
<augeus> teward, I see! However, I get the same error when using telnet/ssh/other apps
<teward> that's because emoji aren't valid IDNs
<teward> so this is a blog post that touches on it, a little... https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/02/24/curl-smiley-urls-and-libc/
<augeus> However, they seem to exist, and firefox accepts them without complaining
<teward> not saying that's not true, but it may requires some 'fun' to work properly.
 * augeus bought an emoji domain for novelty's sake, then found out this
<teward> I think this is more of a spec problem for IDN
<teward> IDN allowed some emojis, then a later RFC disallowed it
<teward> so depending on IDN spec emojis may or may not be valid
 * augeus knows.. I did my googling
<augeus> I believe that the proper behavior should be looking the domain up, and returning a warning
<teward> augeus: the question is how it's translated, which sounds like a resolver / glib issue, but i'm not confident in that
<augeus> So, is it a bug or a feature?
<augeus> I get that it's not standard, but such domains exist, and can be bought
<teward> augeus: not discounting, but keep in mind 'new' specs come up and libraries aren't always up-to-date with latest spec
<teward> My two cents: THis is neither a feature nor a bug, and is more a case of an undefined spec.
<teward> so therefore in some cases it's a bug, and in some cases it's a feature.
<augeus> I see.. So, how should I report this?
<teward> I think this is a "Leave the bug, and let the devs figure it out" type situation.
<teward> augeus: the way you did seems fine, but I think it's going to be an 'open ended' discussion to trace it
<teward> just my two cents
<augeus> I'm fairly tired, just came back home, so forgive me if I cannot parse properly
<teward> nah you're fine.  I've been staring at email server logs all day so I'm in the same boat :P
<augeus> I see. :)
<augeus> So, should I add something to my bug report to increase my chances of getting a response?
<augeus> Anyway, thanks for your time, teward - Good luck with your troubleshooting
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-15
<tdaitx> hi, could someone please set LP: #1771363 importance to High and also create a bionic task with High importance for both LP: #1771363 and LP: #1739631?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771363 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "ca-certificates-java: convert PKCS12 cacerts keystore to JKS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771363
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739631 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "Fresh install with JDK 9 can't use the generated PKCS12 cacerts keystore file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739631
<tedge> Hi, I filed a StableReleaseUpdate bug a few days ago for pikopixel.app (pixel-editing app in the universe repo), but there's been no response so far.
<tedge> Can someone please take a look, and let me know if I did it right?
<tedge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pikopixel.app/+bug/1770777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770777 in pikopixel.app (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Bionic: PikoPixel 1.0 BETA9b can crash when resizing a document window" [Undecided,New]
<teward> tedge: patience is a virtue, SRUs take time to review
<teward> and there's a bunch of them
<teward> not to mention someone has to download the updated source code, adjust the package, test the package, etc. typically to make sure it all works.
<rbasak> teward: you should ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu. This channel is for bug triage only. I don't see prepared packaging for Bionic though?
<teward> tedge: ^
<teward> i was about to say that as well
<rbasak> Uh yeah sorry.
<teward> rbasak: No problem :)
<rbasak> tedge: you can't just "update Bionic to Cosmic's version". It will need a rebuild, and thus a new version number. Therefore updated packaging. Usually sponsors expect this to already be prepared and tested.
<tedge> Thanks, teward. This is the first time I've filed a SRU, so I didn't know what to expect in terms of timeframe.
<teward> tedge: rbasak is right though
<teward> *is operating on no coffee right now >.<*
<tedge> rbasak: Thanks. I'm the upstream developer, not a packager. Would -devel or -motu be the appropriate place to ask for help rebuilding the package, or should I go to ubuntu-packaging?
<teward> tedge: i think you need someone who knows packaging to volunteer to work on the patching.
<teward> either -devel or -motu would work, but the core question is "Who will prepare the packaging"
<teward> if you don't know how then someone needs to step up to help with that step
<teward> or the SRU goes nowhere.
<rbasak> tedge: given it's for Ubuntu itself, I think people in -devel and/or -motu would be happy to answer questions. But yeah, it needs someone to be prepared to do the packaging side.
<tedge> unfortunately, it hasn't been packaged specifically for Ubuntu before (it's only been inherited directly from Debian), so I don't know anyone yet.
<teward> *yawns from boredom*
<teward> i could use a break, let me see how difficult patching it would be
<tedge> I'll ask around in -devel/-motu, thanks for the tip!
<tedge> teward: that would be great! let me know if I can answer any questions about the sources.
<teward> provided of course I don't get killed by work :P
<teward> rbasak: making tedge's code work would need an MRE
<teward> since there's no visible upstream VCS repo where the package code can be nitpicked
<teward> so any 'patch' is going to basically be a full MRE
<tedge> The Debian GNUstep team has a VCS repo for the package, with a mirror of the upstream sources: https://salsa.debian.org/gnustep-team/pikopixel.app
<teward> well
<teward> kinda
<teward> but not really
<teward> they're just importing the tarballs
<teward> and the taking that source and putting it in the repos
<teward> I'm asking if *you* have a nitpicked patch that doesn't require a full version bump to fix *just* this one issue
<teward> which judging by your changelogs sounds like "more than one issue" at play
<teward> we can continue this discussion in a more valid channel though
<tedge> what channel do you want to go to?
<augeus> teward, wrt yesterday's thing, I also wrote a trivial patch that enables my system to process emoji domains
<teward> augeus: nice, I'd share that on some page so that others can benefit, even if it's in a gist.
 * augeus uploaded it to launchpad (attch. on the bugreport)
<teward> i've got 50 bugreports on my screen from today and yesterday, mind reminding me which bug report?
<augeus> #1771109
<augeus> It's a *very* trivial patch, and it's most probably not the way to do things, but, hey, it works for me :)
<augeus> teward, So, what do you think? Am I handling this correctly?
<rbasak> augeus: has that patch been accepted upstream?
<rbasak> augeus: if not, I'm not sure it's appropriate for Ubuntu to diverge from upstream behaviour on this.
<augeus> I see
<rbasak> Especially for stuff like IDN because that's very security sensitive.
<augeus> Thanks for the info -- I will bring this up upstream
<rbasak> I'll comment that on the bug.
<augeus> I'm not really familiar with the procedures involved
<augeus> Sorry if I'm pestering you :)
<rbasak> No problem. We're always looking for volunteers to help with getting changes landed, and so we're usually quite happy to explain (and take feedback on) procedures.
<rbasak> Please try to use #ubuntu-devel though. This channel isn't really appropriate, and you're more likely to readily get help there.
 * augeus does not know much about distro politics
<augeus> Never had to submit a bug report/patch to a distribution -- I am fairly cautious when choosing hardware and software, so I usually don't run into issues
<augeus> So, even though I can code, I never had to go through this
<augeus> Imagine, I've been in this ride for some time, too
<augeus> So, yeah. I'll be asking upstream, see what they think about this
<rbasak> I'm not sure this is really about politics. More about which way patches flow through the ecosystem.
<augeus> Well, it's a form of formal bureaucracy, which exists for a good reason, but it helps if one obtains some help in navigating it :)
<teward> rbasak: i replied to your PMs, by the way.  I may need to do some heavy-duty grinding down to find the specific fixes...
<teward> ... after dinner and voting.  *gone*
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-17
<tdaitx> hi, could someone please set LP: #1771363 and LP:#1771815 importances to High and also create a bionic task with High importance for both LP: #1771363 and LP: #1739631?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771363 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "ca-certificates-java: convert PKCS12 cacerts keystore to JKS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771363
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739631 in ca-certificates-java (Debian) "Fresh install with JDK 9 can't use the generated PKCS12 cacerts keystore file" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739631
<tdaitx> missed a space to make the bot happy: LP: #1771815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771815 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "Please merge ca-certificates-java 20180516 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771815
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-19
<MegaBrutal> Hi all!
<MegaBrutal> Please help me with bug #1770913. It's really annoying that I can't play HD videos after upgrading to 18.04.
<ubot5> bug 1770913 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Software rendering is forced after 18.04 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770913
<MikeRL> Think I've noticed a bug but I don't know what package it applies to. Scrolling with the scroll wheel scrolls more than one line, and it is noticable in GNOME shell's application launcher and in games like Half Life 2.
<MikeRL> It affected me on 16.04 and it's still present in 18.04.
<ads20000> MikeRL: A comment on https://askubuntu.com/questions/47100/mouse-wheel-scrolling-too-fast links to a bug that was filed against xorg-server so perhaps file a bug against that, at least initially?
<ads20000> (assuming you're using Xorg not Wayland)
<ads20000> (to find out whether you are or not, hit Alt+F2 and then type 'r' and enter, your desktop will reload if on Xorg, it won't on Wayland)
<MikeRL> I'm on Xorg, yes.
<MikeRL> Hmm. That fixed it. Very odd. A bug in Xorg, perhaps?
<ads20000> well given the comment on the question that's probably the best place to file one
<MikeRL> File it against xerver-xorg?
<MikeRL> Err Xorg?
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1772183
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1772183 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Microsoft Mice on dual boot can scroll multiple lines at a time." [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Look like a good report?
<MikeRL> Thanks for your help.
<MikeRL> I knew that issue was old, but damn.
<ads20000> Cheers, hopefully someone with some knowledge about Xorg will reply :)
<MikeRL> Yeah thanks for the help again.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-20
<MegaBrutal> Can anyone help me with display driver related bug #1770913?
<ubot5> bug 1770913 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Software rendering is forced after 18.04 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770913
<rbasak> MegaBrutal: this channel is for bug triage only. Try #ubuntu for support.
